# Current Good Quality Fair Price but Little Known Recommendation Thread



## papertiger

Following on from this thread:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ross-the-board-are-they-crazy-or-am-i.980460/

I'm not sure why we should be loyal to big name companies/brands that are not loyal to their customers by reducing quality and/or continuously raising prices.

I'd like to start a list of small or growing companies that produce good quality for fair prices away from the big brand names that are basically too popular for their own (longterm) good.

We may have bought, checked-out or just browsed and come across these bags and thought that we'd better not lose the page or forget their name.  These can be competitors to premium or contemporary brand quality/prices.

I'd like to include:

*Hunting Season* = reasonably priced exotics and basic shapes (Colombia).

Why:
Leather-lined and unusual but pleasing designs. Classic looking 'Kelly' bags. Megan M already a fan (not exactly a plus for me but I know lots of you like a little bit of a celeb endorsement). For the minimalists, little or no hardware

https://www.hunting-season.com/

*Nita Suri *= reasonably priced, interesting shapes (Spain).

Why:
Modernist embellishments and minimalist design and some great colours. Rolled leather handles and someone please buy me a Philo bag. Suede lined.

https://www.nitasuri.com/

*Cartujano*  = Top-quality and high-end prices but still good value IMO  (Spain).

Why:
I have bought a leather strap from them and it sits well with my H-bags. Leather linings, top quality variety of leathers great designs and top quality craftsmanship. Madrid and Berlin stores (London has just closed)

http://www.cartujano.com/euren/women/bags

*Polene* = minimalist shapes with a little bit of extra something (French, made in Spain)

Why:
The price-points, choice of very wearable colours. Already becoming popular on tPF (where I first saw them talked about)

https://polene-paris.com/

Please add to this list, discuss or comment on those discussed.


----------



## dcooney4

Portland leather goods
Fount leather in Cleveland  I have bought bags from both of these companys. They have a more natural vibe but are both very well made. I bought the small tote from Portland leather goods and I showed it to my Mom when it arrived and she immediately said she would like one for Christmas , so I put it aside for her then and bought a small tote from Fount that I adore because I didn't want to wear the exact same bag as my Mom.


----------



## Pagan

Based on my experience with Polène, I've just ordered from another small French company, Léo & Violette. Their bags are made in Italy. The actual cost breakdown of each bag is shown on their site, and they're transparent about their profit. Like Polene, they choose to sell online or through a single storefront in Paris to keep costs down. 

The bag I ordered is Le Violette (https://www.leoetviolette.com/products/le-violette-graine)


----------



## Christofle

Roots Canada.

 Decent quality, made in Canada and the option to customize the leather, color of leather and lining, stitching and an embroidered interior message.

Downsides are that they charge a 20% customization fee and that linings are only available in fabric.

Upside is that they regularly have custom leather events during which the custom fee is waived.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Lotuff leather: made fairly in the USA of full grain vegetable tanned leather.

Loup Noir: a coated canvas alternative that seems like wonderful quality but is not as overpriced as LV/Gucci. Liberty London also falls into this category. 

Eudon Choi: unique design, fair price. 

Clare V: classic shapes, made in the USA, good leather.


----------



## Sparkletastic

@papertiger - Thanks for starting this thread! 

I am putting in a plea for *photos* and *reviews / personal experiences *with specific bags. 

Also, I’m excited to see some brands with unique designs as well as some structured bags. Many recommendations I’ve seen before have been for brands who primarily make unstructured bags which aren’t a fit for my personal style.


----------



## Sparkletastic

My vote would be for Trussardi.
https://www.trussardi.com/

I purchased this mini Lovey (in red pebbled leather with red hw) in June of last year.  I’ve have worn it over 20 times since and it looks almost brand new with only the faintest rubbing of the red hardware on the bottom feet. The leather looks absolutely perfect. No issues with cracking seams, worn corners, loss of structure, etc. In a word, it’s perfect!

There are many other styles on the site. Enjoy!

(my bag)


(photo from google showing scale)


----------



## Sparkletastic

Pagan said:


> Based on my experience with Polène, I've just ordered from another small French company, Léo & Violette. Their bags are made in Italy. The actual cost breakdown of each bag is shown on their site, and they're transparent about their profit. Like Polene, they choose to sell online or through a single storefront in Paris to keep costs down.
> 
> The bag I ordered is Le Violette (https://www.leoetviolette.com/products/le-violette-graine)


I’ve been stalking the Polene Numero Un. I’d love to hear any experiences / reviews. I’d especially love to hear about the hand feel and quality of he leather. TIA!


----------



## Pagan

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve been stalking the Polene Numero Un. I’d love to hear any experiences / reviews. I’d especially love to hear about the hand feel and quality of he leather. TIA!


I posted my impressions on the Polène thread. I just received the Numéro Un in red.


----------



## dangerouscurves

This bag is gorgeous!!!!



Sparkletastic said:


> My vote would be for Trussardi.
> https://www.trussardi.com/
> 
> I purchased this mini Lovey (in red pebbled leather with red hw) in June of last year.  I’ve have worn it over 20 times since and it looks almost brand new with only the faintest rubbing of the red hardware on the bottom feet. The leather looks absolutely perfect. No issues with cracking seams, worn corners, loss of structure, etc. In a word, it’s perfect!
> 
> There are many other styles on the site. Enjoy!
> 
> (my bag)
> View attachment 3992288
> 
> (photo from google showing scale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3992289


----------



## bernz84

I love this thread! I think the only brand that comes to mind right now for me would be Delage, not to be confused with the shoe company of the same name. I believe they have a store in the UK and Paris. 

https://www.delage-official.com/en/

The bags they have are named after French celebrities back in the day (called "ambassadors"). They have a small selection of lambskin handbags (also lambskin lined!) and coated canvas bags. Free shipping, albeit be aware there may be custom charges.

I bought their Lulu pochette and I have used it everyday for almost a year and a half. I absolutely love it and it's still in fabulous condition. Not to mention, customer service was excellent.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> My vote would be for Trussardi.
> https://www.trussardi.com/
> 
> I purchased this mini Lovey (in red pebbled leather with red hw) in June of last year.  I’ve have worn it over 20 times since and it looks almost brand new with only the faintest rubbing of the red hardware on the bottom feet. The leather looks absolutely perfect. No issues with cracking seams, worn corners, loss of structure, etc. In a word, it’s perfect!
> 
> There are many other styles on the site. Enjoy!
> 
> (my bag)
> View attachment 3992288
> 
> (photo from google showing scale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3992289



I have plenty of Trussardi bags, accessories, even RTW and though I haven't bought there for a while I can also totally recommend including vintage.


----------



## papertiger

bernz84 said:


> I love this thread! I think the only brand that comes to mind right now for me would be Delage, not to be confused with the shoe company of the same name. I believe they have a store in the UK and Paris.
> 
> https://www.delage-official.com/en/
> 
> The bags they have are named after French celebrities back in the day (called "ambassadors"). They have a small selection of lambskin handbags (also lambskin lined!) and coated canvas bags. Free shipping, albeit be aware there may be custom charges.
> 
> I bought their Lulu pochette and I have used it everyday for almost a year and a half. I absolutely love it and it's still in fabulous condition. Not to mention, customer service was excellent.



Thank you for this. I've never heard of them before but I'm already drooling over the Freda in Chevre Saphir with it's red lambskin lining.


----------



## papertiger

Pagan said:


> I posted my impressions on the Polène thread. I just received the Numéro Un in red.
> 
> View attachment 3992412



Beautiful  

In time and when you get time please give us a review.


----------



## papertiger

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Lotuff leather: made fairly in the USA of full grain vegetable tanned leather.
> 
> Loup Noir: a coated canvas alternative that seems like wonderful quality but is not as overpriced as LV/Gucci. Liberty London also falls into this category.
> 
> Eudon Choi: unique design, fair price.
> 
> Clare V: classic shapes, made in the USA, good leather.



Liking Choi's convertible Luba Mini in red/white/blue, looks like a fun-forever bag


----------



## bernz84

papertiger said:


> Thank you for this. I've never heard of them before but I'm already drooling over the Freda in Chevre Saphir with it's red lambskin lining.


I love this bag and the Ginette! I feel as if the Ginette might be the perfect alternative to my Chanel flap wants. 

I wish more people knew about them. They really aren't well-known and I *_think_* they will make their bags of different leathers/exotics if the customer wishes.


----------



## Pagan

papertiger said:


> Beautiful
> 
> In time and when you get time please give us a review.


Thank you. I've now posted lots of pics and my early thoughts on the Polène thread so they'd be easy to find.


----------



## papertiger

Pagan said:


> Thank you. I've now posted lots of pics and my early thoughts on the Polène thread so they'd be easy to find.



Thank you Pagan

I'll just add a link to your review here:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/polene-handbags.968366/page-4#post-32105640


----------



## Ciela

Sparkletastic said:


> My vote would be for Trussardi.
> https://www.trussardi.com/
> 
> I purchased this mini Lovey (in red pebbled leather with red hw) in June of last year.  I’ve have worn it over 20 times since and it looks almost brand new with only the faintest rubbing of the red hardware on the bottom feet. The leather looks absolutely perfect. No issues with cracking seams, worn corners, loss of structure, etc. In a word, it’s perfect!
> 
> There are many other styles on the site. Enjoy!
> 
> (my bag)
> View attachment 3992288
> 
> (photo from google showing scale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3992289



I second this. I love Trussardi. I own a blue Trussardi bag and it's so unique! I've never seen anyone with it!


----------



## obscurity7

bernz84 said:


> I love this thread! I think the only brand that comes to mind right now for me would be Delage, not to be confused with the shoe company of the same name. I believe they have a store in the UK and Paris.
> 
> https://www.delage-official.com/en/
> 
> The bags they have are named after French celebrities back in the day (called "ambassadors"). They have a small selection of lambskin handbags (also lambskin lined!) and coated canvas bags. Free shipping, albeit be aware there may be custom charges.
> 
> I bought their Lulu pochette and I have used it everyday for almost a year and a half. I absolutely love it and it's still in fabulous condition. Not to mention, customer service was excellent.


I had them bookmarked for a while, but didn't have the funds to purchase anything, then I noticed a massive price hike sometime in the last couple months.  The Freda PM went from 790 to 950!  It's possible that the old price had been set that way for years, and it just seems like a huge price hike, but I was disappointed nevertheless.


----------



## obscurity7

Of course Cartujano doesn't deliver to the US (at least not from their site), but they win by virtue of having bags named after my favorite city in the whole country: Cádiz.  Oh, the bags are lovely, too.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

papertiger said:


> Thank you Pagan
> 
> I'll just add a link to your review here:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/polene-handbags.968366/page-4#post-32105640


Thanks so much for the great review/link! I’m absolutely loving this Polene bag!  It’s definitely on my wish list!


----------



## obscurity7

I'd like to add Manu Atelier (I have the Pristine and it's indestructible): https://manuatelier.com/shop.html

There are a few brands I've picked up on from other ladies on this forum, and I'd love to know if someone has their bags.

The Bridge: http://www.thebridge.it/us_en/
DeMellier: https://www.demellierlondon.com/ 
Graf Lantz: http://www.graf-lantz.com/


----------



## bernz84

obscurity7 said:


> I had them bookmarked for a while, but didn't have the funds to purchase anything, then I noticed a massive price hike sometime in the last couple months.  The Freda PM went from 790 to 950!  It's possible that the old price had been set that way for years, and it just seems like a huge price hike, but I was disappointed nevertheless.


Wow! I haven’t closely followed their prices in a while, but you’re right, that is a big jump. Even though I think their prices are still much lower than other mainstream brands, I don’t blame you for being disappointed.


----------



## papertiger

obscurity7 said:


> Of course Cartujano doesn't deliver to the US (at least not from their site), but they win by virtue of having bags named after my favorite city in the whole country: Cádiz.  Oh, the bags are lovely, too.



Perhaps they will in time? 

Their bags and everything else was so tempting I wanted to buy it all


----------



## papertiger

obscurity7 said:


> I had them bookmarked for a while, but didn't have the funds to purchase anything, then I noticed a massive price hike sometime in the last couple months.  The Freda PM went from 790 to 950!  It's possible that the old price had been set that way for years, and it just seems like a huge price hike, but I was disappointed nevertheless.



That is disappointing! And a HUGE rise all at once.


----------



## bernz84

papertiger said:


> That is disappointing! And a HUGE rise all at once.





obscurity7 said:


> I had them bookmarked for a while, but didn't have the funds to purchase anything, then I noticed a massive price hike sometime in the last couple months.  The Freda PM went from 790 to 950!  It's possible that the old price had been set that way for years, and it just seems like a huge price hike, but I was disappointed nevertheless.



I received clarification about the pricing last night; I didn’t know they followed Purseblog :



Hope this helps!


----------



## doni

What a great thread.
I have had the wicker Hunting Season bags on my NAP wishlist for a while, so nice for summer, but I always find it difficult to make the leap of trusting bags I have not seen in person...


----------



## obscurity7

bernz84 said:


> I received clarification about the pricing last night; I didn’t know they followed Purseblog :
> View attachment 3993517
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!


It's not that I don't believe them, it's just that I know what I saw.  Very strange.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

obscurity7 said:


> I'd like to add Manu Atelier (I have the Pristine and it's indestructible): https://manuatelier.com/shop.html
> 
> There are a few brands I've picked up on from other ladies on this forum, and I'd love to know if someone has their bags.
> 
> The Bridge: http://www.thebridge.it/us_en/
> DeMellier: https://www.demellierlondon.com/
> Graf Lantz: http://www.graf-lantz.com/


I have my eye on DeMellier as well - someone recently posted an unboxing of one! She also said she'll do an updated review in a month.  Otherwise there definitely isn't enough information on the brand online! 

Also, @bernz84, that is so nice of Delage to write to you. Also a good business tactic to keep an eye on TPF!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Pagan said:


> I posted my impressions on the Polène thread. I just received the Numéro Un in red.
> 
> View attachment 3992412


I adore this bag! I need to make a decision. I’ve lurked too long. If I’m going to buy, I want to do so before a price increase. 


papertiger said:


> Thank you for this. I've never heard of them before but I'm already drooling over the Freda in Chevre Saphir with it's red lambskin lining.


YES!  This bag is everything! Lamb lining? Swoon!  I think I’m deciding between this and the Numero Un for my “not the usual suspects” purchase for this year.  I want a cobalt satchel (Delage Freda?) but need a camel or taupe work bag (Polene NU?) so hmmmm....

Ther Freda comes in a two tone satchel but I’m not sure the colors work for my wardrobe. 


obscurity7 said:


> I had them bookmarked for a while, but didn't have the funds to purchase anything, then I noticed a massive price hike sometime in the last couple months.  The Freda PM went from 790 to 950!  It's possible that the old price had been set that way for years, and it just seems like a huge price hike, but I was disappointed nevertheless.





bernz84 said:


> I received clarification about the pricing last night; I didn’t know they followed Purseblog :
> View attachment 3993517
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!


How nice that they responded. And, to have a brand decide to improve quality by adding the nice lining. Wow!  Love it. Makes me feel that they actually care about delivering a quality product they can stand behind proudly. 


obscurity7 said:


> Of course Cartujano doesn't deliver to the US (at least not from their site), but they win by virtue of having bags named after my favorite city in the whole country: Cádiz.  Oh, the bags are lovely, too.


 I saw the no US delivery too.  I’ll have to admire from afar.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Ok, well obviously this isn’t true - it’s quite helpful. Lol!  But, I’m still begging for photos of your recommenced bags.


----------



## bernz84

Sparkletastic said:


> I adore this bag! I need to make a decision. I’ve lurked too long. If I’m going to buy, I want to do so before a price increase.
> *YES!  This bag is everything! Lamb lining? Swoon!  I think I’m deciding between this and the Numero Un for my “not the usual suspects” purchase for this year.  I want a cobalt satchel (Delage Freda?) but need a camel or taupe work bag (Polene NU?) so hmmmm....
> 
> Ther Freda comes in a two tone satchel but I’m not sure the colors work for my wardrobe.
> How nice that they responded. And, to have a brand decide to improve quality by adding the nice lining. Wow!  Love it. Makes me feel that they actually care about delivering a quality product they can stand behind proudly. *
> I saw the no US delivery too.  I’ll have to admire from afar.


Tough choice. I've been looking at Polene, too; I love the Numero Un and Numero Trois! 

I can attest that Delage is a great brand and I have spoken with the creator/owner personally. I might be biased but buying from them was one of the best shopping experiences, even though everything was done online.


----------



## ManilaMama

Love the idea of this thread! Hoping to see more photos too!


----------



## Coastal jewel

I began stalking TPF about three years ago to find my first “real designer” bag.  I ended up finding Marco Massaccesi on TPF and I remain smitten.  There is a thread in Purses and Handbags and an additional one for photos and customization.  

http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/. I love that I can have a custom leather purse for well under $500. One of my favorites is the Penelope Messenger that comes in right at $200.


----------



## littleblackbag

Pagan said:


> I posted my impressions on the Polène thread. I just received the Numéro Un in red.
> 
> View attachment 3992412


I'm gutted this wasn't posted a week and a half ago! This looks like such a beautiful bag, I've just looked at their website and am in love with it. However I've just bought a new bag, which I love too, but I'm now obsessed with this one. Lord help me...


----------



## littleblackbag

I hope this counts, bag made in China but quality is good and is very well made. And I am in love with this bucket bag. The brand is STAUD and they do clothes, bags, andaccessories. My bag is made from smooth calf leather and has a suede lining. It is very structured and I've decided I really like that. Here's a link to the website and then some pics of my bag, which I purchased from https://www.matchesfashion.com/womens/designers/staud
https://staud.clothing/collections/bags-accessories

Very reasonable price I thought for an all leather and suede lining bag. £278.

Comes with a very useful long strap too.


----------



## Pagan

littleblackbag said:


> I'm gutted this wasn't posted a week and a half ago! This looks like such a beautiful bag, I've just looked at their website and am in love with it. However I've just bought a new bag, which I love too, but I'm now obsessed with this one. Lord help me...


You may not have liked the leather. It's thick, but light and not very soft. I do think the matte finish may patina over time, but I was iffy on it at first. The strap in particular was so light that I eyeballed it to be sure it was really leather (it is). 

You probably would have hated the bag. I'm sure you made the right choice. Does that help?


----------



## littleblackbag

Pagan said:


> You may not have liked the leather. It's thick, but light and not very soft. I do think the matte finish may patina over time, but I was iffy on it at first. The strap in particular was so light that I eyeballed it to be sure it was really leather (it is).
> 
> You probably would have hated the bag. I'm sure you made the right choice. Does that help?


I still think its a beautiful looking bag, and would love to see it in person. I do love the bag I did buy though. Maybe next year... xx


----------



## Pagan

littleblackbag said:


> I still think its a beautiful looking bag, and would love to see it in person. I do love the bag I did buy though. Maybe next year... xx


I like the bag you chose; it has a nice shape and I like that you can hide the contents.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I adore this bag! I need to make a decision. I’ve lurked too long. If I’m going to buy, I want to do so before a price increase.
> YES!  This bag is everything! Lamb lining? Swoon!  I think I’m deciding between this and the Numero Un for my “not the usual suspects” purchase for this year.  I want a cobalt satchel (Delage Freda?) but need a camel or taupe work bag (Polene NU?) so hmmmm....
> 
> Ther Freda comes in a two tone satchel but I’m not sure the colors work for my wardrobe.
> How nice that they responded. And, to have a brand decide to improve quality by adding the nice lining. Wow!  Love it. Makes me feel that they actually care about delivering a quality product they can stand behind proudly.
> I saw the no US delivery too.  I’ll have to admire from afar.



Tough call! 
Can't believe Polene are having a price increase. Just when we find them (I'm shopping through you, I have enough bags).


----------



## papertiger

littleblackbag said:


> I hope this counts, bag made in China but quality is good and is very well made. And I am in love with this bucket bag. The brand is STAUD and they do clothes, bags, andaccessories. My bag is made from smooth calf leather and has a suede lining. It is very structured and I've decided I really like that. Here's a link to the website and then some pics of my bag, which I purchased from https://www.matchesfashion.com/womens/designers/staud
> https://staud.clothing/collections/bags-accessories
> 
> Very reasonable price I thought for an all leather and suede lining bag. £278.
> 
> Comes with a very useful long strap too.
> 
> View attachment 3994105
> View attachment 3994106



Totally counts. It's a darling bag in a wonderful, practical colour and actually Hermes has put a bag similar to this on its last 2 season runway shows (just with more hardware). This is one bag shape I would like to add.


----------



## Pagan

papertiger said:


> Tough call!
> Can't believe Polene are having a price increase. Just when we find them (I'm shopping through you, I have enough bags).


I can't find anything online about a price increase at Polene; do we know for sure that one is coming?


----------



## anitalilac

The Delage Frida in Gorgeous!


----------



## dianagrace

This is a great thread. I would like to add Just Campagne. Gorgeous leather bags hand crafted in France and you have the option to customize your bag. There is a thread on this brand here:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/just-campagne.971856/

https://www.justcampagne.com/en/jc/1/just-campagne-the-house


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> Tough call!
> Can't believe Polene are having a price increase. Just when we find them (I'm shopping through you, I have enough bags).





Pagan said:


> I can't find anything online about a price increase at Polene; do we know for sure that one is coming?


I want to clarify. I don’t know of any price increases scheduled for Polene. My comment was me saying I wanted to act before any _potential_ price increase. That being said, if anyone knows of a pending increase, please advise.


----------



## littleblackbag

papertiger said:


> Totally counts. It's a darling bag in a wonderful, practical colour and actually Hermes has put a bag similar to this on its last 2 season runway shows (just with more hardware). This is one bag shape I would like to add.


Thanks *papertiger , *its a great bag shape I have to say, its small but big enough to carry all essentials. I'm quite impressed with it.
And I want to say thanks for starting this thread, I've clicked on links to so many different designers that I didn't know about and am discovering some beautiful bags.


----------



## doni

I love Staud, the designs are wonderful. I have to admit that personally, the Made in China puts me off... Good to hear that the quality is there!


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I want to clarify. I don’t know of any price increases scheduled for Polene. My comment was me saying I wanted to act before any _potential_ price increase. That being said, if anyone knows of a pending increase, please advise.



Thank you for clarifying *Sparkle*


----------



## papertiger

littleblackbag said:


> Thanks *papertiger , *its a great bag shape I have to say, its small but big enough to carry all essentials. I'm quite impressed with it.
> *And I want to say thanks for starting this thread, I've clicked on links to so many different designers that I didn't know about and am discovering some beautiful bags.*



So pleased to hear. Me too.


----------



## papertiger

dianagrace said:


> This is a great thread. I would like to add Just Campagne. Gorgeous leather bags hand crafted in France and you have the option to customize your bag. There is a thread on this brand here:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/just-campagne.971856/
> 
> https://www.justcampagne.com/en/jc/1/just-campagne-the-house



Fantastic motto they have:

'Unfollowing trends since 1989' =  although I do find a teeny but of H presence there.

Bogenie appears to my favourite of theirs so far


----------



## doni

dianagrace said:


> This is a great thread. I would like to add Just Campagne. Gorgeous leather bags hand crafted in France and you have the option to customize your bag. There is a thread on this brand here:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/just-campagne.971856/
> 
> https://www.justcampagne.com/en/jc/1/just-campagne-the-house


 
Very Hermesque. Love that leather & toile gold bag in the thread. Looks gorgeous with the Delvaux strap and not surprised the Hermes SAs were drooling over it!


----------



## sherrylynn

Sparkletastic said:


> My vote would be for Trussardi.
> https://www.trussardi.com/
> 
> I purchased this mini Lovey (in red pebbled leather with red hw) in June of last year.  I’ve have worn it over 20 times since and it looks almost brand new with only the faintest rubbing of the red hardware on the bottom feet. The leather looks absolutely perfect. No issues with cracking seams, worn corners, loss of structure, etc. In a word, it’s perfect!
> 
> There are many other styles on the site. Enjoy!
> 
> (my bag)
> View attachment 3992288
> 
> (photo from google showing scale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3992289


I love this bag! [emoji7]


----------



## littleblackbag

doni said:


> I love Staud, the designs are wonderful. I have to admit that personally, the Made in China puts me off... Good to hear that the quality is there!


I have to say when I saw the made in China label, I was little disappointed! Then I decided that as it would appear the bag is well made and seems durable I would just live with it. Plus the price point was just too good for a leather bag with suede lining for me to turn down.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

I second that Polene is a great bag. I have the numero un in green. I ordered it months ago, and to be honest have only carried it a few times, but it is wonderful quality for the price.
I also highly recommend Graf and Lantz. They are handmade in CA. I have these two bags:
Frankie Satchel:
https://goo.gl/images/Mkbdez
and the Frankie small tote:
https://goo.gl/images/TizHMF

Lastly, I just bought a vegan bag from J.W. Pei, and the quality is fantastic. It's much better than other vegan brands, the material is very high quality. I have the small satchel:
https://goo.gl/images/NxsQFR


----------



## doni

I am going to contribute with some Spanish brands:

This one is kind of architectural avant garde. The founder worked for years in Loewe. Italian leather made in Spain and hand painted.

http://isaldashop.com/es/




This is more quirky. Everything is done by hand by traditional artisans in Spain.

http://www.carlalopez.es/






This have done a good PR in Spain. The Clementina (calfskin outside, suede interior, fully made in Spain) has been worn by lots of influencers.

https://www.clemenceflane.com/




This one is extreme minimalism. They use a single sheet of leather for the body of the bag and minimal hw made of stainless steel.

https://www.lessbore.com/


----------



## 2cello

^  Love love that bottom white bag. 

I'm going to put in a word for....Mulberry.  Their bags are pretty reasonably priced relative to the other premier brands.  Not a fan of everything they do, but they have some really nice stuff.  I think their Amberly is too cute.


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> I am going to contribute with some Spanish brands:
> 
> This one is kind of architectural avant garde. The founder worked for years in Loewe. Italian leather made in Spain and hand painted.
> 
> http://isaldashop.com/es/
> View attachment 3995103
> 
> 
> 
> This is more quirky. Everything is done by hand by traditional artisans in Spain.
> 
> http://www.carlalopez.es/
> 
> View attachment 3995105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This have done a good PR in Spain. The Clementina (calfskin outside, suede interior, fully made in Spain) has been worn by lots of influencers.
> 
> https://www.clemenceflane.com/
> 
> View attachment 3995106
> 
> 
> This one is extreme minimalism. They use a single sheet of leather for the body of the bag and minimal hw made of stainless steel.
> 
> https://www.lessbore.com/
> 
> View attachment 3995107



These are _amazing_ thank you, off to check them out in more detail



iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I second that Polene is a great bag. I have the numero un in green. I ordered it months ago, and to be honest have only carried it a few times, but it is wonderful quality for the price.
> I also highly recommend Graf and Lantz. They are handmade in CA. I have these two bags:
> Frankie Satchel:
> https://goo.gl/images/Mkbdez
> and the Frankie small tote:
> https://goo.gl/images/TizHMF
> 
> Lastly, I just bought a vegan bag from J.W. Pei, and the quality is fantastic. It's much better than other vegan brands, the material is very high quality. I have the small satchel:
> https://goo.gl/images/NxsQFR



Wonderful, thank you


----------



## papertiger

2cello said:


> ^  Love love that bottom white bag.
> 
> I'm going to put in a word for....Mulberry.  Their bags are pretty reasonably priced relative to the other premier brands.  Not a fan of everything they do, but they have some really nice stuff.  I think their Amberly is too cute.



Mulberry have def upped their game recently


----------



## papertiger

I must add Pickett of London

http://www.pickett.co.uk/

They have been going for many years. I have several bags of theirs, some in ostrich. Most ladies bags are lined in purple suede. All hand finished and traditionally made. They also do a custom service.

These are my smallest.


----------



## March786

littleblackbag said:


> I hope this counts, bag made in China but quality is good and is very well made. And I am in love with this bucket bag. The brand is STAUD and they do clothes, bags, andaccessories. My bag is made from smooth calf leather and has a suede lining. It is very structured and I've decided I really like that. Here's a link to the website and then some pics of my bag, which I purchased from https://www.matchesfashion.com/womens/designers/staud
> https://staud.clothing/collections/bags-accessories
> 
> Very reasonable price I thought for an all leather and suede lining bag. £278.
> 
> Comes with a very useful long strap too.
> 
> View attachment 3994105
> View attachment 3994106


I’ve had my eye on this brand too - really love the simplicity


----------



## March786

papertiger said:


> Mulberry have def upped their game recently


They absoloutely have the newest styles are just stunning!


----------



## March786

2cello said:


> ^  Love love that bottom white bag.
> 
> I'm going to put in a word for....Mulberry.  Their bags are pretty reasonably priced relative to the other premier brands.  Not a fan of everything they do, but they have some really nice stuff.  I think their Amberly is too cute.


Love love the new season collection


----------



## March786

Has anyone looked into meli melo strathberry and linjer? All have great styles, beautiful leather and fantastic prices


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> I began stalking TPF about three years ago to find my first “real designer” bag.  I ended up finding Marco Massaccesi on TPF and I remain smitten.  There is a thread in Purses and Handbags and an additional one for photos and customization.
> 
> http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/. I love that I can have a custom leather purse for well under $500. One of my favorites is the Penelope Messenger that comes in right at $200.


I am with you dear.  Since discovering MM, I have purchased a couple of other bags and ALWAYS come back to Marco.  I am ever so slowly gifting or selling everything but Massacchesi.  Viva la MM!!!!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Yes Southern Belle!  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 The new Muse,  Midi Muse and Little Muse are wonderful additions.  The website has a write up and special offer in the blog.  http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.sg/2018/03/little-muse-bigheart.html?m=1


----------



## bernz84

I’d love for anyone to mention their experience with the following:

1Atelier (custom-made bags from NYC): https://1atelier.com/?utm_source=ad...GM6JnsVKR93teWXsWF-8yrt21aA9vuHBoC_WUQAvD_BwE

Del Giudice Roma (handmade leather bags from Italy; bespoke available): https://www.delgiudiceroma.com/

I’ve seen (positive) reviews online but have yet to read about them here


----------



## bellebellebelle19

March786 said:


> Has anyone looked into meli melo strathberry and linjer? All have great styles, beautiful leather and fantastic prices


I've checked Meli Melo and Strathberry out in person, and I really like the leathers! The Meli Melo had a supple smooshy pebbled leather, while the Strathberry had a smooth leather that was soft to the touch. I wouldn't say they're as good as H, but the leathers were nicer than leathers you see on MK, Kate Spade, and even some high end bags.


bernz84 said:


> I’d love for anyone to mention their experience with the following:
> 
> 1Atelier (custom-made bags from NYC): https://1atelier.com/?utm_source=adwords&utm_medium=paid search&utm_content=brand&gclid=CjwKCAiAxJPVBRB4EiwAsCA4afiZgRAuJpAYmDKvZQU8PZGM6JnsVKR93teWXsWF-8yrt21aA9vuHBoC_WUQAvD_BwE



Wowowow!! I am loving this 1Atelier, especially the universal satchel! I've been longing for the Antigona, but I find the markup out of my comfort range. I love the shape of the Antigona more than I like the name (don't get me wrong; I actually like Givenchy as a brand, but I'm not convinced that the simple design is worth the markup) so I've been hunting alternatives that have that shape, and this is a great one! Thanks for sharing  I'm also a complete sucker for personalization. Massaccesi, Just Campagne, Launer, DeMellier, and now 1Atelier…

Speaking of customization, there's another brand that's similar to Hermes but made in the US called April in Paris, which also makes custom bags. The prices are still quite high, but I think resistant to markups hopefully!


----------



## bernz84

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I've checked Meli Melo and Strathberry out in person, and I really like the leathers! The Meli Melo had a supple smooshy pebbled leather, while the Strathberry had a smooth leather that was soft to the touch. I wouldn't say they're as good as H, but the leathers were nicer than leathers you see on MK, Kate Spade, and even some high end bags.
> 
> 
> Wowowow!! I am loving this 1Atelier, especially the universal satchel! I've been longing for the Antigona, but I find the markup out of my comfort range. I love the shape of the Antigona more than I like the name (don't get me wrong; I actually like Givenchy as a brand, but I'm not convinced that the simple design is worth the markup) so I've been hunting alternatives that have that shape, and this is a great one! Thanks for sharing  I'm also a complete sucker for personalization. Massaccesi, Just Campagne, Launer, DeMellier, and now 1Atelier…
> 
> Speaking of customization, there's another brand that's similar to Hermes but made in the US called April in Paris, which also makes custom bags. The prices are still quite high, but I think resistant to markups hopefully!


I’m glad you like 1Atelier!!! I’ve been stalking them for over a year and I’ve been hoping that someone on tpf would mention them. Anyway, you should read their history; I think one of the creators worked for Coach and did marketing for LV...I think...? I’ll have to relook at the website. 

I feel like April in Paris was mentioned on here before; maybe it was you who told me about them?


----------



## littleblackbag

papertiger said:


> I must add Pickett of London
> 
> http://www.pickett.co.uk/
> 
> They have been going for many years. I have several bags of theirs, some in ostrich. Most ladies bags are lined in purple suede. All hand finished and traditionally made. They also do a custom service.
> 
> These are my smallest.


I had been considering a Pickett bag, I love that they are made in the UK and have a suede lining ( I don't know why, but I do love a suede lining), but I just couldn't get the STOUD bucket bag out of my mind. Maybe my next purchase will be a Pickett.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

littleblackbag said:


> I had been considering a Pickett bag, I love that they are made in the UK and have a suede lining ( I don't know why, but I do love a suede lining), but I just couldn't get the STOUD bucket bag out of my mind. Maybe my next purchase will be a Pickett.


I have already put a pair of their gloves on my wishlist! Just look at that leather!! Thanks for sharing, @papertiger!!


----------



## obscurity7

I just bought a small leather tote from a shop in Krakow, Poland called POPEQ. The quality is great and the price is beyond reasonable. 

https://www.etsy.com/shop/POPEQ

For reference, I'm 5'2" and size 4-6.


----------



## Runnurse21

obscurity7 said:


> I just bought a small leather tote from a shop in Krakow, Poland called POPEQ. The quality is great and the price is beyond reasonable.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/POPEQ
> 
> For reference, I'm 5'2" and size 4-6.
> 
> View attachment 3999803
> View attachment 3999804
> 
> View attachment 3999806
> 
> View attachment 3999807
> 
> View attachment 3999808


Very cute bag!!!


----------



## Pagan

My Léo & Violette bag is shipping today! I'll post pics and a review when it arrives. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Julia123

Must give a shout out to German brand PB 0110, see link below and also stocked by Matches.
I saw some bags at a high end boutique in Berlin, lovely quality (suede linings) and minimal design. The saleswoman told me the label was started by a member of the Bree family (Bree is quite a well known brand in Germany) and that the bags are manufactured in the Czech Republic.

http://shop.pb0110.de/en/women.html


----------



## Julia123

Forgot to mention: I adore that they clearly show the weight of each bag (and even the weight of accessories) on their website. My wonky computer shoulder prohibits heavy bags.


----------



## doni

Pickett! I once gifted one of their wonderful backgammon fold up sets to my parents in law, but had never considered the bags...








papertiger said:


> I must add Pickett of London
> 
> http://www.pickett.co.uk
> 
> They have been going for many years. I have several bags of theirs, some in ostrich. Most ladies bags are lined in purple suede. All hand finished and traditionally made. They also do a custom service.
> 
> These are my smallest.


----------



## doni

Ah yes, these are popular here.  Very light bags!



Julia123 said:


> Must give a shout out to German brand PB 0110, see link below and also stocked by Matches.
> I saw some bags at a high end boutique in Berlin, lovely quality (suede linings) and minimal design. The saleswoman told me the label was started by a member of the Bree family (Bree is quite a well known brand in Germany) and that the bags are manufactured in the Czech Republic.
> 
> http://shop.pb0110.de/en/women.html


----------



## faintlymacabre

I just happened upon Mlouye, and their bags look incredibly unique and well-designed.  I can't speak to quality (hopefully someone here can), but the prices are great!


----------



## obscurity7

faintlymacabre said:


> I just happened upon Mlouye, and their bags look incredibly unique and well-designed.  I can't speak to quality (hopefully someone here can), but the prices are great!


I've loved the lantern bag for a while, and there's a small thread about them.  So far, only one person has stepped forward with a bag by them.  I'd also be curious if there are more people who have bought their bags.


----------



## jessica1212

Just found this brand on FB!  Anyone heard about this designer brand, Lánxn?  I love their Marlene Mignon, and Gabrielle Mignon.  It looks original-designed, well-made, and the price is very appealing.  I am looking for a mini crossbody! Any thoughts?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

@jessica1212 wow that brand looks really lovely and what great price points! I like the Marlene a lot! And full grain vegetable tanned leather, yum.

Has anyone tried out Âme Moi? Their prices are a bit high for a contemporary/trendy brand, but the designs really are fun.


----------



## obscurity7

bellebellebelle19 said:


> @jessica1212 wow that brand looks really lovely and what great price points! I like the Marlene a lot! And full grain vegetable tanned leather, yum.
> 
> Has anyone tried out Âme Moi? Their prices are a bit high for a contemporary/trendy brand, but the designs really are fun.


I am now obsessed with this adorable barrel bag in bright yellow:


----------



## Cookiefiend

jessica1212 said:


> Just found this brand on FB!  Anyone heard about this designer brand, Lánxn?  I love their Marlene Mignon, and Gabrielle Mignon.  It looks original-designed, well-made, and the price is very appealing.  I am looking for a mini crossbody! Any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4001684


Those are very cute!
This is quite an enabling thread… I'm learning maybe too much? 
Just purchased a pre-loved Just Campagne Confort 1 in smooth calfskin - it has a few scratches but they look superficial. With a bit of work, it should look brand new!


----------



## Pagan

I just received this bag from Leo & Violette today. It's absolutely stunning. The leather is divine; thick, soft, chewy. It's incredibly well made. It has both a handle long enough to go over a shoulder if you want it to, and an adjustable shoulder strap. The interior is a smooth (and silky) camel leather, and it's one of the few bucket bags that closes tightly. No stiffness, just thick, supple leather. There's a leather pouch inside as well that's also lined in camel leather. I also like that it has feet to protect the bottom. https://www.leoetviolette.com/products/le-violette-graine

It easily equals the quality of any other leather bag I have. I would buy from them again without hesitation and cannot recommend them enough. Clearly I haven't carried the bag so can't speak to long term wear, but it's a gorgeous bag. I know I will carry this for years. 

I have no time for pictures today, but I'll post some here when I have time, as well as on the thread I created for this brand. If you like any of their designs, do yourself a favour and give them a chance. My alternative was a LV Neonoe in Epi. I've tried both on, and there's no contest. Aside from being a fraction of the cost, this is my first choice. I made the right decision.


----------



## obscurity7

Pagan said:


> View attachment 4003380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just received this bag from Leo & Violette today. It's absolutely stunning. The leather is divine; thick, soft, chewy. It's incredibly well made. It has both a handle long enough to go over a shoulder if you want it to, and an adjustable shoulder strap. The interior is a smooth (and silky) camel leather, and it's one of the few bucket bags that closes tightly. No stiffness, just thick, supple leather. There's a leather pouch inside as well that's also lined in camel leather. I also like that it has feet to protect the bottom. https://www.leoetviolette.com/products/le-violette-graine
> 
> It easily equals the quality of any other leather bag I have. I would buy from them again without hesitation and cannot recommend them enough. Clearly I haven't carried the bag so can't speak to long term wear, but it's a gorgeous bag. I know I will carry this for years.
> 
> I have no time for pictures today, but I'll post some here when I have time, as well as on the thread I created for this brand. If you like any of their designs, do yourself a favour and give them a chance. My alternative was a LV Neonoe in Epi. I've tried both on, and there's no contest. Aside from being a fraction of the cost, this is my first choice. I made the right decision.


It looks lovely!    I'm eyeballing their le sac Elegant, which looks a fair bit like the Celine clasp bag, but I think different enough that it doesn't feel like imitation.  I'm very curious to see how your bag holds up over time.


----------



## netter

Fossil = good quality handbags and they also makes accessories for Adidas, Emporio Armani, Karl Lagerfeld, Michasel Kors, Marc by Marc Jacobs, Burberry, DKNY, Diesel, Kate Spade New York, Tory Burch, Chaps, and Armani Exchange.


----------



## LizzieLV

Pagan said:


> Based on my experience with Polène, I've just ordered from another small French company, Léo & Violette. Their bags are made in Italy. The actual cost breakdown of each bag is shown on their site, and they're transparent about their profit. Like Polene, they choose to sell online or through a single storefront in Paris to keep costs down.
> 
> The bag I ordered is Le Violette (https://www.leoetviolette.com/products/le-violette-graine)



Was it a pleasant or poor experience with Polene? I’m ready to pull the trigger on the Numero Un but read a recent bad experience on their Facebook


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cookiefiend said:


> Those are very cute!
> This is quite an enabling thread… I'm learning maybe too much?
> Just purchased a pre-loved Just Campagne Confort 1 in smooth calfskin - it has a few scratches but they look superficial. With a bit of work, it should look brand new!


Ooh, please post a photo of your Confort! i love how classy that bag looks!


----------



## D.S.

I love this thread! But it's sure bad for me Danse Lente comes to mind.  https://www.danselente.com 
And Lili Radu (Berlin)
https://liliradu.com 
Both have international shipping

Ah, and the daily edited! Especially for those who love personalization
https://www.thedailyedited.com/


----------



## lomodes

How about leather bags from Golden Goose Deluxe Brand? https://www.farfetch.com/sg/shoppin...n-goose-deluxe-brand/bags-purses-1/items.aspx

The leather quality and stitching looks good.


----------



## Cookiefiend

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Ooh, please post a photo of your Confort! i love how classy that bag looks!



I am so happy with this! It’s a perfect size and also very light (just under 1 1-2 lbs). 
I did a bit of moisturizing and polishing, then dressed her up just a bit:



This little cutie is also a Just Campagne - it has a 10 1/2 inch shoulder drop so it is a small shoulder bag - just fits the essentials!


----------



## lenie

A new brand with classic styles and incredible leather and customer service is Arayla. They use premium Italian leather, crafted in California, and distributed from Hawaii. I have several of their bags and the quality of the leather and workmanship surpass high end designers.












The first 3 pictures are their Hepburn in pewter, whiskey, and titanium. The last picture is Harlow in titanium. 
Please see their website at www.arayla.com for more information.
Great bags, excellent quality, and made in USA with premium italian leather!!


----------



## vixnkitten

lenie said:


> A new brand with classic styles and incredible leather and customer service is Arayla. They use premium Italian leather, crafted in California, and distributed from Hawaii. I have several of their bags and the quality of the leather and workmanship surpass high end designers.


So funny Lenie....I was going to post on this thread but got sidetracked!!! I am adding my pictures and support of this great new company!!! Love the look and feel on the butter leathers.  The organization, fact that the bags are lightweight and all come with a crossbody strap make these bags so appealing to me!!!
Here is the black butter leather Harlow


The pewter Nightingale
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
black butter leather Hepburn


gray shimmer leather Monroe (this leather is no longer available but the style is) - can be carried as a shoulder, crossbody or clutch bag


Love this brand and the philosophy that they stand behind!!! Like Lenie said....go check out their website!


----------



## pianolize

faintlymacabre said:


> I just happened upon Mlouye, and their bags look incredibly unique and well-designed.  I can't speak to quality (hopefully someone here can), but the prices are great!


THANK YOU for posting-- I know I 'liked' this post a long while ago, but just the other night I saw the first bag, but in more compartments (+2?), and wondered what it was!!! I love this bag!!! Glad I happened by this thread again-


----------



## pianolize

D.S. said:


> I love this thread! But it's sure bad for me Danse Lente comes to mind.  https://www.danselente.com
> And Lili Radu (Berlin)
> https://liliradu.com
> Both have international shipping
> 
> Ah, and the daily edited! Especially for those who love personalization
> https://www.thedailyedited.com/


I just received my first TDE piece-- it's so cute! It's the pale pink circle .


----------



## papertiger

lomodes said:


> How about leather bags from Golden Goose Deluxe Brand? https://www.farfetch.com/sg/shoppin...n-goose-deluxe-brand/bags-purses-1/items.aspx
> 
> The leather quality and stitching looks good.



I pass their London shop on my way from the station and always wondered about their products. I think they used to just to be called Golden Goose. Must check them out.


----------



## papertiger

pianolize said:


> I just received my first TDE piece-- it's so cute! It's the pale pink circle .



Do we get pics?  

Love, love, love their travel cases


----------



## papertiger

vixnkitten said:


> So funny Lenie....I was going to post on this thread but got sidetracked!!! I am adding my pictures and support of this great new company!!! Love the look and feel on the butter leathers.  The organization, fact that the bags are lightweight and all come with a crossbody strap make these bags so appealing to me!!!
> Here is the black butter leather Harlow
> View attachment 4011273
> 
> The pewter Nightingale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4011270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black butter leather Hepburn
> View attachment 4011275
> 
> gray shimmer leather Monroe (this leather is no longer available but the style is) - can be carried as a shoulder, crossbody or clutch bag
> View attachment 4011276
> 
> Love this brand and the philosophy that they stand behind!!! Like Lenie said....go check out their website!



You should be their brand ambassador, these pics are great. I'm very keen on the Butter leather on the Harlow and also the shape of the Nightingale


----------



## papertiger

lenie said:


> A new brand with classic styles and incredible leather and customer service is Arayla. They use premium Italian leather, crafted in California, and distributed from Hawaii. I have several of their bags and the quality of the leather and workmanship surpass high end designers.
> View attachment 4006032
> 
> 
> View attachment 4006035
> 
> 
> View attachment 4006036
> 
> 
> View attachment 4006038
> 
> 
> The first 3 pictures are their Hepburn in pewter, whiskey, and titanium. The last picture is Harlow in titanium.
> Please see their website at www.arayla.com for more information.
> Great bags, excellent quality, and made in USA with premium italian leather!!



Thank you for another recommendation


----------



## papertiger

faintlymacabre said:


> I just happened upon Mlouye, and their bags look incredibly unique and well-designed.  I can't speak to quality (hopefully someone here can), but the prices are great!



These are so amazing, I _really_ need to check these out


----------



## papertiger

Pagan said:


> View attachment 4003380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just received this bag from Leo & Violette today. It's absolutely stunning. The leather is divine; thick, soft, chewy. It's incredibly well made. It has both a handle long enough to go over a shoulder if you want it to, and an adjustable shoulder strap. The interior is a smooth (and silky) camel leather, and it's one of the few bucket bags that closes tightly. No stiffness, just thick, supple leather. There's a leather pouch inside as well that's also lined in camel leather. I also like that it has feet to protect the bottom. https://www.leoetviolette.com/products/le-violette-graine
> 
> It easily equals the quality of any other leather bag I have. I would buy from them again without hesitation and cannot recommend them enough. Clearly I haven't carried the bag so can't speak to long term wear, but it's a gorgeous bag. I know I will carry this for years.
> 
> I have no time for pictures today, but I'll post some here when I have time, as well as on the thread I created for this brand. If you like any of their designs, do yourself a favour and give them a chance. My alternative was a LV Neonoe in Epi. I've tried both on, and there's no contest. Aside from being a fraction of the cost, this is my first choice. I made the right decision.



Thank you so much for the review and I'm so pleased it worked out so well


----------



## papertiger

faintlymacabre said:


> I just happened upon Mlouye, and their bags look incredibly unique and well-designed.  I can't speak to quality (hopefully someone here can), but the prices are great!



They say they ship internationally and pay al taxes and duties, woohoo


----------



## pianolize

csalt said:


> I read that you purchased the iridescent mini 57th and was looking forward to your reveal! or even just your thoughts or review on it. Is this the bag you're referring to or did you score something else?
> 
> I wish this thread moved more because I love seeing/reading about Bendel bags. Their stock photos aren't very helpful so real/action photos are what usually pushes me into making the purchase. (Don't know if that's a good or bad thing lol.)





papertiger said:


> Do we get pics?
> 
> Love, love, love their travel cases


 Soon, soon!!! That was actually my inspiration for wanting the circle bag- MY current [OLD, beloved] travel case is a circular (Samsonite Black) beauty case, which I LOVE, and always wish it were an actual handbag!!! This new one is smaller than I'd anticipated, but good for just the essentials!


----------



## Diamondbirdie

papertiger said:


> They say they ship internationally and pay al taxes and duties, woohoo


Wow, those bags are just gorgeous- love the look of the flex hobo, and that convertible bag.

Ooh, and 10% off if you sign up to the mailing list....

This article says the leather is from environmentally friendly tanneries and that the bags are assembled by hand. https://www.vogue.com/article/fashion-runway-mlouye-bags


----------



## solange

faintlymacabre said:


> I just happened upon Mlouye, and their bags look incredibly unique and well-designed.  I can't speak to quality (hopefully someone here can), but the prices are great!


Love this!


----------



## vixnkitten

papertiger said:


> You should be their brand ambassador, these pics are great. I'm very keen on the Butter leather on the Harlow and also the shape of the Nightingale


 That would be sooo cool!!! Will work for bags!  I try to get pictures that showcase the bags.  The butter leather is like nothing that I have felt before and I have had some really high quality artisan and high-end name brand bags and have never experienced the buttery rich feel of this leather.  And the butter leather feels so different on each style bag. I would be hard-pressed to choose which bag is my favorite....it would be like picking my favorite child...it all depends on the day!


----------



## TotinScience

papertiger said:


> These are so amazing, I _really_ need to check these out


I have 2 Mlouye bags (a clutch and a foldover tote) and I love them very much. Amazing customer service too, although they can be a bit busy during holidays and not get back right away. But when they do, they give you 100% of their attention. 
I also highly recommend Von Holzhausen as a relative unknown brand with amazing quality bags. Their classic leather collection is being phased out and therefore now at 35% off, making it fairly affordable.


----------



## papertiger

TotinScience said:


> I have 2 Mlouye bags (a clutch and a foldover tote) and I love them very much. Amazing customer service too, although they can be a bit busy during holidays and not get back right away. But when they do, they give you 100% of their attention.
> I also highly recommend Von Holzhausen as a relative unknown brand with amazing quality bags. Their classic leather collection is being phased out and therefore now at 35% off, making it fairly affordable.



Shame they're giving up on real leather (my perspective)


----------



## TotinScience

papertiger said:


> Shame they're giving up on real leather (my perspective)


I do have one of each of their classic and TL leather products and while classic leather is very nice and I like their designs, it doesn't stand out as much among many many many other leather brands out there. Their Technik leather, however, is miles ahead of anything else I've seen on the leather alternatives market as far as how it feels and wears. So it was probably a business savvy decision for them.


----------



## Dulcetea

Love all the bags here! I love bags that look a little vintage inspired

Here's my contribution! Biker Starlet

They are a Korean brand but I've heard super good things about them and a lot of Korean celebrities wear them. They ship internationally! Some personal favourites:


----------



## HesitantShopper

Christofle said:


> Roots Canada.
> 
> Decent quality, made in Canada and the option to customize the leather, color of leather and lining, stitching and an embroidered interior message.
> 
> Downsides are that they charge a 20% customization fee and that linings are only available in fabric.
> 
> Upside is that they regularly have custom leather events during which the custom fee is waived.



My choice too, my current go to by them(small Grace satchel) is into it's 3rd year of use.


----------



## anitalilac

This bag is gorgeous!


----------



## scrpo83

Braun Buffel.. To be fair i never bought any of the bags just the purse (wallet) and belt but I can say that the leather ..I accidently submerged my purse in salt water while kayaking and it held out fine..i used that purse for close to a decade before buying a new one..my mother has a handbag by the brand and the leather is thick with substantial weight on them..she gave it away after some years of carrying it because of the weight but the leather is still in great condition then..


----------



## dangerouscurves

Has anyone owned of Salar bags? They look fun, well-priced and made-in Italy! Any reviews?


----------



## JJBgirl

I love Camelia Roma https://www.cameliaroma.com/en/
The quality of the leather is amazing! I was all about big names, until I saw my friend’s bag, which she had for years and it was soooo yummy! I immediately ordered one, then second one, then one as a gift... you can’t go wrong with their prices and quality! It also arrived in an amazing box, you totally feel like VIP))) they have Instagram as well. Love them!


----------



## hephephippo

I thoroughly enjoyed this thread!! Some great new finds (i'm looking at you Danse Lente, Lilli Radu, and 1 Atelier, to name a few!)

I was looking if anyone ever had experience with Wandler bags? 
https://www.matchesfashion.com/us/products/Wandler-Hortensia-mini-leather-cross-body-bag--1201631

Have not (yet) seen any post on them about their bags and i've been considering getting a bag from them. Anyone with experience?


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> I do have one of each of their classic and TL leather products and while classic leather is very nice and I like their designs, it doesn't stand out as much among many many many other leather brands out there. Their Technik leather, however, is miles ahead of anything else I've seen on the leather alternatives market as far as how it feels and wears. So it was probably a business savvy decision for them.


i agree with TotinScience. I also have a Technik "leather" bag (well I had it until daughter took it) and it is really nice.  Looks and feels like leather and of course is low maintenance.


----------



## papertiger

hephephippo said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed this thread!! Some great new finds (i'm looking at you Danse Lente, Lilli Radu, and 1 Atelier, to name a few!)
> 
> I was looking if anyone ever had experience with Wandler bags?
> https://www.matchesfashion.com/us/products/Wandler-Hortensia-mini-leather-cross-body-bag--1201631
> 
> Have not (yet) seen any post on them about their bags and i've been considering getting a bag from them. Anyone with experience?



Just from pics of the inside of the bag's stitching, I'd be slightly hesitant. I hope someone who has more experience with the brand can chime in for you.


----------



## floodette

I love Le Tanneur https://www.letanneur.com/en/handbag-37.html
it is a french brand since 1898

I have one slg and the quality is so good for the leather and craftmanship and design


----------



## SylwiaW

@floodette , you are right, Le Tanneur is a nice french brand, especially for their SLG.


----------



## floodette

SylwiaW said:


> @floodette , you are right, Le Tanneur is a nice french brand, especially for their SLG.



amd the discount is good as well!


----------



## mleleigh

floodette said:


> I love Le Tanneur https://www.letanneur.com/en/handbag-37.html
> it is a french brand since 1898
> 
> I have one slg and the quality is so good for the leather and craftmanship and design



Wow! I’m clicking through the website and I’m in compartment heaven. The interior organization of their bags is awesome.


----------



## hephephippo

papertiger said:


> Just from pics of the inside of the bag's stitching, I'd be slightly hesitant. I hope someone who has more experience with the brand can chime in for you.



I never thought of that since i've not seen these bags in person.. but good point... just from the pictures along the stitching looks very.. uhm... some room for improvement!


----------



## papertiger

floodette said:


> I love Le Tanneur https://www.letanneur.com/en/handbag-37.html
> it is a french brand since 1898
> 
> I have one slg and the quality is so good for the leather and craftmanship and design



My mother has some of their SLGs and DH a 'man bag', I can thoroughly recommend too


----------



## Stansy

papertiger said:


> Perhaps they will in time?
> 
> Their bags and everything else was so tempting I wanted to buy it all



Love Cartujano - I am practically stalking their store as I have a good friend living close by. I never paid attention to their bags but the shoes are phantastic!


----------



## papertiger

Stansy said:


> Love Cartujano - I am practically stalking their store as I have a good friend living close by. I never paid attention to their bags but the shoes are phantastic!



and they really are, I'm constantly looking too


----------



## floodette

mleleigh said:


> Wow! I’m clicking through the website and I’m in compartment heaven. The interior organization of their bags is awesome.


hello fellow compartment lover!
my small wallet from them is small enough i can put it inside my bv disco (so very very small), yet it is a full wallet with space for money (not folded), coins and cards. everything is so well thought out.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Thank you ladies,I love this thread! So many brands I most likely wouldn't have found myself. My pinterest board is now full of potential new purchases! TPT-my favorite enabler.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

floodette said:


> I love Le Tanneur https://www.letanneur.com/en/handbag-37.html
> it is a french brand since 1898
> 
> I have one slg and the quality is so good for the leather and craftmanship and design


Wow- I just looked at their site and now I am completely coveting the Lily bags. 

Also, whoever suggested Danse Lente- I want a Phoebe, too! 
I love structural, architectural bags!
Love these suggestions!


----------



## littleblackbag

papertiger said:


> and they really are, I'm constantly looking too


I've just taken a look at their site and have fallen in love with their sneakers! Bags are gorgeous too.


----------



## papertiger

For the men (or men in our lives) sportswomen and travellers among us let me introduce you to Jay Kos. Not so cheap but when only a green (or python) hat box, or even stingray passport cover will do.

https://www.jaykos.com/collections/shop-luggage

This is from the website:

"Our extremely limited production ensures a quality and dependability of sustainably sourced leathers, skins, and furs from artisans we personally visit and materials we personally select. We do not use distributors, we buy and produce only at the source. Our methods are simply not scaleable or replicable at other widely distributed brands. We do this for our discerning clients, who we expect to value the difference."


----------



## Mollymegv

Creativelyswank said:


> Thank you ladies,I love this thread! So many brands I most likely wouldn't have found myself. My pinterest board is now full of potential new purchases! TPT-my favorite enabler.



Awesome thread idea and terrible for my self control.

I would add Kendall Conrad.  Made in California and yummy leather with cool hardware.
https://www.kendallconraddesign.com/collections/all-bags


----------



## luminosity

Just checked the Lanxn site and I am in love with Gabrielle. I have to choose between Danse Lente Phoebe or Lanxn Gabrielle! It's difficult!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

luminosity said:


> Just checked the Lanxn site and I am in love with Gabrielle. I have to choose between Danse Lente Phoebe or Lanxn Gabrielle! It's difficult!


That's a tough one! I think the shape of the Phoebe is really interesting, but Lanxn is so new and unknown I think it would be really fun to have a brand that no one else is carrying. I think I would go for the Lanxn because I'm a sucker for vegetable tanned leather, and I don't think Danse Lente is veg.


----------



## Mollymegv

Mollymegv said:


> Awesome thread idea and terrible for my self control.
> 
> I would add Kendall Conrad.  Made in California and yummy leather with cool hardware.
> https://www.kendallconraddesign.com/collections/all-bags


I have the campout which is a one strap shoulder bag(which I love, so hard to keep two on the shoulder) and it converts to a backpack.  Bridle learhrr, suede lining, brass hardware.  Looks better and better with age.  
https://www.kendallconraddesign.com/collections/medium-bags/products/179-101?variant=35180862734


----------



## sparkyjt

I just purchased an Arayla bag and have to add that designer to this thread. The quality and details are top notch.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

This thread is the best!


----------



## papertiger

Especially for Summer or people who live all year round in warm climes, I found Serpui http://www.serpui.com.br/about/ It's a shame the about page PR waffle and not about the origins of materials, where, how an who makes them and about CS but anyway...

Mostly made of straw and quite unusual, there's a whole mid-century vibe to many. Online they're available from Farfetch: https://www.farfetch.com/uk/shopping/women/serpui/items.aspx?q=serpui Though not cheap I think they're forever bags and I especially think the MOP shell clutch bags are amazing and precious.


----------



## southernbelle43

sparkyjt said:


> I just purchased an Arayla bag and have to add that designer to this thread. The quality and details are top notch.


I got one too.  The Harlow. I already own the Nightingale and agree that the quality and details are true designer in nature.


----------



## obscurity7

I could have sworn Annabel Ingall was already on this list, but I don't think she is.  I have been quietly lusting after a few of her bags for a while now, but most of what's available in the States are her totes, which are far too large for me.  I just got (today! hurray for Sunday delivery!) a Billy satchel that I absolutely love.  Great quality leather, far more sturdy than I'd thought from some of the pictures; chewy and rich in color.  I can now officially say I recommend her bags.

https://www.annabelingall.com/

(pictures to come... it's a rainy, cold day)


----------



## ipsum

My two cents:

Viona Blu: ecological fish skin bags - high end fashion vibe

Kalaparkki: ecological fish skin bags - rural desert vibe
One of my best purchases. Excellent quality. My wallet still looks like brand new after 5 years hard wear. I've heard it should last 10-20 years. They do take custom orders so you've a chance to buy more modern feminine piece from them.

Lumi: Bottega Veneta alike with Scandinavian vibe
Lovia: sustainably made bags
Other Scandinavian brands:

Kuula: simplicity + coziness

No/An: runway style


----------



## HoneyLocks

Thanks for this thread (although it made me stay up way longer than I wanted).

I now crave these:
https://www.leoetviolette.com/products/le-grand-sac/bordeaux
https://polene-paris.com/products/numero-un-trio-vert
too bad none of these shapes come in teal or turquoise (I am looking for something like Hermès bleu Izmir or colvert) 

Here is my contribution of two German brands
Aigner, I have a Cybil special edition and could not be happier (very well made, great soft leather) 
https://www.aignermunich.de/damen/taschen
olbrish (very interesting shapes, well made. I do not own any of their bags but have been to their store in Berlin)
https://www.olbrish.de/browse/taschen-handtaschen/de,0,5328,0,0.html


----------



## papertiger

ipsum said:


> My two cents:
> 
> Viona Blu: ecological fish skin bags - high end fashion vibe
> 
> Kalaparkki: ecological fish skin bags - rural desert vibe
> One of my best purchases. Excellent quality. My wallet still looks like brand new after 5 years hard wear. I've heard it should last 10-20 years. They do take custom orders so you've a chance to buy more modern feminine piece from them.
> 
> Lumi: Bottega Veneta alike with Scandinavian vibe
> Lovia: sustainably made bags
> Other Scandinavian brands:
> 
> Kuula: simplicity + coziness
> 
> No/An: runway style



I like the fish leather of VB. I had a Swedish friend who made a jacket from it and it's not cheap to buy but it is a good material for accents and very ecological.  I think the stitching could be better re the samples. The turquoise fish leather is the most perfect colour. Anybody else had some their bags? Ay comment on the stitching? 

Lumi's Taika laptop bag looks like a great design, I'd love to see the inside.


----------



## dcooney4

obscurity7 said:


> I could have sworn Annabel Ingall was already on this list, but I don't think she is.  I have been quietly lusting after a few of her bags for a while now, but most of what's available in the States are her totes, which are far too large for me.  I just got (today! hurray for Sunday delivery!) a Billy satchel that I absolutely love.  Great quality leather, far more sturdy than I'd thought from some of the pictures; chewy and rich in color.  I can now officially say I recommend her bags.
> 
> https://www.annabelingall.com/
> 
> (pictures to come... it's a rainy, cold day)


Larrimors has a few styles from them and walllets as well.


----------



## obscurity7

HoneyLocks said:


> Thanks for this thread (although it made me stay up way longer than I wanted).
> 
> I now crave these:
> https://www.leoetviolette.com/products/le-grand-sac/bordeaux
> https://polene-paris.com/products/numero-un-trio-vert
> too bad none of these shapes come in teal or turquoise (I am looking for something like Hermès bleu Izmir or colvert)
> 
> Here is my contribution of two German brands
> Aigner, I have a Cybil special edition and could not be happier (very well made, great soft leather)
> https://www.aignermunich.de/damen/taschen
> olbrish (very interesting shapes, well made. I do not own any of their bags but have been to their store in Berlin)
> https://www.olbrish.de/browse/taschen-handtaschen/de,0,5328,0,0.html


I'm obsessed with Olbrish now.  Especially since they will make any bag in pretty much any color!  Some of those uber modern designs would be amazing in bright colors rather than the safe black, and there's already a template on many of them for color blocking.  Certainly nothing they make qualifies as an "everyday bag," but there's no way anything from them won't be a showstopper.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

HoneyLocks said:


> Thanks for this thread (although it made me stay up way longer than I wanted).
> 
> I now crave these:
> https://www.leoetviolette.com/products/le-grand-sac/bordeaux
> https://polene-paris.com/products/numero-un-trio-vert
> too bad none of these shapes come in teal or turquoise (I am looking for something like Hermès bleu Izmir or colvert)
> 
> Here is my contribution of two German brands
> Aigner, I have a Cybil special edition and could not be happier (very well made, great soft leather)
> https://www.aignermunich.de/damen/taschen
> olbrish (very interesting shapes, well made. I do not own any of their bags but have been to their store in Berlin)
> https://www.olbrish.de/browse/taschen-handtaschen/de,0,5328,0,0.html





obscurity7 said:


> I'm obsessed with Olbrish now.  Especially since they will make any bag in pretty much any color!  Some of those uber modern designs would be amazing in bright colors rather than the safe black, and there's already a template on many of them for color blocking.  Certainly nothing they make qualifies as an "everyday bag," but there's no way anything from them won't be a showstopper.


Olbrish has such cool shapes!!


----------



## Luxeway

Sparkletastic said:


> My vote would be for Trussardi.
> https://www.trussardi.com/
> 
> I purchased this mini Lovey (in red pebbled leather with red hw) in June of last year.  I’ve have worn it over 20 times since and it looks almost brand new with only the faintest rubbing of the red hardware on the bottom feet. The leather looks absolutely perfect. No issues with cracking seams, worn corners, loss of structure, etc. In a word, it’s perfect!
> 
> There are many other styles on the site. Enjoy!
> 
> (my bag)
> View attachment 3992288
> 
> (photo from google showing scale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3992289




Beautiful bag!! So glad to have come across this thread. Thank you to everyone for sharing!
Do you mind telling us where did you buy the bag from? Are there any boutiques available in the US that carry Trussardi? Thank you!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

What’s the relationship between Trussardi and Trussardi Jeans?


----------



## djfmn

March786 said:


> Has anyone looked into meli melo strathberry and linjer? All have great styles, beautiful leather and fantastic prices


I am really interested more in the Linjer watch which has had some fantastic reviews!!


----------



## southernbelle43

sparkyjt said:


> I just purchased an Arayla bag and have to add that designer to this thread. The quality and details are top notch.



I have two Araylas and agree.  And of course Massaccesi..stellar quality, excellent prices, customization, leather to die for!!!!


----------



## papertiger

HopelessBagGirl said:


> What’s the relationship between Trussardi and Trussardi Jeans?



TJ is their diffusion line, cheaper, supposedly for a younger set. Not a patch on the mainline.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

papertiger said:


> TJ is their diffusion line, cheaper, supposedly for a younger set. Not a patch on the mainline.



Ok that's what my local department store carries and it is definitely cheap.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Luxeway said:


> Beautiful bag!! So glad to have come across this thread. Thank you to everyone for sharing!
> Do you mind telling us where did you buy the bag from? Are there any boutiques available in the US that carry Trussardi? Thank you!


Thanks!  I purchased this last summer in Venice, Italy. They do have a website, however that I think ships to most countries. https://www.trussardi.com


----------



## Luxeway

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks!  I purchased this last summer in Venice, Italy. They do have a website, however that I think ships to most countries. https://www.trussardi.com




Thanks SO much!


----------



## mleleigh

How cute is this little Lumi woven bag! I’m seriously contemplating a purchase...





Thanks to @ipsum for the suggestion!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

mleleigh said:


> How cute is this little Lumi woven bag! I’m seriously contemplating a purchase...
> View attachment 4051178
> View attachment 4051176
> View attachment 4051177
> 
> 
> Thanks to @ipsum for the suggestion!



It is really cute and I love the fuschia it comes in, at the department store where I tried it on at the mirror. But in the end the magic of how adorable it is just looking at it fell flat when I put it on my shoulder and elbow in front of a mirror. I was underwhelmed. I don't know what happened. But the quality was great.


----------



## anatomyofafad

HoneyLocks said:


> Thanks for this thread (although it made me stay up way longer than I wanted).
> 
> I now crave these:
> https://www.leoetviolette.com/products/le-grand-sac/bordeaux
> https://polene-paris.com/products/numero-un-trio-vert
> too bad none of these shapes come in teal or turquoise (I am looking for something like Hermès bleu Izmir or colvert)
> 
> Here is my contribution of two German brands
> Aigner, I have a Cybil special edition and could not be happier (very well made, great soft leather)
> https://www.aignermunich.de/damen/taschen
> olbrish (very interesting shapes, well made. I do not own any of their bags but have been to their store in Berlin)
> https://www.olbrish.de/browse/taschen-handtaschen/de,0,5328,0,0.html



Oh wow you have fantastic taste! I've bookmarked both the grand sac + numero un as potential future work bag purchases. Thanks for the great recs!


----------



## mleleigh

HopelessBagGirl said:


> It is really cute and I love the fuschia it comes in, at the department store where I tried it on at the mirror. But in the end the magic of how adorable it is just looking at it fell flat when I put it on my shoulder and elbow in front of a mirror. I was underwhelmed. I don't know what happened. But the quality was great.



Did the capacity seem good to you? I like that it’s a small bag but still has decent depth.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

mleleigh said:


> Did the capacity seem good to you? I like that it’s a small bag but still has decent depth.



Absolutely. I don't know what happened with my reflection in the mirror with it on me, it was just not good. It looked adorable in fuschia on the shelf and good quality and capacity in my hands during an initial inspection. I can't figure out why it repelled me when I tried to imagine myself carrying it, looking in the mirror.


----------



## mleleigh

This is the other bag I’m now coveting thanks to this thread Le Tanneur - Margot


----------



## D.S.

Someone here mentioned Del Giudice and because they are based in Rome, and that's where I live, I went to check them out the next day and !! I made a special order for Anna 26 with gold hardware in tourmaline colour (it's new for this spring) and it came in under 2 weeks. I absolutely love it, I can not believe it was only 275 euro The quality is on the same level with my high end designer bags! Plus, I emailed with the owner (one of the brothers, as it is a family business) and he was very very 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 nice. 
P.s. and you can customize your bags the way you want (add pockets, change hardware color, interior lining and etc) ...I mean...


----------



## papertiger

D.S. said:


> Someone here mentioned Del Giudice and because they are based in Rome, and that's where I live, I went to check them out the next day and !! I made a special order for Anna 26 with gold hardware in tourmaline colour (it's new for this spring) and it came in under 2 weeks. I absolutely love it, I can not believe it was only 275 euro The quality is on the same level with my high end designer bags! Plus, I emailed with the owner (one of the brothers, as it is a family business) and he was very very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4054384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice.
> P.s. and you can customize your bags the way you want (add pockets, change hardware color, interior lining and etc) ...I mean...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4054372



Honestly, even if you didn't live near that sweet bag would be worth a long trip, I think it's fabulous. 

Also, thanks telling us more about the brand and service


----------



## bernz84

D.S. said:


> Someone here mentioned Del Giudice and because they are based in Rome, and that's where I live, I went to check them out the next day and !! I made a special order for Anna 26 with gold hardware in tourmaline colour (it's new for this spring) and it came in under 2 weeks. I absolutely love it, I can not believe it was only 275 euro The quality is on the same level with my high end designer bags! Plus, I emailed with the owner (one of the brothers, as it is a family business) and he was very very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4054384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice.
> P.s. and you can customize your bags the way you want (add pockets, change hardware color, interior lining and etc) ...I mean...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4054372


Oh my god!!! Your bag is gorgeous!!!  Thank you for sharing; I was curious as to how they were since I have read so much about them on travel websites and Facebook.

I actually tried to start a thread about this company a year ago and no one replied. I'm glad someone here has had a chance to purchase their bags. Also, you are right, the owner is very, very nice.

Thanks to member *bellebellebelle*, she alerted me about the Armilla bracelet. I have been looking for a leather wrap bracelet that would fit my wrists as most leather wrap bracelets these days are much too big. When I saw that they were customizable, I contacted the owner for clarification (I wasn't sure if the length of the bracelet was truly customizable or if it was just "adjustable"). I spoke with Andrea and he was so patient and explained that I could customize the bracelet. 

I just placed an order through their website; I will share once I receive it!

BTW, it is only 22 Euros!!!:





https://www.delgiudiceroma.com/leat...sories/leather-bracelet-armilla-de-7-152.html


----------



## RitaLA

I am impressed on how beautiful and elegant this Sézane bag is. Got it from Nordstrom. Smells amazing, and the leather is very soft. Not a type of soft that would stop me from using it. The color is a beautiful nude. It is slouchy, which may annoy some people.  But there is bottom support which doesn’t allow the bag to sag.  I love it!!!  I researched the brand before purchasing it and I loved her story.


----------



## southernbelle43

RitaLA said:


> I am impressed on how beautiful and elegant this Sézane bag is. Got it from Nordstrom. Smells amazing, and the leather is very soft. Not a type of soft that would stop me from using it. The color is a beautiful nude. It is slouchy, which may annoy some people.  But there is bottom support which doesn’t allow the bag to sag.  I love it!!!  I researched the brand before purchasing it and I loved her story.


Nice looking!!


----------



## RitaLA

southernbelle43 said:


> Nice looking!!


The black is really pretty!!!!


----------



## RitaLA

Suede


----------



## papertiger

RitaLA said:


> Suede



I  that colour


----------



## vink

If you don’t mind shopping online from Asia, here’re my recommendation 

1. Soufflé. Very light weight and soft like lamb leather. 

https://www.instagram.com/souffle.official

2. Viera by Ragazze - interesting design. If you know Boyy. The designer also design for this brand. 

https://www.instagram.com/vierabyragazze

3. Theorem - another favorite of mine. 

https://www.instagram.com/theorem_style

There’re more of an even smaller brands. One that designer works by hand and will personally sew your bags. I just can’t think of the babe at the moment.


----------



## Pessie

RitaLA said:


> I am impressed on how beautiful and elegant this Sézane bag is. Got it from Nordstrom. Smells amazing, and the leather is very soft. Not a type of soft that would stop me from using it. The color is a beautiful nude. It is slouchy, which may annoy some people.  But there is bottom support which doesn’t allow the bag to sag.  I love it!!!  I researched the brand before purchasing it and I loved her story.


Very nice  love a bit of slouch meself!


RitaLA said:


> Suede


This one though  green AND suede = yummy


----------



## bernz84

Bumping this...

I did want to say that ever since *papertiger *started this thread I've been looking more into these smaller brands than I am looking at big name brands!

Some instagram eye-candy of my favorites:
Delage Paris: https://www.instagram.com/delage_official/
Del Giudice: https://www.instagram.com/delgiudiceroma/?hl=en


----------



## papertiger

vink said:


> If you don’t mind shopping online from Asia, here’re my recommendation
> 
> 1. Soufflé. Very light weight and soft like lamb leather.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/souffle.official
> 
> 2. Viera by Ragazze - interesting design. If you know Boyy. The designer also design for this brand.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/vierabyragazze
> 
> 3. Theorem - another favorite of mine.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/theorem_style
> 
> There’re more of an even smaller brands. One that designer works by hand and will personally sew your bags. I just can’t think of the babe at the moment.



These are really noteworthy, thank you. I find the Viera really interesting, oh so different from many and the 'doctor's bag' from Theorem needs to be looked at more closely just admire


----------



## papertiger

bernz84 said:


> Bumping this...
> 
> I did want to say that ever since *papertiger *started this thread I've been looking more into these smaller brands than I am looking at big name brands!
> 
> Some instagram eye-candy of my favorites:
> Delage Paris: https://www.instagram.com/delage_official/
> Del Giudice: https://www.instagram.com/delgiudiceroma/?hl=en



Yes, these are both amazing finds. Given my bag time again I could have bought  the Sofia in every colour, classic shape and great all round bag. Rather hard to shoe-horn in any bags for me to justify but so so tempting


----------



## bernz84

papertiger said:


> Yes, these are both amazing finds. Given my bag time again I could have bought  the Sofia in every colour, classic shape and great all round bag. Rather hard to shoe-horn in any bags for me to justify but so so tempting


They are indeed tempting and the prices are super reasonable for being handmade. I am actually thinking about getting a special order for the Anna after seeing another tpfer purchase one.  I am hoping that the owner will let me create a slightly smaller one than the one they have for sale with gold hardware and a leather lining.

In the meantime I will wait for my bracelet. It is in transit right now and I can't wait to share with everyone


----------



## RitaLA

I am loving this thread!!!!  It helps to burst the “it bag” bubble. I still enjoy YSL, LV, chanel but the smaller companies display such wonderful craftsmanship that it opens my eyes to the what I should truly be looking for in a bag.  I was in a Salvatore Ferragamo store in Beverly Hills the other day and I was in shock with the low quality stitching on one of their bags and the finishing touches were very unrefined.  The Sezane bag I purchased looked much much better. I appreciate the history of a lot of the fashion powerhouses but I almost feel sometimes that they underestimate our desire for quality as they hide behind their powerful brands expecting us to settle for less as if they are doing us a big favor to allow us to hang their brands on our arms as if we are vicariously living a luxury life when we drop the cash on their bags. Don’t mean to be philosophical about handbags but there is power behind it and we all know it very well and we know how it plays out. Cheers to the 
*Good Quality Fair Price but Little Known Recommendation Thread!!!*


----------



## Luxeway

Tbh I am also in the market for a premiere handbag. I am so glad I came across this thread though. It has truly made me stop and think about do I really love the brand/quality or am I just buying to say “yes I have that brand.”
I have a wish list that I would like to have because I have been staring at those bags time and again,  So I know I truly want to own a piece for myself. 
Now do I need a piece from every brand on my list -probably not. Can some be cut down due to quality? Yes absolutely! 
Thank you everyone for sharing!


----------



## obscurity7

I've generally always been drawn to whatever the crowd *isn't* currently wearing because that's my contrary nature, but spending a few months reading through these posts and researching new brands has completely changed the way I look at bags.  There are so many good options around the $500 mark, and it's fun to think that maybe one of them will become The Next Big Thing.  Or not, and you'll just have a cool bag that everyone will ask about because it doesn't look like everything else out there.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Think there are many "options" not only in the handbag market but shoes, clothing & accessories
There are so many new brands starting with people that have worked for bigger names & are now
branching out on their own
For me it is fun to explore & discover some of these new up & coming young designers who do
know how to put out a quality product
Enjoy your finds & thanks for sharing them as well


----------



## leslieknope

Julia123 said:


> Must give a shout out to German brand PB 0110, see link below and also stocked by Matches.
> I saw some bags at a high end boutique in Berlin, lovely quality (suede linings) and minimal design. The saleswoman told me the label was started by a member of the Bree family (Bree is quite a well known brand in Germany) and that the bags are manufactured in the Czech Republic.
> 
> http://shop.pb0110.de/en/women.html


I'm obsessed with their bags! They have such a Mansur Gavriel vibe. Do you remember the name of this high end boutique you went to in Berlin? I'm heading there next month and would love to check these bags out in person


----------



## papertiger

For anyone who really enjoys the saddle leathers and classic, rugged looks  I'd like to recommend a brand pointed out by @Les Tambours in this thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-leather-volynka-russian-leather.980969/ (also fascinating reading)

Thank you *LT*!

They are called *Tanner Bates* and I'm totally intrigued by their Kip leather. Not just because H is doing something similar at goodness knows how many times the price (I first read about the leather in H's _Leather Forever_ exhibition years ago and now they've been made into actual TDF bags) but I've always liked this rugged look ad rather regret selling my artisan made 1970s saddle bag and brief case 4 years ago in a clear out.

https://www.waremakers.com/gb/shop/search#order_by=popular&productMaker[0]=40


----------



## papertiger

leslieknope said:


> I'm obsessed with their bags! They have such a Mansur Gavriel vibe. Do you remember the name of this high end boutique you went to in Berlin? I'm heading there next month and would love to check these bags out in person



If you manage to, please report back.


----------



## peachylv

D.S. said:


> Someone here mentioned Del Giudice and because they are based in Rome, and that's where I live, I went to check them out the next day and !! I made a special order for Anna 26 with gold hardware in tourmaline colour (it's new for this spring) and it came in under 2 weeks. I absolutely love it, I can not believe it was only 275 euro The quality is on the same level with my high end designer bags! Plus, I emailed with the owner (one of the brothers, as it is a family business) and he was very very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4054384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice.
> P.s. and you can customize your bags the way you want (add pockets, change hardware color, interior lining and etc) ...I mean...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4054372


Just gorgeous!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I posted this in the mz wallace thread but I'll post it here too.

I'm following mzwallace all the time but the styles and the colors/prints (& weight) haven't done anything for me in thea long time. I'm still gaga for  my black smabbey and like my mulberry smelle quite a bit and my little black moto Sophia is a great mini crossbody. Coco is a wonderful small hobo as well and I would try Paige and Bailey in the right color or print.  But in the last two years only smelle in mulberry grabbed me enough to pull the trigger. 

Although I don't use a diaper bag anymore, I'm still a fan of jujube nylon bags. I have a solid black backpack that is nearly as chic looking as a Tumi voyager Calais for a third of the price, and with insulated side drink pockets and when I pull it out of the washing machine it looks brand new! Likewise my be supplied tote is similar to a Frankie at half the weight and lots of practical features and the same "wash it in the machine and it comes out looking brand new" functionality. And a third of the price as Frankie.

However the jujube prints have always been mostly horrific diaper bag looking monstrosities. Hence my going for solid black and more recently black with cream polka dots (because solid was not an option). But because of the quality, functionality, new styles constantly, and price point I keep checking in with jujube occasionally (unlike mzw which I keep tabs on constantly). 

Now it's happened. They've released GORGEOUS PRINTS with beautiful rose gold hardware at their great price point. Even if you only want to try out a pouch for your cosmetics for twenty bucks I highly recommend giving them a shot in one of these two recent release prints that are so so so pretty!!


They seem to be sold out right now in North America and Europe but lots available on eBay for a bit of a premium. Or just wait a month and I'm sure the online store is stocked up. 

Oh I should also mention that the resale on eBay is even better for jujube than mzw. I've never lost money owning a jjb and have even bought second hand on eBay and then resold it there a year later for more.


----------



## Anisa96

So happy this thread was reccomended to me. I'm looking for a classic chain strap bag. As beautiful as Chanel flap bags and boy bags are, those prices are not, especially with so many more budget concious brands are doing great things. I'd rather spemd my money elsewhere


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Not sure if they've been posted yet, but Tammy & Benjamin are a nice French brand with beautiful classic styles. I can't speak to quality because I've never seen them in person, but it's something to explore!


----------



## bernz84

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Not sure if they've been posted yet, but Tammy & Benjamin are a nice French brand with beautiful classic styles. I can't speak to quality because I've never seen them in person, but it's something to explore!


These bags are gorgeous! I think my favorite is the Alexia Mini:


----------



## bernz84

Not a bag, but wanted to share my gorgeous green bracelet from Del Giudice. The co-owner Andrea customized it to fit my wrist and he was wonderful to work with. It looks much more beautiful in person and I can't believe it was under $40! I'm very happy!

Now I want to get a customized bag from them!


----------



## Lulubag

This is a wonderful thread! I am learning a lot and have so much research to do  as much as I love my LVs and Chanel I prefer bags that aren’t instantly recognizable.

I don’t think it’s been mentioned on this thread but Longchamp makes gorgeous leather bags (most well know for their nylon le pliage line of course). Prices are very reasonable for the design and quality, and they can be found on sale at major dept stores like Nordstrom. I found a le foulonne tan leather zipped tote around Xmas for $350 that is now one of my favorites and is always just the right addition when I want the functionality of a tote but want to look polished and put together. It’s my “grown up” le pliage tote, which I used to wear when I was younger.


----------



## christinemliu

Thanks everyone for your posts and this is a great thread. 
Adding Rough and Tumble Bags, handmade in Maine in the U. S. 
https://roughandtumbledesign.com

Apparently some of her lambskin leather comes from the same factory Celine and Chloe uses, which I would believe for her soft black leather. I have a Hobo pack in this leather and it's awesome. She just added customisation as well for some of her styles. The saddle brown leather is quite sturdy. I use the inexpensive waxed canvas Market Tote all the time for my kids' water bottles and snacks.

The store is also on Etsy.


----------



## Aschu

bernz84 said:


> I love this bag and the Ginette! I feel as if the Ginette might be the perfect alternative to my Chanel flap wants.
> 
> I wish more people knew about them. They really aren't well-known and I *_think_* they will make their bags of different leathers/exotics if the customer wishes.


For the Delage site, can anyone tell me how to translate into USD? I have searched the entire site...thx


----------



## bernz84

Aschu said:


> For the Delage site, can anyone tell me how to translate into USD? I have searched the entire site...thx


You'll need to pay in Euros (your credit card will do it for you), but if you want to know the conversion rate, I'd recommend xe.com.

There may also be a foreign transaction fee, but that is up to your bank.


----------



## Passerine123

There are a few German brands that fit this brief, especially Abro, Windsor and Voi. Working backwards, Voi has some cool shapes and colors. Their pebbled leather bags are best, I'm not so crazy about the smooth. Within the pebbled bags, look at some of the less traditionally shaped models: Claire and Carpi, for example. Under 200 euros. https://www.voi-design.de/taschen/?p=1
Windsor's a mid-level choice (priced between $300 and $650), they last a long time, tend to have useful features like generously sized zipped pockets, good quality. I have one of their suede bags and it's very durable and comfortable to wear. https://windsor.de/ch/de/damenmode/...MI5caQpOim2wIVgrfACh3BJguREAAYASAAEgKzFPD_BwE
Abro is *very popular here* as a bag to carry to work. Lots of women in their 30s and 40s carry them if they decide not to go with premium designers. Most buyers here opt for their woven leather or suede bags. Same price level as Windsor -- but they put things on sale pretty quickly. https://www.fashionette.ch/Abro?p=2


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I've been following Make It British, and found two interesting brands, Eyato and Isabella Queens. Prices aren't cheap (~£600 to £1500) but they aren't as high as mainstream brands can be. Both bag brands are made in London, and Isabella Queens has UK leathers. Eyato also offers bespoke services (as well as bespoke shoes and outerwear). Eyato has unique design style, and Isabella Queen more classic.

http://www.eyato.com/bags/4593957926

https://www.isabellaqueen.co.uk/shop/

(A non-bag recommend from Make It British: Elizabeth Martin Tweed has some pretty clothes at great prices!)


----------



## Passerine123

I can't believe I forgot to mention Uterque! They make *great* bags (and shoes) in fun, cool designs. Almost everything is under 300 euros (some a lot under). The only Uterque brick and mortar stores that I know of are in Spain (Uterque is Zara's upscale sister brand) but you can order online from other countries.
https://www.uterque.com/ch/en/bags/view-all-c1748474.html


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I've been following Make It British, and found two interesting brands, Eyato and Isabella Queens. Prices aren't cheap (~£600 to £1500) but they aren't as high as mainstream brands can be. Both bag brands are made in London, and Isabella Queens has UK leathers. Eyato also offers bespoke services (as well as bespoke shoes and outerwear). Eyato has unique design style, and Isabella Queen more classic.
> 
> http://www.eyato.com/bags/4593957926
> 
> https://www.isabellaqueen.co.uk/shop/
> 
> (A non-bag recommend from Make It British: Elizabeth Martin Tweed has some pretty clothes at great prices!)


 
These look great. I am finding I am getting more into smaller brands these days. There is something nice about carrying a quality bag but one which flies under the radar, I like that other people cant judge you on your bag (positively or negatively) but still have something of class.


----------



## nclfarr

Thank you so much for all the information ladies! Would it be impossible give me recommendations for a stylish, structured bag (I LOVE gold hardware with brown, black, or blue) to fit my 15" laptop, daily essentials etc. Best quality/durability for a best price is important to me due to low funds. Longchamp and Madewell look too frumpy to me.

These are my findings, but I'm more interested in your honorable mentions:

Del Giudice
Etoile briefcase 

Brummel 
Rebecca Tote

Camelia Roma 
Lodis
Kate Spade
Mcklein
Sorry for bothering you all!
P.S. this vid is really funny "If Purse Ads Were Honest - Honest Ads"


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

I ordered a handbag from one of the designers on this thread and it is out for delivery today squeeeeee!!!


----------



## peachylv

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> I ordered a handbag from one of the designers on this thread and it is out for delivery today squeeeeee!!!


Well, which one?  You must do a reveal.  My reveal is on the Polene thread.  I did my TPF duty.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Well it arrived! I went for the Leo et Violette Grand Sac Petit in Bordeaux.
The reasons I chose this bag were 1. It is a design I have never seen before 2. It is the right size for me. 3. I liked it. 4. Something about me wanted to pick the smallest company. I knew they would have a low mark up because of their size (they do not have the brand name yet to mark everything up to the hilt) and also because I spend the profits of my own little business on my handbag addiction and I wanted to contribute to another small business.
Shipping from France was so quick, 4 days. Amazing.
Anyway I am *thrilled* with the bag. The first thing I noticed when I opened up the box was the smell of the leather. It smelt like bridle leather.
The quality, thickness of the leather, stitching, the way the corners are finished and hardwear is comparable with my high end bags. I have a $2000 Chloe satchel and this is just as nice. I have a $1100 gucci boston bag (which tbh the quality of has never terribly impressed me for the price) and this is nicer. It's not as nice as my Chanel (shame lol but as its 15x cheaper I'll let it go ). It is legions above Michael Kors and I like MK bags I think they are fun but the quality of this far surpasses MK.
The only thing that is a disappointment is the end of the zip is not there on the inner compartment so my bag is not perfect . At first I thought it was a design feature as this bag has a lot of design features but I think not. I think it's just missing. I'm not going to return it because I'm the other side of the world and I do really love the bag and I do think it's amazing value for the price. It is a bit of a pain because it's such high quality the leather is thick and the zip is solid that its makes it hard to open but it's only an inner pocket and I can still open and shut it and it will probably get easier with time. I have a Fendi where the magnetic clasp broke a month or two after I bought it. These things happen and it's not broken, they just forgot to put the end on.
Oh also it is a shoulder bag, I am a fairly petite person and the shoulder strap is fine on me but it could be too short for personal with large shoulders. It doesn't have feet at the bottom but I like that. I think feet would ruin its streamlined aesthetic and it's a shoulder bag not a carry bag plus my chanel doesnt have feet so that means this one doesnt. Red feet either .
Anyway pics!!!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming




----------



## CaliforniaDreaming




----------



## CaliforniaDreaming




----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

So there we have it. It cost approx $380 including shipping and I think it is a unique, elegant and beautiful bag for the price. I like that I can wear a high quality bag that no one can judge the price tag on. It just looks classy and understated. 
I would buy from them, hopefully I will get a zip holder thing next time though!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Oh also I forgot to say that the strap round the middle I think will work best done up on the end hole for me. I could shut it all the way but I have a bulky sunglasses case. I could also leave it open which is another option.
I am interested to see how it wears, my instinct is that it will wear well and become better as the bag and its clasps get broken in.


----------



## peachylv

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> View attachment 4086503
> View attachment 4086504


This bag is just stunning!  I can smell the leather from my iPhone.  Thank you for sharing.  I’m going to have to check out the site again.


----------



## peachylv

My Polene Numero Un in rose came in today!  I love it!  I’m impressed with the quality. It has 5 feet!  I gave a bit more of a review and shared more pictures on the Polene thread.


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> Thanks everyone for your posts and this is a great thread.
> Adding Rough and Tumble Bags, handmade in Maine in the U. S.
> https://roughandtumbledesign.com
> 
> Apparently some of her lambskin leather comes from the same factory Celine and Chloe uses, which I would believe for her soft black leather. I have a Hobo pack in this leather and it's awesome. She just added customisation as well for some of her styles. The saddle brown leather is quite sturdy. I use the inexpensive waxed canvas Market Tote all the time for my kids' water bottles and snacks.
> 
> The store is also on Etsy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080316
> View attachment 4080318
> View attachment 4080320


I recently  purchased a Rough and Tumble black lamb hobo and it is a really fun bag.  It is made well with good quality material.  As Totinscience said to me, you would not take her to the prom, but she is a good quality, sturdy fun bag that should last.  I am totally enjoying mine.


----------



## nclfarr

You are all already hand bag experts but for the few like me, Justine Leconte's video is always nice to review


----------



## luminosity

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> View attachment 4086503
> View attachment 4086504


GORGEOUS!!!! It's way prettier than in website and Instagram!!!


----------



## bernz84

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> View attachment 4086503
> View attachment 4086504


This is gorgeous! Perhaps you can ask them if they can send you a zipper pull? The worst they can say is no...?


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

bernz84 said:


> This is gorgeous! Perhaps you can ask them if they can send you a zipper pull? The worst they can say is no...?


Thanks!! Yes I emailed them. I figured that even if they dont do anything they should know.
It's not the end of the world for me, more an irritating than anything. I'm looking at their other bags now, this one is so nice I want another one


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

luminosity said:


> GORGEOUS!!!! It's way prettier than in website and Instagram!!!


Thanks, isnt it!! I had a good feeling about it and out of all the bags mentioned on this post it was the one I was most drawn too. Glad I went with my instinct, I love it! Cant wait to carry it around!!


----------



## nclfarr

Has anyone ever heard of flotoimports? The Ragazza bag looks beautiful but it wouldn't fit my laptop. Do you guys think I should just get a cheap leather tote bag for work and one of these beautiful creations instead?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

http://annakruz.com/shop/all/leathe...a_color=black&attribute_pa_product-size=large


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

nclfarr said:


> Has anyone ever heard of flotoimports? The Ragazza bag looks beautiful but it wouldn't fit my laptop. Do you guys think I should just get a cheap leather tote bag for work and one of these beautiful creations instead?


Yes! Get the bag you love!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

So today my husband saw me walking out the door to go and ride my horse and I was carrying my Leo et Violette handbag. He said 'why are you taking one of the nice handbags I bought for you to the horse barn'. He buys me the odd high end designer bag for presents and he thought it was one of them ha ha .
I said no it was one I bought myself and it was not terribly expensive and he said it looks too nice for the barn and why dont I take one of my other bags!
This is amazing because he NEVER notices my bags! I change them all the time and he never says anything.
So I've decided it is too nice to be carted around to every dirty dusty place and I'm going to save it for my going out with the girls day bag instead


----------



## obscurity7

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Well it arrived! I went for the Leo et Violette Grand Sac Petit in Bordeaux.
> The reasons I chose this bag were 1. It is a design I have never seen before 2. It is the right size for me. 3. I liked it. 4. Something about me wanted to pick the smallest company. I knew they would have a low mark up because of their size (they do not have the brand name yet to mark everything up to the hilt) and also because I spend the profits of my own little business on my handbag addiction and I wanted to contribute to another small business.
> Shipping from France was so quick, 4 days. Amazing.
> Anyway I am *thrilled* with the bag. The first thing I noticed when I opened up the box was the smell of the leather. It smelt like bridle leather.
> The quality, thickness of the leather, stitching, the way the corners are finished and hardwear is comparable with my high end bags. I have a $2000 Chloe satchel and this is just as nice. I have a $1100 gucci boston bag (which tbh the quality of has never terribly impressed me for the price) and this is nicer. It's not as nice as my Chanel (shame lol but as its 15x cheaper I'll let it go ). It is legions above Michael Kors and I like MK bags I think they are fun but the quality of this far surpasses MK.
> The only thing that is a disappointment is the end of the zip is not there on the inner compartment so my bag is not perfect . At first I thought it was a design feature as this bag has a lot of design features but I think not. I think it's just missing. I'm not going to return it because I'm the other side of the world and I do really love the bag and I do think it's amazing value for the price. It is a bit of a pain because it's such high quality the leather is thick and the zip is solid that its makes it hard to open but it's only an inner pocket and I can still open and shut it and it will probably get easier with time. I have a Fendi where the magnetic clasp broke a month or two after I bought it. These things happen and it's not broken, they just forgot to put the end on.
> Oh also it is a shoulder bag, I am a fairly petite person and the shoulder strap is fine on me but it could be too short for personal with large shoulders. It doesn't have feet at the bottom but I like that. I think feet would ruin its streamlined aesthetic and it's a shoulder bag not a carry bag plus my chanel doesnt have feet so that means this one doesnt. Red feet either .
> Anyway pics!!!
> View attachment 4086492


This brand has been at the top of my list ever since I heard about it.  Glad to know we now have two tPFers who love their L&V bags.  Makes me that much more keen to get one as soon as funds replenish from my most recent purchase.


----------



## luminosity

For those who love vintage style bags
https://bearabeara.co.uk/product-category/all-products/

I do not know about the quality though.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

luminosity said:


> For those who love vintage style bags
> https://bearabeara.co.uk/product-category/all-products/
> 
> I do not know about the quality though.


Wow, love these!


----------



## bernz84

I debated on mentioning Leatherology because I don't consider them very exclusive or as luxurious as some of the brands mentioned here, but I know there are a couple tpfers who like this company, including myself. 

I've bought a few of their products as gifts for a few years and I (as well as my recipients) haven't been disappointed with the quality of their leather. I've only recently started to buy a couple things for myself, including a passport cover and a card case. I used to have a Faure Le Page passport holder in coated canvas and honestly, I like this Leatherology one way more (plus it was so much cheaper!). As for the card case, I didn't want to spend $500 for a Chanel one so I bought the Leatherology equivalent for only $25 .

Granted, I know they aren't bags, but I am already covered in that area . Here's a pic along with my DelGiudice bracelet (which I've been wearing non-stop since I got it!):




Leatherology does make some bags, although they're a little more utilitarian as opposed to stylish. Recently they have produced bags that you can personalize such as this camera crossbody:






https://www.leatherology.com/meadow-double-zip-camera-bag-beige-leather-ginger/

Other bags: https://www.leatherology.com/womens-leather-handbags/#page=1


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bernz84 said:


> I debated on mentioning Leatherology because I don't consider them very exclusive or as luxurious as some of the brands mentioned here, but I know there are a couple tpfers who like this company, including myself.
> 
> I've bought a few of their products as gifts for a few years and I (as well as my recipients) haven't been disappointed with the quality of their leather. I've only recently started to buy a couple things for myself, including a passport cover and a card case. I used to have a Faure Le Page passport holder in coated canvas and honestly, I like this Leatherology one way more (plus it was so much cheaper!). As for the card case, I didn't want to spend $500 for a Chanel one so I bought the Leatherology equivalent for only $25 .
> 
> Granted, I know they aren't bags, but I am already covered in that area . Here's a pic along with my DelGiudice bracelet (which I've been wearing non-stop since I got it!):
> 
> View attachment 4090137
> 
> 
> Leatherology does make some bags, although they're a little more utilitarian as opposed to stylish. Recently they have produced bags that you can personalize such as this camera crossbody:
> 
> View attachment 4090126
> 
> View attachment 4090131
> 
> 
> https://www.leatherology.com/meadow-double-zip-camera-bag-beige-leather-ginger/
> 
> Other bags: https://www.leatherology.com/womens-leather-handbags/#page=1
> View attachment 4090133
> 
> 
> View attachment 4090135
> 
> View attachment 4090136


Love your leatherology SLGs and the color of your wrap bracelet!!!


----------



## bernz84

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Love your leatherology SLGs and the color of your wrap bracelet!!!


Hehe, thanks!  As much as I love premier brands, I'm over spending so much money on them. While I don't have anything on my wishlist at the moment, my next bag is definitely going to be from one of these companies here in this thread!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

bernz84 said:


> I debated on mentioning Leatherology because I don't consider them very exclusive or as luxurious as some of the brands mentioned here, but I know there are a couple tpfers who like this company, including myself.
> 
> I've bought a few of their products as gifts for a few years and I (as well as my recipients) haven't been disappointed with the quality of their leather. I've only recently started to buy a couple things for myself, including a passport cover and a card case. I used to have a Faure Le Page passport holder in coated canvas and honestly, I like this Leatherology one way more (plus it was so much cheaper!). As for the card case, I didn't want to spend $500 for a Chanel one so I bought the Leatherology equivalent for only $25 .
> 
> Granted, I know they aren't bags, but I am already covered in that area . Here's a pic along with my DelGiudice bracelet (which I've been wearing non-stop since I got it!):
> 
> View attachment 4090137
> 
> 
> Leatherology does make some bags, although they're a little more utilitarian as opposed to stylish. Recently they have produced bags that you can personalize such as this camera crossbody:
> 
> View attachment 4090126
> 
> View attachment 4090131
> 
> 
> https://www.leatherology.com/meadow-double-zip-camera-bag-beige-leather-ginger/
> 
> Other bags: https://www.leatherology.com/womens-leather-handbags/#page=1
> View attachment 4090133
> 
> 
> View attachment 4090135
> 
> View attachment 4090136


I bought a couple of leatherology tassels, and thought the quality was good. They didn’t match my purse, so I sent them back. I would definitely buy from them again though.


----------



## papertiger

Passerine123 said:


> There are a few German brands that fit this brief, especially Abro, Windsor and Voi. Working backwards, Voi has some cool shapes and colors. Their pebbled leather bags are best, I'm not so crazy about the smooth. Within the pebbled bags, look at some of the less traditionally shaped models: Claire and Carpi, for example. Under 200 euros. https://www.voi-design.de/taschen/?p=1
> Windsor's a mid-level choice (priced between $300 and $650), they last a long time, tend to have useful features like generously sized zipped pockets, good quality. I have one of their suede bags and it's very durable and comfortable to wear. https://windsor.de/ch/de/damenmode/...MI5caQpOim2wIVgrfACh3BJguREAAYASAAEgKzFPD_BwE
> Abro is *very popular here* as a bag to carry to work. Lots of women in their 30s and 40s carry them if they decide not to go with premium designers. Most buyers here opt for their woven leather or suede bags. Same price level as Windsor -- but they put things on sale pretty quickly. https://www.fashionette.ch/Abro?p=2



Really like the look of Windsor thank you


----------



## papertiger

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I've been following Make It British, and found two interesting brands, Eyato and Isabella Queens. Prices aren't cheap (~£600 to £1500) but they aren't as high as mainstream brands can be. Both bag brands are made in London, and Isabella Queens has UK leathers. Eyato also offers bespoke services (as well as bespoke shoes and outerwear). Eyato has unique design style, and Isabella Queen more classic.
> 
> http://www.eyato.com/bags/4593957926
> 
> https://www.isabellaqueen.co.uk/shop/
> 
> (A non-bag recommend from Make It British: Elizabeth Martin Tweed has some pretty clothes at great prices!)



Gosh they're different, I must take a closer look, TY


----------



## papertiger

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> View attachment 4086503
> View attachment 4086504



 Looks beautiful


----------



## papertiger

peachylv said:


> View attachment 4086569
> View attachment 4086570
> View attachment 4086571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Polene Numero Un in rose came in today!  I love it!  I’m impressed with the quality. It has 5 feet!  I gave a bit more of a review and shared more pictures on the Polene thread.



Thank you for post ing here too, very interesting (having a thing about beige/nude bags atm).


----------



## papertiger

luminosity said:


> For those who love vintage style bags
> https://bearabeara.co.uk/product-category/all-products/
> 
> I do not know about the quality though.



They are made in Bolivia. I must check them out, the prices are amazing


----------



## peachylv

papertiger said:


> Thank you for post ing here too, very interesting (having a thing about beige/nude bags atm).


You’re welcome! I found out about Polene on this thread, so I thought I should.  I love this thread.  Thank you Papertiger!


----------



## papertiger

peachylv said:


> You’re welcome! I found out about Polene on this thread, so I thought I should.  I love this thread.  Thank you Papertiger!



Fantastic! 

I am so hopeful after seeing all the bags in this thread, the mainstream certainly has some healthy competition


----------



## luminosity

and this one is batik in a bag. pretty!
https://www.instagram.com/kalyanaindonesia/
https://www.instagram.com/kalyana_catalog/


----------



## faintlymacabre

Passerine123 said:


> There are a few German brands that fit this brief, especially Abro, Windsor and Voi. Working backwards, Voi has some cool shapes and colors. Their pebbled leather bags are best, I'm not so crazy about the smooth. Within the pebbled bags, look at some of the less traditionally shaped models: Claire and Carpi, for example. Under 200 euros. https://www.voi-design.de/taschen/?p=1
> Windsor's a mid-level choice (priced between $300 and $650), they last a long time, tend to have useful features like generously sized zipped pockets, good quality. I have one of their suede bags and it's very durable and comfortable to wear. https://windsor.de/ch/de/damenmode/...MI5caQpOim2wIVgrfACh3BJguREAAYASAAEgKzFPD_BwE
> Abro is *very popular here* as a bag to carry to work. Lots of women in their 30s and 40s carry them if they decide not to go with premium designers. Most buyers here opt for their woven leather or suede bags. Same price level as Windsor -- but they put things on sale pretty quickly. https://www.fashionette.ch/Abro?p=2




This Windsor is calling my name.  Beautiful!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

So my bag from Latvia came in case you missed my unboxing thread, from Anna Kruz.
http://annakruz.com/shop/all/leather-bag-camellia-midi/

Amazing quality!!!



That's Anna.



Here it is in my house!

For under $500, it sure doesn't look it.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Angti & Yang claim to be all about quality at affordable prices http://www.angtiyang.com/shop


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Anyone ever own a Stuart Weitzman bag? I know they're mostly known for their shoes, but even their exotic bags are less than $1000. A few of them are even 50% off right now! I've been eyeing the Zoe for a while now but I actually really love this fun shoebox design, especially as an SLG.


----------



## Passerine123

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Anyone ever own a Stuart Weitzman bag? I know they're mostly known for their shoes, but even their exotic bags are less than $1000. A few of them are even 50% off right now! I've been eyeing the Zoe for a while now but I actually really love this fun shoebox design, especially as an SLG.


I like the python one (not sure if it's real or faux), has a lot of good features. Does the lid come completely off the tiny shoebox in the SLG example? If yes, I'd be afraid of losing it or it coming off accidentally and then losing whatever I'd put inside it...
I do like their shoes. I had two pair of mules (slides) in faux python with jeweled accents -- one pair black, one pair cream. I bought them on Bond Street in London. They lasted for years and were so comfortable. I was sorry when I finally wore them out. I wish they'd make them again.


----------



## papertiger

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Anyone ever own a Stuart Weitzman bag? I know they're mostly known for their shoes, but even their exotic bags are less than $1000. A few of them are even 50% off right now! I've been eyeing the Zoe for a while now but I actually really love this fun shoebox design, especially as an SLG.



I've only owned (a single pair of) shoes so far but I will take a look. I should think they should be well made because news would travel very fast if they weren't


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Passerine123 said:


> I like the python one (not sure if it's real or faux), has a lot of good features. Does the lid come completely off the tiny shoebox in the SLG example? If yes, I'd be afraid of losing it or it coming off accidentally and then losing whatever I'd put inside it...
> I do like their shoes. I had two pair of mules (slides) in faux python with jeweled accents -- one pair black, one pair cream. I bought them on Bond Street in London. They lasted for years and were so comfortable. I was sorry when I finally wore them out. I wish they'd make them again.


Great question about the opening! I had to double check on the website, and it's a hinged opening with a magnet closure. Seems lik  it would be a bit tight to get in and out of, but might be good for coins! This is their clutch in genuine python (the one in my original post is just embossed, but it's one of the ones on sale now $350):


----------



## littleblackbag

faintlymacabre said:


> This Windsor is calling my name.  Beautiful!


I. Love. This.


----------



## celinestorm

New lurker popping in!!  This thread has been amazing, I have recently bitten the bullet on a Leo & Violette Elegant in burgundy, and a Polene Numero Trois Mini in dark green thanks to the recommendations here! 

https://www.leoetviolette.com/products/elegant?lang=en
https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/numero-trois-mini-trio-vert

Neither of these have been reviewed here or on the Polene thread so just wanted to stick my head in and say both are beautiful and amazing quality.  Happy to post pics later if anyone is interested.

The leather quality on both bags is stunning, smells great.  No complains about the hardware either, although the long strap on the L&V is a little fiddly to attach (it goes straight onto the hardware for the top handles, i.e. no separate/dedicated hardware).  

The L&V Elevant is very smooth and probably somewhat prone to scratches like smooth leathers are, but I see no flaws at all.  Of course it calls to mind the Celine clasp bag which I love.  The L&V in comparison is less hefty but personally I think the size actually suits the silhouette better and can be worn in multiple ways (the Celine only has top handles).  It is quite narrow and doesn't have a dividing section in the middle like the Celine but again I think this streamlines it.  I love that it has a long strap option as it looks beautiful worn over the shoulder as well as on the elbow.  I am about 5' and it doesn't overwhelm me, but would look equally stunning and more dainty on a taller person.

The Polene reminds me of another dream bag the L&V SC, which is out of reach for me.  The design is more structured but extremely well made and I think suits it very well, and also differentiates it a bit from the SC so it feels less like you're trying to carry a wannabe bag.  If you are looking for an SC lookalike because you love the worn-in/floppiness of the SC, this one is probably not for you.  
The leather is a combination of smooth leather which feels "chewier" /more hardy than the L&V leather, some of the slip pockets are lightly pebbled, and some of the panels are suede.  As with the L&V, all beautiful and no flaws I could find.
The Polene has a lot of slip pockets on the outsides which are handy for flat items but sit too flush to put anything bigger in - I'd worry about the pockets bending out of shape.  
I especially love the handle columns running down the sides of the bag, these look and feel VERY well made/moulded.  The bag is extremely roomy as well.  I love the shade and again the multiple carrying options - I think it has a real ability to look very "cool / It girl" slung over the shoulder, yet on the elbow it still doesn't look to twee due to the more "masculine" colour (super girly bags are not my thing and I don't often do wrist/elbow carry for this reason).  It's a little bigger than I expected but still just right on my size, and would look great on a taller person.  It also has feet which is a nice touch, I have to say the hardware feels really luxe.

In terms of the buying experience, I loved the customer service with L&V as they were extremely responsive.  I am based in Asia and asked whether they had any shipping promos as the shipping cost was maybe the one thing giving me pause, and they gave me a code for my first item.  In comparison Polene charged 100EUR shipping which of course they have the right to do, but for a very similar price point bag as L&V, similar business model and shipping from the same place, they lost a point for not being flexible.  I bought the bag anyway and thought it was still worth it, but is much better value if your shipping cost isn't as high as mine.  Polene said it was because they cover import tax, but L&V did as well and shipped for free.    
L&V was mid-production on the Elegant when I ordered I think, so this took a couple of weeks (but only a few days to actually deliver once shipped out).  Polene delivered in less than 3 working days which was very impressive - I got my 100 euro worth of shipping! 

Let me know if anyone has any specific questions about either as I'm happy to answer, since I know there's not a lot out there on these specific models!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Photos! Especially the Polene!


----------



## tuowei

christinemliu said:


> Thanks everyone for your posts and this is a great thread.
> Adding Rough and Tumble Bags, handmade in Maine in the U. S.
> https://roughandtumbledesign.com



Thank you for this thread and this post in particular. This terribly tempting thread consumed my weekend and resulted in 3 purchases from Rough and Tumble. I couldn't resist the gorgeously coloured leathers. Thus I am so excited and also a bit guilty … but mostly cannot wait until I receive my purchases


----------



## celinestorm

Pics time!! Apologies in advance if these pics or the formatting of this post is terrible, it's my first picture post!

First up the Polene:

The beautiful pearlescent box: 


Really substantial dust bag:


The bag:


Close up shot of D-ring and zipper:


Those stunning structured handle straps:


Feet on the bottom:


Trying to show the capacity.  Sorry I am a terrible photographer! XD Was looking around for things to show scale and you'll be pleased to know a whole wine bottle fits very easily inside with about 2/3 of the space still left on top



Inner zip pocket:



Inner slip pocket:


----------



## celinestorm

And now the Leo & Violette:

Also a nice dust bag although the Poleen one is a bit thicker:



The bag!:




Shot of the hardware and handles from the top.  There is a frame clasp under the suede tab:



Detail shot of the handle.  Look at that shaping and stitching! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Close up of the clasp and opening: 



Ugh another horrible flash shot of the interior.  I am so bad at this.  ANyway you can see one slip pocket which closes with a snap button.  Those marks on the lining aren't visible to the eye, might be a weird flash thing:



View of the bottom which stands on its own, on the edges:


----------



## tuowei

I also would like to recommend Simon Miller, which I believe is an American brand whose leather goods are made in Italy. I bought the Bonsai 20 in pony leather and it feels so buttery soft and smooth. Although I use my black bags most often, I love colour. This one is super-saturated and vibrant and the stitching and edgework is perfect. Can't wait to use it.
(please excuse my pyjama sleeve)​


----------



## tuowei

celinestorm said:


> And now the Leo & Violette:
> 
> Also a nice dust bag although the Poleen one is a bit thicker:
> View attachment 4096246
> 
> 
> The bag!:
> 
> View attachment 4096247
> 
> 
> Shot of the hardware and handles from the top.  There is a frame clasp under the suede tab:
> View attachment 4096248
> 
> 
> Detail shot of the handle.  Look at that shaping and stitching!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4096249
> 
> 
> Close up of the clasp and opening:
> View attachment 4096250
> 
> 
> Ugh another horrible flash shot of the interior.  I am so bad at this.  ANyway you can see one slip pocket which closes with a snap button.  Those marks on the lining aren't visible to the eye, might be a weird flash thing:
> View attachment 4096251
> 
> 
> View of the bottom which stands on its own, on the edges:
> 
> View attachment 4096252


Lovely colours and great review. Smart to asking about shipping. 
*sigh* The Leo & Violette one is so elegant - I only wish I had the personal style/wardrobe to wear it


----------



## celinestorm

tuowei said:


> I also would like to recommend Simon Miller, which I believe is an American brand whose leather goods are made in Italy. I bought the Bonsai 20 in pony leather and it feels so buttery soft and smooth. Although I use my black bags most often, I love colour. This one is super-saturated and vibrant and the stitching and edgework is perfect. Can't wait to use it.
> (please excuse my pyjama sleeve)​
> View attachment 4096265
> View attachment 4096266
> View attachment 4096267
> View attachment 4096268


i. LOVE. that. yellow.  And the tortoiseshell!  And the name printed on the inside bottom .. and your pyjama sleeve 

It's a really good thing they don't ship outside the US or I would be already breaking a newly instated ban....


----------



## Cookiefiend

celinestorm said:


> Pics time!! Apologies in advance if these pics or the formatting of this post is terrible, it's my first picture post!
> 
> First up the Polene:
> 
> The beautiful pearlescent box:
> View attachment 4096235
> 
> Really substantial dust bag:
> View attachment 4096236
> 
> The bag:
> View attachment 4096237
> 
> Close up shot of D-ring and zipper:
> View attachment 4096238
> 
> Those stunning structured handle straps:
> View attachment 4096240
> 
> Feet on the bottom:
> View attachment 4096241
> 
> Trying to show the capacity.  Sorry I am a terrible photographer! XD Was looking around for things to show scale and you'll be pleased to know a whole wine bottle fits very easily inside with about 2/3 of the space still left on top
> View attachment 4096242
> 
> 
> Inner zip pocket:
> View attachment 4096245
> 
> 
> Inner slip pocket:
> View attachment 4096244


This is gorgeous - I love the green!
And a whole bottle of wine fits? hrmmm… 



celinestorm said:


> And now the Leo & Violette:
> 
> Also a nice dust bag although the Poleen one is a bit thicker:
> View attachment 4096246
> 
> 
> The bag!:
> 
> View attachment 4096247
> 
> 
> Shot of the hardware and handles from the top.  There is a frame clasp under the suede tab:
> View attachment 4096248
> 
> 
> Detail shot of the handle.  Look at that shaping and stitching!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4096249
> 
> 
> Close up of the clasp and opening:
> View attachment 4096250
> 
> 
> Ugh another horrible flash shot of the interior.  I am so bad at this.  ANyway you can see one slip pocket which closes with a snap button.  Those marks on the lining aren't visible to the eye, might be a weird flash thing:
> View attachment 4096251
> 
> 
> View of the bottom which stands on its own, on the edges:
> 
> View attachment 4096252


Very pretty too! This seems very much like a 'Lady's' bag (like my Miss Alligator), it's darling!



tuowei said:


> I also would like to recommend Simon Miller, which I believe is an American brand whose leather goods are made in Italy. I bought the Bonsai 20 in pony leather and it feels so buttery soft and smooth. Although I use my black bags most often, I love colour. This one is super-saturated and vibrant and the stitching and edgework is perfect. Can't wait to use it.
> (please excuse my pyjama sleeve)​
> View attachment 4096265
> View attachment 4096266
> View attachment 4096267
> View attachment 4096268


The leather looks amazing and what a pretty yellow! 

Thank you both for sharing!


----------



## chlbag2012

celinestorm said:


> And now the Leo & Violette:
> 
> Also a nice dust bag although the Poleen one is a bit thicker:
> View attachment 4096246
> 
> 
> The bag!:
> 
> View attachment 4096247
> 
> 
> Shot of the hardware and handles from the top.  There is a frame clasp under the suede tab:
> View attachment 4096248
> 
> 
> Detail shot of the handle.  Look at that shaping and stitching!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4096249
> 
> 
> Close up of the clasp and opening:
> View attachment 4096250
> 
> 
> Ugh another horrible flash shot of the interior.  I am so bad at this.  ANyway you can see one slip pocket which closes with a snap button.  Those marks on the lining aren't visible to the eye, might be a weird flash thing:
> View attachment 4096251
> 
> 
> View of the bottom which stands on its own, on the edges:
> 
> View attachment 4096252



Very lovely bag. I also have been eyeing this exact L&V bag.  Love the color. Would you mind showing some mod shots and close up leather pix?  Was it easy to order? Do you just email them with your order? TIA


----------



## celinestorm

chlbag2012 said:


> Very lovely bag. I also have been eyeing this exact L&V bag.  Love the color. Would you mind showing some mod shots and close up leather pix?  Was it easy to order? Do you just email them with your order? TIA


Sure I'll try to remember mod shots later (already in my PJs ).  Just order directly on their website - you can view it in English and it's a normal e-commerce platform.


----------



## christinemliu

tuowei said:


> Thank you for this thread and this post in particular. This terribly tempting thread consumed my weekend and resulted in 3 purchases from Rough and Tumble. I couldn't resist the gorgeously coloured leathers. Thus I am so excited and also a bit guilty … but mostly cannot wait until I receive my purchases


Sorry to enable [emoji2] Show us what you got when you receive them! I think you'll love the quality.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

celinestorm said:


> New lurker popping in!!  This thread has been amazing, I have recently bitten the bullet on a Leo & Violette Elegant in burgundy, and a Polene Numero Trois Mini in dark green thanks to the recommendations here!
> 
> https://www.leoetviolette.com/products/elegant?lang=en
> https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/numero-trois-mini-trio-vert
> 
> Neither of these have been reviewed here or on the Polene thread so just wanted to stick my head in and say both are beautiful and amazing quality.  Happy to post pics later if anyone is interested.
> 
> The leather quality on both bags is stunning, smells great.  No complains about the hardware either, although the long strap on the L&V is a little fiddly to attach (it goes straight onto the hardware for the top handles, i.e. no separate/dedicated hardware).
> 
> The L&V Elevant is very smooth and probably somewhat prone to scratches like smooth leathers are, but I see no flaws at all.  Of course it calls to mind the Celine clasp bag which I love.  The L&V in comparison is less hefty but personally I think the size actually suits the silhouette better and can be worn in multiple ways (the Celine only has top handles).  It is quite narrow and doesn't have a dividing section in the middle like the Celine but again I think this streamlines it.  I love that it has a long strap option as it looks beautiful worn over the shoulder as well as on the elbow.  I am about 5' and it doesn't overwhelm me, but would look equally stunning and more dainty on a taller person.
> 
> The Polene reminds me of another dream bag the L&V SC, which is out of reach for me.  The design is more structured but extremely well made and I think suits it very well, and also differentiates it a bit from the SC so it feels less like you're trying to carry a wannabe bag.  If you are looking for an SC lookalike because you love the worn-in/floppiness of the SC, this one is probably not for you.
> The leather is a combination of smooth leather which feels "chewier" /more hardy than the L&V leather, some of the slip pockets are lightly pebbled, and some of the panels are suede.  As with the L&V, all beautiful and no flaws I could find.
> The Polene has a lot of slip pockets on the outsides which are handy for flat items but sit too flush to put anything bigger in - I'd worry about the pockets bending out of shape.
> I especially love the handle columns running down the sides of the bag, these look and feel VERY well made/moulded.  The bag is extremely roomy as well.  I love the shade and again the multiple carrying options - I think it has a real ability to look very "cool / It girl" slung over the shoulder, yet on the elbow it still doesn't look to twee due to the more "masculine" colour (super girly bags are not my thing and I don't often do wrist/elbow carry for this reason).  It's a little bigger than I expected but still just right on my size, and would look great on a taller person.  It also has feet which is a nice touch, I have to say the hardware feels really luxe.
> 
> In terms of the buying experience, I loved the customer service with L&V as they were extremely responsive.  I am based in Asia and asked whether they had any shipping promos as the shipping cost was maybe the one thing giving me pause, and they gave me a code for my first item.  In comparison Polene charged 100EUR shipping which of course they have the right to do, but for a very similar price point bag as L&V, similar business model and shipping from the same place, they lost a point for not being flexible.  I bought the bag anyway and thought it was still worth it, but is much better value if your shipping cost isn't as high as mine.  Polene said it was because they cover import tax, but L&V did as well and shipped for free.
> L&V was mid-production on the Elegant when I ordered I think, so this took a couple of weeks (but only a few days to actually deliver once shipped out).  Polene delivered in less than 3 working days which was very impressive - I got my 100 euro worth of shipping!
> 
> Let me know if anyone has any specific questions about either as I'm happy to answer, since I know there's not a lot out there on these specific models!!


 I am so glad you love your bags! A Polene is on my must have list and I would definitely buy from L&V again too. Thanks for the feedback!!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

tuowei said:


> I also would like to recommend Simon Miller, which I believe is an American brand whose leather goods are made in Italy. I bought the Bonsai 20 in pony leather and it feels so buttery soft and smooth. Although I use my black bags most often, I love colour. This one is super-saturated and vibrant and the stitching and edgework is perfect. Can't wait to use it.
> (please excuse my pyjama sleeve)​
> View attachment 4096265
> View attachment 4096266
> View attachment 4096267
> View attachment 4096268


This is a beautiful bag, I will check out their website. Thanks for the review!


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Just bought this beauty on sale for half off from Creatures of Comfort. $190. Made in Italy. Super cute and functional for my needs. They have it in a few colors (I was debating buying it in beige/orange).

https://creaturesofcomfort.us/products/apple-bag-small-baby-calf-1


----------



## littleblackbag

I'm so bad and so going to ban island. Its only June and I've already bought 4 bags this year. Just purchased the 4th yesterday, waiting for delivery some time in the coming week. 
I have been eyeing this little beauty for a while now, so when it pops up in a sale at 50% off, well it would be rude not too...
The brand is Muun, and they are made in France. they do straw bags as well. 
https://www.net-a-porter.com/gb/en/...-micro-leather-and-striped-cotton-canvas-tote
I'll post pics when it arrives...


----------



## EGBDF

littleblackbag said:


> I'm so bad and so going to ban island. Its only June and I've already bought 4 bags this year. Just purchased the 4th yesterday, waiting for delivery some time in the coming week.
> I have been eyeing this little beauty for a while now, so when it pops up in a sale at 50% off, well it would be rude not too...
> The brand is Muun, and they are made in France. they do straw bags as well.
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/gb/en/...-micro-leather-and-striped-cotton-canvas-tote
> I'll post pics when it arrives...


That's so cute and has it's own flair!!


----------



## littleblackbag

EGBDF said:


> That's so cute and has it's own flair!!


Thank you. I do love small bags :0)


----------



## papertiger

littleblackbag said:


> I'm so bad and so going to ban island. Its only June and I've already bought 4 bags this year. Just purchased the 4th yesterday, waiting for delivery some time in the coming week.
> I have been eyeing this little beauty for a while now, so when it pops up in a sale at 50% off, well it would be rude not too...
> The brand is Muun, and they are made in France. they do straw bags as well.
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/gb/en/...-micro-leather-and-striped-cotton-canvas-tote
> I'll post pics when it arrives...



Cute! And great price too, can't wait for your review


----------



## hellooholly

I saw these guys on The Fashion Fund and now I'm obsessed. Beautifully grained thick American bison sourced from local reservations and made locally by this duo. I can't wait to get mine


----------



## hellooholly

Parabellum (California)
 https://parabellum.la/


----------



## pdxhb

hellooholly said:


> Parabellum (California)
> https://parabellum.la/
> View attachment 4102546
> View attachment 4102547
> View attachment 4102548


I managed to score a Parabellum Medicine Woman bag in a store closing sale - it's one of the most beautifully made bags I have ever seen!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

pdxhb said:


> I managed to score a Parabellum Medicine Woman bag in a store closing sale - it's one of the most beautifully made bags I have ever seen!


Wow, that bag immediately caught my eye on their website! The details look amazing and beautiful. Could you share pictures please when you have a moment?


----------



## pdxhb

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Wow, that bag immediately caught my eye on their website! The details look amazing and beautiful. Could you share pictures please when you have a moment?


I will, yes. In fact this is encouraging me to break her out of storage for the week. It is an older hardware style that they are not making anymore and it was missing the long strap. Give me another hour and I'll get some images up to share.


----------



## pdxhb

@bellebellebelle19
First the caveats as you see the faded color: I got this bag for a song ($100) because of this color damage and the missing cross-body strap.

The store owner told me it had been in a store display off and on for a couple years. The sun through the west-facing window is what caused the color fading. That said, the leather is still lovely and the construction absolutely beautiful. I went ahead and purchased since there is little to no chance I will be overly precious about using it.

I have been looking at their bags ever since - part of me wonders whether a lighter color might show off the lines of their styles/construction a little more.

OK, here you go - more photos than you could ever want!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

pdxhb said:


> @bellebellebelle19
> First the caveats as you see the faded color: I got this bag for a song ($100) because of this color damage and the missing cross-body strap.
> 
> The store owner told me it had been in a store display off and on for a couple years. The sun through the west-facing window is what caused the color fading. That said, the leather is still lovely and the construction absolutely beautiful. I went ahead and purchased since there is little to no chance I will be overly precious about using it.
> 
> I have been looking at their bags ever since - part of me wonders whether a lighter color might show off the lines of their styles/construction a little more.
> 
> OK, here you go - more photos than you could ever want!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4103075
> View attachment 4103076
> View attachment 4103077
> View attachment 4103079
> View attachment 4103080
> View attachment 4103081
> View attachment 4103082
> View attachment 4103083
> View attachment 4103084


Thanks so much pdxhb!! Even with the fading you can still see the bags quality  . Love the strap you added on.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I would love you guys to post photos of the bags mentioned in this thread, that you own, when you carry them, in this thread!!  What (under $500) handbag are you carrying today?!https://forum.purseblog.com/index.p...-handbag-are-you-carrying-today%3F%21.989857/

And in the regular ‘what bag are you carrying today’ thread too of course!


----------



## mleleigh

Anyone have any experience with Ecco handbags? They’re predominantly known for their shoes. This one in particular is calling my name - the leather looks scrumptious and I appreciate the Scandinavian minimalism.


----------



## SEWDimples

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Anyone ever own a Stuart Weitzman bag? I know they're mostly known for their shoes, but even their exotic bags are less than $1000. A few of them are even 50% off right now! I've been eyeing the Zoe for a while now but I actually really love this fun shoebox design, especially as an SLG.


Today, I purchased 2 Stuart Weitzman bags.  There are having a sale 50% off, plus an additional 20% off when you buy 2 or more sale items.

I purchased the Black Lola and the Blue Lexie. Posting a stock picture of the Lexie because I'm wanting for my bag to be delivered. The leather feels amazing and the Lola lining is leather and the Lexie lining is suede.


----------



## MamaSleepy

SEWDimples said:


> Today, I purchased 2 Stuart Weitzman bags.  There are having a sale 50% off, plus an additional 20% off when you buy 2 or more sale items.
> 
> I purchased the Black Lola and the Blue Lexie. Posting a stock picture of the Lexie because I'm wanting for my bag to be delivered. The leather feels amazing and the Lola lining is leather and the Lexie lining is suede.
> 
> View attachment 4108447
> 
> View attachment 4108448


I'd be curious to know if they're heavy. 
Great mini haul, congrats!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Wondering if anyone has tried Von Holzhausen bags? They have leather and a new material called "technik" (vegan) leather. I am intrigued- I like the mini duffle but they're all interesting:
https://vonholzhausen.com/collections/technik-leather


----------



## SEWDimples

MamaSleepy said:


> I'd be curious to know if they're heavy.
> Great mini haul, congrats!


They do not feel heavy to me, but I have not used them. Also, the Lola comes in a smaller size called petitlola.


----------



## MamaSleepy

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Wondering if anyone has tried Von Holzhausen bags? They have leather and a new material called "technik" (vegan) leather. I am intrigued- I like the mini duffle but they're all interesting:
> https://vonholzhausen.com/collections/technik-leather


How interesting that the designer came from the auto industry. The shopping bag looks sharp. If you purchase a bag I hope you provide a review for us.


----------



## pdxhb

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Wondering if anyone has tried Von Holzhausen bags? They have leather and a new material called "technik" (vegan) leather. I am intrigued- I like the mini duffle but they're all interesting:
> https://vonholzhausen.com/collections/technik-leather


I have wondered about them, as well! Definitely would like to learn more if anyone here already owns one - the "technik" leather sounds interesting/I want to believe it's lovely.


----------



## Mcandy

I just bought my first roots leather bag. Ive been wanting to buy any of their canadian products but i could never afford it. So when i spotted this small prince leather venetian bag with 30% off i immediately bought it. I seldom see roots bags go on sale! I heard the tannery where they get their leather is the same that does hermes and prada! The prince leather which is exclusive to roots is so soft to touch. I love it. Im a fan of kipling bags! Its best during the rainy season. Whats great with this reasonably priced bags is that it is a care free bags you get quality products for low prices.


----------



## littleblackbag

I ordered this little cutie from NAP in their summer sale for 50% off. I had been looking at it for a while so when it came on sale it seemed the right thing to do. Its by a brand called Muun who seem to predominantly make handwoven straw bags which have a cotton inner bag. I'm not too keen on straw bags, but they also make a few leather styles. These bags are mostly made in France and are handcrafted, what ever that means!
I was a little anxious to see what the quality was going to be like, but have to report, it is VERY good. I'm very very happy with this little black bag, I really am. The leather feels lovely and is I would say a thicker lusher version of a Mansur Gavriel leather. It feels heavenly to hold in the hand. I'm all about how a bag feels when hand held. And whilst it is small, it holds just what I need. I got my sunglasses in their case, a small purse, phone, lipstick and keys.
The cotton liner is made of a lovely quality cotton and is useful for securing the contents. I am beyond happy with this and would recommend. There will now be some pics. The last one is a size comparison with my Speedy 25. Have to add that the leather smells divine too!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Wondering if anyone has tried Von Holzhausen bags? They have leather and a new material called "technik" (vegan) leather. I am intrigued- I like the mini duffle but they're all interesting:
> https://vonholzhausen.com/collections/technik-leather





MamaSleepy said:


> How interesting that the designer came from the auto industry. The shopping bag looks sharp. If you purchase a bag I hope you provide a review for us.





pdxhb said:


> I have wondered about them, as well! Definitely would like to learn more if anyone here already owns one - the "technik" leather sounds interesting/I want to believe it's lovely.



A couple of TPFers have already boug ht from them! You can check out their thoughts here https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...m-those-who-already-own.958298/#post-31100595


----------



## southernbelle43

I still have my VH handheld bag and love it, but it is the leather one.  My daughter made off with my while shopper, like TotinScience's denim one,  and I have not replaced it, but I  at some point. I love the look, the feel and the ease of maintenance of the Technik leather.  Plus I like the fact that they donate some of their profits for a good cause.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I think Nat et Nin have been mentioned a couple times on the forum. I learned about a lot of great French brands from TPFers! I'm not sure about quality but it seems like older posts are positive, and the prices are about €100-€300. Here are some of my picks:


----------



## minoxa33

D.S. said:


> Someone here mentioned Del Giudice and because they are based in Rome, and that's where I live, I went to check them out the next day and !! I made a special order for Anna 26 with gold hardware in tourmaline colour (it's new for this spring) and it came in under 2 weeks. I absolutely love it, I can not believe it was only 275 euro The quality is on the same level with my high end designer bags! Plus, I emailed with the owner (one of the brothers, as it is a family business) and he was very very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4054384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice.
> P.s. and you can customize your bags the way you want (add pockets, change hardware color, interior lining and etc) ...I mean...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4054372



I love your bag, great choices! How has it held up so far? Could you post some modeling shots, please? I am thinking about an order myself... Are you happy with the leather lining, do you think it is a lot heavier than the fabric one? Would love to hear more, thank you! [emoji295]️


----------



## Narnanz

Hello there...new member...first time caller.
Does anyone know much about or experience with a italian brand called Daniela Moda?
Just found a little bag for the pricely sum of NZ$7 and other than the Website I dont know much about them.
Sorry...tried to search the forum for any mention and could not find so hope I havent placed this on the wrong thread.


----------



## ipsum

mleleigh said:


> Anyone have any experience with Ecco handbags?


I've their Belaga saffiano tote and to be honest I was surprised positively about excellent quality. I used it as a work bag carrying heavy books and laptop daily. It still look like almost brand new after 5 years. I regret not buying another one in black when they were available. They have lauched similar model later but the quality is not there.


----------



## weasleyisourking

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned Oliveve yet! I created an account just to post, to finally contribute to the Purse Forum community! one of my all time favorites has to be the Oliveve Zoe Tote. They are on sale now! they're soft and slouchy but structured at the same time, and the leather is really great quality. They're having their spring sale now, enjoy: https://oliveve.com/


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I was checking out this article on Milan fashion week this past February, and found a couple of brands that stood out to me. I recommend checking that article out - it covers mainstream brands but also a LOT of lesser known ones as well.

First, Orciani. This has been mentioned a couple of times on the forum, but not for the last few years. Seems like the owners are happy though! Personally, I think the quality and designs look beautiful, and I definitely see myself buying one of these one day.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Borbonese has also been mentioned a few times on the forum, but again, not for the last couple of years:


----------



## Shine_bright

tuowei said:


> I also would like to recommend Simon Miller, which I believe is an American brand whose leather goods are made in Italy. I bought the Bonsai 20 in pony leather and it feels so buttery soft and smooth. Although I use my black bags most often, I love colour. This one is super-saturated and vibrant and the stitching and edgework is perfect. Can't wait to use it.
> (please excuse my pyjama sleeve)​
> View attachment 4096265
> View attachment 4096266
> View attachment 4096267
> View attachment 4096268



Such a beautiful bag in a vibrant color!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## minoxa33

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I was checking out this article on Milan fashion week this past February, and found a couple of brands that stood out to me. I recommend checking that article out - it covers mainstream brands but also a LOT of lesser known ones as well.
> 
> First, Orciani. This has been mentioned a couple of times on the forum, but not for the last few years. Seems like the owners are happy though! Personally, I think the quality and designs look beautiful, and I definitely see myself buying one of these one day.


Thank you for posting the link! I looked at Orciani, Zanellato and Serapian and especially liked these:
http://www.orciani.com/en/woman/bags/diamond-python-small-sveva-bag-with-strap/b01999dmd?color=17350
http://www.orciani.com/eshop/produc...html/1/pid/297483/frmCatID/71033/?color=18115
https://serapian.com/products/new-gina-bag-small-size-cachemire-ocean-blue


----------



## MoMaMo

Being on the bike a lot in a country where it rains often, I have a few bags from a German brand, called Picard that suit me very well; I especially like my cute backpacks 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Very sturdy, they’ve had a lot of water coming down on them but nothing seems to faze them [emoji6]


----------



## peachylv

obscurity7 said:


> I am now obsessed with this adorable barrel bag in bright yellow:
> View attachment 4001985


This bag is so cool!  I just checked out their website.


----------



## southernbelle43

peachylv said:


> This bag is so cool!  I just checked out their website.


This is not me, but it is really cute!


----------



## bellarusa

I was told that I should come here and show off my new Orciani bag.  I picked it up via Farfetch while it went on sale.  Through the years I've always purchased high-end bags (Celine, Chanel, LV, Bottega, and Moreau which has excellent handmade quality like Hermes, but not the Hermes price).  I've been given few nice handbags (Coach 1941 and JWHulme), and for some odd reason it never occurred to me to look around for other brands.

When I saw this Orciani bag I thought it looked DELICIOUS.  The picture doesn't quite capture the pink right, but it is a peachy pink called pesca.  It comes with the same color wide strap, but it is too short for crossbody wear.  I was eyeing this color for a while (Prada had/has the same color).

So far this bag brought me many compliments and I found it interesting that a male friend thought I paid close to $1000 for it (he knows about my high-end bag addiction).  He thought the bag is very feminine and "cute" but has a real potential to dress up to be classy.  I'm very happy with the quality - can't find anything wrong with it and the leather is buttery soft.


----------



## minoxa33

bellarusa said:


> View attachment 4129595
> 
> 
> I was told that I should come here and show off my new Orciani bag.  I picked it up via Farfetch while it went on sale.  Through the years I've always purchased high-end bags (Celine, Chanel, LV, Bottega, and Moreau which has excellent handmade quality like Hermes, but not the Hermes price).  I've been given few nice handbags (Coach 1941 and JWHulme), and for some odd reason it never occurred to me to look around for other brands.
> 
> When I saw this Orciani bag I thought it looked DELICIOUS.  The picture doesn't quite capture the pink right, but it is a peachy pink called pesca.  It comes with the same color wide strap, but it is too short for crossbody wear.  I was eyeing this color for a while (Prada had/has the same color).
> 
> So far this bag brought me many compliments and I found it interesting that a male friend thought I paid close to $1000 for it (he knows about my high-end bag addiction).  He thought the bag is very feminine and "cute" but has a real potential to dress up to be classy.  I'm very happy with the quality - can't find anything wrong with it and the leather is buttery soft.



Great review, thank you so much for sharing! [emoji1303] A friend of mine has several (!) Furla Capriccio bags with a similar, yummy leather...


----------



## papertiger

bellarusa said:


> View attachment 4129595
> 
> 
> I was told that I should come here and show off my new Orciani bag.  I picked it up via Farfetch while it went on sale.  Through the years I've always purchased high-end bags (Celine, Chanel, LV, Bottega, and Moreau which has excellent handmade quality like Hermes, but not the Hermes price).  I've been given few nice handbags (Coach 1941 and JWHulme), and for some odd reason it never occurred to me to look around for other brands.
> 
> When I saw this Orciani bag I thought it looked DELICIOUS.  The picture doesn't quite capture the pink right, but it is a peachy pink called pesca.  It comes with the same color wide strap, but it is too short for crossbody wear.  I was eyeing this color for a while (Prada had/has the same color).
> 
> So far this bag brought me many compliments and I found it interesting that a male friend thought I paid close to $1000 for it (he knows about my high-end bag addiction).  He thought the bag is very feminine and "cute" but has a real potential to dress up to be classy.  I'm very happy with the quality - can't find anything wrong with it and the leather is buttery soft.



I really like the ruggedness of the leather's texture and the robust strap in contrast to the almost ballet-pink of the colour. I think it has great potential for styling in lots of ways.

Thank you too for reminding us of *Moreau*, another we must add to the list: https://moreau-paris.com/collection/collection-femme.html  also available through Farfetch (although I only see the one style available)


----------



## bellarusa

I'm sure someone mentioned this already but I got a soft spot for JustCampagne:
https://www.justcampagne.com/en/12-bags


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

bellarusa said:


> I'm sure someone mentioned this already but I got a soft spot for JustCampagne:
> https://www.justcampagne.com/en/12-bags



Show your JC bags!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bellarusa said:


> View attachment 4129595
> 
> 
> I was told that I should come here and show off my new Orciani bag.  I picked it up via Farfetch while it went on sale.  Through the years I've always purchased high-end bags (Celine, Chanel, LV, Bottega, and Moreau which has excellent handmade quality like Hermes, but not the Hermes price).  I've been given few nice handbags (Coach 1941 and JWHulme), and for some odd reason it never occurred to me to look around for other brands.
> 
> When I saw this Orciani bag I thought it looked DELICIOUS.  The picture doesn't quite capture the pink right, but it is a peachy pink called pesca.  It comes with the same color wide strap, but it is too short for crossbody wear.  I was eyeing this color for a while (Prada had/has the same color).
> 
> So far this bag brought me many compliments and I found it interesting that a male friend thought I paid close to $1000 for it (he knows about my high-end bag addiction).  He thought the bag is very feminine and "cute" but has a real potential to dress up to be classy.  I'm very happy with the quality - can't find anything wrong with it and the leather is buttery soft.


Ooh, thank you for sharing!!! I would love to have one of their bags and I didn't realize they were on farfetch!! Some of those bags are on sale for amazing prices!


----------



## minoxa33

Just found out about Maison Héroïne - they are based in Berlin, bags are made in Milan/Venice and they ship worldwide:
https://maisonheroine.com/


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Angela Valentine makes a gorgeous little flap 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Angela Valentine Gavi shoulder bag
http://etsy.me/2nUk3mb


----------



## bellarusa

I just saw this on another thread and OMG I want one:

https://www.profanterbags.com/bags/


----------



## Compass Rose

Tano.  Been around forever and ever, but comes and goes in terms of popularity.  Their prices are totally fair for the bags they make.


----------



## littleblackbag

papertiger said:


> I really like the ruggedness of the leather's texture and the robust strap in contrast to the almost ballet-pink of the colour. I think it has great potential for styling in lots of ways.
> 
> Thank you too for reminding us of *Moreau*, another we must add to the list: https://moreau-paris.com/collection/collection-femme.html  also available through Farfetch (although I only see the one style available)


Do we have an idea of price points for the Moreau bags, I'm rather taken with them?


----------



## papertiger

littleblackbag said:


> Do we have an idea of price points for the Moreau bags, I'm rather taken with them?



I only have a link to the Staud bag ATM https://www.farfetch.com/uk/shopping/women/search/items.aspx?q=Moreau&rnd=1533153686305

Here's an old Purse Blog entry:  https://www.purseblog.com/introducing/introducing-moreau-handbags/ that has them at an altogether higher price point 5 years ago. Perhaps email your nearest point of sale to clarify https://moreau-paris.com/boutique-moreau.html


----------



## papertiger

bellarusa said:


> I just saw this on another thread and OMG I want one:
> 
> https://www.profanterbags.com/bags/



Liking the 'Helen'


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Anyone ever own a Stuart Weitzman bag? I know they're mostly known for their shoes, but even their exotic bags are less than $1000. A few of them are even 50% off right now! I've been eyeing the Zoe for a while now but I actually really love this fun shoebox design, especially as an SLG.


Update: Checked these out today, and the quality didn't seem particularly standout to me. Some of the hardware on the display bags in store were crooked. The quality didn't necessarily seem bad, just good mid-range like 1941 Coach.


----------



## wie

bellarusa said:


> I just saw this on another thread and OMG I want one:
> 
> https://www.profanterbags.com/bags/



Really nice bags here, I want one!


----------



## littleblackbag

Here's a mod pic with my gorgeous little Muun bag. I'm so loving this bag!


----------



## southernbelle43

littleblackbag said:


> Here's a mod pic with my gorgeous little Muun bag. I'm so loving this bag!
> View attachment 4153388


I like your style!!!  You go girl.


----------



## emlyn35

dcooney4 said:


> Portland leather goods
> Fount leather in Cleveland  I have bought bags from both of these companys. They have a more natural vibe but are both very well made. I bought the small tote from Portland leather goods and I showed it to my Mom when it arrived and she immediately said she would like one for Christmas , so I put it aside for her then and bought a small tote from Fount that I adore because I didn't want to wear the exact same bag as my Mom.



How heavy are the Portland leather totes? I love the look but I can’t wear really heavy bags.


----------



## leechiyong

I don't see anyone having added Coccinelle yet.  Seriously obsessed after my first purchase.  They leather is super soft and they're made in Italy for contemporary prices.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Coccinelle is great!!! I really want to try them.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

leechiyong said:


> I don't see anyone having added Coccinelle yet.  Seriously obsessed after my first purchase.  They leather is super soft and they're made in Italy for contemporary prices.


Ahhhh, I really want one of their bags!! Please post your thoughts and pics on the Coccinelle thread when you have a chance so I can oogle over your new bag there!! https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/introducing-coccinelle.958499/page-4#post-32383234


----------



## Sickgrl13

So I ordered some swatches from 1Atelier.     I have been dreaming of a tri color Universal Flap and the swatches are impressive, particularly the nappa and python. I am just hesitant about spending $1200 on a bag from an unknown brand. I know they have have an return policy but still am waffling.  I was okay to take the chance on a Massaccesi bag since they typically fall under $500 and had a robust presence here on TPF but over $1000 is really stopping me.

Apologies for the cat hair!
Top to bottom:
Blue marine nappa
Citrus python
Saffron tumbled
Garnet tumbled
Midnight blue tumbled


----------



## Flowergeek

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Ahhhh, I really want one of their bags!! Please post your thoughts and pics on the Coccinelle thread when you have a chance so I can oogle over your new bag there!! https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/introducing-coccinelle.958499/page-4#post-32383234



Agree please post. I’ve been obsessing over their purses as well. I’m torn between the fantastic summer colors on sale or pulling the trigger on a fall bag.


----------



## morejunkny

littleblackbag said:


> Do we have an idea of price points for the Moreau bags, I'm rather taken with them?



There are some on the Barney's website:

https://www.barneys.com/designer/moreau-paris/women/N-1uz9y2zZ1mipr5a


----------



## littleblackbag

Thanks for that!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

so glad this thread turned me on to Just Campagne


----------



## Narnanz

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4157807
> View attachment 4157808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so glad this thread turned me on to Just Campagne


Love it...also secretly want to know how many bags HopelessBagGirl actually has!


----------



## Narnanz

For us in NZ and Australia....
https://www.statusanxiety.com.au/co...eather-bags&utm_content=buy-less-make-it-last


----------



## Molly0

leechiyong said:


> I don't see anyone having added Coccinelle yet.  Seriously obsessed after my first purchase.  They leather is super soft and they're made in Italy for contemporary prices.


Leechiyong, I have a little yellow Coccinelle pouch and indeed the leather is ultra soft!


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4157807
> View attachment 4157808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so glad this thread turned me on to Just Campagne


Just loving these. Which style is this?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

pdxhb said:


> Just loving these. Which style is this?



Confort 1!


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Confort 1!


Thank you!! Def a solid wishlist style.


----------



## luminosity

found this on instagram

https://rosperleather.com/catalogo-de-productos/

seems like the products are good. it's made in Spain.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Had anyone seen in person or heard reviews about Aevha London? 
https://www.aevhalondon.com


----------



## papertiger

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 4160089
> 
> Leechiyong, I have a little yellow Coccinelle pouch and indeed the leather is ultra soft!



I've also mentioned them, they are fantastic, I could rave all day. My mother has a very similar bag to you in red and another in pink and she loves them (she also wears Chanel)


----------



## papertiger

Satcheldoll said:


> Had anyone seen in person or heard reviews about Aevha London?
> https://www.aevhalondon.com



I've never even heard of them before but they look


----------



## Satcheldoll

papertiger said:


> I've never even heard of them before but they look


Aren't they lovely?All I know is the company started in 2013 and some celebrities carry them. I like the styles but want more info. I won't buy just because a celebrity has one. I've been looking at them for a little while but hesitant to take the plunge.


----------



## polkadots55

Hi. I'm new to purseforum & somehow found this thread through one of the links in the email. I was interested in coming here to learn about good quality purses. Actually, I saw on Makeupalley & reddit that some prefer Coach bags (when made in US, Italy, Costa Rica, etc) because they say the quality is really good (eg. brass hardware, etc). How would say vintage Coach bags compare to ones from companies in this thread like Just Campagne, Del Giudice Roma, or Camelia Roma? I'm not sure if there is a difference between full grain leather or calf leather, for example. Very much a purse newbie. I'm drawn to the plainish aesthetic, though I don't really like the appearance of the undone lining in the old Coach bags (like they look dusty & dirty to me), but wonder if those would be good investments (if I could only be lucky and find one in near pristine condition). Thanks in advance for sharing. I only have one purse at the moment (which I bought at a thrift store). It is a black Target bag (it's this: https://www.target.com/p/women-s-tr...3/-/A-53159530?preselect=52829573#lnk=sametab) I got it for $5. It's terrible. The hardware has come off multiple times and my husband has super glued it for me. The top flap comes unbottoned when wearing (and I've been worried things will just fall out due to the poor design) so I'm over cheap/poor quality bags. I was curious about the design & size (though I wouldn't mind something a tiny bit bigger). I really want to pay for good quality and not necessarily because of the brand or celebrity hoopla which is why I wanted to learn more here. Thanks for introducing good quality brands to those of us who want to learn more.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

polkadots55 said:


> Hi. I'm new to purseforum & somehow found this thread through one of the links in the email. I was interested in coming here to learn about good quality purses. Actually, I saw on Makeupalley & reddit that some prefer Coach bags (when made in US, Italy, Costa Rica, etc) because they say the quality is really good (eg. brass hardware, etc). How would say vintage Coach bags compare to ones from companies in this thread like Just Campagne, Del Giudice Roma, or Camelia Roma? I'm not sure if there is a difference between full grain leather or calf leather, for example. Very much a purse newbie. I'm drawn to the plainish aesthetic, though I don't really like the appearance of the undone lining in the old Coach bags (like they look dusty & dirty to me), but wonder if those would be good investments (if I could only be lucky and find one in near pristine condition). Thanks in advance for sharing. I only have one purse at the moment (which I bought at a thrift store). It is a black Target bag (it's this: https://www.target.com/p/women-s-tr...3/-/A-53159530?preselect=52829573#lnk=sametab) I got it for $5. It's terrible. The hardware has come off multiple times and my husband has super glued it for me. The top flap comes unbottoned when wearing (and I've been worried things will just fall out due to the poor design) so I'm over cheap/poor quality bags. I was curious about the design & size (though I wouldn't mind something a tiny bit bigger). I really want to pay for good quality and not necessarily because of the brand or celebrity hoopla which is why I wanted to learn more here. Thanks for introducing good quality brands to those of us who want to learn more.



Welcome! 
I think in terms of quality for price, definitely go through the brands in this thread and the style/design that makes your heart leap--try it! 
I'm not usually into unlined bags either but I have one that I stick a shaper/organizer into anyways so I never even notice the lining. The advantage is lighter weight!


----------



## doni

Very original! Love the clutches with the wooden handle. Wished they did them in a smaller size, would be perfect for a special evening ocasión...



Satcheldoll said:


> Had anyone seen in person or heard reviews about Aevha London?
> https://www.aevhalondon.com


----------



## polkadots55

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Welcome!
> I think in terms of quality for price, definitely go through the brands in this thread and the style/design that makes your heart leap--try it!
> I'm not usually into unlined bags either but I have one that I stick a shaper/organizer into anyways so I never even notice the lining. The advantage is lighter weight!



Thank you!! However, it can be a little overwhelming since there are so many choices and I do find myself somewhat sad because there is a lot of tones online regarding how brands have increased prices but decreased quality from everything to clothes to handbags, etc. So, in some way, I feel as if I'm left out (or that I've missed out). And I just started making $ now, so it wasn't a possibility for me to purchase things even a few years ago (or whenever the general consensus of declining quality). Even today, I just learned about the Massaccesi handbags, only to learn (on the same day I discovered them), that they are closing. I assume for good; not sure. But I am determined to research & find a style or company (similar the admiration the forum for Massaccesi). And part of my research & learning is needing to figure out what is a fair price for a good bag. It seemed that the Massaccesi could be purchased for say $500 or less; or maybe $750 or less. That would be more ideal for me, but I am sort of uneducated on prices. Originally, I was thinking I could spend anywhere from $150 to $750 on vintage or new purses (just a guess). I just looked up the Hermes & Chanel purses yesterday and feel so uneducated because they were literally higher $ than I expected. But thanks for sharing with those of us who are purse newbies!

And thanks for the tip of the shaper/organizer. That didn't occur to me, but might be something for me to consider.


----------



## southernbelle43

polkadots55 said:


> Hi. I'm new to purseforum & somehow found this thread through one of the links in the email. I was interested in coming here to learn about good quality purses. Actually, I saw on Makeupalley & reddit that some prefer Coach bags (when made in US, Italy, Costa Rica, etc) because they say the quality is really good (eg. brass hardware, etc). How would say vintage Coach bags compare to ones from companies in this thread like Just Campagne, Del Giudice Roma, or Camelia Roma? I'm not sure if there is a difference between full grain leather or calf leather, for example. Very much a purse newbie. I'm drawn to the plainish aesthetic, though I don't really like the appearance of the undone lining in the old Coach bags (like they look dusty & dirty to me), but wonder if those would be good investments (if I could only be lucky and find one in near pristine condition). Thanks in advance for sharing. I only have one purse at the moment (which I bought at a thrift store). It is a black Target bag (it's this: https://www.target.com/p/women-s-tr...3/-/A-53159530?preselect=52829573#lnk=sametab) I got it for $5. It's terrible. The hardware has come off multiple times and my husband has super glued it for me. The top flap comes unbottoned when wearing (and I've been worried things will just fall out due to the poor design) so I'm over cheap/poor quality bags. I was curious about the design & size (though I wouldn't mind something a tiny bit bigger). I really want to pay for good quality and not necessarily because of the brand or celebrity hoopla which is why I wanted to learn more here. Thanks for introducing good quality brands to those of us who want to learn more.



Welcome to TPF.  You can learn all you need to know about leather quality, design, durability, styles, etc., by reading  here.  Calf/ lamb/ python, etc.,  refers to the actual material/ animal used to make the purse.  Full grain/ split grain/ top grain refer to how the leather itself is processed. Is it the complete hide or just a "slice' of the hide? You can find this information by googling leather on the web.

Thanks to the many posters I have saved a lot of money and heartache by reading how their bags and leathers perform and hold up.  For example I have learned that a bag with a center compartment drives me batty with a few exceptions.  The center gets in my way and I am constantly pushing it from one side to the other to find what I want. 
I have also learned that I love carrying small pouches in my bag instead of having everything just thrown in there. I can grab three pouches and move from one purse to the next in a jiffy. I change them almost every day. I am retired  and free to do things like that.

Purse hunting and buying can be a fun thing and most of us consider them a necessity.  There a few people who can get by without one, but for the life of me I don't see how, LOL.  My only advice for your journey is do not consider a purse an investment.  An IRA is an investment.  Unless you buy an Hermes or one or two others you will never get back your money by selling a bag.  You will be lucky to get 40-50%.  My second piece of advice is do not allow yourself to get caught up a purse obsession/ buying frenzy.  Set a budget, stick to it.  So go forth and have fun now!!!

And feel free to ask us questions.  We consider ourselves experts whether we are or not.

ANd by the way, Marco Massaccesi bags were hardly ever over $400 and were the best quality you can buy.  We are broken hearted about his closing.  Check out Arayla. I have three of their bags, excellent quality and in your price range.  It is another independent quality company that I like to support.  They are new so there are not that many styles yet.


----------



## polkadots55

southernbelle43 said:


> Welcome to TPF.  You can learn all you need to know about leather quality, design, durability, styles, etc., by reading  here.  Calf/ lamb/ python, etc.,  refers to the actual material/ animal used to make the purse.  Full grain/ split grain/ top grain refer to how the leather itself is processed. Is it the complete hide or just a "slice' of the hide? You can find this information by googling leather on the web.
> 
> Thanks to the many posters I have saved a lot of money and heartache by reading how their bags and leathers perform and hold up.  For example I have learned that a bag with a center compartment drives me batty with a few exceptions.  The center gets in my way and I am constantly pushing it from one side to the other to find what I want.
> I have also learned that I love carrying small pouches in my bag instead of having everything just thrown in there. I can grab three pouches and move from one purse to the next in a jiffy. I change them almost every day. I am retired  and free to do things like that.
> 
> Purse hunting and buying can be a fun thing and most of us consider them a necessity.  There a few people who can get by without one, but for the life of me I don't see how, LOL.  My only advice for your journey is do not consider a purse an investment.  An IRA is an investment.  Unless you buy an Hermes or one or two others you will never get back your money by selling a bag.  You will be lucky to get 40-50%.  My second piece of advice is do not allow yourself to get caught up a purse obsession/ buying frenzy.  Set a budget, stick to it.  So go forth and have fun now!!!
> 
> And feel free to ask us questions.  We consider ourselves experts whether we are or not.
> 
> ANd by the way, Marco Massaccesi bags were hardly ever over $400 and were the best quality you can buy.  We are broken hearted about his closing.  Check out Arayla. I have three of their bags, excellent quality and in your price range.  It is another independent quality company that I like to support.  They are new so there are not that many styles yet.



Thank you - this is exactly the kind of advice I need and am what I'm looking for.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

polkadots55 said:


> Thank you!! However, it can be a little overwhelming since there are so many choices and I do find myself somewhat sad because there is a lot of tones online regarding how brands have increased prices but decreased quality from everything to clothes to handbags, etc. So, in some way, I feel as if I'm left out (or that I've missed out). And I just started making $ now, so it wasn't a possibility for me to purchase things even a few years ago (or whenever the general consensus of declining quality). Even today, I just learned about the Massaccesi handbags, only to learn (on the same day I discovered them), that they are closing. I assume for good; not sure. But I am determined to research & find a style or company (similar the admiration the forum for Massaccesi). And part of my research & learning is needing to figure out what is a fair price for a good bag. It seemed that the Massaccesi could be purchased for say $500 or less; or maybe $750 or less. That would be more ideal for me, but I am sort of uneducated on prices. Originally, I was thinking I could spend anywhere from $150 to $750 on vintage or new purses (just a guess). I just looked up the Hermes & Chanel purses yesterday and feel so uneducated because they were literally higher $ than I expected. But thanks for sharing with those of us who are purse newbies!
> 
> And thanks for the tip of the shaper/organizer. That didn't occur to me, but might be something for me to consider.


Hi, and welcome! I love vintage coach and find their leather to be some of the best I have ever seen. The other contemporary brands (these range less than $1000, such as Kate Spade, Michael Kors, Henri Bendel, Tory Burch, etc) do not match up. I don't mean to insult these brands - I shop and own many of their bags and accessories! I just mean that the leather and stitching is not up to par with vintage coach. I think in terms of suppleness, the nicest leather I have seen (from my collection and my mother's) is Hermes, and I also like the leather lining on one of my pre-owned Lanvin bags. If you like vintage coach leather, I would look for full grain, aniline, and/or vegetable tanned leather. Full grain means the leather has not been sanded down because it is already a high quality hide and no imperfections need to be hidden. Aniline leather is similar - the aniline refers to the dyeing process which is more thorough and does not cover up the quality of the hide; aniline leather is generally considered higher quality. Vegetable tanned leather is similar, and this natural process of tanning the leather takes many weeks. You might also look into lambskin bags, because they are ridiculous soft to the touch. The only thing about these kinds of leather are that they (like our own skin!) develop marks over time and are not meant for remaining perfect; however, that's what many consider is the beauty of the leather! With the right care, they look better with wear, rather than falling apart. But they are not for everyone and every purpose - I love my stamped leather bags as well and how worry-free they are. Top grain leather, bonded leather, and chrome-tanned leather are the kinds you'd likely want to avoid if you like vintage coach leather. I would recommend googling any of these terms to learn more; I only provided a very brief and probably lacking summary!

If you can also find out if a bag is made from start to finish by the same person, that also tends to be a sign of quality. It's cheaper to divide the labor out, but one person making the bag ensures that things in construction don't slip through the cracks and that the company prioritizes the finer details. Just Campagne does this and Hermes does it for their Birkin and Kelly bags at least.

I would look also look into bags made in the USA or other countries with stricter labor laws, so you can trust that no human being was mistreated in the making of your bag. Sadly, it's hard to save the entire world, but voting with your shopping money can never hurt  

There's so much that goes into the quality and construction of the bag that it's hard to cover! I would Google and search and ask on this forum  I hope this didn't come across as too preachy or high-and-mighty  If you let us know a little bit more about your style and what you're looking for exactly, we could recommend brands and bags! Congrats on getting to a comfortable place where you can treat yourself - enjoy your shopping and researching; I'm sure you've earned it


----------



## southernbelle43

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hi, and welcome! I love vintage coach and find their leather to be some of the best I have ever seen. The other contemporary brands (these range less than $1000, such as Kate Spade, Michael Kors, Henri Bendel, Tory Burch, etc) do not match up. I don't mean to insult these brands - I shop and own many of their bags and accessories! I just mean that the leather and stitching is not up to par with vintage coach. I think in terms of suppleness, the nicest leather I have seen (from my collection and my mother's) is Hermes, and I also like the leather lining on one of my pre-owned Lanvin bags. If you like vintage coach leather, I would look for full grain, aniline, and/or vegetable tanned leather. Full grain means the leather has not been sanded down because it is already a high quality hide and no imperfections need to be hidden. Aniline leather is similar - the aniline refers to the dyeing process which is more thorough and does not cover up the quality of the hide; aniline leather is generally considered higher quality. Vegetable tanned leather is similar, and this natural process of tanning the leather takes many weeks. You might also look into lambskin bags, because they are ridiculous soft to the touch. The only thing about these kinds of leather are that they (like our own skin!) develop marks over time and are not meant for remaining perfect; however, that's what many consider is the beauty of the leather! With the right care, they look better with wear, rather than falling apart. But they are not for everyone and every purpose - I love my stamped leather bags as well and how worry-free they are. Top grain leather, bonded leather, and chrome-tanned leather are the kinds you'd likely want to avoid if you like vintage coach leather. I would recommend googling any of these terms to learn more; I only provided a very brief and probably lacking summary!
> 
> If you can also find out if a bag is made from start to finish by the same person, that also tends to be a sign of quality. It's cheaper to divide the labor out, but one person making the bag ensures that things in construction don't slip through the cracks and that the company prioritizes the finer details. Just Campagne does this and Hermes does it for their Birkin and Kelly bags at least.
> 
> I would look also look into bags made in the USA or other countries with stricter labor laws, so you can trust that no human being was mistreated in the making of your bag. Sadly, it's hard to save the entire world, but voting with your shopping money can never hurt
> 
> There's so much that goes into the quality and construction of the bag that it's hard to cover! I would Google and search and ask on this forum  I hope this didn't come across as too preachy or high-and-mighty  If you let us know a little bit more about your style and what you're looking for exactly, we could recommend brands and bags! Congrats on getting to a comfortable place where you can treat yourself - enjoy your shopping and researching; I'm sure you've earned it


Belle, beautifully written and great advice for her.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

southernbelle43 said:


> Belle, beautifully written and great advice for her.


Thank you southernbelle (my fellow TPF Belle!) I love going on this forum and chatting about stuff like this!!


----------



## pdxhb

polkadots55 said:


> Hi. I'm new to purseforum & somehow found this thread through one of the links in the email. I was interested in coming here to learn about good quality purses. Actually, I saw on Makeupalley & reddit that some prefer Coach bags (when made in US, Italy, Costa Rica, etc) because they say the quality is really good (eg. brass hardware, etc). How would say vintage Coach bags compare to ones from companies in this thread like Just Campagne, Del Giudice Roma, or Camelia Roma? I'm not sure if there is a difference between full grain leather or calf leather, for example. Very much a purse newbie. I'm drawn to the plainish aesthetic, though I don't really like the appearance of the undone lining in the old Coach bags (like they look dusty & dirty to me), but wonder if those would be good investments (if I could only be lucky and find one in near pristine condition). Thanks in advance for sharing. I only have one purse at the moment (which I bought at a thrift store). It is a black Target bag (it's this: https://www.target.com/p/women-s-tr...3/-/A-53159530?preselect=52829573#lnk=sametab) I got it for $5. It's terrible. The hardware has come off multiple times and my husband has super glued it for me. The top flap comes unbottoned when wearing (and I've been worried things will just fall out due to the poor design) so I'm over cheap/poor quality bags. I was curious about the design & size (though I wouldn't mind something a tiny bit bigger). I really want to pay for good quality and not necessarily because of the brand or celebrity hoopla which is why I wanted to learn more here. Thanks for introducing good quality brands to those of us who want to learn more.



I'm a big fan of vintage Coach bags. Also of Massaccesi and il Bisonte. All three have great leather quality and a simple, timeless aesthetic. Similar to @southernbelle43, in addition to Massaccesi, I have enjoyed Arayla bags; they come in a limited range of style and color options but are very nicely designed and made.

The MM leathers will win me over Arayla most days for variety and flat-out durability (Marco really knows his tanneries!) - if you have the budget right now and something interests you from MM, I'd suggest hopping on their closing sale. Otherwise, definitely keep your eyes open for one on the used market.

The next studio I have been thinking about for both the quality and potential of some customization is Cellerini. They are an established workshop and make some very nice looking styles. Others here have explored Just Campagne which also makes lovely bags.


----------



## Pimpernel

I´m a seasoned world traveller, and for travel, I´ve set aside all my Longchamps, Liebeskinds, Mandarina Ducks, Samsonites and Tumis in favour of these (many thanks to @remainsilly for her pics and recommendation that I try them - I couldn´t be a happier customer):

https://www.travelonbags.com/

Specifically, I own the Anti-Theft Classic Crossbody Bucket in Chocolate, the Anti-Theft LTD Tote (for my 15'' laptop) in Plum, and the Classic Quilted Medium Crossbody in Berry (which my Mum confiscated for her own use as soon as she saw it).

They´re light, spacious, lots of clever inner pockets and slots, RFID protection, anti-slash and anti-zip-opening protection, waterproof, and most can be found under 100 USD on Evilbay or elsewhere. I´ve been to the US, Cuba, Morocco, Russia, Belgium, France, Spain, Brazil and Argentina with these three, and nary a security or other problem.

Since security, sturdiness, spaciousness and lightweight are paramount to me, these pieces are now my travel HGs (anything high-brand paints a large "Mug me!" target on me - so no, thanks!). I´m now considering adding to these a 14'' Wheeled Underseat Carry-On, a Mini-Duffle and a Weekender Duffle.


----------



## mleleigh

Lumi's new collection is cute - love this little mini tote.


----------



## southernbelle43

mleleigh said:


> Lumi's new collection is cute - love this little mini tote.
> View attachment 4184569


That is cute.  I wonder about the quality, I don't know anyone who has one.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

southernbelle43 said:


> That is cute.  I wonder about the quality, I don't know anyone who has one.



It's nice when I handle it in the department store.


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> It's nice when I handle it in the department store.


 Thanks.  ARE the prices in Finland stores less, or the same as on line? Just curious


----------



## christinemliu

tuowei said:


> Thank you for this thread and this post in particular. This terribly tempting thread consumed my weekend and resulted in 3 purchases from Rough and Tumble. I couldn't resist the gorgeously coloured leathers. Thus I am so excited and also a bit guilty … but mostly cannot wait until I receive my purchases


I am sorry if I missed it, but did you ever post how your purchases worked out for you?


----------



## christinemliu

polkadots55 said:


> Hi. I'm new to purseforum & somehow found this thread through one of the links in the email. I was interested in coming here to learn about good quality purses. Actually, I saw on Makeupalley & reddit that some prefer Coach bags (when made in US, Italy, Costa Rica, etc) because they say the quality is really good (eg. brass hardware, etc). How would say vintage Coach bags compare to ones from companies in this thread like Just Campagne, Del Giudice Roma, or Camelia Roma? I'm not sure if there is a difference between full grain leather or calf leather, for example. Very much a purse newbie. I'm drawn to the plainish aesthetic, though I don't really like the appearance of the undone lining in the old Coach bags (like they look dusty & dirty to me), but wonder if those would be good investments (if I could only be lucky and find one in near pristine condition). Thanks in advance for sharing. I only have one purse at the moment (which I bought at a thrift store). It is a black Target bag (it's this: https://www.target.com/p/women-s-tr...3/-/A-53159530?preselect=52829573#lnk=sametab) I got it for $5. It's terrible. The hardware has come off multiple times and my husband has super glued it for me. The top flap comes unbottoned when wearing (and I've been worried things will just fall out due to the poor design) so I'm over cheap/poor quality bags. I was curious about the design & size (though I wouldn't mind something a tiny bit bigger). I really want to pay for good quality and not necessarily because of the brand or celebrity hoopla which is why I wanted to learn more here. Thanks for introducing good quality brands to those of us who want to learn more.


Yes welcome! I have learned sooo much on TPF including that each of us has our own purse journey! In addition to discovering what leather do we like best (smooshy, soft, stiff, shiny, calf, lambskin, color!, etc.), it's also about what purses we prefer to use in different situations/activities. That changes over time and thus our tastes change too! I have learned for daily errands, I need something with at least one outside pocket  and a top handle or satchel handles, because with little kids, easy access to my phone, keys, and wallets, sometimes one handed, is a must! Most of the time I like unstructured bags, but once in awhile I like the structure that something like some of the Dooney & Bourke's have, whose leather I think is quality that will last a long time. And then for me, totes is a separate category...a leather one when I need to carry a lot but still look nice, then a waxed canvas one (I saw a YouTuber recommend Artifact Bags) for outings or as a diaper bag, Longchamp Le Pliage or Lipault for when it rains...

So although you missed the Massaccesi run (who not only was the quality there but the fun of customization at such a reason me price is rare), you actually are fortunate because the preloved or used market is huge these days. If you don't mind those, if I were you and wanted to explore, I would get some low priced purses to use. Then you get an idea of what you like and then buy new.

Just an idea. I agree with a poster above, take your time, follow a budget, don't always follow the hype, and realize there's always another purse...


----------



## polkadots55

christinemliu said:


> Yes welcome! I have learned sooo much on TPF including that each of us has our own purse journey! In addition to discovering what leather do we like best (smooshy, soft, stiff, shiny, calf, lambskin, color!, etc.), it's also about what purses we prefer to use in different situations/activities. That changes over time and thus our tastes change too! I have learned for daily errands, I need something with at least one outside pocket  and a top handle or satchel handles, because with little kids, easy access to my phone, keys, and wallets, sometimes one handed, is a must! Most of the time I like unstructured bags, but once in awhile I like the structure that something like some of the Dooney & Bourke's have, whose leather I think is quality that will last a long time. And then for me, totes is a separate category...a leather one when I need to carry a lot but still look nice, then a waxed canvas one (I saw a YouTuber recommend Artifact Bags) for outings or as a diaper bag, Longchamp Le Pliage or Lipault for when it rains...
> 
> So although you missed the Massaccesi run (who not only was the quality there but the fun of customization at such a reason me price is rare), you actually are fortunate because the preloved or used market is huge these days. If you don't mind those, if I were you and wanted to explore, I would get some low priced purses to use. Then you get an idea of what you like and then buy new.
> 
> Just an idea. I agree with a poster above, take your time, follow a budget, don't always follow the hype, and realize there's always another purse...



Thank you. I did read on here that D&B is a popular vintage bag as well (& I'm sure for contemporary ones) due to the leather. I think I will start with a preloved purchase(s). After thinking, I almost feel like I'm not worthy enough to request a custom order. I mean regarding leather, I kind of just thought smooth vs pebbled. Looking at the MM thread made me realize there was way more than just those 2. And it seems people do have a preference which is probably something I can't really develop until I try out lots of leathers & styles personally. But yes, I have realized that I do have a preference for carrying & I too need an outside pocket for my cell phone. Thanks for the help & I will enjoy my reading & browsing.


----------



## pdxhb

polkadots55 said:


> Thank you. I did read on here that D&B is a popular vintage bag as well (& I'm sure for contemporary ones) due to the leather. I think I will start with a preloved purchase(s). After thinking, I almost feel like I'm not worthy enough to request a custom order. I mean regarding leather, I kind of just thought smooth vs pebbled. Looking at the MM thread made me realize there was way more than just those 2. And it seems people do have a preference which is probably something I can't really develop until I try out lots of leathers & styles personally. But yes, I have realized that I do have a preference for carrying & I too need an outside pocket for my cell phone. Thanks for the help & I will enjoy my reading & browsing.



I should have said 'welcome' in my earlier post - so WELCOME! Tpf is a great resource for exploring - I love it when people post real life photos and mod shots so we can get a sense of how things wear and appear in normal lighting. Always something good to learn.

Purchasing used items is a wonderful way to go for economy, of course, and is a nice way of keeping it fun. I add to what others have said about remembering that and not to overdo it. By going used when I am curious about a line or specific style, at least for me, the challenge is frequently of the search itself and there is fun in discovering something that fits my budget in a manageable way which also expands my sense of style. In the last couple of years, I was quite surprised to discover that I love a good tote style or larger bag with some slouch, even though I had previously/always purchased smaller crossbody and satchel bags. Part of my revelation was also figuring out that I like to change my bags to work with my outfits on a regular basis and that using pouches to carry my items really facilitates that idea well and helps my organization. Who knows? You may discover you are a one-bag-a-season person or that you change every day. One thing for sure, though, is that none of this is a requirement and it does not have to break the bank. The options are truly endless.


----------



## southernbelle43

polkadots55 said:


> Thank you. I did read on here that D&B is a popular vintage bag as well (& I'm sure for contemporary ones) due to the leather. I think I will start with a preloved purchase(s). After thinking, I almost feel like I'm not worthy enough to request a custom order. I mean regarding leather, I kind of just thought smooth vs pebbled. Looking at the MM thread made me realize there was way more than just those 2. And it seems people do have a preference which is probably something I can't really develop until I try out lots of leathers & styles personally. But yes, I have realized that I do have a preference for carrying & I too need an outside pocket for my cell phone. Thanks for the help & I will enjoy my reading & browsing.



I was exactly where you are 1.5 years ago before I discovered TPF.  I did not like any textured leathers at all.  I wanted large tote bags.  I hated crossbody bags and hobo bags.  No outside pockets was a deal breaker for me

Then I started branching out and trying new things.  Now my absolute favorite leather is Verona which is very textured, I have a couple of crossbody bags that I really like to use, I have two large floppy, silky soft hobos (Araya brand) that are just dynamite and  I have several (4-5?) bags with no outside pocket and I can get to my phone just fine.

Will you make any mistakes? OH YES.  I ordered one bag without checking the dimensions well and when it arrived it was GIGANTIC.  My hubby and I were rolling on the floor. Another one in Vacchetta is so heavy that I use it sparingly.

So have fun on your journey through Bagland and don't be afraid to branch out.


----------



## piosavsfan

tuowei said:


> Thank you for this thread and this post in particular. This terribly tempting thread consumed my weekend and resulted in 3 purchases from Rough and Tumble. I couldn't resist the gorgeously coloured leathers. Thus I am so excited and also a bit guilty … but mostly cannot wait until I receive my purchases


Hi @tuowei did you receive your Rough and Tumble bags? I am curious what you think about them. I am considering ordering from them.


----------



## southernbelle43

celinestorm said:


> Pics time!! Apologies in advance if these pics or the formatting of this post is terrible, it's my first picture post!
> 
> First up the Polene:
> 
> The beautiful pearlescent box:
> View attachment 4096235
> 
> Really substantial dust bag:
> View attachment 4096236
> 
> The bag:
> View attachment 4096237
> 
> Close up shot of D-ring and zipper:
> View attachment 4096238
> 
> Those stunning structured handle straps:
> View attachment 4096240
> 
> Feet on the bottom:
> View attachment 4096241
> 
> Trying to show the capacity.  Sorry I am a terrible photographer! XD Was looking around for things to show scale and you'll be pleased to know a whole wine bottle fits very easily inside with about 2/3 of the space still left on top
> View attachment 4096242
> 
> 
> Inner zip pocket:
> View attachment 4096245
> 
> 
> Inner slip pocket:
> View attachment 4096244


I love that.  If i had not purchased a Boston bag from another brand this last year I would be all over this.  Give us some mod shots when you have time.


----------



## bellarusa

I'm in love with Sam...Or maybe Francoise...
http://www.sezane.com/us/e-shop/fall-collection-leathergoods


----------



## tuowei

piosavsfan said:


> Hi @tuowei did you receive your Rough and Tumble bags? I am curious what you think about them. I am considering ordering from them.



Yes, I have received them and I am very happy. They look well-made and EXACTLY like the pictures. The leathers are lovely and quite different. The little suede bag with muted gold highlights and the emerald fawn leathers are some of the most beautiful leathers I have seen and velvety to touch but probably delicate. The expresso brown base on the emerald fawn bag is a hardy weathered leather, rough to touch and reminds me of swags (outdoor sleeping bags) - I find the combo delightfully perplexing and it is my favourite. Finally, the indigo and violet is a soft, smooth, chewy thick leather that will wipe down easily and thus become my baby-bag (the bags 3-way strap is what sold me for this purpose because I need a to backpack when they gets heavy). The ends of the straps are not rolled but I think it fits with the casual nature of these hobo bags so I don't mind the lack of refined finish. The leather is really their star feature.


----------



## piosavsfan

tuowei said:


> Yes, I have received them and I am very happy. They look well-made and EXACTLY like the pictures. The leathers are lovely and quite different. The little suede bag with muted gold highlights and the emerald fawn leathers are some of the most beautiful leathers I have seen and velvety to touch but probably delicate. The expresso brown base on the emerald fawn bag is a hardy weathered leather, rough to touch and reminds me of swags (outdoor sleeping bags) - I find the combo delightfully perplexing and it is my favourite. Finally, the indigo and violet is a soft, smooth, chewy thick leather that will wipe down easily and thus become my baby-bag (the bags 3-way strap is what sold me for this purpose because I need a to backpack when they gets heavy). The ends of the straps are not rolled but I think it fits with the casual nature of these hobo bags so I don't mind the lack of refined finish. The leather is really their star feature.


Thank you for the review! I ordered an SLG and some leather swatches to start.


----------



## christinemliu

I have a nice pouch from m0851, a Canadian company, I think it's in their Brooklyn leather and it is soft, smooth, and aging very well. They are having a sample sale if anyone's interested but I haven't had any experience with their bags, just the nice leather pouch:

https://www.m0851.com/store/m0_cad_...-59377537&mc_cid=576674e500&mc_eid=f9eb37188e


----------



## doni

Today I met designer Angela Miklas. I knew her bags because they are on sale at a local high end store alongside the likes of Celine and Balenciaga (they are doing so well that she has been commissioned an exclusive collection for next season). What I didn’t know is that she took orders,  meaning you can customize leather, colors and hardware of any of her styles and the bag will be produced to your specifications. The bags are handmade in Germany using Italian and German leathers and German hardware. Her signature style is the fold over bag which changes color depending on which side the flap is:

https://www.angelamiklas.com/


----------



## celinestorm

Has anyone tried Maison Heroine https://maisonheroine.com/ ?

I saw someone carrying the Marlene in black with the flaked gold gussets and it looked stunning!  I was craning my neck trying to read the brand so I could look them up.

Looks like a perfect work / laptop bag but also quite big!  I'd love to try it out if i were in the market for one but I need to stick with what i've got...


----------



## essiedub

celinestorm said:


> Has anyone tried Maison Heroine https://maisonheroine.com/ ?
> 
> I saw someone carrying the Marlene in black with the flaked gold gussets and it looked stunning!  I was craning my neck trying to read the brand so I could look them up.
> 
> Looks like a perfect work / laptop bag but also quite big!  I'd love to try it out if i were in the market for one but I need to stick with what i've got...



These look really good. @Sparkletastic ... this might work for you?


----------



## bellarusa

They look real cute though I have no idea what the quality is like : https://m.shopbop.com/mlouye/br/v=1/58118.htm


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bellarusa said:


> They look real cute though I have no idea what the quality is like : https://m.shopbop.com/mlouye/br/v=1/58118.htm


People have been enjoying Mlouye on this thread! https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/mlouye-bags.971748/#post-31823872

I think earlier in this thread another TPFer has said she's happy with the quality


----------



## Sparkletastic

essiedub said:


> These look really good. @Sparkletastic ... this might work for you?


Oh wow!  I hadn’t heard of these but love the style and function and the PRICE!  Thanks so much for looking out for me!


----------



## aderynamara

Everlane bags are great quality


----------



## allywchu1

My family has been using leather goods from Il bisonte for decades. durable, beautiful patina and reasonable price.


----------



## peachylv

allywchu1 said:


> My family has been using leather goods from Il bisonte for decades. durable, beautiful patina and reasonable price.


Those look like products my dad would like.  He lives in Montana though, so I think he has access to similar products.  Those look really soft and durable.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

allywchu1 said:


> My family has been using leather goods from Il bisonte for decades. durable, beautiful patina and reasonable price.


Glad to hear that you've been enjoying them. I've been eyeing the Maremmana for a while - what a cute and casual bag and clever bag!


----------



## piosavsfan

Lavender nubuck clutch from Rough & Tumble along with some leather swatches.  The leathers are great.


----------



## Ludmilla

allywchu1 said:


> My family has been using leather goods from Il bisonte for decades. durable, beautiful patina and reasonable price.


Il Bisonte is definitely on my wishlist.
Maybe next year.


----------



## Satcheldoll

So, I've been in the market for a green bag and I'm looking at this Mlouye lantern. Any thoughts on this bag?


----------



## pureplatinum

I had been looking for a minimalist tote in light neutral tone, and went back and forth this one and the Everlane day market bag. I decided to go for this and find the quality good(smooth leather, fine stitching etc). I like that the interior is finished and comes in a nice pine green contrast.  It comes with a detachable flat pouch too. Sharing a photo of my Rabeanco tote:


----------



## jessica1212

Finally bought the Lanxn Marlene Mignon! Have been eyeing it for so long but hesitated cause it is a new brand.  I am so overwhelmed and excited by its quality and very reasonable price point.  Have to say its even better quality than some of my branded bags that cost 4 times more!  The leather is impeccable and very luxurious.  I think they are definitely my type of brand to follow.  Love to share with you all.


----------



## Addicted to bags

jessica1212 said:


> Finally bought the Lanxn Marlene Mignon! Have been eyeing it for so long but hesitated cause it is a new brand.  I am so overwhelmed and excited by its quality and very reasonable price point.  Have to say its even better quality than some of my branded bags that cost 4 times more!  The leather is impeccable and very luxurious.  I think they are definitely my type of brand to follow.  Love to share with you all.



Any chance of a mod shot? It is a beautiful bag. Would you consider it a small or mini bag?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

jessica1212 said:


> Finally bought the Lanxn Marlene Mignon! Have been eyeing it for so long but hesitated cause it is a new brand.  I am so overwhelmed and excited by its quality and very reasonable price point.  Have to say its even better quality than some of my branded bags that cost 4 times more!  The leather is impeccable and very luxurious.  I think they are definitely my type of brand to follow.  Love to share with you all.


I've been eyeing this bag in vegetable tanned for so long! Thanks for sharing - it really does look like good quality for a great price.


----------



## luminosity

jessica1212 said:


> Finally bought the Lanxn Marlene Mignon! Have been eyeing it for so long but hesitated cause it is a new brand.  I am so overwhelmed and excited by its quality and very reasonable price point.  Have to say its even better quality than some of my branded bags that cost 4 times more!  The leather is impeccable and very luxurious.  I think they are definitely my type of brand to follow.  Love to share with you all.


such a pretty bag! I was interested in Marlene Small in vegetable tanned leather. Can you please provide the detail pictures of yours?

thank you


----------



## Satcheldoll

I ordered the Aevha Londo Helve crossbody today.


----------



## MooMooVT

Satcheldoll said:


> So, I've been in the market for a green bag and I'm looking at this Mlouye lantern. Any thoughts on this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209268


LOVE!!


----------



## papertiger

Satcheldoll said:


> So, I've been in the market for a green bag and I'm looking at this Mlouye lantern. Any thoughts on this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209268



It's gorgeous but it'd be very much for occasion wear for me


----------



## papertiger

jessica1212 said:


> Finally bought the Lanxn Marlene Mignon! Have been eyeing it for so long but hesitated cause it is a new brand.  I am so overwhelmed and excited by its quality and very reasonable price point.  Have to say its even better quality than some of my branded bags that cost 4 times more!  The leather is impeccable and very luxurious.  I think they are definitely my type of brand to follow.  Love to share with you all.



Looks wonderful, and such a happy colour too


----------



## papertiger

Satcheldoll said:


> I ordered the Aevha Londo Helve crossbody today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4228830



I think I'm as excited as you are


----------



## Satcheldoll

papertiger said:


> I think I'm as excited as you are


They were having 40% off today. The promo code wasn't working so I thought it wasn't meant to be. They decided to pre-apply to code on the website since us international customers were having issues.


----------



## papertiger

Please add the British Fairfax and Favor to you list of possibles. I want at least 3 pairs of boots ad this bag (unfortunately, it's sold out in navy). Heave knows I don't need it but...

...and yes it is suede lined. There's also a mini version.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Satcheldoll said:


> So, I've been in the market for a green bag and I'm looking at this Mlouye lantern. Any thoughts on this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209268


I love it! Super chic!
Reminds me of the Toupet from Hermes.


----------



## Satcheldoll

papertiger said:


> It's gorgeous but it'd be very much for occasion wear for me


I decided to admire it from a distance for now.


----------



## sherrylynn

papertiger said:


> Please add the British Fairfax and Favor to you list of possibles. I want at least 3 pairs of boots ad this bag (unfortunately, it's sold out in navy). Heave knows I don't need it but...
> 
> ...and yes it is suede lined. There's also a mini version.


Ooh! This is lovely! I wonder how heavy it us. This  thread gets me in more trouble!!  [emoji7]


----------



## Satcheldoll

blondissima777 said:


> I love it! Super chic!
> Reminds me of the Toupet from Hermes.


I had to look it up since I don't follow Hermes. It really is similar.


----------



## papertiger

sherrylynn said:


> Ooh! This is lovely! I wonder how heavy it us. This  thread gets me in more trouble!!  [emoji7]



I'm sure they'd let you know if you emailed them. 

LOL, people have made this thread brilliant,, so many delicious bags out there away the usual suspects.


----------



## jessica1212

Addicted to bags said:


> Any chance of a mod shot? It is a beautiful bag. Would you consider it a small or mini bag?


I consider it a small crossbody bag.  I tend to carry light.  It fits everything i need with plenty room to spare.  The double zipper access makes things much easier to access.  There is this card slot inside the bag on the back panel which is perfect for a metro card.


----------



## jessica1212

luminosity said:


> such a pretty bag! I was interested in Marlene Small in vegetable tanned leather. Can you please provide the detail pictures of yours?
> 
> thank you



I was thinking of getting the Marlene Small too, but i tend to carry crossbody nowadays so i got this one instead.   I just got their long wallet in vegetable tanned.  Will share with you once i got it.


----------



## jessica1212

papertiger said:


> Looks wonderful, and such a happy colour too


Thanks! Its the main reason why i got it.


----------



## papertiger

Satcheldoll said:


> I decided to admire it from a distance for now.



You've ot me looking at the Naomi multicolored belt bag now


----------



## Satcheldoll

papertiger said:


> You've ot me looking at the Naomi multicolored belt bag now


I love that one!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

papertiger said:


> You've ot me looking at the Naomi multicolored belt bag now


That's the exact one I want!! So affordable and what fun colors.


----------



## Addicted to bags

jessica1212 said:


> I consider it a small crossbody bag.  I tend to carry light.  It fits everything i need with plenty room to spare.  The double zipper access makes things much easier to access.  There is this card slot inside the bag on the back panel which is perfect for a metro card.


Thank you for the awesome mod shots. The beautiful yellow looks great on you!!!


----------



## bellarusa

Strathberry Nano - saw this yesterday at Saks.  It is actually quite cute and pretty good quality too.

Though it is so HOT now that I defaulted to the "I don't want it" mode.


----------



## Satcheldoll

bellarusa said:


> Strathberry Nano - saw this yesterday at Saks.  It is actually quite cute and pretty good quality too.
> 
> Though it is so HOT now that I defaulted to the "I don't want it" mode.


I have the MC Nano and love it. Similar style but not the "hot right now" bag.


----------



## Clairen4

this thread.


----------



## snibor

I just ordered a bag from Aesther Ekme and will let you guys know what I think. Read about this brand and I have been appreciating minimalistic designs lately. (Ok minimalistic and I’m also dying for the new Gucci flora bags lol).   Will post pics but check out their bags on line. Clean lines. Nice shapes. Some great colors.


----------



## Satcheldoll

My Helve Crossbody from Aevha London arrived on Wednesday. I've been sick the last few days so haven't been able to post any pictures. Sorry for the bad lighting but I wanted get something posted for you.

Overall I really like the bag. It's very structured and I love the minimal design. I chose the wooden handle with gold hardware. I don't care for the shoulder strap adjustment but that's personal preference. I find them to be a pain. Being a short girl I automatically have to adjust them. I also dont like that it doesn't have a way of securing the extra length so it doesn't flip up. I'll try to get some daylight pictures in a few days.


----------



## luminosity

jessica1212 said:


> I was thinking of getting the Marlene Small too, but i tend to carry crossbody nowadays so i got this one instead.  [emoji3] I just got their long wallet in vegetable tanned.  Will share with you once i got it.


Hi, has the wallet arrived?


----------



## papertiger

Satcheldoll said:


> My Helve Crossbody from Aevha London arrived on Wednesday. I've been sick the last few days so haven't been able to post any pictures. Sorry for the bad lighting but I wanted get something posted for you.
> 
> Overall I really like the bag. It's very structured and I love the minimal design. I chose the wooden handle with gold hardware. I don't care for the shoulder strap adjustment but that's personal preference. I find them to be a pain. Being a short girl I automatically have to adjust them. I also dont like that it doesn't have a way of securing the extra length so it doesn't flip up. I'll try to get some daylight pictures in a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234164
> View attachment 4234165
> View attachment 4234166
> View attachment 4234168
> View attachment 4234170
> View attachment 4234172



Looks unique. Almost reminding me of 1940s bags (which I adore)


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> Please add the British Fairfax and Favor to you list of possibles. I want at least 3 pairs of boots ad this bag (unfortunately, it's sold out in navy). Heave knows I don't need it but...
> 
> ...and yes it is suede lined. There's also a mini version.



Replying to myself lol. 

Just wanted to let you know that I actually saw one of these Fairfax and Favor suede bags in black yesterday evening at a party. The owner looked in her 20s, I was amazed because I only stumbled on this brand searching for boots and have never heard of them before. Looked like a nice bag but I forgot to ask her about it later, coz you know, that's what Halloween parties are for ha ha.

There is another similar leather bag from them that's similar with no logo (although a bit more expensive). Plain brown or black. Generally, looking through the range, I like the interchangeable tassels on the other model (I quoted above) but I prefer bags without logos. Their smaller bags althoughuuseful, seem a bit more pricey in comparison.


----------



## luminosity

my bag from Lanxn has arrived. It's Gabrielle and I must say that the leather is so so soft and the color is pretty too! definitely worth the money and I am going to purchase another bag and a wallet from them.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

luminosity said:


> my bag from Lanxn has arrived. It's Gabrielle and I must say that the leather is so so soft and the color is pretty too! definitely worth the money and I am going to purchase another bag and a wallet from them.


I'd love to see pics if you can! Their prices are very fair!


----------



## bellarusa

Anyone mentioned Building Block yet?

I think the Lady Purse is very pretty.


----------



## gnomixa78

dcooney4 said:


> Portland leather goods
> Fount leather in Cleveland  I have bought bags from both of these companys. They have a more natural vibe but are both very well made. I bought the small tote from Portland leather goods and I showed it to my Mom when it arrived and she immediately said she would like one for Christmas , so I put it aside for her then and bought a small tote from Fount that I adore because I didn't want to wear the exact same bag as my Mom.


Can you please post a pic of the tote if you can - I am looking at their bags and just can't decide which size  to get!!!


----------



## snibor

Aesther Ekme bag arrived. I wanted a green bag (forest green not blue).  I think it will be a great neutral. Excuse the workout clothes I tried to crop out. Very smooth leather and light weight.  I think I will enjoy this one.


----------



## MooMooVT

bellarusa said:


> Anyone mentioned Building Block yet?
> 
> I think the Lady Purse is very pretty.
> View attachment 4236664


Oh! Really love these bags. Thanks


----------



## tealocean

snibor said:


> Aesther Ekme bag arrived. I wanted a green bag (forest green not blue).  I think it will be a great neutral. Excuse the workout clothes I tried to crop out. Very smooth leather and light weight.  I think I will enjoy this one.
> View attachment 4237053
> 
> View attachment 4237054


This is really pretty! I like the shape, color, leather and how it even looks very comfortable!


----------



## Satcheldoll

snibor said:


> Aesther Ekme bag arrived. I wanted a green bag (forest green not blue).  I think it will be a great neutral. Excuse the workout clothes I tried to crop out. Very smooth leather and light weight.  I think I will enjoy this one.
> View attachment 4237053
> 
> View attachment 4237054


This is really pretty. I've looked at this one several times. Is the long strap removable?


----------



## jessica1212

luminosity said:


> Hi, has the wallet arrived?


Got the fieno vegetable tanned leather long wallet.  One of the best leather i ever touched.  You can actually feel the "raw-ness" of the leather.  Love the front pocket for quick access.  Quality is spot on again.  Excited to see how it wears out.  Looks more brownish in picture but it has a touch of red in person.


----------



## luminosity

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I'd love to see pics if you can! Their prices are very fair!


sure, will post the pics later!


----------



## luminosity

jessica1212 said:


> Got the fieno vegetable tanned leather long wallet.  One of the best leather i ever touched.  You can actually feel the "raw-ness" of the leather.  Love the front pocket for quick access.  Quality is spot on again.  Excited to see how it wears out.  Looks more brownish in picture but it has a touch of red in person.


thanks! i can't imagine the color tbh, is there another picture that describe the color? i want a marlene small in fieno but not sure about the color. afraid that i won't like it.


----------



## jessica1212

luminosity said:


> thanks! i can't imagine the color tbh, is there another picture that describe the color? i want a marlene small in fieno but not sure about the color. afraid that i won't like it.



I was skeptical at first as well.  But, I do think its official website does present its actual color tone quite well.  At least it was not a surprise when i got their long wallet.


----------



## snibor

tealocean said:


> This is really pretty! I like the shape, color, leather and how it even looks very comfortable!


Thanks!  Will see how it wears.


----------



## snibor

Satcheldoll said:


> This is really pretty. I've looked at this one several times. Is the long strap removable?



Not removable.


----------



## Satcheldoll

snibor said:


> Not removable.


Thanks


----------



## luminosity

jessica1212 said:


> I was skeptical at first as well.  But, I do think its official website does present its actual color tone quite well.  At least it was not a surprise when i got their long wallet.


So pretty but i will take the black instead, safest choice


----------



## bellarusa

jessica1212 said:


> I was skeptical at first as well.  But, I do think its official website does present its actual color tone quite well.  At least it was not a surprise when i got their long wallet.



Love the color.


----------



## TotinScience

I discovered a French minimalist brand Ateliers Auguste a few months ago via Instagram and got really intrigued by their timeless designs and a fairly affordable price point. Fortunately, my best friend went to Paris on vacation, so I convinced him to bring me their Monceau bag to avoid paying shipping . Finally got the bag after waiting awhile and am very happy! It is very minimalist, but leather feels superb and sturdy, beautiful black color. Stitching is perfect and the bag, while fairly compact, actually fits a decent amount of things (like a 10 inch iPad and a 12 Oz Zojirushi tumbler!). They only have about 3 styles for women, but I think quality/price ratio is very good. The bags are designed in France and manufactured in Italy.


----------



## snibor

TotinScience said:


> I discovered a French minimalist brand Ateliers Auguste a few months ago via Instagram and got really intrigued by their timeless designs and a fairly affordable price point. Fortunately, my best friend went to Paris on vacation, so I convinced him to bring me their Monceau bag to avoid paying shipping . Finally got the bag after waiting awhile and am very happy! It is very minimalist, but leather feels superb and sturdy, beautiful black color. Stitching is perfect and the bag, while fairly compact, actually fits a decent amount of things (like a 10 inch iPad and a 12 Oz Zojirushi tumbler!). They only have about 3 styles for women, but I think quality/price ratio is very good. The bags are designed in France and manufactured in Italy.



I like this very much!


----------



## _bellesparadise_

celinestorm said:


> Has anyone tried Maison Heroine https://maisonheroine.com/ ?
> 
> I saw someone carrying the Marlene in black with the flaked gold gussets and it looked stunning!  I was craning my neck trying to read the brand so I could look them up.
> 
> Looks like a perfect work / laptop bag but also quite big!  I'd love to try it out if i were in the market for one but I need to stick with what i've got...




I have purchased the Marlene bag from Maison Héroïne (13") and I´m in love with this bag! Couldn't spread it enough to the world, because this bag changed my life! (Okay, may sound´s creep but I´m so happy to finally find a good pricy and elegant bag which I can carry to work and got out for a drink after work.) I really can recommend it to you!


----------



## matchamatcha

Has anyone mentioned Khaore?
Was on instagram browsing this weekend(typical i know), and came across their bags and was intrigued. Some of the bags are a bit too sculptural and out there for me but beautiful none the less. Fell in love with the kutchra in white, and contemplating on getting them.


----------



## papertiger

jessica1212 said:


> Got the fieno vegetable tanned leather long wallet.  One of the best leather i ever touched.  You can actually feel the "raw-ness" of the leather.  Love the front pocket for quick access.  Quality is spot on again.  Excited to see how it wears out.  Looks more brownish in picture but it has a touch of red in person.



 I can't touch but it look excellent


----------



## papertiger

TotinScience said:


> I discovered a French minimalist brand Ateliers Auguste a few months ago via Instagram and got really intrigued by their timeless designs and a fairly affordable price point. Fortunately, my best friend went to Paris on vacation, so I convinced him to bring me their Monceau bag to avoid paying shipping . Finally got the bag after waiting awhile and am very happy! It is very minimalist, but leather feels superb and sturdy, beautiful black color. Stitching is perfect and the bag, while fairly compact, actually fits a decent amount of things (like a 10 inch iPad and a 12 Oz Zojirushi tumbler!). They only have about 3 styles for women, but I think quality/price ratio is very good. The bags are designed in France and manufactured in Italy.



I know several friends who would ill for this 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## anitalilac

TotinScience said:


> I discovered a French minimalist brand Ateliers Auguste a few months ago via Instagram and got really intrigued by their timeless designs and a fairly affordable price point. Fortunately, my best friend went to Paris on vacation, so I convinced him to bring me their Monceau bag to avoid paying shipping . Finally got the bag after waiting awhile and am very happy! It is very minimalist, but leather feels superb and sturdy, beautiful black color. Stitching is perfect and the bag, while fairly compact, actually fits a decent amount of things (like a 10 inch iPad and a 12 Oz Zojirushi tumbler!). They only have about 3 styles for women, but I think quality/price ratio is very good. The bags are designed in France and manufactured in Italy.


Gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

We've talked about Ming Ray before but I see they are getting some good publicity (editorial, Harpers Bazaar UK).

Whilst not altogether my style, their 'normal' leather bags are exquisite, playful and priced very well (under £800 / $1050  - just a bit 'Kawaii' for me)) and the bags I _would_ go for in exotics translate to similar or higher than most premier designers. 

https://www.mingray.com/product/joyblacksilverstripescalf

https://www.mingray.com/product/claudiablackgoldlizard


----------



## papertiger

matchamatcha said:


> Has anyone mentioned Khaore?
> Was on instagram browsing this weekend(typical i know), and came across their bags and was intrigued. Some of the bags are a bit too sculptural and out there for me but beautiful none the less. Fell in love with the kutchra in white, and contemplating on getting them.



I like they have a bag called Garbage but the bag I like best is the Cone. What I don't like is there's very little about who or what is Khaore, where they're based etc.  Bit of a gamble I'd say.


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> I like they have a bag called Garbage but the bag I like best is the Cone. What I don't like is there's very little about who or what is Khaore, where they're based etc.  Bit of a gamble I'd say.



More info here:

https://www.pentagram.com/work/khaore/story

Ridiculous they don't put more info on their own site. Guess it's a rookie mistake but please *sigh*


----------



## bellebellebelle19

papertiger said:


> We've talked about Ming Ray before but I see they are getting some good publicity (editorial, Harpers Bazaar UK).
> 
> Whilst not altogether my style, their 'normal' leather bags are exquisite, playful and priced very well (under £800 / $1050  - just a bit 'Kawaii' for me)) and the bags I _would_ go for in exotics translate to similar or higher than most premier designers.
> 
> https://www.mingray.com/product/joyblacksilverstripescalf
> 
> https://www.mingray.com/product/claudiablackgoldlizard


I quite like Ming Ray's bags as I like quirk I my outfits, but I have yet to see a design that's a MUST-HAVE for me.


papertiger said:


> More info here:
> 
> https://www.pentagram.com/work/khaore/story
> 
> Ridiculous they don't put more info on their own site. Guess it's a Rookie mistake but please *sigh*


I thought the same thing when I was on their website! I really like designs and shapes, but the lack of information about the materials and construction (and experiences with customer service) don't give me the confidence to buy. Thank you for sharing the article though! That helps a bit.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I wanted to share my experience with DeMellier on this thread. I bought two bags from them as gifts. I've seen one, and the other was on pre-order and will be shipped directly to the recipient, so I won't be able to see it in person.

The first was a midi Venice. The quality was alright for the price. I'd say it was better than the quality of Coach New York, but not quite as good as Coach 1941. The leather was nice enough for the price point, but the bag was grained and I prefer smooth leathers. I think Coach 1941 has a nicer feeling pebbled leather. I do hope to get a smooth leather bag from them one day, but I'm waiting for their next season releases. The stitching and construction were alright, and the hardware definitely in the mid-range, not particularly heavy but not cheap. Overall, I'd say it's contemporary quality at a contemporary price range, which is very fair. 

The quality control was lacking in the bag I saw. Part of the strap was glued and the glue came undone (better construction would've been to sew it). The suede on the bag was also uneven (parts of it looked worn out). I contacted DeMellier and they were very kind and willing to take it back including shipping, even though the bag had been hotstamped and therefore non-refundable.

Overall, I'd just be aware that the price is reasonable because the bag isn't TOP quality, but still good and a great alternative for all the run-of-the-mill mid-range designers that you see. I would definitely recommend buying from them with confidence because their service is really top notch, and you'd be hard-pressed to find anything like that in this price range.


----------



## MamaSleepy

papertiger said:


> More info here:
> 
> https://www.pentagram.com/work/khaore/story
> 
> Ridiculous they don't put more info on their own site. Guess it's a rookie mistake but please *sigh*


A _MAJOR_ peeve of mine is a website w/o info!
Wish I could say CH Carolina Herrera made a rookie mistake on her bag web pages but she's been selling longer than some PTFer's have been alive!  She offers no dimensions, names, colors, materials, prices - nothing but numbered photos. Argh@!#


----------



## papertiger

MamaSleepy said:


> A _MAJOR_ peeve of mine is a website w/o info!
> Wish I could say CH Carolina Herrera made a rookie mistake on her bag web pages but she's been selling longer than some PTFer's have been alive!  She offers no dimensions, names, colors, materials, prices - nothing but numbered photos. Argh@!#



Sounds awful, how ca anyone determine if the bag's for them. I must say I love her evening dresses but don't know her bags well, do you have any experience, what are they like?


----------



## papertiger

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I wanted to share my experience with DeMellier on this thread. I bought two bags from them as gifts. I've seen one, and the other was on pre-order and will be shipped directly to the recipient, so I won't be able to see it in person.
> 
> The first was a midi Venice. The quality was alright for the price. I'd say it was better than the quality of Coach New York, but not quite as good as Coach 1941. The leather was nice enough for the price point, but the bag was grained and I prefer smooth leathers. I think Coach 1941 has a nicer feeling pebbled leather. I do hope to get a smooth leather bag from them one day, but I'm waiting for their next season releases. The stitching and construction were alright, and the hardware definitely in the mid-range, not particularly heavy but not cheap. Overall, I'd say it's contemporary quality at a contemporary price range, which is very fair.
> 
> The quality control was lacking in the bag I saw. Part of the strap was glued and the glue came undone (better construction would've been to sew it). The suede on the bag was also uneven (parts of it looked worn out). I contacted DeMellier and they were very kind and willing to take it back including shipping, even though the bag had been hotstamped and therefore non-refundable.
> 
> Overall, I'd just be aware that the price is reasonable because the bag isn't TOP quality, but still good and a great alternative for all the run-of-the-mill mid-range designers that you see. I would definitely recommend buying from them with confidence because their service is really top notch, and you'd be hard-pressed to find anything like that in this price range.



Great to hear a review.

OT a little but FYI, I think Coach's 1941 has been discontinued as a separate entity. Coachies correct me if I've got hold of the wrong end of the stick.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

papertiger said:


> Sounds awful, how ca anyone determine if the bag's for them. I must say I love her evening dresses but don't know her bags well, do you have any experience, what are they like?


I've only seen them at the outlets, and I thought the quality was a bit hit-or-miss. The Matroska tote leather was very thin, but perhaps they did that on purpose to make the totes light. I remember seeing a shearling bag that felt luscious, but in general I thought that the quality wasn't quite up to the retail prices she asks ($1000-$1500 full price). I can't remember the details though, and perhaps they have different stock for outlets though! Maybe the retail pieces are better quality  


papertiger said:


> Great to hear a review.
> 
> OT a little but FYI, I think Coach's 1941 has been discontinued as a separate entity. Coachies correct me if I've got hold of the wrong end of the stick.


Yes, sadly I think they're giving up the 1941 quality pieces. I don't think they were selling well enough, as many of them have since ended up at the outlet. I've also read from the Coach subforum that the newer 1941 doesn't feel the same as old 1941


----------



## MooMooVT

papertiger said:


> Great to hear a review.
> 
> OT a little but FYI, I think Coach's 1941 has been discontinued as a separate entity. Coachies correct me if I've got hold of the wrong end of the stick.


Here's a link to the state of Coach 1941. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/is-1941-gone.997352/

TL/DR - Coach is phasing out the 1941 line in that it's not going to specifically distinguish between 1941 and other Coach bags. If you know what was/is a 1941 bag - there shouldn't be a difference. At least for now. We'll see what Coach has in store - but it doesn't look promising if it was the 1941 bags that brought you back to Coach in the first place.


----------



## LÁNXN

jessica1212 said:


> I was skeptical at first as well.  But, I do think its official website does present its actual color tone quite well.  At least it was not a surprise when i got their long wallet.


Hi Jessica, 

as a young brand, we just want to say thank you for the support and sharing.  We will keep up our work to design and craft bags one step at a time.  

Best, 
Lánxn Team


----------



## cilucia

I'm loving this thread. I finally decided to go through the 29 pages so far and compile (hopefully most of) the brands mentioned onto a Pinterest board.

I'll add a couple brands myself: 

VereVerto
Cuyana
I recently purchased a bag from each above, but haven't gotten around to taking photos yet! I'll post back here when I get a chance. 

Also thanks to the thread, I am pretty sure I am going to purchase the Lotuff Leather Mini Luna in Indigo (primarily for travel, as I like to keep my passport, wallet, and phone on me in, and be able to stuff the purse into a larger personal item carry-on bag). I've requested leather swatches, so am excited to see those! 









I'm super into the idea of leather interiors as well. Lotuff also has this bag that I really like (gives me a Celine Belt bag crossed with a Mulberry Classic Bayswater kind of vibe?), but certainly will not purchase as I have no use for it at all (also doesn't seem like it has a crossbody option): 









Another brand I came across randomly from the IHDA (? never heard of it) -- has anyone heard of Ellia Wang? These two designs are super interesting to me.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Stumbled across this etsy seller and I'm intrigued. I'm wary on etsy and ebay; there are too many people trying to pass off mass-produced, cheap fast fashion as their own product or as vintage and make a profit with a 200% markup. But these are quite pretty and delicate, and the seller is claiming they're handmade of lovely materials like mulberry silk. They cost less than $100, so though the relatively low price is suspicious, I'm tempted to try one out! 
https://etsy.me/2IVzwvQ


----------



## Cookiefiend

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Stumbled across this etsy seller and I'm intrigued. I'm wary on etsy and ebay; there are too many people trying to pass off mass-produced, cheap fast fashion as their own product or as vintage and make a profit with a 200% markup. But these are quite pretty and delicate, and the seller is claiming they're handmade of lovely materials like mulberry silk. They cost less than $100, so though the relatively low price is suspicious, I'm tempted to try one out!
> https://etsy.me/2IVzwvQ


They are darling little bags, I'm tempted too but I truly don't have a need for one…


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cookiefiend said:


> They are darling little bags, I'm tempted too but I truly don't have a need for one…


Same!!  I'm glad I saw it though; it was a good reminder that there are lovely bags from all kinds of sources and price ranges


----------



## cilucia

I took some pics of my VereVerto Macta convertible backpack today and thought I would share my thoughts (I also just posted my Cuyana mini saddle photos here). 

Like my Cuyana purchase, this purchase was prompted by a very specific need: work conferences. I needed to be able to carry my 13” work laptop + my Cuyana purse (to comply with flight rules of 1 carry-on bag and 1 personal item), still look “professional”, fit under a seat on a plane, and not kill my shoulders. I decided I wanted a convertible backpack/tote and looked at a lot of options. 

I very nearly got the Senreve Maestra, but it is way too huge (I’m just shy of 5’4”) and is too boxy for my needs. If that bag was only 3-4” in depth, I’m pretty sure I would’ve considered it more seriously (even though it’s much wider as well). The smaller two sizes were too small to fit my work laptop. 

In the end, I kept coming back to this one from VereVerto (which I found on Garmentory) because of the clean lines, small size (just _barely _fits my laptop) and minimal hardware / dangly bits. The only review I could find on this brand was some random Chinese YouTuber (about 8min30 second into the video). Her review was useful, and luckily I can understand just enough Chinese that she really liked the bag (and thought it looked even nicer worn in). 





I really like the simple top handle, and that you have the option of undoing the snaps and pulling out to get a trapeze kind of shape as well (this gave me enough extra room to stuff an airport sandwich into it before my flight home!): 





To convert to tote form, you just unhook the backpack straps from the bottom and hook onto the opposite strap D ring. 



I will admit that there seems to be a knack to how you do it, so that the straps aren’t twisted funny and will lay flat on your shoulder. Here’s how it looks at the connection points. 



I’m overall very happy with the purchase. My only gripe is that it is unlined (one of my fabric pouches I used to store various cables has some colour transfer on it after a week’s use). I would have also preferred if there was a zip pocket on the backside to tuck a passport or phone into, some interior slip pockets for business cards (there is one shallow zippered pouch but it has a weirdish stiff lining), and maybe a zip closure at they top under the flap to keep things extra secure (but I recognize that would add weight and change the look). 



Also, quite happy that there are feet on this, as it definitely sat on the ground during very enthralling sessions.



So not perfect by any means, but for <$500 with two ways to wear, and had a design that appealed to me, I’m quite happy!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

cilucia said:


> I took some pics of my VereVerto Macta convertible backpack today and thought I would share my thoughts (I also just posted my Cuyana mini saddle photos here).
> 
> Like my Cuyana purchase, this purchase was prompted by a very specific need: work conferences. I needed to be able to carry my 13” work laptop + my Cuyana purse (to comply with flight rules of 1 carry-on bag and 1 personal item), still look “professional”, fit under a seat on a plane, and not kill my shoulders. I decided I wanted a convertible backpack/tote and looked at a lot of options.
> 
> I very nearly got the Senreve Maestra, but it is way too huge (I’m just shy of 5’4”) and is too boxy for my needs. If that bag was only 3-4” in depth, I’m pretty sure I would’ve considered it more seriously (even though it’s much wider as well). The smaller two sizes were too small to fit my work laptop.
> 
> In the end, I kept coming back to this one from VereVerto (which I found on Garmentory) because of the clean lines, small size (just _barely _fits my laptop) and minimal hardware / dangly bits. The only review I could find on this brand was some random Chinese YouTuber (about 8min30 second into the video). Her review was useful, and luckily I can understand just enough Chinese that she really liked the bag (and thought it looked even nicer worn in).
> View attachment 4254272
> 
> View attachment 4254279
> 
> 
> I really like the simple top handle, and that you have the option of undoing the snaps and pulling out to get a trapeze kind of shape as well (this gave me enough extra room to stuff an airport sandwich into it before my flight home!):
> View attachment 4254277
> 
> View attachment 4254275
> 
> 
> To convert to tote form, you just unhook the backpack straps from the bottom and hook onto the opposite strap D ring.
> View attachment 4254273
> 
> 
> I will admit that there seems to be a knack to how you do it, so that the straps aren’t twisted funny and will lay flat on your shoulder. Here’s how it looks at the connection points.
> View attachment 4254281
> 
> 
> I’m overall very happy with the purchase. My only gripe is that it is unlined (one of my fabric pouches I used to store various cables has some colour transfer on it after a week’s use). I would have also preferred if there was a zip pocket on the backside to tuck a passport or phone into, some interior slip pockets for business cards (there is one shallow zippered pouch but it has a weirdish stiff lining), and maybe a zip closure at they top under the flap to keep things extra secure (but I recognize that would add weight and change the look).
> View attachment 4254276
> 
> 
> Also, quite happy that there are feet on this, as it definitely sat on the ground during very enthralling sessions.
> View attachment 4254278
> 
> 
> So not perfect by any means, but for <$500 with two ways to wear, and had a design that appealed to me, I’m quite happy!


Thank you for such an in-depth review!! I've been interested in VereVerto for a while because of their veg tanned leather, which is my favorite kind. That's a really great (and great- looking) work bag and I'm glad to hear you're enjoying it!


----------



## ipsum

papertiger said:


> ad this bag (unfortunately, it's sold out in navy).


It's back in stock : https://www.fairfaxandfavor.com/collections/bags/products/the-windsor-navy

You made me interested in their mini camera bag. It doesn't help I've very bad addiction to tan bags. Those beautiful brown hues


----------



## ipsum

polkadots55 said:


> But I am determined to research & find a style or company (similar the admiration the forum for Massaccesi). And part of my research & learning is needing to figure out what is a fair price for a good bag.


Have you taken a look at preloved Ferragamos? Quality is excellent and their resale value is terrible.


----------



## matchamatcha

papertiger said:


> I like they have a bag called Garbage but the bag I like best is the Cone. What I don't like is there's very little about who or what is Khaore, where they're based etc.  Bit of a gamble I'd say.



i jumped the gun and bought the kutchra and garbage in white earlier this week.. knowing that i can return them in case anything... I tend to always purchase most of the things i want to see and return them in not fit (bad habit... but necessary with limited access to brands that doesn't have a big physical presence) 

the bags arrived today, and they look much better in person then the website. i am instantly in love with the kutchra, it's so elegant and classy looking. the garbage is more sculptural and definitely for a special occasion or when you are feeling extra. Both of the leathers are sturdy and have a good weight to it, definitely feels more luxury, in love with the leather of Kutchra, the garbage's leather is a little too stiff for my taste.  The garbages opening is unexpected, I was thinking it will be opened from the top, but instead the opening is only with a zipper, still need to test it out to see if it's convenient. The zipper looks and feels like a ziplock bag which is kind of cool as I haven't seen anything like it.

Time to test these new bags out


----------



## slip

There’s some good brands from Thailand.
https://www.sacstreetsocial.com/
A Pale Petal
And Australian brand ‘The Daily Edited’
Made in Italy Pratesi and Roberta Pieri


----------



## papertiger

matchamatcha said:


> i jumped the gun and bought the kutchra and garbage in white earlier this week.. knowing that i can return them in case anything... I tend to always purchase most of the things i want to see and return them in not fit (bad habit... but necessary with limited access to brands that doesn't have a big physical presence)
> 
> the bags arrived today, and they look much better in person then the website. i am instantly in love with the kutchra, it's so elegant and classy looking. the garbage is more sculptural and definitely for a special occasion or when you are feeling extra. Both of the leathers are sturdy and have a good weight to it, definitely feels more luxury, in love with the leather of Kutchra, the garbage's leather is a little too stiff for my taste.  The garbages opening is unexpected, I was thinking it will be opened from the top, but instead the opening is only with a zipper, still need to test it out to see if it's convenient. The zipper looks and feels like a ziplock bag which is kind of cool as I haven't seen anything like it.
> 
> Time to test these new bags out



These are so unusual, and  love the sculptural quality of both, the kutchra is very elegant too. Thanks for the first impressions, looking forward to your user review


----------



## bellebellebelle19

matchamatcha said:


> i jumped the gun and bought the kutchra and garbage in white earlier this week.. knowing that i can return them in case anything... I tend to always purchase most of the things i want to see and return them in not fit (bad habit... but necessary with limited access to brands that doesn't have a big physical presence)
> 
> the bags arrived today, and they look much better in person then the website. i am instantly in love with the kutchra, it's so elegant and classy looking. the garbage is more sculptural and definitely for a special occasion or when you are feeling extra. Both of the leathers are sturdy and have a good weight to it, definitely feels more luxury, in love with the leather of Kutchra, the garbage's leather is a little too stiff for my taste.  The garbages opening is unexpected, I was thinking it will be opened from the top, but instead the opening is only with a zipper, still need to test it out to see if it's convenient. The zipper looks and feels like a ziplock bag which is kind of cool as I haven't seen anything like it.
> 
> Time to test these new bags out


Really like the look of the first one; thanks for sharing! How does the leather feel? Is it soft or rigid? Smooth, supple, stiff? Any idea what kind of leather it is? Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## papertiger

cilucia said:


> I took some pics of my VereVerto Macta convertible backpack today and thought I would share my thoughts (I also just posted my Cuyana mini saddle photos here).
> 
> Like my Cuyana purchase, this purchase was prompted by a very specific need: work conferences. I needed to be able to carry my 13” work laptop + my Cuyana purse (to comply with flight rules of 1 carry-on bag and 1 personal item), still look “professional”, fit under a seat on a plane, and not kill my shoulders. I decided I wanted a convertible backpack/tote and looked at a lot of options.
> 
> I very nearly got the Senreve Maestra, but it is way too huge (I’m just shy of 5’4”) and is too boxy for my needs. If that bag was only 3-4” in depth, I’m pretty sure I would’ve considered it more seriously (even though it’s much wider as well). The smaller two sizes were too small to fit my work laptop.
> 
> In the end, I kept coming back to this one from VereVerto (which I found on Garmentory) because of the clean lines, small size (just _barely _fits my laptop) and minimal hardware / dangly bits. The only review I could find on this brand was some random Chinese YouTuber (about 8min30 second into the video). Her review was useful, and luckily I can understand just enough Chinese that she really liked the bag (and thought it looked even nicer worn in).
> View attachment 4254272
> 
> View attachment 4254279
> 
> 
> I really like the simple top handle, and that you have the option of undoing the snaps and pulling out to get a trapeze kind of shape as well (this gave me enough extra room to stuff an airport sandwich into it before my flight home!):
> View attachment 4254277
> 
> View attachment 4254275
> 
> 
> To convert to tote form, you just unhook the backpack straps from the bottom and hook onto the opposite strap D ring.
> View attachment 4254273
> 
> 
> I will admit that there seems to be a knack to how you do it, so that the straps aren’t twisted funny and will lay flat on your shoulder. Here’s how it looks at the connection points.
> View attachment 4254281
> 
> 
> I’m overall very happy with the purchase. My only gripe is that it is unlined (one of my fabric pouches I used to store various cables has some colour transfer on it after a week’s use). I would have also preferred if there was a zip pocket on the backside to tuck a passport or phone into, some interior slip pockets for business cards (there is one shallow zippered pouch but it has a weirdish stiff lining), and maybe a zip closure at they top under the flap to keep things extra secure (but I recognize that would add weight and change the look).
> View attachment 4254276
> 
> 
> Also, quite happy that there are feet on this, as it definitely sat on the ground during very enthralling sessions.
> View attachment 4254278
> 
> 
> So not perfect by any means, but for <$500 with two ways to wear, and had a design that appealed to me, I’m quite happy!



Congratulations to you and thanks so much for the review. I like that you buy for need. 

The fact that you like the bag better worn-in is a great indication of emotional investment for the longterm


----------



## papertiger

ipsum said:


> It's back in stock : https://www.fairfaxandfavor.com/collections/bags/products/the-windsor-navy
> 
> You made me interested in their mini camera bag. It doesn't help I've very bad addiction to tan bags. Those beautiful brown hues
> View attachment 4254825




That's tPF for you, . Camera styles are always useful. I've been so busy I haven't had a chance for a proper catch-up. If you decide to go for it please keep us updated, I am still thinking about one of their bags too. It always takes me a while (and I just bought some jewellery) but navy suede is calling to me ha ha.


----------



## papertiger

Have we mentioned *R.S.V.P*.?

@allywchu1 alerted me to them  . They're French and mostly do box bag styles that can be clutches or shoulder bags made in Franche-Comté (Eastern France) or Andalusia, Spain. I haven't see any IRL but a fantastic alternative to the designer box bags around now .

Total  from me.

https://rsvp-paris.com/collections/bags

This is the Maxi Box in navy


----------



## catsinthebag

papertiger said:


> Have we mentioned *R.S.V.P*.?
> 
> @allywchu1 alerted me to them  . They're French and mostly do box bag styles that can be clutches or shoulder bags made in Franche-Comté (Eastern France) or Andalusia, Spain. I haven't see any IRL but a fantastic alternative to the designer box bags around now .
> 
> Total  from me.
> 
> https://rsvp-paris.com/collections/bags
> 
> This is the Maxi Box in navy



I really like this! But I don’t see the Maxi Box on the website right now. I was looking at the Box Clutch but it’s really too small for me. The Maxi might be perfect.


----------



## catsinthebag

Does anyone have a bag from Haerfest? They were named in a PurseBlog article. I really like the look of the Agnes satchel. I love when small bags have an outside pocket for your phone. 

https://haerfest.com/shop/agnes-satchel-cross-body-8/


----------



## MamaSleepy

catsinthebag said:


> I really like this! But I don’t see the Maxi Box on the website right now. I was looking at the Box Clutch but it’s really too small for me. The Maxi might be perfect.


I couldn't find it either so I referred to the link within the post.


----------



## papertiger

catsinthebag said:


> I really like this! But I don’t see the Maxi Box on the website right now. I was looking at the Box Clutch but it’s really too small for me. The Maxi might be perfect.



Sometimes it comes up as 'Maxi Clutch' ad others 'Maxi Pochette'

https://rsvp-paris.com/collections/frontpage/products/maxi-boxcalf-cognac

Here's a more direct link. just choose a colour

Dimensions 26 x 20 x 10cm and it also has a detachable strap.


----------



## snibor

catsinthebag said:


> Does anyone have a bag from Haerfest? They were named in a PurseBlog article. I really like the look of the Agnes satchel. I love when small bags have an outside pocket for your phone.
> 
> https://haerfest.com/shop/agnes-satchel-cross-body-8/



It looks beautiful


----------



## catsinthebag

papertiger said:


> Sometimes it comes up as 'Maxi Clutch' ad others 'Maxi Pochette'
> 
> https://rsvp-paris.com/collections/frontpage/products/maxi-boxcalf-cognac
> 
> Here's a more direct link. just choose a colour
> 
> Dimensions 26 x 20 x 10cm and it also has a detachable strap.



Thanks for the link... now I have to decide what to do!


----------



## papertiger

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks for the link... now I have to decide what to do!



Sorry to lead you into temptation, can't say I'm not tempted too


----------



## bellarusa

My Cuyana tote just arrived and it is bigger than I thought but omg I don't mind the spaciousness.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bellarusa said:


> My Cuyana tote just arrived and it is bigger than I thought but omg I don't mind the spaciousness.


Very nice! My best friend had a Cuyana tote and the leather was good quality  Are you using their organizer in yours? I love all the specially designed pockets!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Laurel Dasso Leathers!


----------



## bellarusa

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Very nice! My best friend had a Cuyana tote and the leather was good quality  Are you using their organizer in yours? I love all the specially designed pockets!



Yes using the insert from Cuyana.  Fits perfectly and easy to manage. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Ratio et motus, a young brand by Asian-American designers. I don't own any by them, but I'm keeping my eye on them. Here's what they say about their materials:

We care about the impact the fashion industry has on the environment. The sustainable responsibility is carried out through our business practices. 

We only source leather from local Italian tanneries with a mission of low carbon footprint, minimum toxic wastage, low water consumption and ethical supply chain.

All leather used on our products are by-product from the meat industry and our water repellent lining is made of Vegan leather. 

All customized hardwares are made of nickle-free plating.​
Prices are ~500-1600USD, but cool and unique:


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Fashionkind has a carefully curated selection of clothing and accessories that make a difference in the world. Each item has a beautiful story behind the charitable cause it supports and most are made by hand from traditional art forms. Here are some of the prettiest bags from their website, and the prices range from $345-$2200. Expensive, but it is arguably fair when you consider to whom the money is going!


----------



## bellarusa

Did we talk about APC already? What are your thoughts?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bellarusa said:


> Did we talk about APC already? What are your thoughts?



No, I don't think so! I think their vegetable tanned bags are gorgeous. I once followed a woman in NYC go find out what beautiful bag she had, and it was APC!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

For those who want Fendi or Miu Miu levels of bling but not the $2k-$5k price tag, Gedebe does awesome blingy bags for €501-€997.














I like this one because it has my name 





They do shoes as well:


----------



## matchamatcha

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Really like the look of the first one; thanks for sharing! How does the leather feel? Is it soft or rigid? Smooth, supple, stiff? Any idea what kind of leather it is? Sorry for all the questions!



Been using the kutchra (1st one) for a week or more now and in love with it. The leather is rigid and smooth, has a good weight and shine to it. It is coated calf leather! It holds a good amount of item for daily use, i put ipad, phone, water bottle, note book, wallet and keys in, the shapes holds really well. I get a lot of people asking about the bag, it has been a good conversation starter.


----------



## papertiger

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Fashionkind has a carefully curated selection of clothing and accessories that make a difference in the world. Each item has a beautiful story behind the charitable cause it supports and most are made by hand from traditional art forms. Here are some of the prettiest bags from their website, and the prices range from $345-$2200. Expensive, but it is arguably fair when you consider to whom the money is going!



The first one is like a work of art


----------



## Jochae

I recently ordered the Cuyana structured tote as a present for my mother. It’s in its way and let you all know if it’s a structured bag that holds it shape (it can stand on its own when placed of a flat surface) or if it’s  body is “sort of” structured but flops over and it just has a sturdy base.

Here are a few bags that I’ve come across over the months that I would consider purchasing. I haven’t seen mentioned on the thead (if they were, mentioning them again can’t be that bad because some of these are just BEAUTIFUL) Also, my taste is more towards the unusually shaped, structured, or embellished bags, so I know these won’t appeal to everyone. But for me, I go gaga for these  . I hope some of you like them too!

These are in no specific order.

Benedetta Bruzziches
https://www.benedettabruzziches.com/
I LOVE these two, but they’re sold out! Hopefully they’ll come back in stock. Some of her clutches are available at Bergdorf’s.









Yuzefi
https://yuzefi.com/
Also available at NAP, Bergdorf, Farfetch, Nordstrom, etc.

Perrin Paris
https://shop.perrinparis.com/collections/fw18-handbags
Select clutches are also available at Bergdorf.



Sophie Hulme
https://sophiehulme.com/shop/



Rejina Pyo
https://rejinapyo.com/collections/bags



Lautem Official
https://lautemofficial.com/shop/


----------



## Jochae

Gabriela Hearst
https://www.gabrielahearst.com/
Emerged in 2015, this year she was also the first designer to switch to biodegradable packaging. There aren’t prices for the bags on the site and none of them seem to be for immediate purchase. It seems like you submit a request for an order. So this brand may not be reasonably priced. I actually did a google search and found two different pre-owned bags, one from TheRealReal for $1800 and another from 1stdibs for $6300! So I’m uncertain about the price (maybe many of you know about the brand already and I’m the one that’s been under a rock, lol). But I felt I should share anyway since the designs are so unique!


Azra
https://azra.ae/collections/the-luna/products/white-luna
New designer (emerged mid 2015) based in Dubai. The Luna bag is really cute.

Unitude
https://www.unitude.com/collections/handbags
They have unique totes but the low price point is suspicious.

Pop and Suki
https://popandsuki.com/collections/bags
Super fun and cute range of designs. Some of the patterns can be a bit tacky but there are many patterns that are classic and more subdued.

Neely and Chloe
https://neelyandchloe.com/product-category/handbag/
Their tote leathers look amazing! The mini lady bag is really cute but I’m unsure about the quality.

Cesta Collective
https://cestacollective.com/



That’s all for now


----------



## LRG

TotinScience said:


> I discovered a French minimalist brand Ateliers Auguste a few months ago via Instagram and got really intrigued by their timeless designs and a fairly affordable price point. Fortunately, my best friend went to Paris on vacation, so I convinced him to bring me their Monceau bag to avoid paying shipping . Finally got the bag after waiting awhile and am very happy! It is very minimalist, but leather feels superb and sturdy, beautiful black color. Stitching is perfect and the bag, while fairly compact, actually fits a decent amount of things (like a 10 inch iPad and a 12 Oz Zojirushi tumbler!). They only have about 3 styles for women, but I think quality/price ratio is very good. The bags are designed in France and manufactured in Italy.



Thank you so much for posting this! I had this bag on my holiday wishlist and I think my husband for it for me, but I’ve been nervous since I haven’t heard a lot about it. I’m happy to hear it’s as amazing as it looks!


----------



## LRG

TotinScience said:


> I discovered a French minimalist brand Ateliers Auguste a few months ago via Instagram and got really intrigued by their timeless designs and a fairly affordable price point. Fortunately, my best friend went to Paris on vacation, so I convinced him to bring me their Monceau bag to avoid paying shipping . Finally got the bag after waiting awhile and am very happy! It is very minimalist, but leather feels superb and sturdy, beautiful black color. Stitching is perfect and the bag, while fairly compact, actually fits a decent amount of things (like a 10 inch iPad and a 12 Oz Zojirushi tumbler!). They only have about 3 styles for women, but I think quality/price ratio is very good. The bags are designed in France and manufactured in Italy.



Thank you so much for posting this! I had this bag on my holiday wishlist and I think my husband for it for me, but I’ve been nervous since I haven’t heard a lot about it. I’m happy to hear it’s as amazing as it looks!


----------



## TotinScience

LRG said:


> Thank you so much for posting this! I had this bag on my holiday wishlist and I think my husband for it for me, but I’ve been nervous since I haven’t heard a lot about it. I’m happy to hear it’s as amazing as it looks!


oh yay, that's so exciting! I am not a huge fan of the fact that they seemed to have raised their prices a little bit recently, but even at the current cost, IMO, the bag is still worth it.  I wore it today again and it's a great errands bag that has room for just a little more - it fits my 12 OZ Zojirushi coffee tumbler and a daily planner, for example! It is currently firmly on my "do not resell" list due to its classic design and functionality.  So I very much hope you will love it as much as I do . Did you get it black or some other color?


----------



## seton

Jochae said:


> I
> 
> Here are a few bags that I’ve come across over the months that I would consider purchasing. I haven’t seen mentioned on the thead (if they were, mentioning them again can’t be that bad because some of these are just BEAUTIFUL) Also, my taste is more towards the unusually shaped, structured, or embellished bags, so I know these won’t appeal to everyone. But for me, I go gaga for these  . I hope some of you like them too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perrin Paris
> https://shop.perrinparis.com/collections/fw18-handbags
> Select clutches are also available at Bergdorf.
> View attachment 4272655
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4272650



For ppl in the tristate area, besides the boutique in NYC, Perrin also has an outlet in Woodbury Commons which they dont seem to be mentioning on the website.


----------



## jbags07

obscurity7 said:


> I'd like to add Manu Atelier (I have the Pristine and it's indestructible): https://manuatelier.com/shop.html
> 
> There are a few brands I've picked up on from other ladies on this forum, and I'd love to know if someone has their bags.
> 
> The Bridge: http://www.thebridge.it/us_en/
> DeMellier: https://www.demellierlondon.com/
> Graf Lantz: http://www.graf-lantz.com/


I am still on page 2 so I am not sure if anyone has commented about Demellier. I’ve purchased 2 of their mini zvenice bags in the last 6 months. They are divine. Gorgeous leather. A fabulous bag. Free shipping and returns to the US also. On my radar is the Oslo. Very chic and modern!


----------



## jbags07

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I have my eye on DeMellier as well - someone recently posted an unboxing of one! She also said she'll do an updated review in a month.  Otherwise there definitely isn't enough information on the brand online!
> 
> Also, @bernz84, that is so nice of Delage to write to you. Also a good business tactic to keep an eye on TPF!



I have 2 Demellier bags and they are divine. Hold up really well. I’ve used one on and off for 6 months and it looks new. My mini Venice in dark green. Very pleased with the quality and style of this brand.


----------



## TotinScience

Ookvintage said:


> I have 2 Demellier bags and they are divine. Hold up really well. I’ve used one on and off for 6 months and it looks new. My mini Venice in dark green. Very pleased with the quality and style of this brand.


You just killed me with this


----------



## jbags07

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Ahhhh, I really want one of their bags!! Please post your thoughts and pics on the Coccinelle thread when you have a chance so I can oogle over your new bag there!! https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/introducing-coccinelle.958499/page-4#post-32383234


I have 6 coccinelle bags and love them. Great quality, well made, lovely leather. And the styles are gorgeous, very vintage 50s vibe. Highly recommend!


----------



## jbags07

[


----------



## jbags07

TotinScience said:


> You just killed me with this


Oh! i just came across your review.  Gosh, I was so pleased with my bags!  No quality issues at all, and thought the quality excellent for the price point. I didn’t mean to contradict your review!


----------



## TotinScience

Ookvintage said:


> Oh! i just came across your review.  Gosh, I was so pleased with my bags!  No quality issues at all, and thought the quality excellent for the price point. I didn’t mean to contradict your review!


I was referring to the death of my money tree that learning about DeMellier might cause


----------



## jbags07

TotinScience said:


> I was referring to the death of my money tree that learning about DeMellier might cause


Oh gosh! Sorry, I confused you with someone else☺️  I was posting so much last night!  Lol yes, death to the money tree . Seriously, I looove my 2 Mini Venice’s. Very classic too, they will stand the test of time. After a Christmas I am hoping to add an Oslo. They are gorgeous too. Sorry, I am a bad influence! Just very enthusiastic about this brand


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Ookvintage said:


> Oh gosh! Sorry, I confused you with someone else☺️  I was posting so much last night!  Lol yes, death to the money tree . Seriously, I looove my 2 Mini Venice’s. Very classic too, they will stand the test of time. After a Christmas I am hoping to add an Oslo. They are gorgeous too. Sorry, I am a bad influence! Just very enthusiastic about this brand


I bought the Berlin as a gift and just saw it in person recently - I really liked it! Much more than the mini Venice (just based on my preferences!). I thought the pebbled leather was lovely without the backing they add to give structure to the Venice, because I prefer my pebbled leathers to be all puddly. The Berlin didn't come with any quality issues either. 

I definitely want to buy one; I'm just waiting for them to release it in more interesting colors. They keep releasing the mini in fun leather and colorblock combinations but hardly ever the regular! I've definitely pestered them about it LOL. I'm sad they discontinued their bespoke service. You used to be able to customize any of their bags to your own leather and color choices.


----------



## TotinScience

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I bought the Berlin as a gift and just saw it in person recently - I really liked it! Much more than the mini Venice (just based on my preferences!). I thought the pebbled leather was lovely without the backing they add to give structure to the Venice, because I prefer my pebbled leathers to be all puddly. The Berlin didn't come with any quality issues either.
> 
> I definitely want to buy one; I'm just waiting for them to release it in more interesting colors. They keep releasing the mini in fun leather and colorblock combinations but hardly ever the regular! I've definitely pestered them about it LOL. I'm sad they discontinued their bespoke service. You used to be able to customize any of their bags to your own leather and color choices.


I love mini Berlin in colorblocked green/crema/black! The only thing that somewhat puts me off is the big ol' piece of hardware at the front - in my mind it almost looks like Hermes' H and I can't unsee it.
I am very excited about the San Diego tote - it is exactly the kind of N/S tote I've been looking for awhile that has a zipper closure. While I don't necessarily need it right now, I am glad to see such a thing exists from a good brand .


----------



## jbags07

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I bought the Berlin as a gift and just saw it in person recently - I really liked it! Much more than the mini Venice (just based on my preferences!). I thought the pebbled leather was lovely without the backing they add to give structure to the Venice, because I prefer my pebbled leathers to be all puddly. The Berlin didn't come with any quality issues either.
> 
> I definitely want to buy one; I'm just waiting for them to release it in more interesting colors. They keep releasing the mini in fun leather and colorblock combinations but hardly ever the regular! I've definitely pestered them about it LOL. I'm sad they discontinued their bespoke service. You used to be able to customize any of their bags to your own leather and color choices.



I just looked again at the Berlin....such a great bag. I was so focused on the Venice and Oslo I haven’t really looked at the Berlin colors. I had no idea they used to customize! That’s too bad it’s no longer an option. I am going to keep an eye out for added colors on the Berlin!  Right now I am trying to find funds to pick up a few Massaccesi bags before they close up. If you have not heard of them, there is a thread here on the forum, and one with just pix. He customizes. And is still taking orders. His bags are divine. The leather and craftsmanship apparently out of this world.


----------



## TotinScience

Ookvintage said:


> His bags are divine.


Marco's bags to me are like an incredible homemade Italian meal. It may not be 1000%, all the time, every time ruthlessly perfect like a higher end brand, but for what very reasonable money you pay you get something beautiful, made just for you, with love, out of amazing materials


----------



## jbags07

TotinScience said:


> Marco's bags to me are like an incredible homemade Italian meal. It may not be 1000%, all the time, every time ruthlessly perfect like a higher end brand, but for what very reasonable money you pay you get something beautiful, made just for you, with love, out of amazing materials



I am sad that he is closing! And that I did not find him earlier. I’ve exchanged emails with him, and I am ordering a little muse, 2 Daphne’s, a flora, and phoebe. Kind of overkill  but afraid he will stop taking orders!  Do you have any of these styles?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

TotinScience said:


> I love mini Berlin in colorblocked green/crema/black! The only thing that somewhat puts me off is the big ol' piece of hardware at the front - in my mind it almost looks like Hermes' H and I can't unsee it.
> I am very excited about the San Diego tote - it is exactly the kind of N/S tote I've been looking for awhile that has a zipper closure. While I don't necessarily need it right now, I am glad to see such a thing exists from a good brand .


Ha! The person I gifted it too said the exact same thing about the H, except she loves it! All their designs are really stylish AND functional, which I love


----------



## piosavsfan

Any recommendations for brands with slouchy, smooshy bags? I'm looking for unstructured bags in yummy leathers. Something along the lines of Rough & Tumble, which is already a favorite.


----------



## TotinScience

piosavsfan said:


> Any recommendations for brands with slouchy, smooshy bags? I'm looking for unstructured bags in yummy leathers. Something along the lines of Rough & Tumble, which is already a favorite.


Arayla was brought up here quite a few times - the prices are steep, but leathers are honestly incredible.
As far as smooshy leathers go, it's also hard to beat Deadly Ponies from New Zealand - I don't know what they do to that deerskin, but it's the softest, plushiest leather out there.


----------



## TotinScience

Ookvintage said:


> I am sad that he is closing! And that I did not find him earlier. I’ve exchanged emails with him, and I am ordering a little muse, 2 Daphne’s, a flora, and phoebe. Kind of overkill  but afraid he will stop taking orders!  Do you have any of these styles?


Those are super lovely styles! I am more of a sucker for a slightly soft medium-large bag, but my Mom actually has both Phoebe and Flora and she loves both of those!


----------



## piosavsfan

TotinScience said:


> Arayla was brought up here quite a few times - the prices are steep, but leathers are honestly incredible.
> As far as smooshy leathers go, it's also hard to beat Deadly Ponies from New Zealand - I don't know what they do to that deerskin, but it's the softest, plushiest leather out there.


Ooh I have never heard off Deadly Ponies. Some of their bags definitely look promising. I might have to try out something in ultraviolet!


----------



## jellyv

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Ha! The person I gifted it too said the exact same thing about the H, except she loves it! All their designs are really stylish AND functional, which I love


I really like the hardware on the Berlin and consider it a strong element in its design. A very good-looking bag that also tempts me!


----------



## jbags07

TotinScience said:


> Those are super lovely styles! I am more of a sucker for a slightly soft medium-large bag, but my Mom actually has both Phoebe and Flora and she loves both of those!


I love his larger soft bags too but figured I would start with these. Good to hear your mom has and likes them!  I thought they would be classic choices. The Selene and Aphrodite seem like what you are talking about. I hope I am able to pick up one if each before he officially stops taking orders


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oops wrong thread


----------



## Narnanz

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oops wrong thread


I dont mind...its a wonderful collection.


----------



## TotinScience

For all the athletic bag ladies, I have to give a shout out to Caraa. I had their embroidered studio duffel for a bit and was very impressed with how thoughtfully and well that bag was made (not to mention gorgeous). I ultimately let it go because it was a bit too big for me and instead took the plunge and got their signature studio bag medium in moss during a winter magic promo. While Id say the regular price for this bag is crazy high (for a gym bag), it is an engineering marvel in its own way! They have literally thought of everything and anything. And it’s pretty cute, to boot


----------



## Liberté

The best quality for the price and prestige/ recognition to price ratio for bags right now is Louboutin. If the bags were LV or CHanel, they would've cost 100 to 150% more.


----------



## Addicted to bags

TotinScience said:


> For all the athletic bag ladies, I have to give a shout out to Caraa. I had their embroidered studio duffel for a bit and was very impressed with how thoughtfully and well that bag was made (not to mention gorgeous). I ultimately let it go because it was a bit too big for me and instead took the plunge and got their signature studio bag medium in moss during a winter magic promo. While Id say the regular price for this bag is crazy high (for a gym bag), it is an engineering marvel in its own way! They have literally thought of everything and anything. And it’s pretty cute, to boot


I need a good athletic bag! Do you mind providing a link? Is this a US or EU company?


----------



## christinemliu

Addicted to bags said:


> I need a good athletic bag! Do you mind providing a link? Is this a US or EU company?


I think it's a US company, here: https://caraasport.com


----------



## TotinScience

christinemliu said:


> I think it's a US company, here: https://caraasport.com


That is the one! . They have sales and promos on occasion. I also discovered that there is an ebay seller that posts some of their one of a kind or slightly “defective” (ie a broken zipper puller, so negligible but not sellable full price) items for a reduced price.


----------



## Addicted to bags

christinemliu said:


> I think it's a US company, here: https://caraasport.com


Thank you!


----------



## Addicted to bags

christinemliu said:


> I think it's a US company, here: https://caraasport.com


Any chance of mod shots with your beautiful duffle? And your not kidding they are pricey for an athletic bag but if its well made and designed I would definitely consider. I'm currently using a Lululemon backpack and I hate it, lol


----------



## Freak4Coach

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Angti & Yang claim to be all about quality at affordable prices http://www.angtiyang.com/shop



Not sure if it's a good thing or not but I started at the beginning of this thread. LOL! Awesome idea!  Thank you Papertiger! 
Does anyone own a angti&yang? I'm in love with the cycle bag


----------



## Butterlite

TotinScience said:


> I discovered a French minimalist brand Ateliers Auguste a few months ago via Instagram and got really intrigued by their timeless designs and a fairly affordable price point. Fortunately, my best friend went to Paris on vacation, so I convinced him to bring me their Monceau bag to avoid paying shipping . Finally got the bag after waiting awhile and am very happy! It is very minimalist, but leather feels superb and sturdy, beautiful black color. Stitching is perfect and the bag, while fairly compact, actually fits a decent amount of things (like a 10 inch iPad and a 12 Oz Zojirushi tumbler!). They only have about 3 styles for women, but I think quality/price ratio is very good. The bags are designed in France and manufactured in Italy.



How do you like your bag after using it for a while?  How is it holding up? Is it heavy, light?  Does it transition well for different parts of your life, or is it just a work bag? 

Also, do you have any mod shots? I’m 5’10” and a lot of bags don’t hit me at the right spot when carrying crossbody. Is the strap adjustable? 

Thanks!!


----------



## TotinScience

Butterlite said:


> How do you like your bag after using it for a while?  How is it holding up? Is it heavy, light?  Does it transition well for different parts of your life, or is it just a work bag?
> 
> Also, do you have any mod shots? I’m 5’10” and a lot of bags don’t hit me at the right spot when carrying crossbody. Is the strap adjustable?
> 
> Thanks!!


Hey!  I really like this bag and it's holding up well so far! The leather is very thick and smooth, has sort of a matte finish to it. It started to acquire a little scratches here and there but it's not at all detracting from the look and in time I think it will patina very beautifully. It is not really a work bag for me, as it is fairly small - it fits more than you'd think it would, but not enough to get me through the work day. It's a great errands bag or a day out on a town bag that transitions well into dinner time. It is not an overly heavy bag, but it's definitely not a "weightless" one, as it were - like I mentioned earlier,the leather is quite thick. 
The only mod shot I have is the one below. I am just under 5 foot 9. The strap is adjustable, but it's (for me) on a shorter side - I wear it on the second to longest setting. I would wear it on the longest setting length-wise, but then I feel like the strap adjustment can come undone since it would only be connected with one metal knob thingy instead of two or more.


----------



## TotinScience

Addicted to bags said:


> Any chance of mod shots with your beautiful duffle? And your not kidding they are pricey for an athletic bag but if its well made and designed I would definitely consider. I'm currently using a Lululemon backpack and I hate it, lol


That was probably addressed to me . I don't have any mod shots at the moment, sorry  - there are a lot of promo photos on their IG that I think are fairly true to life. The studio bag comes in 3 different sizes - regular, medium, and large. A regular one can fit up to an iPad or 11 inch laptop in its sleeve, medium a 13 inch, large a 15 inch. Mine is a medium - as I just got it, I haven't quite tested its capacity to the full extent yet, just played around a little. It easily can fit a change of gym clothes (yoga pants, tshirt, sports bra, knee sleeves etc) in a small bag, New Balance minimums workout shoes (very low profile kind) in a shoe bag, and there are like 40 million pockets and sections left to stash cosmetics, electronics, and other personal items. I imagine I could also fit a small foldable towel and a pair of flip flops, but not much beyond that. I also tried fitting it for my swim gear, but ultimately decided that the bag this pretty should not be subjected to having chlorine soaked stuffs sitting it it and reverted back to my  faithful 20 dollar swim duffel from Amazon .
The embroidered studio duffel is by far the most affordable of Caraa's bags and it's super gorgeous and spacious in person - I honestly still don't quite understand why it costs so much less than their other stuff. However, it was much too big for me, so I sold it .


----------



## djfmn

jbags07 said:


> I am sad that he is closing! And that I did not find him earlier. I’ve exchanged emails with him, and I am ordering a little muse, 2 Daphne’s, a flora, and phoebe. Kind of overkill  but afraid he will stop taking orders!  Do you have any of these styles?


I have a Flora a couple of Phoebe's, a little Muse and a Daphne. Love all those styles. The Phoebe's and Flora have had for close to 4 years. Use them often and they still look new. Great leather excellent craftsmanship and amazing price point. I have been buying his bags for over 10 years and they wear so well.


----------



## jbags07

TotinScience said:


> Arayla was brought up here quite a few times - the prices are steep, but leathers are honestly incredible.
> As far as smooshy leathers go, it's also hard to beat Deadly Ponies from New Zealand - I don't know what they do to that deerskin, but it's the softest, plushiest leather out there.


Omg I just looked at the Deadly Ponies bags....gorgeous...thank you for the post, I will definitely be looking to add a bag or 2 after my MM spending spree is behind me


----------



## Addicted to bags

TotinScience said:


> That was probably addressed to me . I don't have any mod shots at the moment, sorry  - there are a lot of promo photos on their IG that I think are fairly true to life. The studio bag comes in 3 different sizes - regular, medium, and large. A regular one can fit up to an iPad or 11 inch laptop in its sleeve, medium a 13 inch, large a 15 inch. Mine is a medium - as I just got it, I haven't quite tested its capacity to the full extent yet, just played around a little. It easily can fit a change of gym clothes (yoga pants, tshirt, sports bra, knee sleeves etc) in a small bag, New Balance minimums workout shoes (very low profile kind) in a shoe bag, and there are like 40 million pockets and sections left to stash cosmetics, electronics, and other personal items. I imagine I could also fit a small foldable towel and a pair of flip flops, but not much beyond that. I also tried fitting it for my swim gear, but ultimately decided that the bag this pretty should not be subjected to having chlorine soaked stuffs sitting it it and reverted back to my  faithful 20 dollar swim duffel from Amazon .
> The embroidered studio duffel is by far the most affordable of Caraa's bags and it's super gorgeous and spacious in person - I honestly still don't quite understand why it costs so much less than their other stuff. However, it was much too big for me, so I sold it .


Hi! Sorry yes it was addressed to you, lol. Thanks so much for the description and telling me what she holds. I'm definitely gonna look into getting one after I do some research on the best size for me. 

I was using my stupid Lululemon backpack today and I got annoyed at it again. It has the most annoying and difficult phone pocket. You can spend 2 minutes trying to fit your phone exactly right to get it to zip up. And the top zippers constantly slide down and all my stuff wants to fall out. This backpack is only 6 months old and I never really liked it once I started using it. I'll be happy to throw this into the back of my closet


----------



## LRG

TotinScience said:


> oh yay, that's so exciting! I am not a huge fan of the fact that they seemed to have raised their prices a little bit recently, but even at the current cost, IMO, the bag is still worth it.  I wore it today again and it's a great errands bag that has room for just a little more - it fits my 12 OZ Zojirushi coffee tumbler and a daily planner, for example! It is currently firmly on my "do not resell" list due to its classic design and functionality.  So I very much hope you will love it as much as I do . Did you get it black or some other color?



He gave it to me this weekend and I absolutely love the bag! It’s so classic and simple and appears to be well made. It also came with a leather headphone holder from the brand, which was nice.

I got it in black. The tan color was tempting but I was afraid it would be too orange. I wish they did a beige or a gray. 

I’ll definitely be on the lookout for more from the brand because this bag is a new favorite!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

I don’t know if Danse Lente 
has been mentioned yet, but they’re the first bags that have drawn my attention away from my usual bubble. They have beautiful & unique modern designs, somewhat minimalist, looks very high quality & it’s not bank breaking (if you consider they’re the same price points as some big brands, who knock off designers and sell low quality stuff, they’re not expensive).
I haven’t bought one yet just because I have many other expensive bags I still haven’t fully enjoyed; otherwise I would have definitely taken the plunge.
Here’s one of my favorites. Johnny Hexagon bag:

https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Dan...KIPpJcD9nInH6DMoR_1UU5UH2cY7jshhoCNmMQAvD_BwE


----------



## Jochae

blondissima777 said:


> I don’t know if Danse Lente
> has been mentioned yet, but they’re the first bags that have drawn my attention away from my usual bubble. They have beautiful & unique modern designs, somewhat minimalist, looks very high quality & it’s not bank breaking (if you consider they’re the same price points as some big brands, who knock off designers and sell low quality stuff, they’re not expensive).
> I haven’t bought one yet just because I have many other expensive bags I still haven’t fully enjoyed; otherwise I would have definitely taken the plunge.
> Here’s one of my favorites. Johnny Hexagon bag:
> 
> https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Dan...KIPpJcD9nInH6DMoR_1UU5UH2cY7jshhoCNmMQAvD_BwE


 I have the Danse Lente Mini Johnny in black with gold hardware. To be honest, it’s not the best quality. Not sure if I got a bad batch but the the piping has started fraying and I’ve use I think four or fives times? The part where the hardware pieces rest together has caused the coating to rub off. But you don’t have to worry about someone stealing from you because it’s ridiculously difficult to get anything in or out of that bag, haha! Plus, since I got the smooth leather (idk why), it’s very prone to scratches. Overall, I really do like the bag, and I love that it’s a unique shape and not a brand you commonly see. But if I had the chance to choose again, I would probably get the grained leather bag with silver hardware or a different style altogether.

I also have the Phobe Bis in white and I would say the quality is much better. The bag really doesn’t fit much but it fits what I need. In the front pocket it can hold a small wallet and a lip balm/lipstick. In the back pocket it can fit a small hand cream, an iPhone charger, my inhaler, a packet of tissues, and two sets of keys. It holds less than the mini Johnny but it’s more manageable.

The only gripe I have is that the center panel has started the warp slightly due to the pull of the straps. Plus, the stitches have begun to fray ever so slightly (or maybe I’m just being picky). But I still prefer this over the Mini Johnny because it suits my style better and I ALWAYS get compliments when I’m out with it. Even if I don’t get compliments, it catches attention. Like, when I walk past people, I get this: the brief eye contact, the eyes drop down to the bag, and the slow head turn with a fixated gaze as I walk past them. I really love the Phoebe Bis, more so than the mini Johnny. It’s not amazing quality, but for the price, (got from Nordstrom with some Nordstrom notes ) I think it’s a pretty good deal.


----------



## classicgirll

I skimmed this thread so not sure if it's been mentioned yet, but I highly recommend Little Liffner. 
They're handcrafted in Italy and are priced so reasonably for the quality - it's actually a part of the brand philosophy which I really liked. 

Just posted a thread about it with a reveal 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/lets-show-little-liffner-some-love.1001557/


----------



## catchen_glimpse

I got my Senreve Maestra when I saw the ladies who use LV, Goyard and Longchamp as their work-to-play bag struggle with digging for their wallets and lipstick. These bags do not hold up and collapse when you place them on the ground. When I need to bring my laptop, I had to get a protective sleeve which is much heavier. 

Senreve Maetra solves all these issues for me. It is stylish, spacious, and so so safe to use. For a bag priced at $800, the leather quality is divine and I have been using it from work and school, to traveling around the world, to even workout studios like SoulCycle. It is so so versatile, and such a smart investment to make in yourself for yourself! Every lady deserves a bag like senreve


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Lumi for 159


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

It comes with a long crossbody strap. Gorgeous turquoise color that didn't really show up.


----------



## lucky&lazy

Have to say ...this is my favorite TPF thread. Ever. Spent the last year selling off my higher end collection. Somewhere through the years, I lost the love for well known brands.
I stumbled upon this thread and have spent hours looking at and researching the brands you have all so lovingly shared.
And just like that..my bag passion has been seriously reignited. The thought of finding these small, indie, artisan brands is thrilling. My vision of the perfect bag has evolved as I get older.
I made a few purchases this week of brands that I never even heard of up until this thread! Beyond excited!
Thanks to everyone that took the time to post. So helpful!


----------



## southernbelle43

lucky&lazy said:


> Have to say ...this is my favorite TPF thread. Ever. Spent the last year selling off my higher end collection. Somewhere through the years, I lost the love for well known brands.
> I stumbled upon this thread and have spent hours looking at and researching the brands you have all so lovingly shared.
> And just like that..my bag passion has been seriously reignited. The thought of finding these small, indie, artisan brands is thrilling. My vision of the perfect bag has evolved as I get older.
> I made a few purchases this week of brands that I never even heard of up until this thread! Beyond excited!
> Thanks to everyone that took the time to post. So helpful!


Please share photos of your new loves!  We crave bag photos!!!


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> Please add the British Fairfax and Favor to you list of possibles. I want at least 3 pairs of boots ad this bag (unfortunately, it's sold out in navy). Heave knows I don't need it but...
> 
> ...and yes it is suede lined. There's also a mini version.



I think the lighter blue is o sale ATM. 

I like these bags but I don't need a bag. Really liking the lizards from Hunting Season too. I need to sit on my hands!!!


----------



## papertiger

lucky&lazy said:


> Have to say ...this is my favorite TPF thread. Ever. Spent the last year selling off my higher end collection. Somewhere through the years, I lost the love for well known brands.
> I stumbled upon this thread and have spent hours looking at and researching the brands you have all so lovingly shared.
> And just like that..my bag passion has been seriously reignited. The thought of finding these small, indie, artisan brands is thrilling. My vision of the perfect bag has evolved as I get older.
> I made a few purchases this week of brands that I never even heard of up until this thread! Beyond excited!
> Thanks to everyone that took the time to post. So helpful!



I think the Indy market is coming into its own now. Big brands are pricing themselves out sales


----------



## lucky&lazy

Agree totally. The pricing is indeed out of control and, often times, the quality is not there to back it up.
There is just something so magical and enticing about these small batch crafted bags.
I'm surprising myself by how much I am loving the idea of carrying an off the grid brand.


----------



## lucky&lazy

southernbelle43 said:


> Please share photos of your new loves!  We crave bag photos!!!



Yes, will do!


----------



## Passerine123

I would add Stephanie Cesaire to the list. She worked with several high profile designers -- Karl Lagerfeld, for example -- before setting out on her own. We visited her boutique in Paris last month and were really impressed with the quality of the bags. Materials (their leathers were excellent and I *love* what she does with nubuck, example: https://www.stephaniecesaire.com/fichesac.aspx?sac=904&shape=53) and construction are top notch. My only complaint is the goofiness of their web site...which is not the most user friendly and doesn't show all the materials/options available for the models. The Neosellier, Bahia, and Carolyn are my favorites and I will definitely add this brand to  my collection. Unfortunately, when we discovered the store, I had already blown my Paris shopping budget at Polene, on shoes from Etro and two other Italian brands, and on some high end Darphin skin care products. FYI, if you do stop in her Paris store, be sure to have some tea at the beautiful Japanese tea room a few doors away. 
stephaniecesaire.com


----------



## piosavsfan

Passerine123 said:


> I would add Stephanie Cesaire to the list. She worked with several high profile designers -- Karl Lagerfeld, for example -- before setting out on her own. We visited her boutique in Paris last month and were really impressed with the quality of the bags. Materials (their leathers were excellent and I *love* what she does with nubuck, example: https://www.stephaniecesaire.com/fichesac.aspx?sac=904&shape=53) and construction are top notch. My only complaint is the goofiness of their web site...which is not the most user friendly and doesn't show all the materials/options available for the models. The Neosellier, Bahia, and Carolyn are my favorites and I will definitely add this brand to  my collection. Unfortunately, when we discovered the store, I had already blown my Paris shopping budget at Polene, on shoes from Etro and two other Italian brands, and on some high end Darphin skin care products. FYI, if you do stop in her Paris store, be sure to have some tea at the beautiful Japanese tea room a few doors away.
> stephaniecesaire.com


I wanted to order a bag but they require social security numbers from US customers, which is really strange and a recipe for identity theft. Why would they need it?


----------



## christinemliu

papertiger said:


> Following on from this thread:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ross-the-board-are-they-crazy-or-am-i.980460/
> 
> I'm not sure why we should be loyal to big name companies/brands that are not loyal to their customers by reducing quality and/or continuously raising prices.
> 
> I'd like to start a list of small or growing companies that produce good quality for fair prices away from the big brand names that are basically too popular for their own (longterm) good.
> 
> We may have bought, checked-out or just browsed and come across these bags and thought that we'd better not lose the page or forget their name.  These can be competitors to premium or contemporary brand quality/prices.
> 
> I'd like to include:
> 
> *Hunting Season* = reasonably priced exotics and basic shapes (Colombia).
> 
> Why:
> Leather-lined and unusual but pleasing designs. Classic looking 'Kelly' bags. Megan M already a fan (not exactly a plus for me but I know lots of you like a little bit of a celeb endorsement). For the minimalists, little or no hardware
> 
> https://www.hunting-season.com/
> 
> *Nita Suri *= reasonably priced, interesting shapes (Spain).
> 
> Why:
> Modernist embellishments and minimalist design and some great colours. Rolled leather handles and someone please buy me a Philo bag. Suede lined.
> 
> https://www.nitasuri.com/
> 
> *Cartujano*  = Top-quality and high-end prices but still good value IMO  (Spain).
> 
> Why:
> I have bought a leather strap from them and it sits well with my H-bags. Leather linings, top quality variety of leathers great designs and top quality craftsmanship. Madrid and Berlin stores (London has just closed)
> 
> http://www.cartujano.com/euren/women/bags
> 
> *Polene* = minimalist shapes with a little bit of extra something (French, made in Spain)
> 
> Why:
> The price-points, choice of very wearable colours. Already becoming popular on tPF (where I first saw them talked about)
> 
> https://polene-paris.com/
> 
> Please add to this list, discuss or comment on those discussed.


Echoing the thanks for this thread...should it be renamed 2018-2019 ?!! 

For those who like the rustic, pull up American leather (don't expect soft Italian) I have a tote from Etsy store HawksAndDoves that has aged pretty well:
https://etsy.me/2D624RJ
I do want to try one from Portland Leather Goods though.

I have also been tempted by Artifact Bags https://etsy.me/2QJRAv3
and Morelle (this looks like soft Italian! though they are based in Greece):
https://etsy.me/2M8eo74

Marco Massaccesi's final deadline for orders is in two days!

Lastly, I think I first saw the case somewhere on tPF, but here are my leather pencil case and paperweight from Leatherology:


----------



## papertiger

piosavsfan said:


> I wanted to order a bag but they require social security numbers from US customers, which is really strange and a recipe for identity theft. Why would they need it?


You did the right thing. No bag is worth that risk


----------



## Passerine123

piosavsfan said:


> I wanted to order a bag but they require social security numbers from US customers, which is really strange and a recipe for identity theft. Why would they need it?



Well *that is just stupid*. And completely unnecessary. Did you ask them why? I ran into a similar situation at a TJ Maxx in Pennsylvania. They asked if I wanted to open one of those shopper cards. I said sure, why not, so they asked for my drivers' license number. I explained that I don't have a US driver's license, so they asked for my social security number. I told them no way, the retail industry has had too many security breaches, I wasn't going to put myself at risk for a $2.50 discount on a $25 sweater.


----------



## piosavsfan

Passerine123 said:


> Well *that is just stupid*. And completely unnecessary. Did you ask them why? I ran into a similar situation at a TJ Maxx in Pennsylvania. They asked if I wanted to open one of those shopper cards. I said sure, why not, so they asked for my drivers' license number. I explained that I don't have a US driver's license, so they asked for my social security number. I told them no way, the retail industry has had too many security breaches, I wasn't going to put myself at risk for a $2.50 discount on a $25 sweater.


Agreed that it is unnecessary. I sent them a message asking why but haven't heard back. Will let you know if they respond!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Passerine123 said:


> Well *that is just stupid*. And completely unnecessary. Did you ask them why? I ran into a similar situation at a TJ Maxx in Pennsylvania. They asked if I wanted to open one of those shopper cards. I said sure, why not, so they asked for my drivers' license number. I explained that I don't have a US driver's license, so they asked for my social security number. I told them no way, the retail industry has had too many security breaches, I wasn't going to put myself at risk for a $2.50 discount on a $25 sweater.


It was likely not just a loyalty card but a credit card with TJ Maxx, which would then require a social security number to open. But I agree that I don't see why that retailer would need a SS number just to make a purchase!


----------



## Passerine123

bellebellebelle19 said:


> It was likely not just a loyalty card but a credit card with TJ Maxx, which would then require a social security number to open. But I agree that I don't see why that retailer would need a SS number just to make a purchase!


No, it was the loyalty card. Not the credit card. We just used my mom's loyalty card instead.


----------



## papertiger

Passerine123 said:


> I would add Stephanie Cesaire to the list. She worked with several high profile designers -- Karl Lagerfeld, for example -- before setting out on her own. We visited her boutique in Paris last month and were really impressed with the quality of the bags. Materials (their leathers were excellent and I *love* what she does with nubuck, example: https://www.stephaniecesaire.com/fichesac.aspx?sac=904&shape=53) and construction are top notch. My only complaint is the goofiness of their web site...which is not the most user friendly and doesn't show all the materials/options available for the models. The Neosellier, Bahia, and Carolyn are my favorites and I will definitely add this brand to  my collection. Unfortunately, when we discovered the store, I had already blown my Paris shopping budget at Polene, on shoes from Etro and two other Italian brands, and on some high end Darphin skin care products. FYI, if you do stop in her Paris store, be sure to have some tea at the beautiful Japanese tea room a few doors away.
> stephaniecesaire.com


Stunning choices, I can't say which are my favourites but I am very drawn to the  green python Bahia, the woven Bettina and if I had room the suede and leather Justine in green.


----------



## Passerine123

I love the woven Bettina too and looked at it in the store -- gorgeous -- but the Bettina can only be hand carried and I need a shoulder strap or at least handles that are long enough to wear the bag on my shoulder. There aren't even any rings where you could attach a shoulder strap from another bag.  Also, they will only ship the python bags to addresses in EU member countries...


----------



## piosavsfan

FYI Cesaire got back to me and said that they don't need the SSN and that I don't have to fill out that part of the form, which is good, but why ask for it then?


----------



## Passerine123

piosavsfan said:


> FYI Cesaire got back to me and said that they don't need the SSN and that I don't have to fill out that part of the form, which is good, but why ask for it then?


I know, it seems very odd, they should remove it because otherwise they're driving away business. Not everyone will take the time to ask if it's necessary. Most will probably think, _*no way*_, you're not getting that, and just move on to another brand...


----------



## D.S.

Here is another brand I recently found out about. Object Particolare Milano https://objectparticolare.com/
They are handmade in Italy and prices range from 395€ to 690€.
I really love their Vinaccia color! Sooo tempting


----------



## southernbelle43

D.S. said:


> Here is another brand I recently found out about. Object Particolare Milano https://objectparticolare.com/
> They are handmade in Italy and prices range from 395€ to 690€.
> I really love their Vinaccia color! Sooo tempting


I like these as well.  They have simple yet unique lines!


----------



## papertiger

D.S. said:


> Here is another brand I recently found out about. Object Particolare Milano https://objectparticolare.com/
> They are handmade in Italy and prices range from 395€ to 690€.
> I really love their Vinaccia color! Sooo tempting



These look amazing thank you. I with the med and large would also have the inside leather bags but the leather on all looks great ad the designs clean ad modern.


----------



## lucky&lazy

A little lavender reveal  Just got one of my orders from the new designers I am trying out. This one is from TDE. Bought this zipper pouch to test. Beautiful woven lavender leather pouch. Was able to customize. Gorgeous leather. Dust bag feels gross/cheap. Overall, I love it!


----------



## Satcheldoll

lucky&lazy said:


> A little lavender reveal  Just got one of my orders from the new designers I am trying out. This one is from TDE. Bought this zipper pouch to test. Beautiful woven lavender leather pouch. Was able to customize. Gorgeous leather. Dust bag feels gross/cheap. Overall, I love it!
> View attachment 4307318
> View attachment 4307319
> View attachment 4307320
> View attachment 4307321
> View attachment 4307322


This is really pretty!


----------



## jade

I don’t know how the quality is, but this tote looks great. 

https://thecommonknowledge.us/collections/frontpage/products/bone-bag


----------



## jade

one more great looking brand. And the optional chain is 

https://www.ratioetmotus.com/view-all/


----------



## piosavsfan

lucky&lazy said:


> A little lavender reveal  Just got one of my orders from the new designers I am trying out. This one is from TDE. Bought this zipper pouch to test. Beautiful woven lavender leather pouch. Was able to customize. Gorgeous leather. Dust bag feels gross/cheap. Overall, I love it!
> View attachment 4307318
> View attachment 4307319
> View attachment 4307320
> View attachment 4307321
> View attachment 4307322


The little [emoji210]are darling!


----------



## jade

another to consider

https://www.kacyyom.com/


----------



## HesitantShopper

lucky&lazy said:


> A little lavender reveal  Just got one of my orders from the new designers I am trying out. This one is from TDE. Bought this zipper pouch to test. Beautiful woven lavender leather pouch. Was able to customize. Gorgeous leather. Dust bag feels gross/cheap. Overall, I love it!
> View attachment 4307318
> View attachment 4307319
> View attachment 4307320
> View attachment 4307321
> View attachment 4307322



That is just so darn cute yet subtle. Love it!


----------



## Monaliceke

Hi, anyone has any experience with this brand from www.leoetviolette.com?  I like the camera bag and bucket bag styles.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

luxemadam said:


> Hi, anyone has any experience with this brand from www.leoetviolette.com?  I like the camera bag and bucket bag styles.


Yes, there are a couple threads about it! Try searching the forum for variances of the name.


----------



## Monaliceke

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Yes, there are a couple threads about it! Try searching the forum for variances of the name.


Thanks


----------



## Pagan

luxemadam said:


> Hi, anyone has any experience with this brand from www.leoetviolette.com?  I like the camera bag and bucket bag styles.



I have the Le Violette in grained leather and absolutely adore it. It’s one of my favourite bags. The leather is divine and the lining is smooth leather. I can’t recommend them enough.


----------



## Monaliceke

Pagan said:


> I have the Le Violette in grained leather and absolutely adore it. It’s one of my favourite bags. The leather is divine and the lining is smooth leather. I can’t recommend them enough.


Great, thanks! I just signed up for the newsletter for news on 1 new design every month. I think that’s interesting.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Benedetta Bruzziches bags and clutches are works of art. They mostly cost less than €1000, so not as expensive mainstream designers, but still quite steep. Beautiful designs though!


----------



## Pimpernel

Yesterday, a lady passed me on the street and she had a really lovely leather brown shoulder bag, with a beautiful patina, that caught my eye. I stalked her for a few steps until I lost her, but managed to catch a glimpse of a name stamped on the bag: it read like "Charles et Charles". I can´t find it anywhere.

Do any of you have any idea what brand this might be?


----------



## papertiger

lucky&lazy said:


> A little lavender reveal  Just got one of my orders from the new designers I am trying out. This one is from TDE. Bought this zipper pouch to test. Beautiful woven lavender leather pouch. Was able to customize. Gorgeous leather. Dust bag feels gross/cheap. Overall, I love it!
> View attachment 4307318
> View attachment 4307319
> View attachment 4307320
> View attachment 4307321
> View attachment 4307322



I'm glad the actual pouch feels great (even premium designer dust bags can feel cheap (looking at my newer Guccis))


----------



## papertiger

Pimpernel said:


> Yesterday, a lady passed me on the street and she had a really lovely leather brown shoulder bag, with a beautiful patina, that caught my eye. I stalked her for a few steps until I lost her, but managed to catch a glimpse of a name stamped on the bag: it read like "Charles et Charles". I can´t find it anywhere.
> 
> Do any of you have any idea what brand this might be?



Charles and Keith?


----------



## papertiger

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Benedetta Bruzziches bags and clutches are works of art. They mostly cost less than €1000, so not as expensive mainstream designers, but still quite steep. Beautiful designs though!



I  all these, like you say, at least from the pics they look like works of art.


----------



## papertiger

My discerning, quality-loving friends, we _need_ these recommendations of the radar brands so thanks to everyone for contributing and especially for reviews of particular bags from experience. 

Therefore, the title has been changed to 'Current' (rather than the previous '2018').


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Pimpernel said:


> Yesterday, a lady passed me on the street and she had a really lovely leather brown shoulder bag, with a beautiful patina, that caught my eye. I stalked her for a few steps until I lost her, but managed to catch a glimpse of a name stamped on the bag: it read like "Charles et Charles". I can´t find it anywhere.
> 
> Do any of you have any idea what brand this might be?


It was probably Charles et Charlus, which was a French brand that made gorgeous, high quality bags for a reasonable price. Amazing leather and the prices were only a couple hundred euros. 

Unfortunately, they weren't popular enough and they closed last year. You may be able to find them on the secondhand market, especially if you search the French/European sites. 

Here's an old post with some pictures of their bags: https://www.parisselectbook.com/en/charles-et-charlus-elegant-bags-that-you-can-personalize/


----------



## Pimpernel

bellebellebelle19 said:


> It was probably Charles et Charlus, which was a French brand that made gorgeous, high quality bags for a reasonable price. Amazing leather and the prices were only a couple hundred euros.
> 
> Unfortunately, they weren't popular enough and they closed last year. You may be able to find them on the secondhand market, especially if you search the French/European sites.
> 
> Here's an old post with some pictures of their bags: https://www.parisselectbook.com/en/charles-et-charlus-elegant-bags-that-you-can-personalize/



Thank you so much!! I´ll keep an eye on Evilbay.fr and also on the consignment stores in Brussels. I can´t get that piece out of my head.


----------



## ZaiGk

Coastal jewel said:


> I began stalking TPF about three years ago to find my first “real designer” bag.  I ended up finding Marco Massaccesi on TPF and I remain smitten.  There is a thread in Purses and Handbags and an additional one for photos and customization.
> 
> http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/. I love that I can have a custom leather purse for well under $500. One of my favorites is the Penelope Messenger that comes in right at $200.


I’m smitten too and how, those gorgeous leathers and Marco’s immaculate craftsmanship just speak volumes of his experience and skill


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

jessica1212 said:


> Finally bought the Lanxn Marlene Mignon! Have been eyeing it for so long but hesitated cause it is a new brand.  I am so overwhelmed and excited by its quality and very reasonable price point.  Have to say its even better quality than some of my branded bags that cost 4 times more!  The leather is impeccable and very luxurious.  I think they are definitely my type of brand to follow.  Love to share with you all.


I'd love to hear if you still like this bag. I'm very tempted to buy a Lanxn. They are unique looking, structured and very reasonably priced!


----------



## inkfade

I don't know if Oberon Design has been mentioned here, but they're an American business from California that hand makes leather products like bags, wallets, journal and tablet covers, pewter jewelry, etc. I own some jewelry, journal covers, and a small bag from them and it's all very high quality craftsmanship. This is the bag I own and it has held up extremely well.







https://www.oberondesign.com/


----------



## Luxeway

Satcheldoll said:


> I ordered the Aevha Londo Helve crossbody today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4228830




Gorgeous!! Do you mind sharing detailed pics when it comes in?


----------



## ZaiGk

Hey guys check out this brand from India www.hidesign.com 
They use high quality leather and suede and traditional methods of tanning and creating leather goods. I’ve bought a lot of bags from them but now I find their styles tad Caliched, I’m always eyeing a new style in their Ostrich leather collection! Their prices are fair and I think very cost beneficial considering they make genuine leather bags. Check out their designs if you like simple and classic styles [emoji4]
I’ll try taking a few pics once I dig out all my Hidesign bags (if I haven’t gifted any)-I own one in elephant leather, camel, calf, suede, almost all that they had in stock at that point. [emoji4]


----------



## ZaiGk

ZaiGk said:


> Hey guys check out this brand from India www.hidesign.com
> They use high quality leather and suede and traditional methods of tanning and creating leather goods. I’ve bought a lot of bags from them but now I find their styles tad Caliched, I’m always eyeing a new style in their Ostrich leather collection! Their prices are fair and I think very cost beneficial considering they make genuine leather bags. Check out their designs if you like simple and classic styles [emoji4]
> I’ll try taking a few pics once I dig out all my Hidesign bags (if I haven’t gifted any)-I own one in elephant leather, camel, calf, suede, almost all that they had in stock at that point. [emoji4]



*Cliched


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

This is a bag from a brand called Rossini, in Rome. It must be more than 12 years old and look at that leather...


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Oops there it is





susanagonzc said:


> This is a bag from a brand called Rossini, in Rome. It must be more than 12 years old and look at that leather...


----------



## TotinScience

Going even further worldwide - I'd like to give a special shout out to a Russian brand called Imakebags. All their items are designed with a specific purpose in mind (ie capacity and usage) and are handmade.  The HW is Italian and the bags are very well made for a reasonable price. I've read an interview with the brand creator and it was really interesting to learn how she came about turning her passion for a more practical application of fashion (ie wearable items versus abstract beautiful images) into an actual business, sometimes being at odds with what was expected of her as a wife and a mother. I wish the website was in English for everyone to understand, but they do ship worldwide


----------



## floodette

anyone can give me input on quality of sequoiaparis bag? i know this brand is kinda famous locally (like le tanneur, which is very good quality) but never have the opportunity to hold one myself. i love its camera bag made from alligator skin


----------



## piosavsfan

TotinScience said:


> Going even further worldwide - I'd like to give a special shout out to a Russian brand called Imakebags. All their items are designed with a specific purpose in mind (ie capacity and usage) and are handmade.  The HW is Italian and the bags are very well made for a reasonable price. I've read an interview with the brand creator and it was really interesting to learn how she came about turning her passion for a more practical application of fashion (ie wearable items versus abstract beautiful images) into an actual business, sometimes being at odds with what was expected of her as a wife and a mother. I wish the website was in English for everyone to understand, but they do ship worldwide


Have you bought any bags from them? They do have some interesting looking bags.


----------



## TotinScience

piosavsfan said:


> Have you bought any bags from them? They do have some interesting looking bags.


I do have the little camera bag crossbody in dark green! The quality is pretty great - leather is thick and sturdy, stitching is good, and hardware is very similar to MM (probably the same manufacturer since she sources it from Italy) and the bag came with 3 different strap options (thick shoulder, wristlet, and thin crossbody). I speak the language so communication was good for me.


----------



## piosavsfan

TotinScience said:


> I do have the little camera bag crossbody in dark green! The quality is pretty great - leather is thick and sturdy, stitching is good, and hardware is very similar to MM (probably the same manufacturer since she sources it from Italy) and the bag came with 3 different strap options (thick shoulder, wristlet, and thin crossbody). I speak the language so communication was good for me.


Thank you. I speak the language too so the website is easy for me to navigate. Good prices, too.


----------



## TotinScience

piosavsfan said:


> Thank you. I speak the language too so the website is easy for me to navigate. Good prices, too.


They ship via Mail Russia which to the US ends up being about 30 USD (so similar price to MM). It took a little while for the bag to get to me, but it arrived in one piece. Since you speak the language, you can directly communicate with them via the email listed on the website, I believe the owner herself actually ends up responding.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Has anybody heard of a designer called Danse Lente? I found the bags on farfetch and I think they are very very interesting!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

susanagonzc said:


> Has anybody heard of a designer called Danse Lente? I found the bags on farfetch and I think they are very very interesting!


I'd recommend doing a forum search - it's really popular with fashion bloggers and has been talked about in the forum a bit - there are a couple of people who own some and like them.

Here's the general thread for them: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/danse-lente.971560/

And here's a review from someone who wasn't that impressed with the quality earlier in this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...mendation-thread.981642/page-35#post-32774461


----------



## a.little.luxe

susanagonzc said:


> Has anybody heard of a designer called Danse Lente? I found the bags on farfetch and I think they are very very interesting!



I’ve had the regular sized Phoebe for about a year now and I always get a lot of compliments on it when I wear it! I got the smooth leather/ ponyhair combo. It’s a very light cream color on the front, but I’m able to wipe off any dirt quite easily. The only thing is that it can get a little heavy when I put too much stuff in it because the strap is so thin. But it’s a spacious bag and I haven’t had any issues with the quality!


----------



## Flowergeek

TotinScience said:


> They ship via Mail Russia which to the US ends up being about 30 USD (so similar price to MM). It took a little while for the bag to get to me, but it arrived in one piece. Since you speak the language, you can directly communicate with them via the email listed on the website, I believe the owner herself actually ends up responding.



Oh that bag is beautiful. I’ll have to check it out as green camera bag has been on my list of wants!


----------



## TotinScience

Flowergeek said:


> Oh that bag is beautiful. I’ll have to check it out as green camera bag has been on my list of wants!


It is very cute - TINY in person. The outside pocket, amazingly, does fit an iphone 6 but only it it has no case. Despite the size, it actually fits a decent amount of stuff (nothing beyond essentials, but even that is surprising considering how teeny it is).


----------



## GinerP

This thread is exactly the kind of thing I needed thank you. I go shopping in town and it's just the same boring brands everywhere. I'm not in this for a brand name or to have the same bag as every other person I met.  It was enough to finally get me to register and post. 

However I don't have a lot of money to spend so I've been saving the links to the lowest priced brands mentioned. 

I found a company called Two-ta that's based in St. Petersburg on Etsy, then went to their website. They are cheaper than almost every company mentioned here but I'm looking for good, not perfect. They had a larger selection on their site because they are new to Etsy. I was impressed because I messaged them to ask if they would ever have their Bridget mini available on Etsy, as it would be easier to purchase there, and within about 24 hours they had added several. 

Any thoughts based on the pictures and site? I am a total noob at evaluating these things.

https://etsy.me/2EgQ1Rc

https://www.two-ta.ru/en/catalog/sumki_zhenskie/


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Hemlock and Hyde: made in the USA, vegetable tanned leather, everything under $400 + a 20% off welcome code. 

Some typical fare, but I think these architectural pieces are special:


----------



## allywchu1

Hi, any hunting season owners here? Could you share your view of the brand’s quality? I’ve got my eye on a straw bag.


----------



## SeekingInfo

Does anyone have the Alem Utility Bag (or other tote?) from ABLE (or FashionABLE)? The reviews on the web site are great, but it's hard to find any other reviews. Wondering how the leather looks with use/over time.


----------



## papertiger

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hemlock and Hyde: made in the USA, vegetable tanned leather, everything under $400 + a 20% off welcome code.
> 
> Some typical fare, but I think these architectural pieces are special:



Liking those!!!


----------



## Satcheldoll

I'm still on my quest for the perfect green bag and Mlouye just released an updated version of their Pandora bag. I have my eye on the color jade.


----------



## xiaoxiao

I would like to recommend this small Italian brand called Robert Pieri for casual or travel bag, also as an alternative to Longchamp. I like the patterns they offer (different each season), and the inside small divider is perfect for separating keys, phones, and what not. Unlike longchamp, inside is lined with suede like fabric, and it’s made in Italy! They have different sizes (I have the smallest one with strap, and the big travel one). The small one is smaller than the smallest of longchamp with strap, and the big one is bigger than longchamp long handle one too. It would fit a Hermes bolide, or kelly 32, so really great for traveling, and different from your regular traveling brands.


----------



## TotinScience

My indie minimalist collection of small bags: Les Ateliers Auguste Monceau in black, Leo Et Violette Le Petit Zippe in dark blue, and Imakebags rectangular bag in khaki green. LeV small zippered camera bag is my most recent acquisition - I got it thanks to the great reviews of the brand on this very thread. Their customer service is top notch - they answer questions right away, ship almost instantly, and delivery is smooth and expedient (about 4 days from France to the US East Coast). I'd say across these three bags my impression is the greatest with Ateliers Auguste - such great leather and overall quality (it is also the most expensive of the three, especially now that they jacked their prices up, sadly). This isn't to say that the other two are in any way actually inferior - both LeV and IMB bags are wonderfully made, lightweight, and fit weigh more than you'd think given how tiny they are.
TL;DR: supporting small indie brands is awesome


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Satcheldoll said:


> I'm still on my quest for the perfect green bag and Mlouye just released an updated version of their Pandora bag. I have my eye on the color jade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4373718
> View attachment 4373719
> View attachment 4373720


Love that color and how the green is integrated into the interior!!


xiaoxiao said:


> I would like to recommend this small Italian brand called Robert Pieri for casual or travel bag, also as an alternative to Longchamp. I like the patterns they offer (different each season), and the inside small divider is perfect for separating keys, phones, and what not. Unlike longchamp, inside is lined with suede like fabric, and it’s made in Italy! They have different sizes (I have the smallest one with strap, and the big travel one). The small one is smaller than the smallest of longchamp with strap, and the big one is bigger than longchamp long handle one too. It would fit a Hermes bolide, or kelly 32, so really great for traveling, and different from your regular traveling brands.


Wow, that is a super cool nylon bag. Very pretty! Is it lightweight?


TotinScience said:


> My indie minimalist collection of small bags: Les Ateliers Auguste Monceau in black, Leo Et Violette Le Petit Zippe in dark blue, and Imakebags rectangular bag in khaki green. LeV small zippered camera bag is my most recent acquisition - I got it thanks to the great reviews of the brand on this very thread. Their customer service is top notch - they answer questions right away, ship almost instantly, and delivery is smooth and expedient (about 4 days from France to the US East Coast). I'd say across these three bags my impression is the greatest with Ateliers Auguste - such great leather and overall quality (it is also the most expensive of the three, especially now that they jacked their prices up, sadly). This isn't to say that the other two are in any way actually inferior - both LeV and IMB bags are wonderfully made, lightweight, and fit weigh more than you'd think given how tiny they are.
> TL;DR: supporting small indie brands is awesome


Your choices are super chic!!! I agree, supporting small brands is the best - I'm trying to make the shift to buying new from indie brands only


----------



## xiaoxiao

@bellebellebelle19 yes, very very lightweight. I like the quality, and dare I say I find it actually better than longchamp!   so far I am very pleased with both of the bags, and I plan to buy more!


----------



## TotinScience

xiaoxiao said:


> I would like to recommend this small Italian brand called Robert Pieri for casual or travel bag, also as an alternative to Longchamp. I like the patterns they offer (different each season), and the inside small divider is perfect for separating keys, phones, and what not. Unlike longchamp, inside is lined with suede like fabric, and it’s made in Italy! They have different sizes (I have the smallest one with strap, and the big travel one). The small one is smaller than the smallest of longchamp with strap, and the big one is bigger than longchamp long handle one too. It would fit a Hermes bolide, or kelly 32, so really great for traveling, and different from your regular traveling brands.


This is super cute! Their mini duffel bags are adorable as well!


----------



## TotinScience

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Your choices are super chic!!! I agree, supporting small brands is the best - I'm trying to make the shift to buying new from indie brands only


The only downside is that indie brands don't have much resale value. But we get them for love and support of a little guy .


----------



## xiaoxiao

TotinScience said:


> This is super cute! Their mini duffel bags are adorable as well!



Right? For the price the quality is so much better than longchamp (which I also like, but I must admit I’m a bit bored with them). I like their different prints a lot, but this time I only bought the same print different sizes. I think they are great travel bags.


----------



## TotinScience

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hemlock and Hyde: made in the USA, vegetable tanned leather, everything under $400 + a 20% off welcome code.
> 
> Some typical fare, but I think these architectural pieces are special:


This semi-circle bag reminds me of a more practical take on the Cult Gaia Ark bag, which as turns out, wasn't their original either. Oh fashion, thy fickle beast . 
http://www.thefashionlaw.com/home/c...-but-is-claiming-exclusive-rights-nonetheless


----------



## bellebellebelle19

TotinScience said:


> This semi-circle bag reminds me of a more practical take on the Cult Gaia Ark bag, which as turns out, wasn't their original either. Oh fashion, thy fickle beast .
> http://www.thefashionlaw.com/home/c...-but-is-claiming-exclusive-rights-nonetheless


Ha! Great article - thanks for sharing! Just goes to show being an informed consumer is the best way to go. I think about this all the time - do I wanna buy the brand name, or can I thrift this for <$50 on Etsy as a vintage item? 

For example, beaded bags have become a trend. On etsy, this bag is $66 (and it was likely cheaper before instagram made beaded bags a thing!) while Susan Alexandra's (admittedly cute) design is $280.

Anyway, hope I didn't get too off topic


----------



## floodette

i have been lemming on this bag for months and finally got it via a forwarder. it will be my first sequoia bag.


----------



## chowlover2

floodette said:


> View attachment 4383987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have been lemming on this bag for months and finally got it via a forwarder. it will be my first sequoia bag.


That is gorgeous!


----------



## BagLady14

floodette said:


> View attachment 4383987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have been lemming on this bag for months and finally got it via a forwarder. it will be my first sequoia bag.


Where idd it nade?


----------



## floodette

BagLady14 said:


> Where idd it nade?



it is still on delivery, but i suspect it is made in france


----------



## TotinScience

Has anyone ever gotten anything from Jenny N design? She customizes bags and her prices are fairly reasonable. Also made in the US, which is always a plus!
https://jennyndesign.com/collections/sale/products/ruche-mini-hobo-in-java


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Has anyone ever gotten anything from Jenny N design? She customizes bags and her prices are fairly reasonable. Also made in the US, which is always a plus!
> https://jennyndesign.com/collections/sale/products/ruche-mini-hobo-in-java


Reminds me of Rough andTumble bags.


----------



## Butterlite

TotinScience said:


> My indie minimalist collection of small bags: Les Ateliers Auguste Monceau in black, Leo Et Violette Le Petit Zippe in dark blue, and Imakebags rectangular bag in khaki green. LeV small zippered camera bag is my most recent acquisition - I got it thanks to the great reviews of the brand on this very thread. Their customer service is top notch - they answer questions right away, ship almost instantly, and delivery is smooth and expedient (about 4 days from France to the US East Coast). I'd say across these three bags my impression is the greatest with Ateliers Auguste - such great leather and overall quality (it is also the most expensive of the three, especially now that they jacked their prices up, sadly). This isn't to say that the other two are in any way actually inferior - both LeV and IMB bags are wonderfully made, lightweight, and fit weigh more than you'd think given how tiny they are.
> TL;DR: supporting small indie brands is awesome


Can you do more shots of the Atilier Auguste bag?? what fits inside, some interior shots, etc? I’m so in love with this bag but still haven’t pulled the trigger.


----------



## southernbelle43

Butterlite said:


> Can you do more shots of the Atilier Auguste bag?? what fits inside, some interior shots, etc? I’m so in love with this bag but still haven’t pulled the trigger.


Me too and I am waiting patiently for TotinScience to get tired of it.  But she is being stubborn.


----------



## TotinScience

Butterlite said:


> Can you do more shots of the Atilier Auguste bag?? what fits inside, some interior shots, etc? I’m so in love with this bag but still haven’t pulled the trigger.


No modshots, but some what fits photos. 
Inside is an Ipad Air circa 2014 (not mini), a 6x8 VH pouch with some personal items standing upright, a sunnies case with large sunglasses, a VH credit card holder, and a work badge. This all is a little bit taller than the bag body, but the flap closes with no issue. You can see that the interior is lined with a simple grey fabric - very no fuss, a long flat open pocket on one side and a flat leather pocket large enough to fit an ID or a couple of cc with an embossed logo. 
If I were to nit pick, the only two things Id improve about this bag is its magnet - I like mine strong enough to take your finger off, this one is OK (not bad, just not extremely powerful), and for a strap to be a little longer. I am just under 5 foot 9 and on the second to last setting it is a hair too short for my liking, although again, that is 100% being overly picky. Otherwise, it is an instant classic. Please note that mine is a full size Monceau, not a mini. I imagine Mini would not fit an iPad.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Bought a bag from a small brand called Florian London, and so far it's not going well! They entered the wrong address. I double checked from my end but nope, they just entered the wrong zip code out of nowhere  Luckily I got to fix the address via the DHL website, but hopefully it doesn't get too delayed. With the shipping option it should've taken 3 days! 

Ah well, it shouldn't take too much longer. And hopefully the bag itself is nice! It's a cute fun design for spring. I'll definitely update you all when it comes!


----------



## Cookiefiend

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Bought a bag from a small brand called Florian London, and so far it's not going well! They entered the wrong address. I double checked from my end but nope, they just entered the wrong zip code out of nowhere  Luckily I got to fix the address via the DHL website, but hopefully it doesn't get too delayed. With the shipping option it should've taken 3 days!
> 
> Ah well, it shouldn't take too much longer. And hopefully the bag itself is nice! It's a cute fun design for spring. I'll definitely update you all when it comes!


Those are cute! I like the Alexa!


----------



## TotinScience

I am genuinely intrigued by Forrest bags
https://forreststore.com/collections/bags


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> I am genuinely intrigued by Forrest bags
> https://forreststore.com/collections/bags


Girlfriend you have left me on this one.  I like the idea but don't see anything that appeals to me which will come as NO surprise to you.


----------



## TotinScience

southernbelle43 said:


> Girlfriend you have left me on this one.  I like the idea but don't see anything that appeals to me which will come as NO surprise to you.


It's just such a strange concept ! I like the shoulder bag with leaves though, even though it looks like it would weigh approximately 40 pounds.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Bought a bag from a small brand called Florian London, and so far it's not going well! They entered the wrong address. I double checked from my end but nope, they just entered the wrong zip code out of nowhere  Luckily I got to fix the address via the DHL website, but hopefully it doesn't get too delayed. With the shipping option it should've taken 3 days!
> 
> Ah well, it shouldn't take too much longer. And hopefully the bag itself is nice! It's a cute fun design for spring. I'll definitely update you all when it comes!


Update, it came to me safe and on time!! I thought I'd do a little review on Florian London. It’s super cute. I’d say the best thing about it is the design; I love the colors and the hardware. I love that it comes with 3 strap options (2 shoulder and 1 crossbody). 

I think it's thoughtfully designed: a phone can fit in the front pocket, the interior zip pocket is nice and deep, the cardholder section is spacious so you can fit cash and coins in the deep back slot, not to mention all the strap options. I'm so glad the crossbody strap has a leather section, as I can't stand all-metal straps - so impractical and uncomfortable! I do think it would've been better to include a shorter hand-carry strap rather than two shoulder straps, as then you'd have three unique options, but it's not that big of a deal because you can still use the shoulder straps to carry by hand/crook-of-the-arm.

It came wonderfully packaged, including dustbag, box, and even a little authenticity card. It was so thoroughly wrapped (on the flip side, wasteful wrapped in terms of the environment). Seriously, every time I thought I was close to opening the bag there was another layer of wrapping. I'm glad because it crossed the Atlantic from the UK to the US, and every surface was so padded and protected, which is great service. But I do feel bad for the environment! 

I have to say the quality isn't topnotch or anything, and I am a bit of a quality snob. The hardware doesn't feel particularly hardy, and the leather isn't luxe or anything. For comparison, I'd say it's a bit lower quality than the DeMellier bags I wrote about before, probably equal to Michael Kors' lower end lines. That being said, it was priced fairly (£260 with a coupon!) and I think it makes a great option for women looking to step outside their usual handbag brands and support small brands.

With Florian, I think your money is going to a design you like and the packaging, and as long as you know that going in I'd definitely recommend!


----------



## cowgrrl

Does anyone have a store listing for Cartujano in Spain?  I'll be there on vacation but I'm getting nowhere with the website.  I can't even pull up the online store.  Thanks!


----------



## Anesthestia

I searched the thread and one person had listed Yuzefi without delving into it so I'm here to share! You can buy their bags on sites like shopbop, farfetch, net-a-porter... Their most popular bag is probably the Delila, which I added to my collection just this month during sales. The brand incorporates beautiful colors that go very well together.

I find Yuzefi not so well known in this community but quite a few Asian bloggers have reviews on their bags! And for good reason, too: the quality is quite amazing, especially for the price, and the hardware is a nice weight without being too heavy. The hardware doesn't look cheap at all, looks much better than my other bag hardwares at the same price. I'm normally a higher-end designer kind of gal (I love my Chanel, Hermes), but the quality of the bag for the price really impressed me, I don't see it falling apart anytime soon.


That's a picture of me with my new Yuzefi Delila.

Another brand I want to share is Elleme, also a brand that seems more popular among Asian bloggers. Their "baozi" bag (means dumpling in mandarin) is shaped similar to a dumpling, and is very lightweight and practical. The next size up, called "raisin", is on my wishlist! Heard so many great things about their worksmanship and leather, definitely worth checking out. Elleme is also on shopbop, bloomingdale's, farfetch...


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Anesthestia said:


> I searched the thread and one person had listed Yuzefi without delving into it so I'm here to share! You can buy their bags on sites like shopbop, farfetch, net-a-porter... Their most popular bag is probably the Delila, which I added to my collection just this month during sales. The brand incorporates beautiful colors that go very well together.
> 
> I find Yuzefi not so well known in this community but quite a few Asian bloggers have reviews on their bags! And for good reason, too: the quality is quite amazing, especially for the price, and the hardware is a nice weight without being too heavy. The hardware doesn't look cheap at all, looks much better than my other bag hardwares at the same price. I'm normally a higher-end designer kind of gal (I love my Chanel, Hermes), but the quality of the bag for the price really impressed me, I don't see it falling apart anytime soon.
> View attachment 4448399
> 
> That's a picture of me with my new Yuzefi Delila.
> 
> Another brand I want to share is Elleme, also a brand that seems more popular among Asian bloggers. Their "baozi" bag (means dumpling in mandarin) is shaped similar to a dumpling, and is very lightweight and practical. The next size up, called "raisin", is on my wishlist! Heard so many great things about their worksmanship and leather, definitely worth checking out. Elleme is also on shopbop, bloomingdale's, farfetch...


I really want the new Yuzefi dip bag! I really appreciate how unique the design is.


----------



## papertiger

TotinScience said:


> I am genuinely intrigued by Forrest bags
> https://forreststore.com/collections/bags



Loving these  

Don't know which I like more leaf, wood or stone


----------



## papertiger

Anesthestia said:


> I searched the thread and one person had listed Yuzefi without delving into it so I'm here to share! You can buy their bags on sites like shopbop, farfetch, net-a-porter... Their most popular bag is probably the Delila, which I added to my collection just this month during sales. The brand incorporates beautiful colors that go very well together.
> 
> I find Yuzefi not so well known in this community but quite a few Asian bloggers have reviews on their bags! And for good reason, too: the quality is quite amazing, especially for the price, and the hardware is a nice weight without being too heavy. The hardware doesn't look cheap at all, looks much better than my other bag hardwares at the same price. I'm normally a higher-end designer kind of gal (I love my Chanel, Hermes), but the quality of the bag for the price really impressed me, I don't see it falling apart anytime soon.
> View attachment 4448399
> 
> That's a picture of me with my new Yuzefi Delila.
> 
> Another brand I want to share is Elleme, also a brand that seems more popular among Asian bloggers. Their "baozi" bag (means dumpling in mandarin) is shaped similar to a dumpling, and is very lightweight and practical. The next size up, called "raisin", is on my wishlist! Heard so many great things about their worksmanship and leather, definitely worth checking out. Elleme is also on shopbop, bloomingdale's, farfetch...



Thanks for the recommendation, that's looks very modern and chic. I love you can give us a first-hand review too. Off to check both of these out (not that I need a new bag LOL)


----------



## papertiger

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Update, it came to me safe and on time!! I thought I'd do a little review on Florian London. It’s super cute. I’d say the best thing about it is the design; I love the colors and the hardware. I love that it comes with 3 strap options (2 shoulder and 1 crossbody).
> 
> I think it's thoughtfully designed: a phone can fit in the front pocket, the interior zip pocket is nice and deep, the cardholder section is spacious so you can fit cash and coins in the deep back slot, not to mention all the strap options. I'm so glad the crossbody strap has a leather section, as I can't stand all-metal straps - so impractical and uncomfortable! I do think it would've been better to include a shorter hand-carry strap rather than two shoulder straps, as then you'd have three unique options, but it's not that big of a deal because you can still use the shoulder straps to carry by hand/crook-of-the-arm.
> 
> It came wonderfully packaged, including dustbag, box, and even a little authenticity card. It was so thoroughly wrapped (on the flip side, wasteful wrapped in terms of the environment). Seriously, every time I thought I was close to opening the bag there was another layer of wrapping. I'm glad because it crossed the Atlantic from the UK to the US, and every surface was so padded and protected, which is great service. But I do feel bad for the environment!
> 
> I have to say the quality isn't topnotch or anything, and I am a bit of a quality snob. The hardware doesn't feel particularly hardy, and the leather isn't luxe or anything. For comparison, I'd say it's a bit lower quality than the DeMellier bags I wrote about before, probably equal to Michael Kors' lower end lines. That being said, it was priced fairly (£260 with a coupon!) and I think it makes a great option for women looking to step outside their usual handbag brands and support small brands.
> 
> With Florian, I think your money is going to a design you like and the packaging, and as long as you know that going in I'd definitely recommend!



That packaging thing irks me too. There was life before plastic, antiques crossed the oceans wrapped with just paper.


----------



## TotinScience

I want to give a shout out to Dagne Dover! Since getting a doggie, I wished to have a small yet roomy and low maintenance crossbody to use whenever we take said puppy on long walks around town. Dagne Dover recently released their Landon Caryall in extra small size and I love it! It’s a perfect size for essentials, but has lots of room, very organized and cute to boot. There are tons of colors and the price point is good.


----------



## mleleigh

TotinScience said:


> I want to give a shout out to Dagne Dover! Since getting a doggie, I wished to have a small yet roomy and low maintenance crossbody to use whenever we take said puppy on long walks around town. Dagne Dover recently released their Landon Caryall in extra small size and I love it! It’s a perfect size for essentials, but has lots of room, very organized and cute to boot. There are tons of colors and the price point is good.



Yes, agreed on Dagne Dover! A couple of weeks ago, I got the small Dakota backpack and I love it. Awesome number of pockets too... especially for a mini backpack.


----------



## papertiger

cowgrrl said:


> Does anyone have a store listing for Cartujano in Spain?  I'll be there on vacation but I'm getting nowhere with the website.  I can't even pull up the online store.  Thanks!



Call +34910506213


----------



## christinemliu

I have been in a bag frenzy recently...I have a couple of Massaccesi on order (no surprise haha) but I just purchased another Rough & Tumble Hobo Pack, medium, double zip, in plonge saddle, and a Kessler satchel in charcoal from Leatherology, and love them both:


----------



## CharlyParis

Hi girls and so sorry for my bad english 

I'm from Paris and i buy today two amazing bag from Orciani.

I don't know this brand before today but the design and leather look very nice and prenium.

The python leather color is just fantastic for me and the yellow is fabulous so luminous.

I buy this in Galerie Lafayette for relly cheap price in Sales like -70% discount.

What do you think ? Do you know this brand ?


----------



## chowlover2

CharlyParis said:


> Hi girls and so sorry for my bad english
> 
> I'm from Paris and i buy today two amazing bag from Orciani.
> 
> I don't know this brand before today but the design and leather look very nice and prenium.
> 
> The python leather color is just fantastic for me and the yellow is fabulous so luminous.
> 
> I buy this in Galerie Lafayette for relly cheap price in Sales like -70% discount.
> 
> What do you think ? Do you know this brand ?


I never heard of the brand,but the leather on the yellow looks wonderful. I love the color on the python, will go with everything.


----------



## MooMooVT

CharlyParis said:


> Hi girls and so sorry for my bad english
> 
> I'm from Paris and i buy today two amazing bag from Orciani.
> 
> I don't know this brand before today but the design and leather look very nice and prenium.
> 
> The python leather color is just fantastic for me and the yellow is fabulous so luminous.
> 
> I buy this in Galerie Lafayette for relly cheap price in Sales like -70% discount.
> 
> What do you think ? Do you know this brand ?


Gorgeous! Not familiar with the brand. Your English is great!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

CharlyParis said:


> Hi girls and so sorry for my bad english
> 
> I'm from Paris and i buy today two amazing bag from Orciani.
> 
> I don't know this brand before today but the design and leather look very nice and prenium.
> 
> The python leather color is just fantastic for me and the yellow is fabulous so luminous.
> 
> I buy this in Galerie Lafayette for relly cheap price in Sales like -70% discount.
> 
> What do you think ? Do you know this brand ?


I've been following them for a bit because their leather looks so lush! Glad to hear you liked it and got it for a steal!!


----------



## southernbelle43

I don’t know the brand but your bags are lovely.


----------



## CharlyParis

chowlover2 said:


> I never heard of the brand,but the leather on the yellow looks wonderful. I love the color on the python, will go with everything.


Thank you for you opinion


----------



## CharlyParis

MooMooVT said:


> Gorgeous! Not familiar with the brand. Your English is great!
> 
> 
> southernbelle43 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know the brand but your bags are lovely.
Click to expand...




bellebellebelle19 said:


> I've been following them for a bit because their leather looks so lush! Glad to hear you liked it and got it for a steal!!



Thank you everyone for your messages


----------



## Caisah

I found a lovely APC bag in eBay and I guess I can feel sure that it is authentic?


----------



## 2cello

I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned gu_de bags?  I was looking for an orange/brick colored bag and found this.  Looks interesting.  Anyone know anything about them?

https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/1136639/gu_de/edie-croc-effect-leather-shoulder-bag


----------



## peachylv

floodette said:


> View attachment 4383987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have been lemming on this bag for months and finally got it via a forwarder. it will be my first sequoia bag.


Our VRBO was literally two floors above this store last August.  The bags were so cute. Unfortunately, they were on vacation the month of August, so I could only window shop!


----------



## ipsum

CharlyParis said:


> Hi girls and so sorry for my bad english
> 
> I'm from Paris and i buy today two amazing bag from Orciani.
> 
> I don't know this brand before today but the design and leather look very nice and prenium.
> 
> The python leather color is just fantastic for me and the yellow is fabulous so luminous.
> 
> I buy this in Galerie Lafayette for relly cheap price in Sales like -70% discount.
> 
> What do you think ? Do you know this brand ?


Très Chic ! Does Galerie Lafayette look like a warehouse? I thought it's more grandiose like a palace...


----------



## dyyong

I had no idea about this thread until couple hours ago, I may or may not have ordered a couple after reading this thread


----------



## bellebellebelle19

dyyong said:


> I had no idea about this thread until couple hours ago, I may or may not have ordered a couple after reading this thread


Please show us and let us know what you think when they come!


----------



## southernbelle43

dyyong said:


> I had no idea about this thread until couple hours ago, I may or may not have ordered a couple after reading this thread


Like we believe that you did not, right.  Girl, you remember who you are talking to on here.


----------



## dyyong

southernbelle43 said:


> Like we believe that you did not, right.  Girl, you remember who you are talking to on here.


----------



## dyyong

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Please show us and let us know what you think when they come!


Will do!


----------



## Tartlet

Walden bags has some really nice pieces. 

https://www.weldenbags.com/collections/core/products/escapade-saddle-bag-desert-taupe

I have this one.  It’s s beautiful suede, very good quality.  I love how it’s woven together in such a unique pattern.  

https://www.weldenbags.com/collections/core/products/voyager-small-flap-satchel-tan


----------



## Mcandy

Kipling! I love it rain or shine.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Anesthestia said:


> I searched the thread and one person had listed Yuzefi without delving into it so I'm here to share! You can buy their bags on sites like shopbop, farfetch, net-a-porter... Their most popular bag is probably the Delila, which I added to my collection just this month during sales. The brand incorporates beautiful colors that go very well together.
> 
> I find Yuzefi not so well known in this community but quite a few Asian bloggers have reviews on their bags! And for good reason, too: the quality is quite amazing, especially for the price, and the hardware is a nice weight without being too heavy. The hardware doesn't look cheap at all, looks much better than my other bag hardwares at the same price. I'm normally a higher-end designer kind of gal (I love my Chanel, Hermes), but the quality of the bag for the price really impressed me, I don't see it falling apart anytime soon.
> View attachment 4448399
> 
> That's a picture of me with my new Yuzefi Delila.
> 
> Another brand I want to share is Elleme, also a brand that seems more popular among Asian bloggers. Their "baozi" bag (means dumpling in mandarin) is shaped similar to a dumpling, and is very lightweight and practical. The next size up, called "raisin", is on my wishlist! Heard so many great things about their worksmanship and leather, definitely worth checking out. Elleme is also on shopbop, bloomingdale's, farfetch...


Love the Yuzefi! I have the Delila on my wishlist too, but I'm waiting for a colour combination that's my taste. Have you compared the Mini with the Regular? I can't decide which I should go for. I've also got my eye on an Elleme, maybe a Madeleine or a Baozi.


----------



## dyyong

Has my eyes on their iPhone cases for awhile, and discovered they just released a bag! Check it out!
https://www.mybonaventura.com/en/


----------



## dyyong

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Please show us and let us know what you think when they come!


Here you go


----------



## Anesthestia

OneMoreDay said:


> Love the Yuzefi! I have the Delila on my wishlist too, but I'm waiting for a colour combination that's my taste. Have you compared the Mini with the Regular? I can't decide which I should go for. I've also got my eye on an Elleme, maybe a Madeleine or a Baozi.



Yes, I do wish I'd gotten a multi-color combination, they have so many pretty colors! I've not compared the mini with the regular, unfortunately. But I am enjoying the size I got, it fits enough.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Anesthestia said:


> Yes, I do wish I'd gotten a multi-color combination, they have so many pretty colors! I've not compared the mini with the regular, unfortunately. But I am enjoying the size I got, it fits enough.


Can you share what fits? I have a long zippy wallet.


----------



## mleleigh

dyyong said:


> Here you go



Very nice! Is that a Leatherology camera bag? Where are the top-handle bags from? Sorry if you already posted and I missed it. The leather texture on both look tasty.


----------



## dyyong

mleleigh said:


> Very nice! Is that a Leatherology camera bag? Where are the top-handle bags from? Sorry if you already posted and I missed it. The leather texture on both look tasty.


Yes, it’s the camera bag from leatherology! 
She’s back in her box sleeping in the closet until Christmas! Lol


----------



## dyyong

mleleigh said:


> Very nice! Is that a Leatherology camera bag? Where are the top-handle bags from? Sorry if you already posted and I missed it. The leather texture on both look tasty.


The top handle is from Del Giudice Roma, great quality and craftsmanship, quick response and fast shipping!! The micro Sofia was made to order, ordered on Tuesday received on Thursday! They are in Rome and I am at East Coast! Crazy


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Jumping back on this thread to ask if anyone has a Lanxn bag? They are running a 30% off promo for August and the bags and VERY affordable...
https://www.lanxn.com/shop


----------



## piosavsfan

dyyong said:


> The top handle is from Del Giudice Roma, great quality and craftsmanship, quick response and fast shipping!! The micro Sofia was made to order, ordered on Tuesday received on Thursday! They are in Rome and I am at East Coast! Crazy


How is the leather on the Del Giudice?


----------



## Anesthestia

OneMoreDay said:


> Can you share what fits? I have a long zippy wallet.


I won't be back home until late this month, unfortunately! But I'll be back to share.


----------



## dyyong

piosavsfan said:


> How is the leather on the Del Giudice?


I am no leather expert but I like it and personally think it’s great quality leather.  The Sofia are kinda “structured “ bag and since both are small sizes don’t think it will changes much with used, but I just got it so I can’t really say how it will hold up, only time can tell. Hopes this helps a little.


----------



## piosavsfan

dyyong said:


> I am no leather expert but I like it and personally think it’s great quality leather.  The Sofia are kinda “structured “ bag and since both are small sizes don’t think it will changes much with used, but I just got it so I can’t really say how it will hold up, only time can tell. Hopes this helps a little.


Thank you. I've been thinking about buying a bag from them for a while.


----------



## dyyong

piosavsfan said:


> Thank you. I've been thinking about buying a bag from them for a while.


You are welcome 
Do share when you do ^_^


----------



## Joeli7

How did this one hold up? I love the simplicity.


snibor said:


> Aesther Ekme bag arrived. I wanted a green bag (forest green not blue).  I think it will be a great neutral. Excuse the workout clothes I tried to crop out. Very smooth leather and light weight.  I think I will enjoy this one.
> View attachment 4237053
> 
> View attachment 4237054


----------



## snibor

Joeli7 said:


> How did this one hold up? I love the simplicity.


Being completely honest I don’t love it but I’m going to give it a try again this fall. Only worn a few times. 
I don’t like open top bags and the closure on this is not secure at all.  It’s a nice looking bag but I do regret the purchase.


----------



## Joeli7

snibor said:


> Being completely honest I don’t love it but I’m going to give it a try again this fall. Only worn a few times.
> I don’t like open top bags and the closure on this is not secure at all.  It’s a nice looking bag but I do regret the purchase.


Thanks, I definitely won't be ordering this. And so the search continues for a plain bag for daily use...


----------



## TotinScience

I keep getting ads for this French (VERY successfully) funded KS cork bag. It sure does look very chic! 
https://www.kickstarter.com/project...fLm_r7DLVLMl7rRptAOpvqXqxba7pc2VzxdY_VYCbfPyA


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> I keep getting ads for this French (VERY successfully) funded KS cork bag. It sure does look very chic!
> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...fLm_r7DLVLMl7rRptAOpvqXqxba7pc2VzxdY_VYCbfPyA


They have raised nearly $1 million on a $15,000 Kickstarter campaign?  Clearly they did a lot of work beforehand!  Wow. If I were still working I would love that bag!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

In case there’s interest.. Massaccesi has a wonderful promo this weekend only!  Hope it’s ok to post here..


----------



## LuvNLux

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 4539386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case there’s interest.. Massaccesi has a wonderful promo this weekend only!  Hope it’s ok to post here..



MASSACCESSI bags are the best quality and individually handmade to order in his workshop in Italy.  The leathers and the styles are amazing and so are his prices for custom bags.  I have several and I love them all!


----------



## southernbelle43

I have 8 Massaccesi bags now.  My daughter confiscated 4 and I gifted 2. MM bags for the price and the quality are the best bargain of ALL the brands, hands  down.


----------



## TotinScience

Has anyone ever experienced this brand? 
https://bukvy.se/collections


----------



## D.S.

TotinScience said:


> Has anyone ever experienced this brand?
> https://bukvy.se/collections



There is something so retro about them, in a good way. Hopefully someone will share their experience.


----------



## CharlyParis

ipsum said:


> Très Chic ! Does Galerie Lafayette look like a warehouse? I thought it's more grandiose like a palace...


 So sorry I'm just see you message :$
No Galerie Lafayette is very chic like a palace the picture is a office of galerie place for return and exchange articles ^^


----------



## songofthesea

Since joining tpf years ago, what I spend on bags just keeps going up....
That being said, I found this great company out of California called Sven leather. The leather is absolutely amazing and the craftsmanship excellent. Every time I use one of their bags I get compliments. I love the way the leather smells and wears and there are so many gorgeous colors to choose from!


----------



## bellarusa

Anyone knows anything about MIRTA? https://www.mirta.com/
I really like the Bauletto.


----------



## papertiger

TotinScience said:


> Has anyone ever experienced this brand?
> https://bukvy.se/collections



I like the look of the Curie


----------



## B4GBuff

We all love the premier designer bags on TPF myself included. And I have several high end bags (4 total). But I have come across some great bags on here posted by some of you with brands I have never heard of before and likely would never have if not for your posts. So I thought a thread in one place where we could share our "little secrets" (the lesser known brands which we love, they may or may not be high end price wise... ). What is yours? And why?? Hopefully we can learn about new brands we never would have considered (or heard of) before.
**Hopefully this thread is ok... I know you can find them on the what bag are you wearing thread etc but this is in one place and we can give a bit of info about the company. 

I have one brand that I seem attracted to, that uses only high quality italian leathers. They have some of the most unique and high quality embossing and textures out there. And their bag designs are mostly very classic shapes that never become dated, as opposed to fads but they have a good selection of trendy chic designs too. And they offer matching SLGs with most designs.

I give you my entry: Brahmin.
They are not unknown by any means but seem to be a brand many have heard of but never stop to look at for some reason. Price wise they are more than MK but about same range as Coach and Tory Burch, but I honestly think their quality is higher than both. Their bags are virtually indestructible!! I have 3 now along  with matching wallets of all 3.

Medium Duxbury graphite limerick with matching ady wallet.


Small bowie cranberry valerian with matching ady wallet.



Medium Asher damask tote and matching debby wallet (not pictured).


----------



## B4GBuff

Back I just found a thread already exists. Admins please merge my post to the other thread.


----------



## Satcheldoll

B4GBuff said:


> We all love the premier designer bags on TPF myself included. And I have several high end bags (4 total). But I have come across some great bags on here posted by some of you with brands I have never heard of before and likely would never have if not for your posts. So I thought a thread in one place where we could share our "little secrets" (the lesser known brands which we love, they may or may not be high end price wise... ). What is yours? And why?? Hopefully we can learn about new brands we never would have considered (or heard of) before.
> **Hopefully this thread is ok... I know you can find them on the what bag are you wearing thread etc but this is in one place and we can give a bit of info about the company.
> 
> I have one brand that I seem attracted to, that uses only high quality italian leathers. They have some of the most unique and high quality embossing and textures out there. And their bag designs are mostly very classic shapes that never become dated, as opposed to fads but they have a good selection of trendy chic designs too. And they offer matching SLGs with most designs.
> 
> I give you my entry: Brahmin.
> They are not unknown by any means but seem to be a brand many have heard of but never stop to look at for some reason. Price wise they are more than MK but about same range as Coach and Tory Burch, but I honestly think their quality is higher than both. Their bags are virtually indestructible!! I have 3 now along  with matching wallets of all 3.
> 
> Medium Duxbury graphite limerick with matching ady wallet.
> View attachment 4576754
> 
> Small bowie cranberry valerian with matching ady wallet.
> View attachment 4576756
> 
> 
> Medium Asher damask tote and matching debby wallet (not pictured).
> View attachment 4576757


I've owned several Brahmin and have been very happy with the quality. They have such unique designs and colors with their leather. There's a Brahmin thread if you haven't already found it. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/any-brahmin-lovers-post-here.740391/


----------



## Carrots808

Hands down Massaccesi bags. I started looking into Massaccesi when Megs posted about this brand on Purseblog. I was on the lookout for something different. In fact, I couldn’t find a style from any premier designer brand to my liking this Black Friday weekend. I checked all the department stores for Prada, YSL and Balenciaga as well as Chloe, Valentino, Fendi and Loewe’s website. I guess I just needed something different but wearable. MM bags have a fair price as a contemporary bag but the personalization and attention to detail Marco gives to each of his customer is amazing. He understands women and our needs/ style. Leather quality is good with a lot of variety of texture & designs as well. 

https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/blog-1 to see samples of what he can do with leather.


----------



## s.mirta

bellarusa said:


> Anyone knows anything about MIRTA? https://www.mirta.com/
> I really like the Bauletto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4571456


Dear bellarusa,

I am Sara from MIRTA and I am glad to know you like the Bauletto on MIRTA! 
Let me give you a bit of context: we are a newly born online platform based in Italy and aimed at unveiling the best Italian luxury craftsmen.
We are building a curated selection of luxury products, handcrafted by the finest Italian leather artisans. On our platform you can see their products but also their stories, through photos and videos aimed at bringing you inside the Italian "bottega" (i.e. leather workshop).
The Bauletto for example is produced by S.A.P.A.F., an historical leather workshop located in Scandicci (close to Firenze) since 1954. It is a family-owned worshop where Andrea, the Master Artisan, produces beautifully handcrafted products.
All our products are 100% Made in Italy, from the sourcing of the leather until the finishing of the product.
We are a young company trying our best to preserve Italian tradition through new channels!
You can find some reviews from our customers here: https://www.trustpilot.com/review/mirta.com

Please let me know if you would like to know more


----------



## Cleda

bellarusa said:


> Anyone knows anything about MIRTA? https://www.mirta.com/
> I really like the Bauletto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4571456



Mirta also recently popped up on Facebook for me, and I really like the Boldrini Selleria Operetta Crossbody. I have totally maxed out my bag funds for the year on Massaccesi though, so I shall have to wait.

I think it is great for an e-commerce platform to pool products from various Italian craftsmen. Individually, it may be difficult for them to get international visibility and exposure.


----------



## Cleda

B4GBuff said:


> We all love the premier designer bags on TPF myself included. And I have several high end bags (4 total). But I have come across some great bags on here posted by some of you with brands I have never heard of before and likely would never have if not for your posts. So I thought a thread in one place where we could share our "little secrets" (the lesser known brands which we love, they may or may not be high end price wise... ). What is yours? And why?? Hopefully we can learn about new brands we never would have considered (or heard of) before.
> **Hopefully this thread is ok... I know you can find them on the what bag are you wearing thread etc but this is in one place and we can give a bit of info about the company.
> 
> I have one brand that I seem attracted to, that uses only high quality italian leathers. They have some of the most unique and high quality embossing and textures out there. And their bag designs are mostly very classic shapes that never become dated, as opposed to fads but they have a good selection of trendy chic designs too. And they offer matching SLGs with most designs.
> 
> I give you my entry: Brahmin.
> They are not unknown by any means but seem to be a brand many have heard of but never stop to look at for some reason. Price wise they are more than MK but about same range as Coach and Tory Burch, but I honestly think their quality is higher than both. Their bags are virtually indestructible!! I have 3 now along  with matching wallets of all 3.
> 
> Medium Duxbury graphite limerick with matching ady wallet.
> View attachment 4576754
> 
> Small bowie cranberry valerian with matching ady wallet.
> View attachment 4576756
> 
> 
> Medium Asher damask tote and matching debby wallet (not pictured).
> View attachment 4576757



Love the look of Medium Duxbury in that graphite leather!


----------



## devilwoman

Does anyone have any recommendations for medium/midi shoulder/tote bags? Looking for a present for mum


----------



## papertiger

devilwoman said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for medium/midi shoulder/tote bags? Looking for a present for mum



Where are you? Europe, US, Canada, Asia or other?


----------



## southernbelle43

devilwoman said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for medium/midi shoulder/tote bags? Looking for a present for mum


Massaccesi!!!


----------



## edsbgrl

Might I add Maxwell Scott UK to the mix. https://www.maxwellscottbags.com/

I have two of their bags and the quality is amazing. They also stand by their products with a 25yr guarantee. 
The bags are designed in the UK & made in Italy. I've had one for over 13yrs and never babied it yet it looks great, patina is gorgeous! 

Their customer service is top notch as well. The price point is more than reasonable too. 

Classic designs, no logos (not knocking logos as I do have my share of them , just well made, functional bags & slg's.


----------



## yellow_tulip

edsbgrl said:


> Might I add Maxwell Scott UK to the mix. https://www.maxwellscottbags.com/
> 
> I have two of their bags and the quality is amazing. They also stand by their products with a 25yr guarantee.
> The bags are designed in the UK & made in Italy. I've had one for over 13yrs and never babied it yet it looks great, patina is gorgeous!
> 
> Their customer service is top notch as well. The price point is more than reasonable too.
> 
> Classic designs, no logos (not knocking logos as I do have my share of them , just well made, functional bags & slg's.


Wow just had a quick look I’m liking what I see!!


----------



## Yuki85

Hi bag lovers, 

I don’t know where to put my question and I thought I try it here: 

I am looking for a brand that offers bags made with Florentine leather like the Dooneys, but I wanna a brand from Europe. Any ideas or recommendations? 

Thank you!


----------



## devilwoman

papertiger said:


> Where are you? Europe, US, Canada, Asia or other?


UK


----------



## papertiger

You could have a look at Pickett of London.


----------



## devilwoman

papertiger said:


> You could have a look at Pickett of London.


Oooh thank you


----------



## papertiger

I can also personally recommend Liberty London bags too.

I have a red leather barrel shaped bag from years ago but especially checked if the new leather bags looked as well made. I was really pleased to see that are so well finished. The only drawback is that I can only see 1 colour in all-leather as yet and it's more a Summer friendly colour to me, but they do other versions in coated canvas if people prefer. There is the 25cm tote (525 pounds)  and the 21.5cm crossbody (450 pounds) in the same Bonnie print.


----------



## bellarusa

How about Ectu?  Anyone? I like the Palermo.


----------



## southernbelle43

I am taking a chance on a bag that was mentioned on this thread a while back.  The Del Giudice Roma Sophia.  I ordered it yesterday after trying unsuccessfully to find some reviews on-line or on You Tube.  They use DHL for shipping, so it should get here soon. I will update you on my impressions when it gets here. I got it in tan which is a color I don't have in my collection.  Here are some site photos.  I like the minimalistic vibe of it. And I love the way it opens up so much...this allowed me to order the mini size so it would not be heavy.  It reminds me of a Dooney that I had to sell because of the weight.


----------



## papertiger

southernbelle43 said:


> I am taking a chance on a bag that was mentioned on this thread a while back.  The Del Giudice Roma Sophia.  I ordered it yesterday after trying unsuccessfully to find some reviews on-line or on You Tube.  They use DHL for shipping, so it should get here soon. I will update you on my impressions when it gets here. I got it in tan which is a color I don't have in my collection.  Here are some site photos.  I like the minimalistic vibe of it. And I love the way it opens up so much...this allowed me to order the mini size so it would not be heavy.  It reminds me of a Dooney that I had to sell because of the weight.



Can't wait to hear, this looks really cute _and _chic


----------



## southernbelle43

papertiger said:


> Can't wait to hear, this looks really cute _and _chic


Thanks. The owners sent a nice email about the order, and answered a question promptly. I asked if the leather is full grain.  She, Francesca, responded that the textured leather is hammered leather; the smooth leather is full grain.  I was not familiar with the term “hammered” leather and never could find a definition on line.  However I assume it is top grain leather. And brands such as Armani and Ferragamo have bags in hammered leather.  I am pleased that it is not full grain because that makes it much lighter.  It will be here Monday, although knowing DHL it could be here today.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> I am taking a chance on a bag that was mentioned on this thread a while back.  The Del Giudice Roma Sophia.  I ordered it yesterday after trying unsuccessfully to find some reviews on-line or on You Tube.  They use DHL for shipping, so it should get here soon. I will update you on my impressions when it gets here. I got it in tan which is a color I don't have in my collection.  Here are some site photos.  I like the minimalistic vibe of it. And I love the way it opens up so much...this allowed me to order the mini size so it would not be heavy.  It reminds me of a Dooney that I had to sell because of the weight.


Looks a lot like the Balenciaga Ville.


----------



## TotinScience

Deadly ponies mr Gator Gang is my faithful companion in gorgeous Vancouver.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Looks a lot like the Balenciaga Ville.


I had to go look that up. I am not familiar with Balenciaga bags.   It looks exactly like it....for 1/10th the price, yea!


----------



## muchstuff

TotinScience said:


> Deadly ponies mr Gator Gang is my faithful companion in gorgeous Vancouver.


Hi from Vancouver


----------



## TotinScience

muchstuff said:


> Hi from Vancouver


How do you all get any work done, surrounded by so much splendor


----------



## muchstuff

TotinScience said:


> How do you all get any work done, surrounded by so much splendor


It really is a spectacular location isn’t it?


----------



## southernbelle43

My Del Giudice bag came today and I am simply delighted with it.  It is very lightweight.  The leather is good, the stitching is good. The interior has a very nice suede lining.  There is one long zippered pocket inside.  The big long zipper works easily and seems sturdy.  The removable strap adjusts fully;  when doubled it has a 13 inch drop.  I don't wear crossbody,  but it seems like it would adjust to fit almost anyone.  It came with a lightweight dust bag, a very large shopping bag and four clear plastic stickers with the Del Giudice name on them in black. I am not sure what I would put those on though?   Edge painting is very well done.  Itt has a ridged edge on the bottom in place of metal feet which I have shown in the photos.  

It opens fully, so it can hold a lot for a small bag.  I can get a lot more in it than I usually carry.
All in all I am most pleased with this purchase. I think it will age beautifully. 

The bag, including 49 Euros for DHL,  came to $237 shipped to the US.  I think it is worth that amount.  If you want a well made, adorable little bag for a reasonable price, you might want to try it.


----------



## papertiger

southernbelle43 said:


> My Del Giudice bag came today and I am simply delighted with it.  It is very lightweight.  The leather is good, the stitching is good. The interior has a very nice suede lining.  There is one long zippered pocket inside.  The big long zipper works easily and seems sturdy.  The removable strap adjusts fully;  when doubled it has a 13 inch drop.  I don't wear crossbody,  but it seems like it would adjust to fit almost anyone.  It came with a lightweight dust bag, a very large shopping bag and four clear plastic stickers with the Del Giudice name on them in black. I am not sure what I would put those on though?   Edge painting is very well done.  Itt has a ridged edge on the bottom in place of metal feet which I have shown in the photos.
> 
> It opens fully, so it can hold a lot for a small bag.  I can get a lot more in it than I usually carry.
> All in all I am most pleased with this purchase. I think it will age beautifully.
> 
> The bag, including 49 Euros for DHL,  came to $237 shipped to the US.  I think it is worth that amount.  If you want a well made, adorable little bag for a reasonable price, you might want to try it.
> View attachment 4616506
> View attachment 4616508
> View attachment 4616510
> View attachment 4616509
> View attachment 4616507
> View attachment 4616511



Congratulations! 

Looks adorable and seems to hit all the right notes for you  

Thank you for the review


----------



## southernbelle43

papertiger said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Looks adorable and seems to hit all the right notes for you
> 
> Thank you for the review


It is no premier designer bag, but I can still appreciate a well made, indie brand that works thank goodness.


----------



## snibor

southernbelle43 said:


> My Del Giudice bag came today and I am simply delighted with it.  It is very lightweight.  The leather is good, the stitching is good. The interior has a very nice suede lining.  There is one long zippered pocket inside.  The big long zipper works easily and seems sturdy.  The removable strap adjusts fully;  when doubled it has a 13 inch drop.  I don't wear crossbody,  but it seems like it would adjust to fit almost anyone.  It came with a lightweight dust bag, a very large shopping bag and four clear plastic stickers with the Del Giudice name on them in black. I am not sure what I would put those on though?   Edge painting is very well done.  Itt has a ridged edge on the bottom in place of metal feet which I have shown in the photos.
> 
> It opens fully, so it can hold a lot for a small bag.  I can get a lot more in it than I usually carry.
> All in all I am most pleased with this purchase. I think it will age beautifully.
> 
> The bag, including 49 Euros for DHL,  came to $237 shipped to the US.  I think it is worth that amount.  If you want a well made, adorable little bag for a reasonable price, you might want to try it.
> View attachment 4616506
> View attachment 4616508
> View attachment 4616510
> View attachment 4616509
> View attachment 4616507
> View attachment 4616511


Looks lovely!


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> The bag, including 49 Euros for DHL, came to $237 shipped to the US. I


Correction:  when changed to USD the total was $263.


----------



## southernbelle43

Mod shot.


----------



## snibor

southernbelle43 said:


> Mod shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4617278


Looks great!


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> Mod shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4617278


It has been brought to my attention that this bag looks pretty big.  It is not. It measures 10.2” long by 8” high by 4.3” in depth.  It is the smallest Sophia. There are 3 larger sizes.  It came Monday and I have carried it ever since. A fun bag.


----------



## Whereami

southernbelle43 said:


> My Del Giudice bag came today and I am simply delighted with it.  It is very lightweight.  The leather is good, the stitching is good. The interior has a very nice suede lining.  There is one long zippered pocket inside.  The big long zipper works easily and seems sturdy.  The removable strap adjusts fully;  when doubled it has a 13 inch drop.  I don't wear crossbody,  but it seems like it would adjust to fit almost anyone.  It came with a lightweight dust bag, a very large shopping bag and four clear plastic stickers with the Del Giudice name on them in black. I am not sure what I would put those on though?   Edge painting is very well done.  Itt has a ridged edge on the bottom in place of metal feet which I have shown in the photos.
> 
> It opens fully, so it can hold a lot for a small bag.  I can get a lot more in it than I usually carry.
> All in all I am most pleased with this purchase. I think it will age beautifully.
> 
> The bag, including 49 Euros for DHL,  came to $237 shipped to the US.  I think it is worth that amount.  If you want a well made, adorable little bag for a reasonable price, you might want to try it.
> View attachment 4616506
> View attachment 4616508
> View attachment 4616510
> View attachment 4616509
> View attachment 4616507
> View attachment 4616511


This is a very pretty bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

My new Juliet midi from Massaccesi. The leather is gray goat suede with the beadwork actually imbedded in the leather, almost flush with the leather.  It is matte with a tiny bit of sparkle indoors and more outdoors.  I customized by adding two slip pockets.  I chose a red lining.  Incredible bag at an incredible price.


----------



## chowlover2

southernbelle43 said:


> My new Juliet midi from Massaccesi. The leather is gray goat suede with the beadwork actually imbedded in the leather, almost flush with the leather.  It is matte with a tiny bit of sparkle indoors and more outdoors.  I customized by adding two slip pockets.  I chose a red lining.  Incredible bag at an incredible price.
> View attachment 4622701
> View attachment 4622702
> View attachment 4622703


That bag is gorgeous!


----------



## southernbelle43

chowlover2 said:


> That bag is gorgeous!


Thank you.  I love it.  Its real beauty cannot be captured in a photo... the texture, the  very slight bling indoors which is more prominent outdoors.  It should sell for at least 700 euros and it was half that!


----------



## chowlover2

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you.  I love it.  Its real beauty cannot be captured in a photo... the texture, the  very slight bling indoors which is more prominent outdoors.  It should sell for at least 700 euros and it was half that!


I keep saying I am going to check out their website, I'm heading there now!


----------



## southernbelle43

chowlover2 said:


> I keep saying I am going to check out their website, I'm heading there now!


And feel free to ask those of us on the Massaccesi thread if you have questions.  You can PM me and I will be glad to help any way I can. There are  many things you can get that are not apparent on the web site.  Plus the best thing is you can email Marco, tell him the style you like, the feel of leather you like, the colors, etc., and he will personally work with you to create your perfect bag.  Yes,  I love his creations.  I am his No. 1 fan and I  have no connection whatsoever with his business.


----------



## sexycombover

I tried to go through the entire thread (which was very dangerous for my wallet, mind you), but didn't see this brand mentioned, although I could have just skimmed past it.

Uashmama
- this brand uses paper that they tan like they would leather. The paper ends up being super strong and washable. I own the first gen otti bag so it has the vachetta trim. I also own a smaller crossbody that they don't sell anymore and I dont remember the name of, and a cool fold out cardholder. All have been through the grind and still look cool. I get lots of compliments.


----------



## southernbelle43

As posted above I ordered a small bag from the independent Del Giudice company. I like it so much I have now ordered another one.   What attracts me is the way it opens so you can see everything in it so easily.  
Bottom line is that this little know Italian guy makes some nice bags....not designer, but good value for the money.


----------



## piosavsfan

Stephanie Cesaire is having a sale. I ordered a bubble lambskin Ode in Petrol to try out the brand. Pics from their site.


----------



## southernbelle43

I ordered a bag from Cesaire two days ago. 
I got the Bahia bag....the perfect clutch.  I am not a clutch person, but this one can also be worn on the shoulder. I love the style and the inside.


----------



## Gabs007

TotinScience said:


> Deadly ponies mr Gator Gang is my faithful companion in gorgeous Vancouver.



Totally love that style and the slightly pebbled leather


----------



## ohmisseevee

southernbelle43 said:


> I ordered a bag from Cesaire two days ago.
> I got the Bahia bag....the perfect clutch.  I am not a clutch person, but this one can also be worn on the shoulder. I love the style and the inside.
> View attachment 4634175
> View attachment 4634176
> View attachment 4634177



I really like the look of this bag/clutch, and that they included a sketch of what the inside looks like!


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> I really like the look of this bag/clutch, and that they included a sketch of what the inside looks like!


I am eager to get it and check out the quality. I found online postings by people who have been in the shop and they say the quality is good.  THe only complaint I have is the shipping from France was ridiculous!  61 euros!!!  I have never paid more than 25 euros for shipping.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Yikes - 61 euros?!


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> Yikes - 61 euros?!


I know!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

southernbelle43 said:


> I know!


I would hope they’re using UPS or something similar, and not the post office. Marco charges about 50 euros for UPS I think, and he told me that is less than the actual cost to him. So expensive!


----------



## Gabs007

Devyn Danielle said:


> I would hope they’re using UPS or something similar, and not the post office. Marco charges about 50 euros for UPS I think, and he told me that is less than the actual cost to him. So expensive!



I think if you ship worldwide and get a company deal, they give you great deals, you need to have a minimum though, I was thinking of using DHL to send something privately and was shocked, the service was more than twice a company rate


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> I would hope they’re using UPS or something similar, and not the post office. Marco charges about 50 euros for UPS I think, and he told me that is less than the actual cost to him. So expensive!


It is probably DHL which is the absolute best international shipping IMO.  They are fast and keep you posted every step of the way.


----------



## Gabs007

southernbelle43 said:


> It is probably DHL which is the absolute best international shipping IMO.  They are fast and keep you posted every step of the way.



Tbh having a real problem with DHL atm, sold something with VC and all of a sudden tracking stopped, (mid December) VC tells me to talk to DHL, DHL says the label was issued by VC they need to contact them, not blaming DHL, things can go wrong but if it is through a 3rd party it can make things more complicated


----------



## southernbelle43

Gabs007 said:


> Tbh having a real problem with DHL atm, sold something with VC and all of a sudden tracking stopped, (mid December) VC tells me to talk to DHL, DHL says the label was issued by VC they need to contact them, not blaming DHL, things can go wrong but if it is through a 3rd party it can make things more complicated


Murphy’s Law. The minute I comment on my good experiences  with DHL, someone has a horror story. Never fails.


----------



## Gabs007

southernbelle43 said:


> Murphy’s Law. The minute I comment on my good experiences  with DHL, someone has a horror story. Never fails.



Actually not so much about DHL, I mean things can go wrong especially since it goes through so many hands, I totally get it that they want to talk to their client who issued the label, which is VC, more a problem with VC not doing so and handing out the wrong info


----------



## southernbelle43

Gabs007 said:


> Actually not so much about DHL, I mean things can go wrong especially since it goes through so many hands, I totally get it that they want to talk to their client who issued the label, which is VC, more a problem with VC not doing so and handing out the wrong info


Absolutely. If you stop and consider the complexity of buying, selling, shipping, mail service, weather, handler error, etc., etc., it is a miracle we don’t have more snafus. I hope you get it straightened out soon!!!!


----------



## Gabs007

southernbelle43 said:


> Absolutely. If you stop and consider the complexity of buying, selling, shipping, mail service, weather, handler error, etc., etc., it is a miracle we don’t have more snafus. I hope you get it straightened out soon!!!!



I hope so too, it's a Balmain dress where tracking stopped in mid December, all VC would need to do is contact DHL, I totally get it why they won't talk to me despite me having the receipt for handing it in, since I was not the one who issued the label, so they just make sure nothing fraudulent can happen, because it would be pretty easy to fake a hand in receipt. They are insured, so this should not be the issue


----------



## doni

sexycombover said:


> I tried to go through the entire thread (which was very dangerous for my wallet, mind you), but didn't see this brand mentioned, although I could have just skimmed past it.
> 
> Uashmama
> - this brand uses paper that they tan like they would leather. The paper ends up being super strong and washable. I own the first gen otti bag so it has the vachetta trim. I also own a smaller crossbody that they don't sell anymore and I dont remember the name of, and a cool fold out cardholder. All have been through the grind and still look cool. I get lots of compliments.


Very interesting. Love the Canteen bag.


----------



## doni

southernbelle43 said:


> I ordered a bag from Cesaire two days ago.
> I got the Bahia bag....the perfect clutch.  I am not a clutch person, but this one can also be worn on the shoulder. I love the style and the inside.
> View attachment 4634175
> View attachment 4634176
> View attachment 4634177


That’s a really interesting design... love the hardware too, which is something small brands often don’t get right. 
But I am not convinced by the embossed logo.


----------



## southernbelle43

doni said:


> That’s a really interesting design... love the hardware too, which is something small brands often don’t get right.
> But I am not convinced by the embossed logo.


Can you explain what you mean by not convinced by the embossed logo?


----------



## doni

southernbelle43 said:


> Can you explain what you mean by not convinced by the embossed logo?


Just mean I don’t like the style and font, just being anal!


----------



## Zebra_Bv

What do folks think about Polene? I keep seeing their ads on FB. Their Numero bags look gorgeous - reminds me somewhat of Chloe. Really tempted to hit the trigger and buy one.


----------



## southernbelle43

doni said:


> Just mean I don’t like the style and font, just being anal!


Aha,  I cannot see it very well but I like how unobtrusive it is. I suppose I am lucky  that I hardly ever notice things like that.


----------



## southernbelle43

Zebra_Bv said:


> What do folks think about Polene? I keep seeing their ads on FB. Their Numero bags look gorgeous - reminds me somewhat of Chloe. Really tempted to hit the trigger and buy one.


I have two   Numero uns and they are two of my favorite bags, although they are slightly heavy.


----------



## Zebra_Bv

Nice! What makes them heavy if I may ask? I was wanting to get one of the smaller ones with a  leather handle, not the chain handle. Also, are they lined with canvas? Inner zip pocket? Their website doesn't have any shots of the insides.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Zebra_Bv said:


> Nice! What makes them heavy if I may ask? I was wanting to get one of the smaller ones with a  leather handle, not the chain handle. Also, are they lined with canvas? Inner zip pocket? Their website doesn't have any shots of the insides.



I'd recommend looking for photos of the bag in the Polene thread here on tpf - a few of the ladies have posted pictures of the new Numero Un Nano (if that is the one you are referring to), including pictures of what fits inside.


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> I'd recommend looking for photos of the bag in the Polene thread here on tpf - a few of the ladies have posted pictures of the new Numero Un Nano (if that is the one you are referring to), including pictures of what fits inside.


I was getting ready to tell her to check those. I posted several photos of the inside. How do you copy the link to include in your posting?


----------



## southernbelle43

Zebra_Bv said:


> Nice! What makes them heavy if I may ask? I was wanting to get one of the smaller ones with a  leather handle, not the chain handle. Also, are they lined with canvas? Inner zip pocket? Their website doesn't have any shots of the insides.


To answer your question about the weight. I suppose it is the thick leather.


----------



## ohmisseevee

southernbelle43 said:


> I was getting ready to tell her to check those. I posted several photos of the inside. How do you copy the link to include in your posting?



I use the rich text editor (if you highlight the text in your post and then click the little chain icon, it will allow you to paste the hyperlink and the forum will do the coding for you to insert the hyperlink into your text), but you can also use BBCode when typing out the text in your post.



		Code:
	

[url=https://somelinkhere.com] link text[/url]


I believe the permalink for your specific post can be found on the top right corner of the post in the thread - click the number and the popup should provide you with the permalink. For example, this post is post #731, and the permalink is:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...mendation-thread.981642/page-49#post-33539645

For an example of how I would embed that hyperlink into text:



		Code:
	

This is [url=https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/current-good-quality-fair-price-but-little-known-recommendation-thread.981642/page-49#post-33539645]my post[/url] in this thread.


----------



## southernbelle43

URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...mendation-thread.981642/page-49#post-33539645"]Current Good Quality Fair Price but Little Known Recommendation Thread[/URL]


ohmisseevee said:


> I use the rich text editor (if you highlight the text in your post and then click the little chain icon, it will allow you to paste the hyperlink and the forum will do the coding for you to insert the hyperlink into your text), but you can also use BBCode when typing out the text in your post.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [url=https://somelinkhere.com] link text[/url]
> 
> 
> I believe the permalink for your specific post can be found on the top right corner of the post in the thread - click the number and the popup should provide you with the permalink. For example, this post is post #731, and the permalink is:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...mendation-thread.981642/page-49#post-33539645
> 
> For an example of how I would embed that hyperlink into text:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> This is [url=https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/current-good-quality-fair-price-but-little-known-recommendation-thread.981642/page-49#post-33539645]my post[/url] in this thread.


Got it thank you !


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> It is probably DHL which is the absolute best international shipping IMO.  They are fast and keep you posted every step of the way.



Agreed. Any international shipping needs to be DHL, IMO.


----------



## sexycombover

So I've never heard of this brand myself, but dang this is nice!

https://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/reis...e/Women/Handbags & Wallets&color=soft truffle


----------



## Zebra_Bv

ohmisseevee said:


> I'd recommend looking for photos of the bag in the Polene thread here on tpf - a few of the ladies have posted pictures of the new Numero Un Nano (if that is the one you are referring to), including pictures of what fits inside.



Thanks for pointing me to this!! I'm still quite new to TPF, its amazing what a great resource the community has created and maintains!!



southernbelle43 said:


> To answer your question about the weight. I suppose it is the thick leather.



Thanks southernbelle43!!


----------



## TotinScience

Gabs007 said:


> Totally love that style and the slightly pebbled leather


The pebble is definitely super bold and I love it!


----------



## Gabs007

TotinScience said:


> The pebble is definitely super bold and I love it!



I am seriously tempted by the black one, keep telling myself I have enough big black bags, but it is gorgeous. I just noticed their prices are in Aussie $ so they are really not outrageously priced and while having a unique and unusual style, not too far out to not be bags you can use all the time... They also don't look like bags who need a lot of pampering...


----------



## TotinScience

Gabs007 said:


> I am seriously tempted by the black one, keep telling myself I have enough big black bags, but it is gorgeous


If I didn't already have a small black bag from them, I'd be very tempted by the Mr. Mini Gator Gang, it's just so cute looking.


----------



## sherrylynn

piosavsfan said:


> Stephanie Cesaire is having a sale. I ordered a bubble lambskin Ode in Petrol to try out the brand. Pics from their site.
> View attachment 4633408
> View attachment 4633409


Love this bag and color combo. Please let us know details when you receive it


----------



## southernbelle43

sherrylynn said:


> Love this bag and color combo. Please let us know details when you receive it


I like this as well.  I was tempted, but it was too big for what I carry. I am eager to see it when you get it.  The bubble lamb looks awesome.


----------



## Gabs007

sherrylynn said:


> Love this bag and color combo. Please let us know details when you receive it



I am telling myself "You don't need another big black bag" but I fell in love with the same model in black


----------



## ohmisseevee

Gabs007 said:


> I am telling myself "You don't need another big black bag" but I fell in love with the same model in black



It's my personal opinion that like little black dresses, one can never have too many black bags.


----------



## sherrylynn

Gabs007 said:


> I am telling myself "You don't need another big black bag" but I fell in love with the same model in black


I understand. I'm trying to stay on Bag Ban Island this year. So hard!!@


----------



## pdxhb

piosavsfan said:


> Stephanie Cesaire is having a sale. I ordered a bubble lambskin Ode in Petrol to try out the brand. Pics from their site.
> View attachment 4633408
> View attachment 4633409


Thanks for the reminder about Stephanie Cesaire! I really like the designs and have thought about adding a bag from that line for awhile. I am bag broke though, so will have to gaze at your reveal until I am off the island again.


----------



## Gabs007

ohmisseevee said:


> It's my personal opinion that like little black dresses, one can never have too many black bags.



Well, I always thought so too, but we are moving from the UK to France this year, I so far sold quite a few black bags and dresses that I never really used, and while that one is really reasonably priced, the last one I sold was a prime condition black Celine which I had to have, then the brass on it and the weight (really heavy grained deer leather) made me never use it, I accepted an offer of 400, just to get rid of it, it smarts a bit but I guess it was my choice, but I am holding off buying more bags. I guess I am finally growing up


----------



## ohmisseevee

Gabs007 said:


> Well, I always thought so too, but we are moving from the UK to France this year, I so far sold quite a few black bags and dresses that I never really used, and while that one is really reasonably priced, the last one I sold was a prime condition black Celine which I had to have, then the brass on it and the weight (really heavy grained deer leather) made me never use it, I accepted an offer of 400, just to get rid of it, it smarts a bit but I guess it was my choice, but I am holding off buying more bags. I guess I am finally growing up



Moving is definitely a motivator in getting rid of stuff that has been sitting unused in the closet.  I'm hoping to move in with my boyfriend this year, and I've slowly been going through my things and giving away, donating, or tossing out things that I haven't used in months or years.


----------



## Gabs007

ohmisseevee said:


> Moving is definitely a motivator in getting rid of stuff that has been sitting unused in the closet.  I'm hoping to move in with my boyfriend this year, and I've slowly been going through my things and giving away, donating, or tossing out things that I haven't used in months or years.



I think I must have kept half the charity shops in business with stuff I sorted out and made a few friends very happy (gifted one my Mulberry Chloe bag), now with a bunch of new stuff needed and a house that has to be adjusted/renovated it is nice to get a few pennies  back on the fortune you dished out for an item you bought on impulse and never used


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> It's my personal opinion that like little black dresses, one can never have too many black bags.


I agree 100%.  Always in style, always classy.


----------



## Gabs007

southernbelle43 said:


> I agree 100%.  Always in style, always classy.


 
Sure, but if you do not wear or carry them and some of them still have the tags on after 2 years, it is time to clear out


----------



## southernbelle43

Gabs007 said:


> Sure, but if you do not wear or carry them and some of them still have the tags on after 2 years, it is time to clear out


Totally agree with that. But I have never had a bag that had a tag left on it for more than five minutes, lol. . I am too childlike. I have to wear it immediately. i have been known to buy one, get in the car and transfer from my old bag to the new one.


----------



## southernbelle43

As fate would have it, three bags are arriving Monday. All were ordered at different times, one in November.  A Del Giudice, a Cesaire and a Massaccesi.  So the big question is, which one will make my pulse race and my eyes pop because it is so beautiful and such good quality. (I already know Massaccesi will be gorgeous, having bought many of them). Stay tuned for details.


----------



## TotinScience

@piosavsfan, did your Cesaire bag come in? Petrol bubble lambskin sounds like a dream!


----------



## piosavsfan

TotinScience said:


> @piosavsfan, did your Cesaire bag come in? Petrol bubble lambskin sounds like a dream!


Not yet. Should be here Monday. I'm excited to see it!


----------



## southernbelle43

My Cesaire Bahia clutch arrived and all I can say is that it took my breath away.  The leather is like silk, the stitching, the edges, the style are perfection.   A truly exquisite bag.  
It came with a nice note from the owner, information on the type of leather and how to care for it.  It has a nice dust bag and was packed well.  The color does not show up accurately. It is a rich burgundy or oxblood. You can see the accurate color on the Cesaire web site.  
The magnet closures are strong enough to hold it closed.  It takes two hands to open the bag.  But you can put your phone/keys in the pocket directly underneath the flaps and they are easy to access without opening the bag. 
The lining is a gray twill.  
The handles are iguana stamped lambskin.  I am not a fan of exotics, so I was very pleased to see that the pattern is very, very subtle.  You can hardly feel the stamping. 
The only accommodation I had to made regarding size and what I carry was to change into a flatter wallet from the bulky one that I have been carrying.  
Here she is and I am truly impressed with this bag and would not hesitate to buy another Cesaire.


----------



## piosavsfan

I received my Petrol Ode from Cesaire. I'm disappointed because it is smaller than expected. They list the depth as 8 cm but this bag is completely flat so it has a couple of cm of depth at most and that makes a big difference in my ability to fit all of my stuff into this bag. The magnet closure also seems lower than I'm used to and that limits the height of the bag because it won't close if you fill it up. On the positive side, the leather is silky soft, the bag is well made, the shoulder strap is sturdy and doesn't slip, and I like the teal color. I'm unclear whether Cesaire allows returns. I'm going to send them an email because this bag is really not going to work for me due to the size. For those of you familiar with MM, this bag is smaller than a Calista. It would be like the midi version of the Calista if Marco had one.


----------



## southernbelle43

piosavsfan said:


> I received my Petrol Ode from Cesaire. I'm disappointed because it is smaller than expected. They list the depth as 8 cm but this bag is completely flat so it has a couple of cm of depth at most and that makes a big difference in my ability to fit all of my stuff into this bag. The magnet closure also seems lower than I'm used to and that limits the height of the bag because it won't close if you fill it up. On the positive side, the leather is silky soft, the bag is well made, the shoulder strap is sturdy and doesn't slip, and I like the teal color. I'm unclear whether Cesaire allows returns. I'm going to send them an email because this bag is really not going to work for me due to the size. For those of you familiar with MM, this bag is smaller than a Calista. It would be like the midi version of the Calista if Marco had one.
> View attachment 4639294
> View attachment 4639295
> View attachment 4639296
> View attachment 4639297


That is too bad about the size. It is a darling little bag though.


----------



## piosavsfan

southernbelle43 said:


> That is too bad about the size. It is a darling little bag though.


Yeah it's really cute and the leather is great, just wish it was bigger!


----------



## TotinScience

piosavsfan said:


> Yeah it's really cute and the leather is great, just wish it was bigger!


that's a super cute bag, but I can see how space might be an issue. I hope they will do right by you, returns-wise.
All of your ladies inspired me to get a Cesaire of my own, but I went cheap and got a barely used one for a crazy low price on Poshmark. Excited to see it when it gets here.


----------



## Mariapia

piosavsfan said:


> I received my Petrol Ode from Cesaire. I'm disappointed because it is smaller than expected. They list the depth as 8 cm but this bag is completely flat so it has a couple of cm of depth at most and that makes a big difference in my ability to fit all of my stuff into this bag. The magnet closure also seems lower than I'm used to and that limits the height of the bag because it won't close if you fill it up. On the positive side, the leather is silky soft, the bag is well made, the shoulder strap is sturdy and doesn't slip, and I like the teal color. I'm unclear whether Cesaire allows returns. I'm going to send them an email because this bag is really not going to work for me due to the size. For those of you familiar with MM, this bag is smaller than a Calista. It would be like the midi version of the Calista if Marco had one.
> View attachment 4639294
> View attachment 4639295
> View attachment 4639296
> View attachment 4639297


Have you seen the Gavroche? 
33/17/19?
It's a lot deeper than your Ode and can be carried by hand or worn crossbody?


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> Have you seen the Gavroche?
> 33/17/19?
> It's a lot deeper than your Ode and can be carried by hand or worn crossbody?


----------



## piosavsfan

Mariapia said:


>


It's a nice looking bag but I prefer slouchy hobos, which is what drew me to the Ode. I haven't heard back yet whether it's returnable and can't find any info on their website.


----------



## Mariapia

piosavsfan said:


> It's a nice looking bag but I prefer slouchy hobos, which is what drew me to the Ode. I haven't heard back yet whether it's returnable and can't find any info on their website.


You're right, piosavsfan, I tried to find something about returns and didn't find anything.
I think you can send them an email and they will certainly reply to you as Césaire is known as a very reputable brand.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> You're right, piosavsfan, I tried to find something about returns and didn't find anything.
> I think you can send them an email and they will certainly reply to you as Césaire is known as a very reputable brand.


Do you have a bag from them?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Do you have a bag from them?


Unfortunately not, Ludmilla.
But one of their bags is on my wishlist.... 
I have been interested in the Gavroche for a few weeks but I have to wait a little as I am supposed to shop my closet at the moment.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Unfortunately not, Ludmilla.
> But one of their bags is on my wishlist....
> I have been interested in the Gavroche for a few weeks but I have to wait a little as I am supposed to shop my closet at the moment.


The bags are beautiful, but thankfully most of their styles do not work for me.
So I admire them from afar.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> that's a super cute bag, but I can see how space might be an issue. I hope they will do right by you, returns-wise.
> All of your ladies inspired me to get a Cesaire of my own, but I went cheap and got a barely used one for a crazy low price on Poshmark. Excited to see it when it gets here.


Not cheap, just wise!


----------



## southernbelle43

Mariapia said:


>


I LOVE this bag.   In fact,  I love a lot of her bags.  I have been struggling to find a new creative designer and Stephanie Cesaire is that. Some of her styles are TOO creative for me, lol but she is fresh and new without being silly.


----------



## piosavsfan

Cesaire said that they don't normally allow returns on sale bags but they will let me return it at my expense. They will only refund the price of the bag. I paid 83 (!!!) euros for shipping to me and I'm sure shipping back to them won't be cheap either but I bet I will lose more money trying to sell it (and it may take forever).


----------



## Mariapia

piosavsfan said:


> Cesaire said that they don't normally allow returns on sale bags but they will let me return it at my expense. They will only refund the price of the bag. I paid 83 (!!!) euros for shipping to me and I'm sure shipping back to them won't be cheap either but I bet I will lose more money trying to sell it (and it may take forever).


Oh! I really hope you will get another bag you like with the refund, whether from Césaire or any other brand.


----------



## piosavsfan

Mariapia said:


> Oh! I really hope you will get another bag you like with the refund, whether from Césaire or any other brand.


I don't think I will be purchasing again from Cesaire unfortunately. Too much potential money lost if I don't like it given the shipping costs.


----------



## Mariapia

piosavsfan said:


> I don't think I will be purchasing again from Cesaire unfortunately. Too much potential money lost if I don't like it given the shipping costs.


Of course!


----------



## southernbelle43

I wish more designers would use this type of strap that allows infinite lengths!  It makes carrying this bag so much more fun.  Am I just out of the loop and this style is not "fashionable."


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> I wish more designers would use this type of strap that allows infinite lengths!  It makes carrying this bag so much more fun.  Am I just out of the loop and this style is not "fashionable."
> View attachment 4640634


What cute bag is this?


----------



## TotinScience

Got my preowned Cesaire bag today and have to put it this way - if I were to get it on sale or full price, I would not be the happiest customer. But I will start with the good! The bag that I got is I believe an older version of a similar style they currently have. 
It is a very stylish bag - certainly, one does not see that sort of feminine and creative bag every day. 
The leather is nice - thick, with a good body to it. It reminds me of MM pebbled, but with a more organic texture. 
The metal element is amazing - it has a great feel of stylish chunky jewelry to it. 
The bag feels pretty comfortable on the shoulder and closure is secure. 
Now with the less good. 
The bag is heavy as hell and actually doesn’t fit a whole lot (still quite a bit, but less than its size would suggest) .
The metal element actually clangs, because it is so heavy. 
Leather will most definitely take on some color transfer, unlike MM aftermentioned pebbled, because it feels quite porous. 
The bag I got is not new, but it definitely was not worn a whole lot. However, edge paint is cracked significantly. 
Overall, for the absurd price I got this bag for I am quite happy with this objectively stylish and unique looking bag that would do well in the summer with a light dress and a cool hat. But honestly, for the price they command, I would rather go with Polene or Les Ateliers Auguste as far as indie French brands go


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Got my preowned Cesaire bag today and have to put it this way - if I were to get it on sale or full price, I would not be the happiest customer. But I will start with the good! The bag that I got is I believe an older version of a similar style they currently have.
> It is a very stylish bag - certainly, one does not see that sort of feminine and creative bag every day.
> The leather is nice - thick, with a good body to it. It reminds me of MM pebbled, but with a more organic texture.
> The metal element is amazing - it has a great feel of stylish chunky jewelry to it.
> The bag feels pretty comfortable on the shoulder and closure is secure.
> Now with the less good.
> The bag is heavy as hell and actually doesn’t fit a whole lot (still quite a bit, but less than its size would suggest) .
> The metal element actually clangs, because it is so heavy.
> Leather will most definitely take on some color transfer, unlike MM aftermentioned pebbled, because it feels quite porous.
> The bag I got is not new, but it definitely was not worn a whole lot. However, edge paint is cracked significantly.
> Overall, for the absurd price I got this bag for I am quite happy with this objectively stylish and unique looking bag that would do well in the summer with a light dress and a cool hat. But honestly, for the price they command, I would rather go with Polene or Les Ateliers Auguste as far as indie French brands go


It really is pretty and stylish. My Cesaire  is so small, weight is not an issue. So I am glad to know about the weight of her larger bags!   I like many of her styles, but if I decide to buy another one I will find out the weight before I buy.  Thanks TotinScience.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> I wish more designers would use this type of strap that allows infinite lengths!  It makes carrying this bag so much more fun.  Am I just out of the loop and this style is not "fashionable."
> View attachment 4640634


A SA once told me that brands do not like to do this kind of strap, because it is very hard on the leather strap - stretches and deformes it.
(Like you I think those straps are really practical )


----------



## Mariapia

southernbelle43 said:


> It really is pretty and stylish. My Cesaire  is so small, weight is not an issue. So I am glad to know about the weight of her larger bags!   I like many of her styles, but if I decide to buy another one I will find out the weight before I buy.  Thanks TotinScience.


I think knowing how heavy a bag is, before ordering it , is something  bag brands should take into consideration when they list its characteristics.
I am a fan of Le Sac du Berger. 
I sent them an email asking about the weights of  5 or 6  bags I was interested in.
They replied to me very quickly.
The weight went from 1,8 kilo to 480 gr, depending on the model and size.
Average was 900 gr. 
700 gr is max for me....


----------



## TotinScience

Mariapia said:


> I think knowing how heavy a bag is, before ordering it , is something  bag brands should take into consideration when they list its characteristics.
> I am a fan of Le Sac du Berger.
> I sent them an email asking about the weights of  5 or 6  bags I was interested in.
> They replied to me very quickly.
> The weight went from 1,8 kilo to 480 gr, depending on the model and size.
> Average was 900 gr.
> 700 gr is max for me....


I may be mixing things up, but I want to say Cesaire does list weights? This particular model doesn't really exist anymore, so would be hard to tell


----------



## Mariapia

TotinScience said:


> I may be mixing things up, but I want to say Cesaire does list weights? This particular model doesn't really exist anymore, so would be hard to tell


I just had a look at their site, and there is no mention of the weight for most of their bags...
Don't understand why...


----------



## southernbelle43

Mariapia said:


> I think knowing how heavy a bag is, before ordering it , is something  bag brands should take into consideration when they list its characteristics.
> I am a fan of Le Sac du Berger.
> I sent them an email asking about the weights of  5 or 6  bags I was interested in.
> They replied to me very quickly.
> The weight went from 1,8 kilo to 480 gr, depending on the model and size.
> Average was 900 gr.
> 700 gr is max for me....


I absolutely agree.  I  wasted quite a bit of money until I learned my lesson about checking that.


Ludmilla said:


> A SA once told me that brands do not like to do this kind of strap, because it is very hard on the leather strap - stretches and deformes it.
> (Like you I think those straps are really practical )


Thanks.  I wonder why it is any worse than doubling the strap through the loops like the SA's show you on the Bottega Veneta Nodini, etc?


----------



## TotinScience

Mariapia said:


> I just had a look at their site, and there is no mention of the weight for most of their bags...
> Don't understand why...


My bad, I was thinking of a different indie brand I was checking out recently that had bag weights listed nicely. I agree, I think it absolutely should be disclosed!


----------



## piosavsfan

TotinScience said:


> Got my preowned Cesaire bag today and have to put it this way - if I were to get it on sale or full price, I would not be the happiest customer. But I will start with the good! The bag that I got is I believe an older version of a similar style they currently have.
> It is a very stylish bag - certainly, one does not see that sort of feminine and creative bag every day.
> The leather is nice - thick, with a good body to it. It reminds me of MM pebbled, but with a more organic texture.
> The metal element is amazing - it has a great feel of stylish chunky jewelry to it.
> The bag feels pretty comfortable on the shoulder and closure is secure.
> Now with the less good.
> The bag is heavy as hell and actually doesn’t fit a whole lot (still quite a bit, but less than its size would suggest) .
> The metal element actually clangs, because it is so heavy.
> Leather will most definitely take on some color transfer, unlike MM aftermentioned pebbled, because it feels quite porous.
> The bag I got is not new, but it definitely was not worn a whole lot. However, edge paint is cracked significantly.
> Overall, for the absurd price I got this bag for I am quite happy with this objectively stylish and unique looking bag that would do well in the summer with a light dress and a cool hat. But honestly, for the price they command, I would rather go with Polene or Les Ateliers Auguste as far as indie French brands go


That's a cool looking bag! It is interesting that your bag also doesn't fit as much as it's size would suggest. My Ode seemed so small inside even though the bag was about 16 x 13. I am still bitter that I ended up spending like $150 total for shipping and returning.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> What cute bag is this?


This Is the Del Giudice Anna 26. I cannot stop carrying this bag.  It is not a premier designer bag by any means but there is something about it that grabs me.
TotinScience pointed out that it looks a lot like an Hermes Kelly so maybe this is me pretending I have an Hermes, lol.


----------



## papertiger

TotinScience said:


> Got my preowned Cesaire bag today and have to put it this way - if I were to get it on sale or full price, I would not be the happiest customer. But I will start with the good! The bag that I got is I believe an older version of a similar style they currently have.
> It is a very stylish bag - certainly, one does not see that sort of feminine and creative bag every day.
> The leather is nice - thick, with a good body to it. It reminds me of MM pebbled, but with a more organic texture.
> The metal element is amazing - it has a great feel of stylish chunky jewelry to it.
> The bag feels pretty comfortable on the shoulder and closure is secure.
> Now with the less good.
> The bag is heavy as hell and actually doesn’t fit a whole lot (still quite a bit, but less than its size would suggest) .
> The metal element actually clangs, because it is so heavy.
> Leather will most definitely take on some color transfer, unlike MM aftermentioned pebbled, because it feels quite porous.
> The bag I got is not new, but it definitely was not worn a whole lot. However, edge paint is cracked significantly.
> Overall, for the absurd price I got this bag for I am quite happy with this objectively stylish and unique looking bag that would do well in the summer with a light dress and a cool hat. But honestly, for the price they command, I would rather go with Polene or Les Ateliers Auguste as far as indie French brands go



It's such a cool looking bag.

Not even thinking about the price you paid, would you say that the positives outweigh (no pun intended) the negs?

I can imagine this being a great model for people who like that clean modern look but also like strong design features.I seethe Neosellier model is similar but without so much hardware.


----------



## papertiger

piosavsfan said:


> I received my Petrol Ode from Cesaire. I'm disappointed because it is smaller than expected. They list the depth as 8 cm but this bag is completely flat so it has a couple of cm of depth at most and that makes a big difference in my ability to fit all of my stuff into this bag. The magnet closure also seems lower than I'm used to and that limits the height of the bag because it won't close if you fill it up. On the positive side, the leather is silky soft, the bag is well made, the shoulder strap is sturdy and doesn't slip, and I like the teal color. I'm unclear whether Cesaire allows returns. I'm going to send them an email because this bag is really not going to work for me due to the size. For those of you familiar with MM, this bag is smaller than a Calista. It would be like the midi version of the Calista if Marco had one.
> View attachment 4639294
> View attachment 4639295
> View attachment 4639296
> View attachment 4639297



Sorry that the size didn't work for you. Hobos would need to be bigger for me too.



southernbelle43 said:


> My Cesaire Bahia clutch arrived and all I can say is that it took my breath away.  The leather is like silk, the stitching, the edges, the style are perfection.   A truly exquisite bag.
> It came with a nice note from the owner, information on the type of leather and how to care for it.  It has a nice dust bag and was packed well.  The color does not show up accurately. It is a rich burgundy or oxblood. You can see the accurate color on the Cesaire web site.
> The magnet closures are strong enough to hold it closed.  It takes two hands to open the bag.  But you can put your phone/keys in the pocket directly underneath the flaps and they are easy to access without opening the bag.
> The lining is a gray twill.
> The handles are iguana stamped lambskin.  I am not a fan of exotics, so I was very pleased to see that the pattern is very, very subtle.  You can hardly feel the stamping.
> The only accommodation I had to made regarding size and what I carry was to change into a flatter wallet from the bulky one that I have been carrying.
> Here she is and I am truly impressed with this bag and would not hesitate to buy another Cesaire.
> View attachment 4638909
> View attachment 4638910
> View attachment 4638911
> View attachment 4638912
> View attachment 4638913
> View attachment 4638914
> View attachment 4638915



Lots of recommendations for Cesaire. 
Good to know there's a consistency over their range


----------



## southernbelle43

papertiger said:


> Sorry that the size didn't work for you. Hobos would need to be bigger for me too.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of recommendations for Cesaire.
> Good to know there's a consistency over their range


I am really enjoying this Cesaire.  Clutches don’t work for me, but this bag is the best of both worlds.  I carry it as a clutch, but if I need to have my hands free the handle is there.  Plus it is large enough to carry what I need.


----------



## TotinScience

papertiger said:


> It's such a cool looking bag.
> 
> Not even thinking about the price you paid, would you say that the positives outweigh (no pun intended) the negs?
> 
> I can imagine this being a great model for people who like that clean modern look but also like strong design features.I seethe Neosellier model is similar but without so much hardware.


I'd say yes, just because it's a very unique looking bag and is the most feminine bag I own (I mean it as a good thing). I am glad they replaced the clangy chain with a leather strap for the newer model, it makes more sense with this size bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> I am really enjoying this Cesaire.  Clutches don’t work for me, but this bag is the best of both worlds.  I carry it as a clutch, but if I need to have my hands free the handle is there.  Plus it is large enough to carry what I need.
> View attachment 4643238
> View attachment 4643237


The leather looks very pretty!


----------



## papertiger

southernbelle43 said:


> I am really enjoying this Cesaire.  Clutches don’t work for me, but this bag is the best of both worlds.  I carry it as a clutch, but if I need to have my hands free the handle is there.  Plus it is large enough to carry what I need.
> View attachment 4643238
> View attachment 4643237



It's a good variation on a clutch bag. I like clutches with chain options too


----------



## piosavsfan

Well, my Cesaire return could not be going any worse. It is not passing customs, tracking says invoice or customs document missing even though I included both. Anyone know how to contact customs in France?


----------



## piosavsfan

And Cesaire is now saying that they will deduct any customs fees from my refund if they are charged any. Just fabulous...

Edit: For some reason customs is saying that the package wasn't marked as a return even though I have a copy of the customs form and it says "returned goods". I sent a copy to Cesaire showing that it was marked correctly because Cesaire is saying that I didn't mark it as a return. Sigh.


----------



## southernbelle43

I am so sorry this has happened to you. Keep harping away at these people and hopefully you will wear them down.


----------



## Mariapia

piosavsfan said:


> Well, my Cesaire return could not be going any worse. It is not passing customs, tracking says invoice or customs document missing even though I included both. Anyone know how to contact customs in France?


I have found a number for you
+33 1 72 40 78 50


----------



## D.S.

I saw this brand on one of my friends couple of days ago and thought I would mention it here.

https://fetichebrand.ru/eng/


It's a Russian brand but they have international shipping and the website is also available in English.


My friend had this smaller one but it's not available anymore. Apparently, it was some kind of collaboration. Very unfortunate as I love the design.

@southernbelle43 I read about how you enjoy your Del Giudice Sofia, I have it too and I enjoy carrying it as well. My only problem is that I overstuffed it a lot and now it's not in it's best shape. But that was my mistake, really.


----------



## southernbelle43

D.S. said:


> I saw this brand on one of my friends couple of days ago and thought I would mention it here.
> 
> https://fetichebrand.ru/eng/
> View attachment 4655710
> 
> It's a Russian brand but they have international shipping and the website is also available in English.
> View attachment 4655712
> 
> My friend had this smaller one but it's not available anymore. Apparently, it was some kind of collaboration. Very unfortunate as I love the design.
> 
> @southernbelle43 I read about how you enjoy your Del Giudice Sofia, I have it too and I enjoy carrying it as well. My only problem is that I overstuffed it a lot and now it's not in it's best shape. But that was my mistake, really.


----------



## piosavsfan

Well, after several weeks, my Cesaire return is being sent back to me. I have no idea why. French post has refused to communicate with me this whole time stating that they received everything they need from Cesiare but for some reason are now sending the bag back. Needless to say, I won't be purchasing from Cesaire again.


----------



## southernbelle43

piosavsfan said:


> Well, after several weeks, my Cesaire return is being sent back to me. I have no idea why. French post has refused to communicate with me this whole time stating that they received everything they need from Cesiare but for some reason are now sending the bag back. Needless to say, I won't be purchasing from Cesaire again.


I am sending you a private message.


----------



## TotinScience

piosavsfan said:


> Well, after several weeks, my Cesaire return is being sent back to me. I have no idea why. French post has refused to communicate with me this whole time stating that they received everything they need from Cesiare but for some reason are now sending the bag back. Needless to say, I won't be purchasing from Cesaire again.


That is SO frustrating, I am really sorry you are having such a bad experience!


----------



## Kimbashop

I'm considering a bag from Deadly Ponies thanks to totinscience, and I'm also considering a bag from an Aussie brand called Status Society. Does anyone have experience with their bags in terms of quality, craftsmanship, wear, etc? I'm particularly interested in their Force of Being Bag and also a new cross body they recently advertised.


----------



## TotinScience

Kimbashop said:


> I'm considering a bag from Deadly Ponies thanks to totinscience, and I'm also considering a bag from an Aussie brand called Status Society. Does anyone have experience with their bags in terms of quality, craftsmanship, wear, etc? I'm particularly interested in their Force of Being Bag and also a new cross body they recently advertised.


I think you mean Status Anxiety . I was into their stuff for a bit and was tempted by a few bags (also Force of Being!), but would never pull the trigger on a bag due to a steep cost of returning back to AUS. I settled for getting a continental size wallet on sale and honestly, I was not blown away. The quality is OK, but really nothing special about the leather or craftsmanship. Deadly Ponies is vastly superior based on this experience, I'd say, but of course, they are at times over twice as expensive.


----------



## Kimbashop

TotinScience said:


> I think you mean Status Anxiety . I was into their stuff for a bit and was tempted by a few bags (also Force of Being!), but would never pull the trigger on a bag due to a steep cost of returning back to AUS. I settled for getting a continental size wallet on sale and honestly, I was not blown away. The quality is OK, but really nothing special about the leather or craftsmanship. Deadly Ponies is vastly superior based on this experience, I'd say, but of course, they are at times over twice as expensive.


Yes, I meant Anxiety ! 
That's really good to know. I LOVE the shape of FoB as it is handdown my favorite bag shape, but I will not buy a bag that is just so-so. SO.... questions for you: Do you find the reg size Mr. Gator too big to carry as a daily bag? I'm going back and forth on size. The mini seems fairly big (about 13.7"x9 ") and I was thinking about that size because it looks like it would fit my 13" laptop just fine. But I do appreciate large drapey bags, so I'm wondering what you think of yours as an everyday bag (versus travel). 

Also thinking about the Fill n Zip (the newly released one in Bovine), so if anyone has experience with that style I'm all ears.


----------



## TotinScience

Kimbashop said:


> Yes, I meant Anxiety !
> That's really good to know. I LOVE the shape of FoB as it is handdown my favorite bag shape, but I will not buy a bag that is just so-so. SO.... questions for you: Do you find the reg size Mr. Gator too big to carry as a daily bag? I'm going back and forth on size. The mini seems fairly big (about 13.7"x9 ") and I was thinking about that size because it looks like it would fit my 13" laptop just fine. But I do appreciate large drapey bags, so I'm wondering what you think of yours as an everyday bag (versus travel).
> 
> Also thinking about the Fill n Zip (the newly released one in Bovine), so if anyone has experience with that style I'm all ears.


I'd say yes on the Mr. Gator Gang as a daily bag. Especially if you close the bottom zipper, it becomes a fairly slim profile bag that is perfect for a casual daily use. I can't compare directly, but I'd say it's smaller than Arayla's Hepburn by my memory. I am not sure if the Mini would fit a laptop? You can always ask DP themselves, they are pretty responsive to emails during weekdays (of course keeping in mind a huge time zone difference vs the States). 

@southernbelle43 and I traded some bags back in the day and I had her Mr Fill and Zip medium size. It was a great bag that I ended up gifting to a relative, and I occasionally still miss it lol. If there were 2 things I'd change about DP overall, it would be
 1. Strap drop. They tend to be in a "neither here nor there" territory of length for me. Meaning, on a Mr. Gator Gang the long strap is much too short to wear crossbody, but too long for a shoulder carry of my liking. It might be my gait, but bags tend to bounce about on my shoulder if not secured by an elbow and I can't STAND the feeling of a bag sliding off (first world problems, I know). So with this bag I mostly end up carrying it on my shoulder with the top straps, which are a tad shorter than my normal preferred strap drop of about 10-11 inches. Alternatively, I wear it as a super short crossbody by swinging the bag on my back if I am just walking somewhere for a bit. It's really not that big of a deal, but something to consider if those things bother you. 
2. Their lining is a super utilitarian black fabric - I wish they would use other colors for better visibility. It is very similar to Balenciaga linings in that regard.  
All that being said, both of my DP bags, Mr. Mini Armadillo and Mr. Gator Gang, are most definitely among huge favorites due to their versatility, leather quality, and overall excellent construction and style . If you end up getting one of their bags, do make sure to use a 10% off code, it goes a long way with more expensive models.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> I'd say yes on the Mr. Gator Gang as a daily bag. Especially if you close the bottom zipper, it becomes a fairly slim profile bag that is perfect for a casual daily use. I can't compare directly, but I'd say it's smaller than Arayla's Hepburn by my memory. I am not sure if the Mini would fit a laptop? You can always ask DP themselves, they are pretty responsive to emails during weekdays (of course keeping in mind a huge time zone difference vs the States).
> 
> @southernbelle43 and I traded some bags back in the day and I had her Mr Fill and Zip medium size. It was a great bag that I ended up gifting to a relative, and I occasionally still miss it lol. If there were 2 things I'd change about DP overall, it would be
> 1. Strap drop. They tend to be in a "neither here nor there" territory of length for me. Meaning, on a Mr. Gator Gang the long strap is much too short to wear crossbody, but too long for a shoulder carry of my liking. It might be my gait, but bags tend to bounce about on my shoulder if not secured by an elbow and I can't STAND the feeling of a bag sliding off (first world problems, I know). So with this bag I mostly end up carrying it on my shoulder with the top straps, which are a tad shorter than my normal preferred strap drop of about 10-11 inches. Alternatively, I wear it as a super short crossbody by swinging the bag on my back if I am just walking somewhere for a bit. It's really not that big of a deal, but something to consider if those things bother you.
> 2. Their lining is a super utilitarian black fabric - I wish they would use other colors for better visibility. It is very similar to Balenciaga linings in that regard.
> All that being said, both of my DP bags, Mr. Mini Armadillo and Mr. Gator Gang, are most definitely among huge favorites due to their versatility, leather quality, and overall excellent construction and style . If you end up getting one of their bags, do make sure to use a 10% off code, it goes a long way with more expensive models.


That Fill n Zip was also in  deer nappa which is the most incredible feeling leather.   Wonder why they have started using far less of that?  Maybe they cannot get as much of it.  The bovine is also fabulous, so no problem. I agree with everything she said about DP.


----------



## Kimbashop

TotinScience said:


> I'd say yes on the Mr. Gator Gang as a daily bag. Especially if you close the bottom zipper, it becomes a fairly slim profile bag that is perfect for a casual daily use. I can't compare directly, but I'd say it's smaller than Arayla's Hepburn by my memory. I am not sure if the Mini would fit a laptop? You can always ask DP themselves, they are pretty responsive to emails during weekdays (of course keeping in mind a huge time zone difference vs the States).
> 
> @southernbelle43 and I traded some bags back in the day and I had her Mr Fill and Zip medium size. It was a great bag that I ended up gifting to a relative, and I occasionally still miss it lol. If there were 2 things I'd change about DP overall, it would be
> 1. Strap drop. They tend to be in a "neither here nor there" territory of length for me. Meaning, on a Mr. Gator Gang the long strap is much too short to wear crossbody, but too long for a shoulder carry of my liking. It might be my gait, but bags tend to bounce about on my shoulder if not secured by an elbow and I can't STAND the feeling of a bag sliding off (first world problems, I know). So with this bag I mostly end up carrying it on my shoulder with the top straps, which are a tad shorter than my normal preferred strap drop of about 10-11 inches. Alternatively, I wear it as a super short crossbody by swinging the bag on my back if I am just walking somewhere for a bit. It's really not that big of a deal, but something to consider if those things bother you.
> 2. Their lining is a super utilitarian black fabric - I wish they would use other colors for better visibility. It is very similar to Balenciaga linings in that regard.
> All that being said, both of my DP bags, Mr. Mini Armadillo and Mr. Gator Gang, are most definitely among huge favorites due to their versatility, leather quality, and overall excellent construction and style . If you end up getting one of their bags, do make sure to use a 10% off code, it goes a long way with more expensive models.



Thanks! super helpful review. Sounds like you and I share the same first world bag problems. I have the same annoyance with bags sliding off and I also prefer a 10-11 inch shoulder drop on my bags. And short shoulder straps annoy me because I always throw stuff crossbody when I walk (which is all the time). One of my attractions to the midi is that they advertise it as a crossbody, so hmmm. I think I will reach out to them. 

Bag linings are something that both MM and Arayla do SO well. I absolutely love those linings. I don't know why companies can't do better than black canvas. 

where do I find the 10% code???


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> That Fill n Zip was also in  deer nappa which is the most incredible feeling leather.   Wonder why they have started using far less of that?  Maybe they cannot get as much of it.  The bovine is also fabulous, so no problem. I agree with everything she said about DP.


I was frustrated to learn that they are no longer doing this bag in Deer nappa. But the Bovine style is nice. I like the clean lines of this bag a lot. It also looks like they are only making a regular and mini size now.


----------



## TotinScience

Kimbashop said:


> Thanks! super helpful review. Sounds like you and I share the same first world bag problems. I have the same annoyance with bags sliding off and I also prefer a 10-11 inch shoulder drop on my bags. And short shoulder straps annoy me because I always throw stuff crossbody when I walk (which is all the time). One of my attractions to the midi is that they advertise it as a crossbody, so hmmm. I think I will reach out to them.
> 
> Bag linings are something that both MM and Arayla do SO well. I absolutely love those linings. I don't know why companies can't do better than black canvas.
> 
> where do I find the 10% code???


I think if you sign up with your email they send you one. And 100% agreement about MM and Arayla linings. Beautiful, sturdy, functional, and low maintenance. Bad lining wouldn't make or break the bag,but a good one sure adds bonus points to a company .


----------



## southernbelle43

As posted above Piosavsfan had a bad experience trying to return a bag to Cesaire Paris which was really unfortunate for her.  I contacted her and bought it.  This worked out well for both of us.

I can see how it would not work for her. Even though it is a very large bag, it does not hold much which does work for me.  This is my second Cesaire bag and I am truly impressed with the quality. The leather is divine, the quality of the bag is impeccable.  Stitching and edge painting are perfect.  The lining is heavy duty and is a light color so you can see your things easily.

This one, the Ode, is bubble lamb which is incredibly soft. The ultra wide strap is oh so comfortable.  The drop is about 12 inches which is perfect for shoulder carry, my preferred carry length.  The prices are steep, so I will be watching for sales on their products.  But I would not hesitate to buy from them again (being as sure as I could be that I would not have to return it).  Here are some quick photos. I don't do mod shots, but will attach one in my cleaning clothes so you can see the size. I am not petite! A close up of the bubble lamb.  Yummy.


Some shots showing how soft it is and the wide strap and buckle. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






And the world's worst mod shot.


----------



## missframton

southernbelle43 said:


> This one, the Ode, is bubble lamb which is incredibly soft. The ultra wide strap is oh so comfortable.  The drop is about 12 inches which is perfect for shoulder carry, my preferred carry length.  The prices are steep, so I will be watching for sales on their products.  But I would not hesitate to buy from them again (being as sure as I could be that I would not have to return it).  Here are some quick photos. I don't do mod shots, but will attach one in my cleaning clothes so you can see the size. I am not petite! A close up of the bubble lamb.  Yummy.
> View attachment 4679725
> 
> Some shots showing how soft it is and the wide strap and buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4679727
> View attachment 4679728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _This leather makes me think of the fend spy with its bubbly leather. Your bag looks great!. Thank you for sharing_


----------



## southernbelle43

You are welcome.


----------



## southernbelle43

Follow up on my Ode bag.  Today I noticed that  I have managed to get a big gouge on my new bag. I have never done that before on any of my bags in 3 years. I am pretty careful.  Needless to say, it made me sad and I changed into another bag that is not so fragile. The only thing I can think of that might have done it is the shopping cart at the grocery.



But my good friend on TPF  put it in perspective for me and I immediately got it back out. It is one of my favorite bags and I love carrying it.  I am going to use it, enjoy it and if it gets more scratches or gouges, so be it.
Life is too short and too precious to worry about things like this. Just wanted to share so when one of you has something happen, maybe you can say. "What the heck, it is still a gorgeous bag."
Thank you TotinScience for your sage advice.


----------



## Monaliceke

southernbelle43 said:


> Follow up on my Ode bag.  Today I noticed that  I have managed to get a big gouge on my new bag. I have never done that before on any of my bags in 3 years. I am pretty careful.  Needless to say, it made me sad and I changed into another bag that is not so fragile. The only thing I can think of that might have done it is the shopping cart at the grocery.
> View attachment 4681539
> 
> 
> But my good friend on TPF  put it in perspective for me and I immediately got it back out. It is one of my favorite bags and I love carrying it.  I am going to use it, enjoy it and if it gets more scratches or gouges, so be it.
> Life is too short and too precious to worry about things like this. Just wanted to share so when one of you has something happen, maybe you can say. "What the heck, it is still a gorgeous bag."
> Thank you TotinScience for your sage advice.



I have the same experience with my Strathberry bag recently. Don’t really know how it happened but I noticed a deep scratch across the front of my bridle leather bag. It hurts when I first saw it. But now that it has “happened” I am feeling much more carefree when I use this bag. It’s one of my most comfortable bag after all.


----------



## southernbelle43

luxemadam said:


> I have the same experience with my Strathberry bag recently. Don’t really know how it happened but I noticed a deep scratch across the front of my bridle leather bag. It hurts when I first saw it. But now that it has “happened” I am feeling much more carefree when I use this bag. It’s one of my most comfortable bag after all.


You are absolutely correct. I have already put it aside, went to church tonight for a Lent study program and plopped that thing under my chair.  As another poster said,  “I am wrinkled and scarred so we are a good fit.”


----------



## tuowei

Kimbashop said:


> I'm considering a bag from Deadly Ponies thanks to totinscience, and I'm also considering a bag from an Aussie brand called Status Society. Does anyone have experience with their bags in terms of quality, craftsmanship, wear, etc? I'm particularly interested in their Force of Being Bag and also a new cross body they recently advertised.



I own a few wristlet pouches from Status Anxiety that were cheap and looked it: hard crinkley leather, black plastic from the piping popping out. The bags might be better than SLGs but I couldn't recommend them.


----------



## Kimbashop

tuowei said:


> I own a few wristlet pouches from Status Anxiety that were cheap and looked it: hard crinkley leather, black plastic from the piping popping out. The bags might be better than SLGs but I couldn't recommend them.


Thanks. I love the look and style of their bags but you are the second person to comment on their quality in this way, which dissuades me from ordering from them.


----------



## dramaprincess713

What a great thread. I went through every page, and my wishlist just keeps growing!

Kacy Yom was mentioned briefly a while back. She was on my radar before I saw it in this thread. I plan to purchase her Eun-Bi clutch in the next week or so, so I will report back when I get it.

Deadly Ponies is now also on my wishlist! I'm wondering if anyone is able to speak to the Deer Nappa compared to the Bulle leather? I did some searching through the forum, and it seems the Deer Nappa is a favorite - super soft and light. I wasn't able to find much on the Bulle though. Does anyone have any personal experience?


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> What a great thread. I went through every page, and my wishlist just keeps growing!
> 
> Kacy Yom was mentioned briefly a while back. She was on my radar before I saw it in this thread. I plan to purchase her Eun-Bi clutch in the next week or so, so I will report back when I get it.
> 
> Deadly Ponies is now also on my wishlist! I'm wondering if anyone is able to speak to the Deer Nappa compared to the Bulle leather? I did some searching through the forum, and it seems the Deer Nappa is a favorite - super soft and light. I wasn't able to find much on the Bulle though. Does anyone have any personal experience?


I have had the deer nappa in Deadly Ponies and can vouch that it is the softest, most luxurious leather ever.  As I once said, like petting a warm puppy, lol.
TotinScience has the Deadly Ponies bulle leather and will probably chime in. I just bought a bulle leather bag from Cesaire Paris and it is very soft and silky as well, but not as much as the deer nappa.  I think TotinScience has a more structured DP bulle than mine though.


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> I have had the deer nappa in Deadly Ponies and can vouch that it is the softest, most luxurious leather ever.  As I once said, like petting a warm puppy, lol.
> TotinScience has the Deadly Ponies bulle leather and will probably chime in. I just bought a bulle leather bag from Cesaire Paris and it is very soft and silky as well, but not as much as the deer nappa.  I think TotinScience has a more structured DP bulle than mine though.


I saw your photos and description of the bulle leather bag from Cesaire, and they have me in serious lust for a Bulle leather Cesaire bag, or at least a bulle leather bag! It sounds like it's a really great leather. I was wondering if it might be similar to the Deer Nappa, but it sounds like the Deer Nappa is even softer, which is exciting to me. I so want to try out this amazing Deer Nappa leather! I've found a pre-loved Deadly Ponies that is supposed to be made of deer hide (I assume that is the same as the Deer Nappa?)...I think I'm going to take the plunge on it!


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> I saw your photos and description of the bulle leather bag from Cesaire, and they have me in serious lust for a Bulle leather Cesaire bag, or at least a bulle leather bag! It sounds like it's a really great leather. I was wondering if it might be similar to the Deer Nappa, but it sounds like the Deer Nappa is even softer, which is exciting to me. I so want to try out this amazing Deer Nappa leather! I've found a pre-loved Deadly Ponies that is supposed to be made of deer hide (I assume that is the same as the Deer Nappa?)...I think I'm going to take the plunge on it!


Yes that is the leather.  A warning on the bulle leather. I posted on another thread that i got a gouge on my bulle bag the first time out. It bothered me at first, but I have forgotten about it now.  I use my bags and if they wear out, they wear out. BUT I will be a little bit more careful with the lamb.


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> Yes that is the leather.  A warning on the bulle leather. I posted on another thread that i got a gouge on my bulle bag the first time out. It bothered me at first, but I have forgotten about it now.  I use my bags and if they wear out, they wear out. BUT I will be a little bit more careful with the lamb.


Thanks for the heads up! It does stink you got a gouge on the bag, but it's still gorgeous! It's good to know though, just to take a bit of extra care as needed.


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> I saw your photos and description of the bulle leather bag from Cesaire, and they have me in serious lust for a Bulle leather Cesaire bag, or at least a bulle leather bag! It sounds like it's a really great leather. I was wondering if it might be similar to the Deer Nappa, but it sounds like the Deer Nappa is even softer, which is exciting to me. I so want to try out this amazing Deer Nappa leather! I've found a pre-loved Deadly Ponies that is supposed to be made of deer hide (I assume that is the same as the Deer Nappa?)...I think I'm going to take the plunge on it!


Which style? I have been debating and all over the map with my choices. I might buy a Mr. Mini Robin (deer nappa and cute crossbody).


----------



## southernbelle43

Another plus with DP is shipping is free (it is probably in the total price, lol 'cause nothing is free) and they use DHL so you have your bag in 2 days!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Kimbashop said:


> Which style? I have been debating and all over the map with my choices. I might buy a Mr. Mini Robin (deer nappa and cute crossbody).


I'm not sure! It's super old, and it's not a style that is currently on their website. Seller said the bag is 10 years old, but it appears to still be in good condition. 
I was looking at the Mr. Robin on their website! It's really cute!


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> I'm not sure! It's super old, and it's not a style that is currently on their website. Seller said the bag is 10 years old, but it appears to still be in good condition.
> I was looking at the Mr. Robin on their website! It's really cute!


Yeah. I'm considering the mini because I don't know if the large would be too heavy with the chain in that size. The mini looks doable. I'm also considering the Fill N Buckle, either large or small. The smaller size has one in "rhino". I assume that means a medium grey. I like it with the gold hardware.


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> Another plus with DP is shipping is free (it is probably in the total price, lol 'cause nothing is free) and they use DHL so you have your bag in 2 days!


DHL is the best for international shipping!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Kimbashop said:


> Yeah. I'm considering the mini because I don't know if the large would be too heavy with the chain in that size. The mini looks doable. I'm also considering the Fill N Buckle, either large or small. The smaller size has one in "rhino". I assume that means a medium grey. I like it with the gold hardware.


Weight is always a factor I seem to forget to take into consideration. I can definitely see the full size potentially being heavy. The Fill N Buckle is so chic-looking. It would be a great choice as well!


----------



## dramaprincess713

I went ahead and purchase that pre-loved Deadly Ponies I was talking about. It's a super old style, and definitely not going to be everyone's cup of tea. Admitedly, I'm not 100% sure if it's mine either, but I kind of like the ripped/fringe-y look of the bag...it's giving me leather moto jacket, grunge-chic vibes. We'll see when it gets here. I'm super excited to feel this deer nappa!


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> I went ahead and purchase that pre-loved Deadly Ponies I was talking about. It's a super old style, and definitely not going to be everyone's cup of tea. Admitedly, I'm not 100% sure if it's mine either, but I kind of like the ripped/fringe-y look of the bag...it's giving me leather moto jacket, grunge-chic vibes. We'll see when it gets here. I'm super excited to feel this deer nappa!


looks like a fun style. I really like the moto, grunge vibe (but then, I'm a Balenciaga moto bag fan).


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> looks like a fun style. I really like the moto, grunge vibe (but then, I'm a Balenciaga moto bag fan).


It is not me, but it is sorta neat looking! At least she will see what the deer nappa is like and then she is lost, lol.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Kimbashop said:


> looks like a fun style. I really like the moto, grunge vibe (but then, I'm a Balenciaga moto bag fan).


I've got a bit of an inner grunge girl in me, so I think that's why I was drawn to this one. I don't get to let her out much as I'm in work clothes during the week and my weekends are largely spent taking/teaching fitness class in workout gear. I'm looking forward to seeing this one in-person!



southernbelle43 said:


> It is not me, but it is sorta neat looking! At least she will see what the deer nappa is like and then she is lost, lol.


It's definitely one that I think will only appeal to certain people! I'm super excited about the deer nappa...a little scared of falling in love with it though because my wallet and wardrobe don't really need any more bag purchases!


----------



## IntheOcean

dramaprincess713 said:


> I went ahead and purchase that pre-loved Deadly Ponies I was talking about. It's a super old style, and definitely not going to be everyone's cup of tea. Admitedly, I'm not 100% sure if it's mine either, but I kind of like the ripped/fringe-y look of the bag...it's giving me leather moto jacket, grunge-chic vibes. We'll see when it gets here. I'm super excited to feel this deer nappa!


I think you should definitely keep it! Love the grungy vibe.  And it's deer!


----------



## dramaprincess713

IntheOcean said:


> I think you should definitely keep it! Love the grungy vibe.  And it's deer!


I'll report back when I have it in my hands, but I hope I love it!


----------



## dignatius

TotinScience said:


> I'd say yes on the Mr. Gator Gang as a daily bag. Especially if you close the bottom zipper, it becomes a fairly slim profile bag that is perfect for a casual daily use. I can't compare directly, but I'd say it's smaller than Arayla's Hepburn by my memory. I am not sure if the Mini would fit a laptop? You can always ask DP themselves, they are pretty responsive to emails during weekdays (of course keeping in mind a huge time zone difference vs the States).
> 
> @southernbelle43 and I traded some bags back in the day and I had her Mr Fill and Zip medium size. It was a great bag that I ended up gifting to a relative, and I occasionally still miss it lol. If there were 2 things I'd change about DP overall, it would be
> 1. Strap drop. They tend to be in a "neither here nor there" territory of length for me. Meaning, on a Mr. Gator Gang the long strap is much too short to wear crossbody, but too long for a shoulder carry of my liking. It might be my gait, but bags tend to bounce about on my shoulder if not secured by an elbow and I can't STAND the feeling of a bag sliding off (first world problems, I know). So with this bag I mostly end up carrying it on my shoulder with the top straps, which are a tad shorter than my normal preferred strap drop of about 10-11 inches. Alternatively, I wear it as a super short crossbody by swinging the bag on my back if I am just walking somewhere for a bit. It's really not that big of a deal, but something to consider if those things bother you.
> 2. Their lining is a super utilitarian black fabric - I wish they would use other colors for better visibility. It is very similar to Balenciaga linings in that regard.
> All that being said, both of my DP bags, Mr. Mini Armadillo and Mr. Gator Gang, are most definitely among huge favorites due to their versatility, leather quality, and overall excellent construction and style . If you end up getting one of their bags, do make sure to use a 10% off code, it goes a long way with more expensive models.



@TotinScience , since you have experience with DP's Bulle Lamb and the Deer Nappa, which would you pick if you had to pick one?  I'm looking at the Mini Mr Gator Gang and a Pre-Owned Fill N Zip in Deer Nappa.

Also, regular lambskin tends to be pretty delicate, but your seems to be in good shape.   Would you consider Bulle Lamb to be more durable?


----------



## dignatius

dignatius said:


> @TotinScience , since you have experience with DP's Bulle Lamb and the Deer Nappa, which would you pick if you could only pick one?  I'm looking at the Mini Mr Gator Gang and a Pre-Owned Fill N Zip in Deer Nappa.
> 
> Also, regular lambskin tends to be pretty delicate, but your seems to be in good shape.   Would you consider Bulle Lamb to be more durable?


----------



## TotinScience

dignatius said:


> @TotinScience , since you have experience with DP's Bulle Lamb and the Deer Nappa, which would you pick if you had to pick one?  I'm looking at the Mini Mr Gator Gang and a Pre-Owned Fill N Zip in Deer Nappa.
> 
> Also, regular lambskin tends to be pretty delicate, but your seems to be in good shape.   Would you consider Bulle Lamb to be more durable?


Hey there! That's a very tough question . I would probably say deer nappa, just because there isn't anything like it out there. Other brands make bubble lamb (although DP does a great job at it), but deer nappa is seriously the softest leather! As far as durability, at this point it's a bit early to tell, since I haven't used both bags in that long. I would say that bubble lamb is probably more robust than regular lambskin.  In case if you haven't seen this, here is their description of different leathers:
https://deadlyponies.com/au/product-care/#leather


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Hey there! That's a very tough question . I would probably say deer nappa, just because there isn't anything like it out there. Other brands make bubble lamb (although DP does a great job at it), but deer nappa is seriously the softest leather! As far as durability, at this point it's a bit early to tell, since I haven't used both bags in that long. I would say that bubble lamb is probably more robust than regular lambskin.  In case if you haven't seen this, here is their description of different leathers:
> https://deadlyponies.com/au/product-care/#leather


I agree with her on this.  The bulle lamb is wonderful, but deer nappa needs to be experienced.


----------



## TotinScience

luxemadam said:


> I have the same experience with my Strathberry bag recently. Don’t really know how it happened but I noticed a deep scratch across the front of my bridle leather bag. It hurts when I first saw it. But now that it has “happened” I am feeling much more carefree when I use this bag. It’s one of my most comfortable bag after all.


I third this. One of my favorite bags, a midi Juliet from MM in a wonderful citrus Tuscania leather transfers colors like CRAZY. At first it bothered me so much I would not use the bag often. But then I decided to make peace with it and now I enjoy it for a wonderful baggie that it is


----------



## papertiger

dramaprincess713 said:


> I went ahead and purchase that pre-loved Deadly Ponies I was talking about. It's a super old style, and definitely not going to be everyone's cup of tea. Admitedly, I'm not 100% sure if it's mine either, but I kind of like the ripped/fringe-y look of the bag...it's giving me leather moto jacket, grunge-chic vibes. We'll see when it gets here. I'm super excited to feel this deer nappa!



I have a couple of bags that fit that aesthetic. Everyone needs a little bit of classic rock n roll in their lives


----------



## southernbelle43

papertiger said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear this. Are there any updates? Are you now sick with a bag you don't want?


I am happy to say that they did indeed send it back to her and I contacted her privately and bought it! So she is happy and I am happy.  This is the bag I am referring to above that I managed to scratch on my first outing, lol. But I love it!!!

In fact I love Cesaire bags overall and will be buying another one when they go on sale. I love her creations. They are so French and chic!! But they are HUGE.  I think we established in another thread that Europeans like bigger bags than we do in the US and TotinScience posited that it may be because they use a lot more mass transit than we do and have to carry things with them that we might just throw in the car.  At least this Ode while HUGE is really soft and it puddles when carried so you don't look like you are carrying a pet carrier, lol.


----------



## papertiger

southernbelle43 said:


> As posted above Piosavsfan had a bad experience trying to return a bag to Cesaire Paris which was really unfortunate for her.  I contacted her and bought it.  This worked out well for both of us.
> 
> I can see how it would not work for her. Even though it is a very large bag, it does not hold much which does work for me.  This is my second Cesaire bag and I am truly impressed with the quality. The leather is divine, the quality of the bag is impeccable.  Stitching and edge painting are perfect.  The lining is heavy duty and is a light color so you can see your things easily.
> 
> This one, the Ode, is bubble lamb which is incredibly soft. The ultra wide strap is oh so comfortable.  The drop is about 12 inches which is perfect for shoulder carry, my preferred carry length.  The prices are steep, so I will be watching for sales on their products.  But I would not hesitate to buy from them again (being as sure as I could be that I would not have to return it).  Here are some quick photos. I don't do mod shots, but will attach one in my cleaning clothes so you can see the size. I am not petite! A close up of the bubble lamb.  Yummy.
> View attachment 4679725
> 
> Some shots showing how soft it is and the wide strap and buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4679727
> View attachment 4679728
> 
> View attachment 4679736
> 
> And the world's worst mod shot.
> View attachment 4679740





southernbelle43 said:


> I am happy to say that they did indeed send it back to her and I contacted her privately and bought it! So she is happy and I am happy.  This is the bag I am referring to above that I managed to scratch on my first outing, lol. But I love it!!!



I'm so pleased it worked out for both you and @piosavsfan

Love the look of this bag. Sorry to hear about the nick but I agree, don't be afraid of it, enjoy.


----------



## southernbelle43

papertiger said:


> I'm so pleased it worked out for both you and @piosavsfan
> 
> Love the look of this bag. Sorry to hear about the nick but I agree, don't be afraid of it, enjoy.


I am completely over it, especially when I looked in the mirror at all the gouges and scars on me!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Well, I got my pre-loved Deadly Ponies today, but I'm afraid it is not love. The Deer Nappa IS really soft, and the quality is lovely. It's a nice "hefty" bag. Not heavy, necessarily, but you can tell it's made with real brass hardware and quality leather. Unfortunately, the bag itself isn't for me. I didn't realize it has no inner pockets, and I need some sort of pocket (inner, outer, zip, slip - I don't care) for my phone and key pouch. It's also smaller in capacity than I realized. Unfortunately, I bought it from Vestiaire Collective where there are no returns - silly, stupid me. I did just resist it though, and I'll be listing it on Posh and Ebay. Hoping it sells. 

That being said, I would certainly consider another style from Deadly Ponies in the future based on the quality of this one. It's over a decade old, and yes, it has some normal wear and tear, but you can really see what wonderful quality it is.


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> Well, I got my pre-loved Deadly Ponies today, but I'm afraid it is not love. The Deer Nappa IS really soft, and the quality is lovely. It's a nice "hefty" bag. Not heavy, necessarily, but you can tell it's made with real brass hardware and quality leather. Unfortunately, the bag itself isn't for me. I didn't realize it has no inner pockets, and I need some sort of pocket (inner, outer, zip, slip - I don't care) for my phone and key pouch. It's also smaller in capacity than I realized. Unfortunately, I bought it from Vestiaire Collective where there are no returns - silly, stupid me. I did just resist it though, and I'll be listing it on Posh and Ebay. Hoping it sells.
> 
> That being said, I would certainly consider another style from Deadly Ponies in the future based on the quality of this one. It's over a decade old, and yes, it has some normal wear and tear, but you can really see what wonderful quality it is.


So all is not in vain.


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> So all is not in vain.


I hope not! Fingers crossed for a quick sale!


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> Well, I got my pre-loved Deadly Ponies today, but I'm afraid it is not love. The Deer Nappa IS really soft, and the quality is lovely. It's a nice "hefty" bag. Not heavy, necessarily, but you can tell it's made with real brass hardware and quality leather. Unfortunately, the bag itself isn't for me. I didn't realize it has no inner pockets, and I need some sort of pocket (inner, outer, zip, slip - I don't care) for my phone and key pouch. It's also smaller in capacity than I realized. Unfortunately, I bought it from Vestiaire Collective where there are no returns - silly, stupid me. I did just resist it though, and I'll be listing it on Posh and Ebay. Hoping it sells.
> 
> That being said, I would certainly consider another style from Deadly Ponies in the future based on the quality of this one. It's over a decade old, and yes, it has some normal wear and tear, but you can really see what wonderful quality it is.


I was surfing and ran across this sale on some Deadly Ponies bags. They ship free over $200 to the us.  I don’t know if these are bovine or deer nappa but the prices are really low!
	

		
			
		

		
	




And there is 10% off for  first time customers.


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> I was surfing and ran across this sale on some Deadly Ponies bags. They ship free over $200 to the us.  I don’t know if these are bovine or deer nappa but the prices are really low!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4693224
> View attachment 4693224
> 
> And there is 10% off for  first time customers.


Amazing prices! Their current offering are too small for me, unfortunately, but definitely a site to keep an eye on. Thanks!


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> Amazing prices! Their current offering are too small for me, unfortunately, but definitely a site to keep an eye on. Thanks!


I had no plans at all to buy a bag right now. But they had the Mr. Verne for $263 plus free shipping and a 10% discount for first time customers. Plus the AU dollar to the US dollar is the lowest I have ever seen it.  0.55 to 1.00 USD.  The customer service is stellar.  I forgot to include the discount code and emailed them after placing the order. She immediately responded and said that she could not do free international shipping plus the new customer discount,  but she refunded the difference. You dont see that kind of CS very often.

The problem with DP is 1.  they often make a bag and then don't repeat it and they sell out fast 2. they rarely go on sale at a store in AU or NZ that will ship to the US. So when I saw this bag that I have been craving for years ,I snapped it up. Definitely on Ban Island until we see how the financial situation pans out over the next six months.


----------



## dramaprincess713

My Kacy Yom bag arrived today, and I love it! I'm so happy for a hit after my Deadly Ponies miss. I got the EunBi clutch in Lipstick. I've been looking for a great red bag for awhile now, and I was excited because this is a prefect, true shade of red. But, I was even more drawn to this bag for sentimental reasons. The designer is Korean and uses her Korean heritage as inspiration for her bags, and as a fellow Korean, I love that. The Eun Bi clutch was the bag I was naturally most drawn to in her collection, but the name really got to me because it is incredibly similar to my cousin's name. My cousin passed away a few years ago. She had wanted to go to school in the US, so she lived with us for during her  middle, high school, and college years. We grew incredibly close. I'm an only child, but she was the closest thing I had to a sister. When I saw this beautiful red bag, made by a Korean designer, with a name that is nearly the same as my cousin's name, it literally took my breath away for a moment. Maybe it's just an excuse to buy another bag, but I truly felt like I was meant to own it! My husband doesn't get my handbag love at all, but even he knew this one was more than just a bag for me, and he ended up paying for half of it since I didn't feel I could justify the cost. This is definitely a forever bag for me!

The packaging was gorgeous! Honestly, I'm not one that usually gets all that excited or upset about packaging (as long as the item isn't damaged), but this really caught my attention. It came in a beautiful box, wrapped with a bow, and so thoughtfully wrapped and packaged inside. The leather is really great quality - smooth but hearty so I don't think it will be super prone to scratching. The hardware feels nice and substantial. I love that is comes with a multitude of carry options - clutch, short shoulder, long shoulder and crossbody. I'm a short-shoulder girl, but I love having options, just in case. I really really love the back outside pocket, which is perfect for my phone. It does have a middle divider, which I don't usually like in bags - especially smaller bags because I feel it limits the space and is unnecessary for organization when a bag is small. But, I don't actually mind it in this one - maybe I'm biased because I have such an emotional attachment to this bag, but it gives it the cool accordion look that I don't think would be possible otherwise, and it doesn't seem to really limit the space (maybe because of the accordion design?). It is definitely smaller than I usually carry, but it also fits more than I expected so that was a pleasant surprise. Overall, I'm super super pleased and happy with my new bag!


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> I had no plans at all to buy a bag right now. But they had the Mr. Verne for $263 plus free shipping and a 10% discount for first time customers. Plus the AU dollar to the US dollar is the lowest I have ever seen it.  0.55 to 1.00 USD.  The customer service is stellar.  I forgot to include the discount code and emailed them after placing the order. She immediately responded and said that she could not do free international shipping plus the new customer discount,  but she refunded the difference. You dont see that kind of CS very often.
> 
> The problem with DP is 1.  they often make a bag and then don't repeat it and they sell out fast 2. they rarely go on sale at a store in AU or NZ that will ship to the US. So when I saw this bag that I have been craving for years ,I snapped it up. Definitely on Ban Island until we see how the financial situation pans out over the next six months.


Mr. Verne is the one I would have considered, but it's all sold out. Probably for the better since I really should slow down on the purchasing. Glad you got one, and can't wait to see it when you get it! Congrats on a great deal, and so great to hear the CS is so great!


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> My Kacy Yom bag arrived today, and I love it! I'm so happy for a hit after my Deadly Ponies miss. I got the EunBi clutch in Lipstick. I've been looking for a great red bag for awhile now, and I was excited because this is a prefect, true shade of red. But, I was even more drawn to this bag for sentimental reasons. The designer is Korean and uses her Korean heritage as inspiration for her bags, and as a fellow Korean, I love that. The Eun Bi clutch was the bag I was naturally most drawn to in her collection, but the name really got to me because it is incredibly similar to my cousin's name. My cousin passed away a few years ago. She had wanted to go to school in the US, so she lived with us for during her  middle, high school, and college years. We grew incredibly close. I'm an only child, but she was the closest thing I had to a sister. When I saw this beautiful red bag, made by a Korean designer, with a name that is nearly the same as my cousin's name, it literally took my breath away for a moment. Maybe it's just an excuse to buy another bag, but I truly felt like I was meant to own it! My husband doesn't get my handbag love at all, but even he knew this one was more than just a bag for me, and he ended up paying for half of it since I didn't feel I could justify the cost. This is definitely a forever bag for me!
> 
> The packaging was gorgeous! Honestly, I'm not one that usually gets all that excited or upset about packaging (as long as the item isn't damaged), but this really caught my attention. It came in a beautiful box, wrapped with a bow, and so thoughtfully wrapped and packaged inside. The leather is really great quality - smooth but hearty so I don't think it will be super prone to scratching. The hardware feels nice and substantial. I love that is comes with a multitude of carry options - clutch, short shoulder, long shoulder and crossbody. I'm a short-shoulder girl, but I love having options, just in case. I really really love the back outside pocket, which is perfect for my phone. It does have a middle divider, which I don't usually like in bags - especially smaller bags because I feel it limits the space and is unnecessary for organization when a bag is small. But, I don't actually mind it in this one - maybe I'm biased because I have such an emotional attachment to this bag, but it gives it the cool accordion look that I don't think would be possible otherwise, and it doesn't seem to really limit the space (maybe because of the accordion design?). It is definitely smaller than I usually carry, but it also fits more than I expected so that was a pleasant surprise. Overall, I'm super super pleased and happy with my new bag!


What a beautiful bag, and a great story!


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> My Kacy Yom bag arrived today, and I love it! I'm so happy for a hit after my Deadly Ponies miss. I got the EunBi clutch in Lipstick. I've been looking for a great red bag for awhile now, and I was excited because this is a prefect, true shade of red. But, I was even more drawn to this bag for sentimental reasons. The designer is Korean and uses her Korean heritage as inspiration for her bags, and as a fellow Korean, I love that. The Eun Bi clutch was the bag I was naturally most drawn to in her collection, but the name really got to me because it is incredibly similar to my cousin's name. My cousin passed away a few years ago. She had wanted to go to school in the US, so she lived with us for during her  middle, high school, and college years. We grew incredibly close. I'm an only child, but she was the closest thing I had to a sister. When I saw this beautiful red bag, made by a Korean designer, with a name that is nearly the same as my cousin's name, it literally took my breath away for a moment. Maybe it's just an excuse to buy another bag, but I truly felt like I was meant to own it! My husband doesn't get my handbag love at all, but even he knew this one was more than just a bag for me, and he ended up paying for half of it since I didn't feel I could justify the cost. This is definitely a forever bag for me!
> 
> The packaging was gorgeous! Honestly, I'm not one that usually gets all that excited or upset about packaging (as long as the item isn't damaged), but this really caught my attention. It came in a beautiful box, wrapped with a bow, and so thoughtfully wrapped and packaged inside. The leather is really great quality - smooth but hearty so I don't think it will be super prone to scratching. The hardware feels nice and substantial. I love that is comes with a multitude of carry options - clutch, short shoulder, long shoulder and crossbody. I'm a short-shoulder girl, but I love having options, just in case. I really really love the back outside pocket, which is perfect for my phone. It does have a middle divider, which I don't usually like in bags - especially smaller bags because I feel it limits the space and is unnecessary for organization when a bag is small. But, I don't actually mind it in this one - maybe I'm biased because I have such an emotional attachment to this bag, but it gives it the cool accordion look that I don't think would be possible otherwise, and it doesn't seem to really limit the space (maybe because of the accordion design?). It is definitely smaller than I usually carry, but it also fits more than I expected so that was a pleasant surprise. Overall, I'm super super pleased and happy with my new bag!


That is really lovely. Red is my FAVORITE.  I am not sure why I only have one red bag???


----------



## dramaprincess713

Kimbashop said:


> What a beautiful bag, and a great story!


Thank you! 



southernbelle43 said:


> That is really lovely. Red is my FAVORITE.  I am not sure why I only have one red bag???


Thanks! I love red, but I really struggle with in in bags. I've found that it needs to be the exact right style, texture, and shade of red for it to be a keeper.


----------



## Purseloco

Nino Bossi green glazed leather hobo bag. I bought it for less than $60.00. I think that this is a decent bag, rough around the edges bohemian style cute 60-70's black and a white daisy nylon lining with good organization. I bought it because I wanted something inexpensive and celery green.


----------



## dignatius

southernbelle43 said:


> I had no plans at all to buy a bag right now. But they had the Mr. Verne for $263 plus free shipping and a 10% discount for first time customers. Plus the AU dollar to the US dollar is the lowest I have ever seen it.  0.55 to 1.00 USD.  The customer service is stellar.  I forgot to include the discount code and emailed them after placing the order. She immediately responded and said that she could not do free international shipping plus the new customer discount,  but she refunded the difference. You dont see that kind of CS very often.
> 
> The problem with DP is 1.  they often make a bag and then don't repeat it and they sell out fast 2. they rarely go on sale at a store in AU or NZ that will ship to the US. So when I saw this bag that I have been craving for years ,I snapped it up. Definitely on Ban Island until we see how the financial situation pans out over the next six months.



@southernbelle43 , thank you for pointing out the favorable conversion rate of between AUD and USD!  
I checked on the conversion rate today and it is at a 5 year low, so I pulled the trigger on a Mr Mini Gator Gang from CultStatus.com.  CultStatus allowed me to pay in AUD instead of USD and the bag should arrive within a week.


----------



## southernbelle43

dignatius said:


> @southernbelle43 , thank you for pointing out the favorable conversion rate of between AUD and USD!
> I checked on the conversion rate today and it is at a 5 year low, so I pulled the trigger on a Mr Mini Gator Gang from CultStatus.com.  CultStatus allowed me to pay in AUD instead of USD and the bag should arrive within a week.



I am glad you saw that. The Mr. Gator Gang is so precious!! It was just a little small for me, plus I have been wanting the Mr. Verne forever!


----------



## dignatius

southernbelle43 said:


> I am glad you saw that. The Mr. Gator Gang is so precious!! It was just a little small for me, plus I have been wanting the Mr. Verne forever!



@southernbelle43 , it took longer than expected to get Mr Mini Gator Gang, but here it is at last.  Here is a comparison photo with the MM Little Athena shoulder bag.   I would say it's comparable in size to a  Balenciaga City.  Hasn't developed a slouch yet, but when it does, it should fall into that curvaceous shape that I admire!


----------



## southernbelle43

dignatius said:


> @southernbelle43 , it took longer than expected to get Mr Mini Gator Gang, but here it is at last.  Here is a comparison photo with the MM Little Athena shoulder bag.   I would say it's comparable in size to a  Balenciaga City.  Hasn't developed a slouch yet, but when it does, it should fall into that curvaceous shape that I admire!
> 
> View attachment 4700276


Wow I had no idea it was that big!  I love it.  I did not check the dimensions.   I just compared it in my mind to the Mr. mini Armadillo that I bought. Its dimensions sounded OK but when I opened up the box it was TINY.  My husband and I actually started laughing.  The dimensions apparently were when fully opened up, unsnapped, etc. I sold it to someone who carries smaller bags and she loves it.

My Mr. Verne was shipped on 3/18 and I do not think it has left Australia? it will get here when it gets here, lol.

I have nothing but great things to say about Deadly Ponies bags.  This on be will be my third... Actually my 5th over the past three years. And there are more in my future.


----------



## southernbelle43

dignatius said:


> @southernbelle43 , it took longer than expected to get Mr Mini Gator Gang, but here it is at last.  Here is a comparison photo with the MM Little Athena shoulder bag.   I would say it's comparable in size to a  Balenciaga City.  Hasn't developed a slouch yet, but when it does, it should fall into that curvaceous shape that I admire!
> 
> View attachment 4700276


I got curious and checked some sizing. You have to be very careful with DP sizing.  
My full size Mr. Octo is 13 ¾ inches wide and 11 ½ inches tall.  
The Octo MIDI is 8 inches wide and 9 ½ inches tall.  
However the Mr. Gator Gang full size is 17 x 11 while the MINI is 14 x 10.


----------



## samfalstaff

southernbelle43 said:


> Wow I had no idea it was that big!  I love it.  I did not check the dimensions.   I just compared it in my mind to the Mr. mini Armadillo that I bought. Its dimensions sounded OK but when I opened up the box it was TINY.  My husband and I actually started laughing.  The dimensions apparently were when fully opened up, unsnapped, etc. I sold it to someone who carries smaller bags and she loves it.
> 
> My Mr. Verne was shipped on 3/18 and I do not think it has left Australia? it will get here when it gets here, lol.
> 
> I have nothing but great things to say about Deadly Ponies bags.  This on be will be my third... Actually my 5th over the past three years. And there are more in my future.


That's what happened to me. I bought the Mr. Caiman Mini from DP. I really should have paid more attention to the word "mini" (or the listed dimensions) because the bag was tiny. I'm not a tiny person so it ended up looking ridiculous on me. On the other hand, the leather was lovely.


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> That's what happened to me. I bought the Mr. Caiman Mini from DP. I really should have paid more attention to the word "mini" (or the listed dimensions) because the bag was tiny. I'm not a tiny person so it ended up looking ridiculous on me. On the other hand, the leather was lovely.


I still laugh about that Mr. Armadillo mini. I can still see it when I opened the box, which was huge, and it was lying there like a Barbie doll accessory. I think I picked it up with two fingers and started laughing.


----------



## samfalstaff

southernbelle43 said:


> I still laugh about that Mr. Armadillo mini. I can still see it when I opened the box, which was huge, and it was lying there like a Barbie doll accessory. I think I picked it up with two fingers and started laughing.


Hehe. Well, now I definitely have to google an image of this bag...


----------



## TotinScience

southernbelle43 said:


> I still laugh about that Mr. Armadillo mini. I can still see it when I opened the box, which was huge, and it was lying there like a Barbie doll accessory. I think I picked it up with two fingers and started laughing.


That someone who has that bag now is me and I love it very much . It is tiny, but it fits a lot more than it looks it would, and the design is just so unique and leather so lovely! It is definitely my THE small bag, good for both going out and casual errands. 
@dignatius, your Mr. Gator Gang will definitely slouch in no time. When I got my full size one, it seemed almost like a briefcase flat, but as soon as I wore it once packed with my stuff, the corners drooped immediately and it assumed its lovely shape!


----------



## TotinScience

Deadly Ponies is having an archive sale!


----------



## Kimbashop

I just bought a Mr. mini Fill N Zip in Nightshade at an insane price. It's a bag that has been on my list for a while. Although I'm not buying much of anything these days, the sale was incredible (about 75% off) and I knew I'd never find this bag again at this price.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> I just bought a Mr. mini Fill N Zip in Nightshade at an insane price. It's a bag that has been on my list for a while. Although I'm not buying much of anything these days, the sale was incredible (about 75% off) and I knew I'd never find this bag again at this price.


Yea for you. I had just bought a DP but checked out the sale and could not believe the prices. Now that is what I call a SALE!


----------



## TotinScience

southernbelle43 said:


> Yea for you. I had just bought a DP but checked out the sale and could not believe the prices. Now that is what I call a SALE!


I think they actually have this sale online due to the epidemic. I've received emails from them in the past of archive sales, but they were always store exclusive. A VERY small silver lining.
Yay @Kimbashop! Nightshade is GORGEOUS.


----------



## dramaprincess713

TotinScience said:


> Deadly Ponies is having an archive sale!


This is an amazing sale. I'm super tempted, but I fear the bags that are available in the sale right now will be too small for me.


----------



## Kimbashop

TotinScience said:


> I think they actually have this sale online due to the epidemic. I've received emails from them in the past of archive sales, but they were always store exclusive. A VERY small silver lining.
> Yay @Kimbashop! Nightshade is GORGEOUS.


I wondered about that. I've noticed a ton of sales happening lately, from almost all of the brands I like.
I have been semi-drooling over that nightshade color for a while and couldn't believe that it was that price point. I never thought I was a blue bag fan but when this one arrives I will own 9 blue bags -- more than the number of black bags I own. I'm hoping I like the shape of it too, and it looks like a great day bag. I love satchels with a bit of slouch so I'm hoping this one does that with time.

Edit -- it's the mini fill n buckle:


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> This is an amazing sale. I'm super tempted, but I fear the bags that are available in the sale right now will be too small for me.


well, not to enable, but there is a Regular sized Mr. Fill N Buckle in black python that I almost bought. The strap buckles underneath the bag to change the shape into a Boston/Doctor's bag.  It can hold a 13"laptop among other things.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Kimbashop said:


> well, not to enable, but there is a Regular sized Mr. Fill N Buckle in black python that I almost bought. The strap buckles underneath the bag to change the shape into a Boston/Doctor's bag.  It can hold a 13"laptop among other things.


I saw that one, but sadly (or luckily?), it was sold out by the time I saw it. I just checked again, and now it's not even showing up. 

I'm super tempted though, by the Mr. Mini Fill N Buckle, in Nightshade, just like you got. I love blue bags, and the price is so so good. It is small for me though. Although, this current period is showing my that my love for big bags is entirely dependent on my commuting lifestyle. It's also not usually a style I would go for, as I'm not a huge top-handle person. The shoulder strap does make it workable for me, but I can't tell how long the strap drop is or if it's adjustable. All that being said, it's similar in dimensions and style to the Speedy 25, which I've always kind of thought about getting, maybe, someday, so maybe this would be a good substitute...

I'm not sure if I'm just making excuses so I can buy it or if it would actually be a smart purchase.... I need to figure it out fast because I don't think it will last much longer!


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> I saw that one, but sadly (or luckily?), it was sold out by the time I saw it. I just checked again, and now it's not even showing up.
> 
> I'm super tempted though, by the Mr. Mini Fill N Buckle, in Nightshade, just like you got. I love blue bags, and the price is so so good. It is small for me though. Although, this current period is showing my that my love for big bags is entirely dependent on my commuting lifestyle. It's also not usually a style I would go for, as I'm not a huge top-handle person. The shoulder strap does make it workable for me, but I can't tell how long the strap drop is or if it's adjustable. All that being said, it's similar in dimensions and style to the Speedy 25, which I've always kind of thought about getting, maybe, someday, so maybe this would be a good substitute...
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm just making excuses so I can buy it or if it would actually be a smart purchase.... I need to figure it out fast because I don't think it will last much longer!



I will definitely post pics and a "what's in my bag" photo so that you get a sense of what fits. I know what you mean about not using big bags right now. It is definitely an indication to me that I use my big bags for work or travel. Right now, I'm gravitating to either my small crossbodies or my medium-sized bags. I've noticed is that I love medium size bags that are proportioned around 10x8 -- which is the size of the DP bag


----------



## dramaprincess713

It looks like it’s also similar in size to the Alexander Wang Rockie. I used to have that bag and the size actually was pretty good for me, so now I’m even more tempted...

Would definitely love to see photos when you get it! Although, with all the self-rationalizing I’m doing here, I may end up pulling the trigger before that happens!


----------



## TotinScience

@Kimbashop, if it's not love, you know where to find me .


----------



## Kimbashop

TotinScience said:


> @Kimbashop, if it's not love, you know where to find me .


yes, I believe I do....


----------



## dignatius

Kimbashop said:


> I wondered about that. I've noticed a ton of sales happening lately, from almost all of the brands I like.
> I have been semi-drooling over that nightshade color for a while and couldn't believe that it was that price point. I never thought I was a blue bag fan but when this one arrives I will own 9 blue bags -- more than the number of black bags I own. I'm hoping I like the shape of it too, and it looks like a great day bag. I love satchels with a bit of slouch so I'm hoping this one does that with time.
> 
> Edit -- it's the mini fill n buckle:
> View attachment 4705435



I pulled the trigger on the Mini Fill N Buckle yesterday as well.   Shouldn't have done it in these uncertain financial times but the price allowed me to try out Deer Nappa without a huge investment...  Already have a ton of blue bags but I wear jeans a lot so they do get used.


----------



## southernbelle43

dignatius said:


> I pulled the trigger on the Mini Fill N Buckle yesterday as well.   Shouldn't have done it in these uncertain financial times but the price allowed me to try out Deer Nappa without a huge investment...  Already have a ton of blue bags but I wear jeans a lot so they do get used.


I can certainly understand how these prices are hard to resist. You will LOVE that leather.


----------



## Kimbashop

dignatius said:


> I pulled the trigger on the Mini Fill N Buckle yesterday as well.   Shouldn't have done it in these uncertain financial times but the price allowed me to try out Deer Nappa without a huge investment...  Already have a ton of blue bags but I wear jeans a lot so they do get used.


I feel the same way--i have wanted something in deer nappa for so long and DP is legendary for their quality. exceptional price at a time when it does feel weird to part with money.


----------



## Bagmedic

dramaprincess713 said:


> This is an amazing sale. I'm super tempted, but I fear the bags that are available in the sale right now will be too small for me.


Where do you see the sale?  I went to their website but doesn't look like any sale prices.
ETA:  Found it!  Needed to scroll down on the home page and subscribed.


----------



## SakuraSakura

M0851 bags. Ethically sourced and manufactured. Relatively fairly priced.


----------



## southernbelle43

It is difficult to find a veggie tanned tote that is small enough to use as an every day bag for those of us who do not carry much. The Colonel Littleton Wayfarer tote is perfect. The unlined suede interior  has a large zippered pocket, two slip pockets with a pen holder slot between them. The strap has a 16 inch drop which I love! It is  full grain buffalo leather which is so unique--very rugged, but still lightweight. He also offers it in cowhide as well.  The buffalo grain is gorgeous.  The bag was $388 in buffalo leather but is less expensive in cowhide.



It is certainly not a "designer" bag, but if you are in the market for well made tote that will alst a lifetime and age beautifully, you may want to take a look at these.


----------



## Kimbashop

Beautiful Bag. I adore this type of leather.


----------



## chowlover2

southernbelle43 said:


> It is difficult to find a veggie tanned tote that is small enough to use as an every day bag for those of us who do not carry much. The Colonel Littleton Wayfarer tote is perfect. The unlined suede interior  has a large zippered pocket, two slip pockets with a pen holder slot between them. The strap has a 16 inch drop which I love! It is  full grain buffalo leather which is so unique--very rugged, but still lightweight. He also offers it in cowhide as well.  The buffalo grain is gorgeous.  The bag was $388 in buffalo leather but is less expensive in cowhide.
> View attachment 4707773
> View attachment 4707776
> 
> It is certainly not a "designer" bag, but if you are in the market for well made tote that will alst a lifetime and age beautifully, you may want to take a look at these.


That's lovely! And I like that it is made in the USA!


----------



## gellee_cup

Charles and Keith is one of my favourite bag brands (they also do shoes) ! They are a well-known Singaporean brand and they are very affordable. However, most of their stuff aren't made from leather. They do have a leather line called "the Charles and Keith collection". They have many nice designs and more funky ones too. I think they would be a good brand if you wanted to try a  new particular style of bag that you're not sure about yet. 
In terms of quality, I do think they are quite good. The stitching is really nice and the faux leather material feels really smooth and durable too. I have a friend who owns many luxury bags i.e LV and she told me how surprised she was at their bags because she thought they felt really nice so maybe try it out!


----------



## southernbelle43

chowlover2 said:


> That's lovely! And I like that it is made in the USA!


I would not call it a beautiful bag, but it is the best everyday bag I have found.  Not that I don't love all of my Massaccesi bags, but they are too pretty to throw around or wear in the rain.


----------



## Monaliceke

southernbelle43 said:


> I would not call it a beautiful bag, but it is the best everyday bag I have found.  Not that I don't love all of my Massaccesi bags, but they are too pretty to throw around or wear in the rain.


You just reminded me of Massaccesi. I am wondering if anyone has heard from  Marco recently? Italy is still struggling very much with the Covid-19.


----------



## southernbelle43

luxemadam said:


> You just reminded me of Massaccesi. I am wondering if anyone has heard from  Marco recently? Italy is still struggling very much with the Covid-19.


I just sent him an email about 3 mins ago.  I will let you know when he responds. He has been struggling and said he was not sure he was going to”survive this” meaning his business.


----------



## southernbelle43

Marco says times are hard but he agrees that we have to remain positive to survive this.  He seems a little more upbeat today.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Marco says times are hard but he agrees that we have to remain positive to survive this.  He seems a little more upbeat today.


glad to hear that. I'm placing another order soon. I can't do too much right now, but I would like to support him in any way possible.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> glad to hear that. I'm placing another order soon. I can't do too much right now, but I would like to support him in any way possible.


That is sweet of you. I ordered a couple of weeks ago but he warned me it would be June before I get it because they closed him down.  I told him that would be fine.


----------



## Monaliceke

southernbelle43 said:


> I just sent him an email about 3 mins ago.  I will let you know when he responds. He has been struggling and said he was not sure he was going to”survive this” meaning his business.


Oh dear! I hope he (and all of us) will survive this crisis! Let’s hope you get a response from him soon.


----------



## Monaliceke

southernbelle43 said:


> That is sweet of you. I ordered a couple of weeks ago but he warned me it would be June before I get it because they closed him down.  I told him that would be fine.


Me too, I ordered 2 bags in January and I really don’t mind a longer wait. We can’t go anywhere anyway!


----------



## southernbelle43

luxemadam said:


> Me too, I ordered 2 bags in January and I really don’t mind a longer wait. We can’t go anywhere anyway!


 I put my iPhone back in my bag  after using it so I know where it is, thus I carry a bag around the house like an idiot!! LOL


----------



## TotinScience

As a big fan of smaller indie brands that produce quality handbags, I am honestly worried about how hard this pandemic is going to hit them all. Unlike the big houses, it seems unlikely that smaller guys have enough revenue buffer built in to weather a storm of this magnitude.


----------



## Monaliceke

southernbelle43 said:


> I put my iPhone back in my bag  after using it so I know where it is, thus I carry a bag around the house like an idiot!! LOL


Haha...  Gotta try this trick!


----------



## littleblackbag

Purchased this little cutie recently. Only because the price was too good to ignore (and its a bag I would have paid full price for) but it also fits a gap in my bag collection for a chain strap for more dressy occasions. Hill and Friends, Happy Tweency bag in Oxblood. Flipping love it. And made in England! Should've been £395 I paid £175!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

very cute!


----------



## chowlover2

Red beauty!


----------



## swallowtails

Found Orciani on here and got a bag for a friend who loved it. I'm glad for this thread!

I would like to add Smythson to the list. They are a British brand from the late 19th century, known for stationery and SLGs, but they also make bags which are fairly minimalist affairs with simple lines and some interesting shapes (I like their Concertina), in colours from the usual black and blue to green, purple and even yellow. They come out with new bags / colours almost every year. Their leathers are luxurious and feel high quality. My favourite bag is the Kingly, an understated shopper in butter-soft leather that's not as delicate as it looks - not even a scratch despite using it regularly for 2 years. It's holding up even better than some higher-end purchases. The Christmas sale is a good time to try the brand out.


----------



## IntheOcean

littleblackbag said:


> Purchased this little cutie recently. Only because the price was too good to ignore (and its a bag I would have paid full price for) but it also fits a gap in my bag collection for a chain strap for more dressy occasions. Hill and Friends, Happy Tweency bag in Oxblood. Flipping love it. And made in England! Should've been £395 I paid £175!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711194
> View attachment 4711195
> 
> View attachment 4711196
> 
> View attachment 4711197


Such a cute bag! Love the smiley face lock


----------



## Monaliceke

Does anyone have any experience with the Elleme Baozi bag? I like it but I am not sure about how the quality compares with Polene? It would be great to hear from fellow TPF friends


----------



## tuowei

I was intrigued by the positive experiences with Deadly Ponies and decided to buy one during their recent online sale. The deer leather is indeed lovely and soft to touch but I was disappointed by their assembly quality: the front corners of my bag are asymmetrical which stands out on a structured style like this. I inquired about an exchange (for another of the same style) but was told that this is not a fault and there is no exchange or refund for change of mind on sale items. Caveat emptor. 
Sad about this bag but thank you to all who have posted on this thread. I love my Massaccesi and Rough and Tumble bags that I discovered here and hope to discover more,


----------



## papertiger

TotinScience said:


> As a big fan of smaller indie brands that produce quality handbags, I am honestly worried about how hard this pandemic is going to hit them all. Unlike the big houses, it seems unlikely that smaller guys have enough revenue buffer built in to weather a storm of this magnitude.



ITA


----------



## whateve

dyyong said:


> Yes, it’s the camera bag from leatherology!
> She’s back in her box sleeping in the closet until Christmas! Lol


Reviving this very old post to ask how you feel about the camera bag from leatherology. I've just discovered it and am tempted.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

Has anyone bought anything from Mirta.com? The leather looks amazing and the prices are pretty reasonable.


----------



## whateve

LVLoveaffair said:


> Has anyone bought anything from Mirta.com? The leather looks amazing and the prices are pretty reasonable.


Yes, I have. It is a collective, so there are several different designers at different price points. The package came beautifully wrapped and didn't take very long.


----------



## samfalstaff

Just bought something from Hammitt Los Angeles during their "retiring styles" sale. I've heard good (and bad) things about them but have always wanted to try them out. Anyone bought anything from them?


----------



## whateve

samfalstaff said:


> Just bought something from Hammitt Los Angeles during their "retiring styles" sale. I've heard good (and bad) things about them but have always wanted to try them out. Anyone bought anything from them?


What style did you get? I saw these once at a store and was intrigued.


----------



## jblended

samfalstaff said:


> Just bought something from Hammitt Los Angeles during their "retiring styles" sale. I've heard good (and bad) things about them but have always wanted to try them out. Anyone bought anything from them?


I own 2 Hammitts and I adore them. Buttery soft leather and holding up beautifully. Mine are the small Tony (black with gunmetal) and the Mini Tony (black with gold). Their others (reversible bags in particular) are awesome too, but those styles are far too big for my frame, so I never bought one.
I was thinking of getting one of their white bags from the retiring range because I've been wanting it for around a year. Still thinking but haven't decided because I really don't need another bag, lol. The sale is around for a few more days, so I have time to pull the trigger.
May I ask which style you ordered? 


whateve said:


> What style did you get? I saw these once at a store and was intrigued.


If the rivets are your thing (they are definitely mine) then I would recommend these bags. I find the gold hardware a bit loud for my style (although stunning, they are definitely quite shiny and there's a lot of it between the connector rings and the rivets) so I reach for the one with gunmetal rivets more often.It's edgy and subtle.
In terms of quality, they're buttery soft and really age very well. I have seen some really bad ones in suede out and about (not sure if the owners didn't care for them properly or if the suede quality is piss poor), so based on that I wouldn't try a suede bag from them.

EDIT: I remembered I have a photo of them (attached). The larger tony has rivets on the strap and a black zipper, the smaller one has a plain strap and a red zipper. They both have red lining (faux suede).


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> I own 2 Hammitts and I adore them. Buttery soft leather and holding up beautifully. Mine are the small Tony (black with gunmetal) and the Mini Tony (black with gold). Their others (reversible bags in particular) are awesome too, but those styles are far too big for my frame, so I never bought one.
> I was thinking of getting one of their white bags from the retiring range because I've been wanting it for around a year. Still thinking but haven't decided because I really don't need another bag, lol. The sale is around for a few more days, so I have time to pull the trigger.
> May I ask which style you ordered?
> 
> If the rivets are your thing (they are definitely mine) then I would recommend these bags. I find the gold hardware a bit loud for my style (although stunning, they are definitely quite shiny and there's a lot of it between the connector rings and the rivets) so I reach for the one with gunmetal rivets more often.It's edgy and subtle.
> In terms of quality, they're buttery soft and really age very well. I have seen some really bad ones in suede out and about (not sure if the owners didn't care for them properly or if the suede quality is piss poor), so based on that I wouldn't try a suede bag from them.
> 
> EDIT: I remembered I have a photo of them (attached). The larger tony has rivets on the strap and a black zipper, the smaller one has a plain strap and a red zipper. They both have red lining (faux suede).


That was the style that attracted me! I just don't really need another black bag. I already have a black bag with studs.


----------



## samfalstaff

whateve said:


> What style did you get? I saw these once at a store and was intrigued.





jblended said:


> I own 2 Hammitts and I adore them. Buttery soft leather and holding up beautifully. Mine are the small Tony (black with gunmetal) and the Mini Tony (black with gold). Their others (reversible bags in particular) are awesome too, but those styles are far too big for my frame, so I never bought one.
> I was thinking of getting one of their white bags from the retiring range because I've been wanting it for around a year. Still thinking but haven't decided because I really don't need another bag, lol. The sale is around for a few more days, so I have time to pull the trigger.
> May I ask which style you ordered?
> 
> If the rivets are your thing (they are definitely mine) then I would recommend these bags. I find the gold hardware a bit loud for my style (although stunning, they are definitely quite shiny and there's a lot of it between the connector rings and the rivets) so I reach for the one with gunmetal rivets more often.It's edgy and subtle.
> In terms of quality, they're buttery soft and really age very well. I have seen some really bad ones in suede out and about (not sure if the owners didn't care for them properly or if the suede quality is piss poor), so based on that I wouldn't try a suede bag from them.
> 
> EDIT: I remembered I have a photo of them (attached). The larger tony has rivets on the strap and a black zipper, the smaller one has a plain strap and a red zipper. They both have red lining (faux suede).



I got the Tony and the Nash in black with brushed gold and red zipper, basically like your (jblended's) bag on the right. Glad to hear you still love them. I do love a bag with strategically-placed rivets. I was considering the pew color as well but really loved the black with the red zipper. Thanks jblended! Now I'm really looking forward to seeing my new bags!


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> That was the style that attracted me! I just don't really need another black bag. I already have a black bag with studs.


I don't want to enable you but there are a lot of tempting colours in the Tony style if you want to veer away from black. 
But honestly, I don't think that specific style will be ever be retired. It's their signature. It seems certain colour ways are being removed (red snake, copper, etc.) not the actual style. 
I say that because a lot of the classic Tony bags (black ghw) are still full price on the website, whilst the colours are part of the 'retired range sale'....so you will likely be able to get one later if you decide to wait.



samfalstaff said:


> I got the Tony and the Nash in black with brushed gold and red zipper, basically like your (jblended's) bag on the right. Glad to hear you still love them. I do love a bag with strategically-placed rivets. I was considering the pew color as well but really loved the black with the red zipper. Thanks jblended! Now I'm really looking forward to seeing my new bags!


Glad you're excited. 
I don't know what bad things you heard about the brand but I have had no issues at all. I bought mine quite some time ago now so I'm not sure if quality is still the same, but I imagine it will be.
The white 'Nash 2' with the red zipper is the one I've been thinking to buy. 
Please post pics when you get them. I'd love to see


----------



## samfalstaff

jblended said:


> Glad you're excited.
> I don't know what bad things you heard about the brand but I have had no issues at all. I bought mine quite some time ago now so I'm not sure if quality is still the same, but I imagine it will be.
> The white 'Nash 2' with the red zipper is the one I've been thinking to buy.
> Please post pics when you get them. I'd love to see


Oh, I just did a quick search on tpf for Hammitt and some members weren't entirely pleased with their purchases. But obviously that happens with any brand. 

The styling of the two bags (black leather, brushed gold, red zipper...wowza!) just drew me in. Will definitely post photos.


----------



## papertiger

littleblackbag said:


> Purchased this little cutie recently. Only because the price was too good to ignore (and its a bag I would have paid full price for) but it also fits a gap in my bag collection for a chain strap for more dressy occasions. Hill and Friends, Happy Tweency bag in Oxblood. Flipping love it. And made in England! Should've been £395 I paid £175!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711194
> View attachment 4711195
> 
> View attachment 4711196
> 
> View attachment 4711197



I  it too


----------



## samfalstaff

jblended said:


> I don't want to enable you but there are a lot of tempting colours in the Tony style if you want to veer away from black.
> But honestly, I don't think that specific style will be ever be retired. It's their signature. It seems certain colour ways are being removed (red snake, copper, etc.) not the actual style.
> I say that because a lot of the classic Tony bags (black ghw) are still full price on the website, whilst the colours are part of the 'retired range sale'....so you will likely be able to get one later if you decide to wait.
> 
> Glad you're excited.
> I don't know what bad things you heard about the brand but I have had no issues at all. I bought mine quite some time ago now so I'm not sure if quality is still the same, but I imagine it will be.
> The white 'Nash 2' with the red zipper is the one I've been thinking to buy.
> Please post pics when you get them. I'd love to see


Just received my bags from Hammitt LA. Unfortunately I boxed up the Tony for a return right away (before I remembered to take pictures). The small Tony was just way too small for my frame. On the other hand, I am keeping the Nash. It's so functional as it can be carried as a wristlet or a crossbody bag. Also, it's small enough that it can be thrown into a larger bag as a wallet. The leather does feel buttery soft and the zippers move smoothly. However, it smells like my vegan bag which is surprising considering it is real leather. I'm hoping it just needs an airing-out. Overall, I am satisfied and now want the Dillon and the VIP.


----------



## jblended

samfalstaff said:


> Just received my bags from Hammitt LA. Unfortunately I boxed up the Tony for a return right away (before I remembered to take pictures). The small Tony was just way too small for my frame. On the other hand, I am keeping the Nash. It's so functional as it can be carried as a wristlet or a crossbody bag. Also, it's small enough that it can be thrown into a larger bag as a wallet. The leather does feel buttery soft and the zippers move smoothly. However, it smells like my vegan bag which is surprising considering it is real leather. I'm hoping it just needs an airing-out. Overall, I am satisfied and now want the Dillon and the VIP.
> View attachment 4731642


Congrats on the Nash. It's my favourite of all their styles. Great choice! The gold on yours looks less bright than mine, so perhaps they do a matte gold and a shiny one? Anyway, I prefer yours. 
The small Tony you got used to be called a Mini Tony (back when I got it) and that's because it really is quite small. It's not the most functional size, but the Tony in Medium (which used to be called small) is much more functional, even the phone pocket at the back is deeper. I wish they hadn't changed the names because the original ones were more accurate descriptors of the size.
Not sure about the vegan leather smell! That never happened with mine. Hopefully that fades in time.
The Dillon is a great bag. That it's reversible in multiple ways makes it really fun. I saw one where it was 3 colours, so depending on how you flipped the top, you had 3 different looking bags.
Enjoy and thanks for posting the pic!


----------



## samfalstaff

jblended said:


> Congrats on the Nash. It's my favourite of all their styles. Great choice! The gold on yours looks less bright than mine, so perhaps they do a matte gold and a shiny one? Anyway, I prefer yours.
> The small Tony you got used to be called a Mini Tony (back when I got it) and that's because it really is quite small. It's not the most functional size, but the Tony in Medium (which used to be called small) is much more functional, even the phone pocket at the back is deeper. I wish they hadn't changed the names because the original ones were more accurate descriptors of the size.
> Not sure about the vegan leather smell! That never happened with mine. Hopefully that fades in time.
> The Dillon is a great bag. That it's reversible in multiple ways makes it really fun. I saw one where it was 3 colours, so depending on how you flipped the top, you had 3 different looking bags.
> Enjoy and thanks for posting the pic!


It's listed as brushed gold and I love it. Good to know about the Tony sizes. Thanks for the info! I pulled the trigger on the Dillon because I keep thinking about it! That and their ads keep popping up wherever I go. Darn internet cookies!


----------



## leechiyong

Has Peter Nitz been brought up yet?  I haven't bought anything from him yet, but I discovered his line through the #microbagchallenge on IG and am very excited.  The prices are a bit higher than most of the brands mentioned on this thread, but I'd been looking for a small business alternative to H or Moynat.


----------



## Kimbashop

are you Moynat fan? I just learned about them and now I'm obsessed with obtaining a Pauline, although I love all of their bags.


----------



## Monaliceke

Kimbashop said:


> are you Moynat fan? I just learned about them and now I'm obsessed with obtaining a Pauline, although I love all of their bags.


I feel that Moynat is overpriced for what it is, very much like Delvaux. These 2 brands have increased their prices very quickly over the last 2 years (close to €1000) for their signature/ classic styles. I personally don’t think that is justifiable. My experience with Delvaux is exactly like this. I feel cheated and sad that I paid too much for a bag that costs much less than what it is worth & this is reflected in their currently reduced prices for all their classic styles. Just my personal opinion.


----------



## Greenredapple

Kimbashop said:


> are you Moynat fan? I just learned about them and now I'm obsessed with obtaining a Pauline, although I love all of their bags.



Another Moynat fan here! Have been lusting over Cabotin for some time now. Was thinking of buying one in the future.



luxemadam said:


> I feel that Moynat is overpriced for what it is, very much like Delvaux. These 2 brands have increased their prices very quickly over the last 2 years (close to €1000) for their signature/ classic styles. I personally don’t think that is justifiable



I feel you. I was turned off after checking the past prices for Moynat bags. If my memory serves me right, some of the bags used to cost half of what the prices are currently. Regardless, Moynat cabotin is still at the top of my wish list along with vintage Hèrmes box Kelly. I say vintage because i am not too keen on the current leather selection offered by Hèrmes


----------



## devilwoman

devilwoman said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for medium/midi shoulder/tote bags? Looking for a present for mum


Forgot to give a follow up but I ended up finding this small brand called Lanxn. My mum loved the bag. The leather is so supple and there’s really ample space (My mum loves to carry a lot in when she’s out hence the size).





I do love the design, so for myself, I might get their petit version.


Or their Kathy Mignon


----------



## southernbelle43

devilwoman said:


> Forgot to give a follow up but I ended up finding this small brand called Lanxn. My mum loved the bag. The leather is so supple and there’s really ample space (My mum loves to carry a lot in when she’s out hence the size).
> View attachment 4740649
> 
> 
> I do love the design, so for myself, I might get their petit version.
> View attachment 4740655
> 
> Or their Kathy Mignon
> View attachment 4740658


Very nice style!


----------



## devilwoman

southernbelle43 said:


> Very nice style!


It is. Very unique which is why I love seeing from these smaller brands


----------



## Kimbashop

devilwoman said:


> Forgot to give a follow up but I ended up finding this small brand called Lanxn. My mum loved the bag. The leather is so supple and there’s really ample space (My mum loves to carry a lot in when she’s out hence the size).
> View attachment 4740649
> View attachment 4740650
> View attachment 4740651
> View attachment 4740652
> 
> I do love the design, so for myself, I might get their petit version.
> View attachment 4740655
> 
> Or their Kathy Mignon
> View attachment 4740658


Beautiful bags!


----------



## Stacy - me

southernbelle43 said:


> It really is pretty and stylish. My Cesaire  is so small, weight is not an issue. So I am glad to know about the weight of her larger bags!   I like many of her styles, but if I decide to buy another one I will find out the weight before I buy.  Thanks TotinScience.


I know the Césaire brand well, the bags are made in France in exceptional leathers, and generally they are not very heavy, because the designer gives their forms by contruction, and not by reinforcements, then it depends well on leathers. It is true that they should indicate the weight of the bags on their eshop !


----------



## southernbelle43

Stacy - me said:


> I know the Césaire brand well, the bags are made in France in exceptional leathers, and generally they are not very heavy, because the designer gives their forms by contruction, and not by reinforcements, then it depends well on leathers. It is true that they should indicate the weight of the bags on their eshop !


I have a large one now, the Ode, and it too is very light and comfortable.  Excellent products.


----------



## samfalstaff

Stacy - me said:


> I know the Césaire brand well, the bags are made in France in exceptional leathers, and generally they are not very heavy, because the designer gives their forms by contruction, and not by reinforcements, then it depends well on leathers. It is true that they should indicate the weight of the bags on their eshop !





southernbelle43 said:


> I have a large one now, the Ode, and it too is very light and comfortable.  Excellent products.



The Cesaire bag I kept staring at online went on sale a couple of days ago...so now I have a Cesaire bag coming my way!


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> The Cesaire bag I kept staring at online went on sale a couple of days ago...so now I have a Cesaire bag coming my way!


Yea.   I think you will be quite pleased with the quality.  Give us some photos when it arrives.


----------



## Stacy - me

Oh yes, samfalstaff I saw on their site that there are a lot of promotions and also 20% on the whole collection, I think I have to take advantage of it absolutely, it's a small company, they must have quite a problem with this covid crisis in Paris.


----------



## samfalstaff

Stacy - me said:


> Oh yes, samfalstaff I saw on their site that there are a lot of promotions and also 20% on the whole collection, I think I have to take advantage of it absolutely, it's a small company, they must have quite a problem with this covid crisis in Paris.





southernbelle43 said:


> Yea.   I think you will be quite pleased with the quality.  Give us some photos when it arrives.



You are probably right. I heard of another designer who went through some hard times these past few months. (Massaccesi in Italy.) But sounds like his business is now doing better. I hope Cesaire will pull through as well. 

Will do about the photos!


----------



## Gabs007

southernbelle43 said:


> Absolutely. If you stop and consider the complexity of buying, selling, shipping, mail service, weather, handler error, etc., etc., it is a miracle we don’t have more snafus. I hope you get it straightened out soon!!!!



I have currently a horrendous situation with DHL, shipped a pair of my Balenciaga sandals to a buyer in France, sold via VideDressing, hear nothing, check tracking, apparently I need to contact DHL (no mail, no call, nothing, only when checking tracking) call them, tell them the address is correct, they claim the address doesn't exist, quick google, address exists, would they please deliver, they change the story, person has moved. I contact buyer, no delivery attempt no piece of paper left that they tried to deliver... I call again, they tell me to email, I email them, get a generic mail back they can't help me... She has managed to reach DHL in Nice and they are attempting to deliver tomorrow. this is about 2 weeks later and 15 phone calls....
Btw buyer also hasn't moved, she has lived at this address for 7 years


----------



## southernbelle43

Gabs007 said:


> I have currently a horrendous situation with DHL, shipped a pair of my Balenciaga sandals to a buyer in France, sold via VideDressing, hear nothing, check tracking, apparently I need to contact DHL (no mail, no call, nothing, only when checking tracking) call them, tell them the address is correct, they claim the address doesn't exist, quick google, address exists, would they please deliver, they change the story, person has moved. I contact buyer, no delivery attempt no piece of paper left that they tried to deliver... I call again, they tell me to email, I email them, get a generic mail back they can't help me... She has managed to reach DHL in Nice and they are attempting to deliver tomorrow. this is about 2 weeks later and 15 phone calls....
> Btw buyer also hasn't moved, she has lived at this address for 7 years


Wow, what a mess!


----------



## samfalstaff

Went a little bag crazy with the smaller boutiques...
The cognac Marisa by Stephanie Cesaire. The leather feels so luxurious and soft! I only wish they hadn't bent the bag in half to send it to me, but it is a tall bag.


The Sac 1 in chocolate buffalo by Agnes Baddoo. I saw a picture of this bag on her website and searched high and low for it. Finally found it on one of her stockist's website.



Last but not least, I also got the Hammitt Dillon. Leather feels lovely and the bag can be worn in different ways.


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> Went a little bag crazy with the smaller boutiques...
> The cognac Marisa by Stephanie Cesaire. The leather feels so luxurious and soft! I only wish they hadn't bent the bag in half to send it to me, but it is a tall bag.
> View attachment 4767432
> 
> The Sac 1 in chocolate buffalo by Agnes Baddoo. I saw a picture of this bag on her website and searched high and low for it. Finally found it on one of her stockist's website.
> View attachment 4767451
> View attachment 4767454
> 
> Last but not least, I also got the Hammitt Dillon. Leather feels lovely and the bag can be worn in different ways.
> View attachment 4767439
> View attachment 4767440


Beautiful finds! Love the middle one.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Went a little bag crazy with the smaller boutiques...
> The cognac Marisa by Stephanie Cesaire. The leather feels so luxurious and soft! I only wish they hadn't bent the bag in half to send it to me, but it is a tall bag.
> View attachment 4767432
> 
> The Sac 1 in chocolate buffalo by Agnes Baddoo. I saw a picture of this bag on her website and searched high and low for it. Finally found it on one of her stockist's website.
> View attachment 4767451
> View attachment 4767454
> 
> Last but not least, I also got the Hammitt Dillon. Leather feels lovely and the bag can be worn in different ways.
> View attachment 4767439
> View attachment 4767440


Great choices! Can you tell me what the strap drop is on the Marisa please?


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Great choices! Can you tell me what the strap drop is on the Marisa please?


8 inches. The bag definitely sits comfortably on my shoulder.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> 8 inches. The bag definitely sits comfortably on my shoulder.


Thanks, any chance of a mod shot? I've been eyeing that bag...


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, any chance of a mod shot? I've been eyeing that bag...


Eesh. I don't take the best mod shots, but I'll try.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Eesh. I don't take the best mod shots, but I'll try.


Thank you


----------



## samfalstaff

samfalstaff said:


> Eesh. I don't take the best mod shots, but I'll try.


Here you go! (Cropped to remove the TP roll . Oops, and the mirror was dirty. Sorry about that.) I'm 5'8", size 10. Hope this helps!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Here you go! (Cropped to remove the TP roll . Oops, and the mirror was dirty. Sorry about that.) I'm 5'8", size 10. Hope this helps!
> View attachment 4768512
> 
> View attachment 4768514


Awesome, thanks, it's a lovely bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Awesome, thanks, it's a lovely bag!


You're welcome!


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> Here you go! (Cropped to remove the TP roll . Oops, and the mirror was dirty. Sorry about that.) I'm 5'8", size 10. Hope this helps!
> View attachment 4768512
> 
> View attachment 4768514


Darn it -- Now I'M interested in the bag. Modshots often persuade me. It's a beautiful bag. I'm the same height as you so I'm envisioning it now....


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Darn it -- Now I'M interested in the bag. Modshots often persuade me. It's a beautiful bag. I'm the same height as you so I'm envisioning it now....


They also have a couple colours on sale right now...


----------



## samfalstaff

Kimbashop said:


> Darn it -- Now I'M interested in the bag. Modshots often persuade me. It's a beautiful bag. I'm the same height as you so I'm envisioning it now....


Then we're even because I really want a MM modena!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> They also have a couple colours on sale right now...


Always the enabler


----------



## Campercass

samfalstaff said:


> Just bought something from Hammitt Los Angeles during their "retiring styles" sale. I've heard good (and bad) things about them but have always wanted to try them out. Anyone bought anything from them?


I have a few different styles, and love them!!


----------



## Campercass

jblended said:


> I don't want to enable you but there are a lot of tempting colours in the Tony style if you want to veer away from black.
> But honestly, I don't think that specific style will be ever be retired. It's their signature. It seems certain colour ways are being removed (red snake, copper, etc.) not the actual style.
> I say that because a lot of the classic Tony bags (black ghw) are still full price on the website, whilst the colours are part of the 'retired range sale'....so you will likely be able to get one later if you decide to wait.
> 
> 
> Glad you're excited.
> I don't know what bad things you heard about the brand but I have had no issues at all. I bought mine quite some time ago now so I'm not sure if quality is still the same, but I imagine it will be.
> The white 'Nash 2' with the red zipper is the one I've been thinking to buy.
> Please post pics when you get them. I'd love to see



Yes, many different colors in the Tony! Here is mine in Ochre with brushed gold hardware.


----------



## samfalstaff

Campercass said:


> Yes, many different colors in the Tony! Here is mine in Ochre with brushed gold hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4788074


I really like the brushed hardware. It's on my black Nash and I think on my Dillon (in brushed silver).


----------



## Campercass

samfalstaff said:


> I really like the brushed hardware. It's on my black Nash and I think on my Dillon (in brushed silver).


Yes, so do I! I have another Hammitt coming Friday that will be my first in the brushed silver. Can’t wait to see it in person!


----------



## Stacy - me

samfalstaff said:


> Here you go! (Cropped to remove the TP roll . Oops, and the mirror was dirty. Sorry about that.) I'm 5'8", size 10. Hope this helps!
> View attachment 4768512
> 
> View attachment 4768514


Bravo, very nice bag the color is deep and the leather looks so soft, on the other hand I believe that you wear it on the wrong side, I know this model, the logo must be against you and the leather must coat towards the front, it's a "shawl collar"


----------



## jblended

Campercass said:


> Yes, many different colors in the Tony! Here is mine in Ochre with brushed gold hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4788074


This is gorgeous! But this is the Medium Tony, right? Mine has rivets all along the strap, does yours not? Or did it come with 2 straps, one plain and one riveted?
I got mine years ago so I'm not sure if they've changed that detail on the newer bags.


----------



## skyqueen

Staud custom bag with your pet handpainted. Perfect for the pet lover, nicely made and won't break the bank!
My Dirty Harry bag


----------



## dramaprincess713

skyqueen said:


> Staud custom bag with your pet handpainted. Perfect for the pet lover, nicely made and won't break the bank!
> My Dirty Harry bag
> View attachment 4791184


Oh my goodness, I had contemplated on of the custom painted pet Staud bags! How do you like it? Are you happy with the overall product? Does the bag feel high quality? The the paint seem like it will wear well?


----------



## tuowei

skyqueen said:


> Staud custom bag with your pet handpainted. Perfect for the pet lover, nicely made and won't break the bank!
> My Dirty Harry bag
> View attachment 4791184


This is so cute and suits the rigid bucket shape. I like it much more than the recent Valentino pet feature on purseblog.


----------



## Campercass

jblended said:


> This is gorgeous! But this is the Medium Tony, right? Mine has rivets all along the strap, does yours not? Or did it come with 2 straps, one plain and one riveted?
> I got mine years ago so I'm not sure if they've changed that detail on the newer bags.


Thank you! Yes, it’s the medium. And no, no rivets on the strap, sadly. I thought there would be, but I think they may only be on certain colors? But I’m not sure, as this is my first Tony.


----------



## jblended

Campercass said:


> Thank you! Yes, it’s the medium. And no, no rivets on the strap, sadly. I thought there would be, but I think they may only be on certain colors? But I’m not sure, as this is my first Tony.


That's unexpected. I was just checking their site and I think you're right; the limited edition colours don't have rivets on the straps, but the classics do (black, pewter, etc). Perhaps yours falls under the limited edition range?
Your bag is stunning anyhow! Wear it in good health!


----------



## papertiger

skyqueen said:


> Staud custom bag with your pet handpainted. Perfect for the pet lover, nicely made and won't break the bank!
> My Dirty Harry bag
> View attachment 4791184



OMG that is just adorable


----------



## skyqueen

dramaprincess713 said:


> Oh my goodness, I had contemplated on of the custom painted pet Staud bags! How do you like it? Are you happy with the overall product? Does the bag feel high quality? The the paint seem like it will wear well?


Very happy...definitely a conversation piece. I have used it everyday since I received it and the handpainting still looks perfect. The white stitching adds to the bag, IMHO. Staud offers other colors as well. At $400 you get a custom bag...now that's a good deal!
But nothing is as good as the original


----------



## southernbelle43

skyqueen said:


> Very happy...definitely a conversation piece. I have used it everyday since I received it and the handpainting still looks perfect. The white stitching adds to the bag, IMHO. Staud offers other colors as well. At $400 you get a custom bag...now that's a good deal!
> But nothing is as good as the original
> View attachment 4792116


Well how precious is that fellow? Gal?  With that black head and sweet face.


----------



## skyqueen

southernbelle43 said:


> Well how precious is that fellow? Gal?  With that black head and sweet face.


Dirty Harry...he's very macho in a loving way!


----------



## southernbelle43

skyqueen said:


> Dirty Harry...he's very macho in a loving way!


That face is just begging to have a belly rub.


----------



## samfalstaff

skyqueen said:


> Very happy...definitely a conversation piece. I have used it everyday since I received it and the handpainting still looks perfect. The white stitching adds to the bag, IMHO. Staud offers other colors as well. At $400 you get a custom bag...now that's a good deal!
> But nothing is as good as the original
> View attachment 4792116


Adorable! Is he a Jack Russell terrier?


----------



## whateve

skyqueen said:


> Very happy...definitely a conversation piece. I have used it everyday since I received it and the handpainting still looks perfect. The white stitching adds to the bag, IMHO. Staud offers other colors as well. At $400 you get a custom bag...now that's a good deal!
> But nothing is as good as the original
> View attachment 4792116


I'd love to look at that face every day.


----------



## skyqueen

samfalstaff said:


> Adorable! Is he a Jack Russell terrier?


Yup...my 4th. Not for the faint of heart 


whateve said:


> I'd love to look at that face every day.


I do


----------



## samfalstaff

skyqueen said:


> Yup...my 4th. Not for the faint of heart
> 
> I do


Definitely not, but they are darling!


----------



## brbshopping

Zebra_Bv said:


> What do folks think about Polene? I keep seeing their ads on FB. Their Numero bags look gorgeous - reminds me somewhat of Chloe. Really tempted to hit the trigger and buy one.



I so wish I hadn't seen this. I'm going to end up buying multiple, I have a bad feeling for my wallet. The nanos and minis look just like little flowers!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

brbshopping said:


> I so wish I hadn't seen this. I'm going to end up buying multiple, I have a bad feeling for my wallet. The nanos and minis look just like little flowers!!!


There's a thread devoted to polene bags if you want to be further tempted.





						Polène handbags
					

I just stumbled across this brand via a Facebook ad, actually. I did a search and nothing came up in this forum.  I LOVE this bag. Does anyone have anything from this brand?




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## CharlyParis

Just decovering the Trademark Brand in super sales values in paris so in Buy two bucket bag for incredible price (Italian Leather)

Normal price is 360€ and now i have 70% or for the last week on sales 50% more !

So i payed 54€ per bag 

But the same time i see the brand in closed in 2019 so sad !

I m buy the black one week ago and i back today for the white because the sales finish today in Paris France.


----------



## catdogGroomer

Check out Campomaggi!! They are handmade in Italy and are TRULY one of a kind, as each is slightly different than the next, making your bag unique.  They are broken in, weathered and beautifully rustic from the start so there is absolutely no need to baby them or be careful.  You can feel the soul of the product and the artisan who created it.  I have many leather bags, many from luxury brands and this is the one brand that I can say is truly heirloom quality and will last a lifetime.


----------



## papertiger

CharlyParis said:


> Just decovering the Trademark Brand in super sales values in paris so in Buy two bucket bag for incredible price (Italian Leather)
> 
> Normal price is 360€ and now i have 70% or for the last week on sales 50% more !
> 
> So i payed 54€ per bag
> 
> But the same time i see the brand in closed in 2019 so sad !
> 
> I m buy the black one week ago and i back today for the white because the sales finish today in Paris France.



Congratulations on yours. There look so sweet but clean

Sad to see so many companies failing this year.


----------



## CharlyParis

papertiger said:


> Congratulations on yours. There look so sweet but clean
> 
> Sad to see so many companies failing this year.


 Yes in Paris si many brand failing this time with the CoviD19 

This bag is really lovely and minimalist for the price is real good deal


----------



## Kimbashop

CharlyParis said:


> Yes in Paris si many brand failing this time with the CoviD19
> 
> This bag is really lovely and minimalist for the price is real good deal
> 
> View attachment 4821831
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821832
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821833


You and your bag are so stylish together! What a lovely find.


----------



## CharlyParis

Kimbashop said:


> You and your bag are so stylish together! What a lovely find.


Oh thank you


----------



## southernbelle43

I wanted to try a coated canvas bag for a long time, but refuse to pay what LV wants for theirs. Someone on this thread (I think) mentioned Roberta Pieri bags, so I checked them out and ordered the small Bea bag.  It was lost for a few weeks, went from Italy to Germany to Ohio to Kentucky to Arkansas, but it finally arrived today. 

I have to compliment DHL and Roberta Pieri for outstanding customer service. DHL called daily to let me know the status of the investigation into its disappearance.  Pieri, upon learning that it was lost, immediately offered to make another one and mail it within a couple of days.  So here it is and I am very pleased with it.


I got the small size which is perfect for me. It is very lightweight and seems to be very well made. The zipper works very well, better than a lot of my designer bags. There is a chemical odor which is not obnoxious that is rapidly fading within an hour of the bag being taken out of its wrapping.  It is easy to access your things in the bag. 




And the way the pocket on one side is attached to the bag leaves a space that is perfect for your phone.


All in all I am really pleased with the bag and it was a tiny fraction of the cost of an LV.  I got it to take on a vacation to the beach so I won't have to worry about salt water, sand and sunshine.  But I think I will be using it for a lot more than that.
I have no clue about the durability, but will update on that later.
Update: 
I went back to their site to check on something else and saw where Pieri says the bags will last at least 6 yrs and maybe more. If one does not, you can send it back for repair!


----------



## snoflinga

skyqueen said:


> Staud custom bag with your pet handpainted. Perfect for the pet lover, nicely made and won't break the bank!
> My Dirty Harry bag



I need one omg


----------



## whateve

southernbelle43 said:


> I wanted to try a coated canvas bag for a long time, but refuse to pay what LV wants for theirs. Someone on this thread (I think) mentioned Roberta Pieri bags, so I checked them out and ordered the small Bea bag.  It was lost for a few weeks, went from Italy to Germany to Ohio to Kentucky to Arkansas, but it finally arrived today.
> 
> I have to compliment DHL and Roberta Pieri for outstanding customer service. DHL called daily to let me know the status of the investigation into its disappearance.  Pieri, upon learning that it was lost, immediately offered to make another one and mail it within a couple of days.  So here it is and I am very pleased with it.
> View attachment 4822160
> 
> I got the small size which is perfect for me. It is very lightweight and seems to be very well made. The zipper works very well, better than a lot of my designer bags. There is a chemical odor which is not obnoxious that is rapidly fading within an hour of the bag being taken out of its wrapping.  It is easy to access your things in the bag.
> View attachment 4822164
> 
> 
> 
> And the way the pocket on one side is attached to the bag leaves a space that is perfect for your phone.
> View attachment 4822165
> 
> All in all I am really pleased with the bag and it was a tiny fraction of the cost of an LV.  I got it to take on a vacation to the beach so I won't have to worry about salt water, sand and sunshine.  But I think I will be using it for a lot more than that.
> I have no clue about the durability, but will update on that later.
> Update:
> I went back to their site to check on something else and saw where Pieri says the bags will last at least 6 yrs and maybe more. If one does not, you can send it back for repair!


It looks very cute! Thanks for the detailed review!


----------



## Kfka_btsea

Does anyone have any recommendations for anything in the style of LV Capucines Taurillon or Fendi Peekaboo? I really like the shape of those two specifically because they seem to taper perfectly to the top, and are structured without having too "harsh" (to me) lines. Very classic silhouettes to me, love them in the taupe ish colours like Galet / Dove Grey, and their leather is so divine


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> I wanted to try a coated canvas bag for a long time, but refuse to pay what LV wants for theirs. Someone on this thread (I think) mentioned Roberta Pieri bags, so I checked them out and ordered the small Bea bag.  It was lost for a few weeks, went from Italy to Germany to Ohio to Kentucky to Arkansas, but it finally arrived today.
> 
> I have to compliment DHL and Roberta Pieri for outstanding customer service. DHL called daily to let me know the status of the investigation into its disappearance.  Pieri, upon learning that it was lost, immediately offered to make another one and mail it within a couple of days.  So here it is and I am very pleased with it.
> View attachment 4822160
> 
> I got the small size which is perfect for me. It is very lightweight and seems to be very well made. The zipper works very well, better than a lot of my designer bags. There is a chemical odor which is not obnoxious that is rapidly fading within an hour of the bag being taken out of its wrapping.  It is easy to access your things in the bag.
> View attachment 4822164
> 
> 
> 
> And the way the pocket on one side is attached to the bag leaves a space that is perfect for your phone.
> View attachment 4822165
> 
> All in all I am really pleased with the bag and it was a tiny fraction of the cost of an LV.  I got it to take on a vacation to the beach so I won't have to worry about salt water, sand and sunshine.  But I think I will be using it for a lot more than that.
> I have no clue about the durability, but will update on that later.
> Update:
> I went back to their site to check on something else and saw where Pieri says the bags will last at least 6 yrs and maybe more. If one does not, you can send it back for repair!


I  need to update that the smell is 99% gone after a couple of days. I am now a fan of good quality coated canvas bags to go along with all of the lushious leather ones I have.  The bag is a refreshing change and I can't stop using it. If you want to try coated canvas at a reasonable price,  I recommend this brand.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> I  need to update that the smell is 99% gone after a couple of days. I am now a fan of good quality coated canvas bags to go along with all of the lushious leather ones I have.  The bag is a refreshing change and I can't stop using it. If you want to try coated canvas at a reasonable price,  I recommend this brand.


Sounds great. Definitely a brand that I will keep in mind!


----------



## kittenss

I was so excited to learn about Hammitt from this thread and almost jumped the gun on their VIP Med and then I found out they're made in China. Ugggh, so irritating. Now I'm on the hunt for a shimmery black leather like that


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Sounds great. Definitely a brand that I will keep in mind!


I am still using it.  The light weight and easy access are so nice


----------



## IntheOcean

southernbelle43 said:


> I wanted to try a coated canvas bag for a long time, but refuse to pay what LV wants for theirs. Someone on this thread (I think) mentioned Roberta Pieri bags, so I checked them out and ordered the small Bea bag.  It was lost for a few weeks, went from Italy to Germany to Ohio to Kentucky to Arkansas, but it finally arrived today.
> 
> I have to compliment DHL and Roberta Pieri for outstanding customer service. DHL called daily to let me know the status of the investigation into its disappearance.  Pieri, upon learning that it was lost, immediately offered to make another one and mail it within a couple of days.  So here it is and I am very pleased with it.
> View attachment 4822160
> 
> I got the small size which is perfect for me. It is very lightweight and seems to be very well made. The zipper works very well, better than a lot of my designer bags. There is a chemical odor which is not obnoxious that is rapidly fading within an hour of the bag being taken out of its wrapping.  It is easy to access your things in the bag.
> View attachment 4822164
> 
> 
> 
> And the way the pocket on one side is attached to the bag leaves a space that is perfect for your phone.
> View attachment 4822165
> 
> All in all I am really pleased with the bag and it was a tiny fraction of the cost of an LV.  I got it to take on a vacation to the beach so I won't have to worry about salt water, sand and sunshine.  But I think I will be using it for a lot more than that.
> I have no clue about the durability, but will update on that later.
> Update:
> I went back to their site to check on something else and saw where Pieri says the bags will last at least 6 yrs and maybe more. If one does not, you can send it back for repair!


Never heard of this brand, so thank you! This bag looks beautiful.  I appreciate that while it's sort of similar to LV, it's not really that close to it that one could confuse the two at a distance. That definitely shows personality, I think. The way they did the slip pockets on the side is quite clever, too!


----------



## southernbelle43

IntheOcean said:


> Never heard of this brand, so thank you! This bag looks beautiful.  I appreciate that while it's sort of similar to LV, it's not really that close to it that one could confuse the two at a distance. That definitely shows personality, I think. The way they did the slip pockets on the side is quite clever, too!


I am still  enjoying this bag and have not stopped carrying it since I got it.  For the price it is worth a look if you want to try coated canvas.


----------



## IntheOcean

southernbelle43 said:


> I am still  enjoying this bag and have not stopped carryng it since I got it.  For the price it is worth a look if you want to try coated canvas.


Yep, I checked their website and I think their items are priced quite reasonably.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> I am still using it.  The light weight and easy access are so nice


Nothing beats light weight.


----------



## JuneHawk

I am a fan of GiGi New York bags. Many of them are made in Long Island (NY) and the quality is great.


----------



## VanCleefandApples

Does anyone have a suggestion for a handmade custom bag, I am looking for something in Europe, made by a small workshop of only a few people.


----------



## Ludmilla

VanCleefandApples said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion for a handmade custom bag, I am looking for something in Europe, made by a small workshop of only a few people.


You might want to try Massaccesi. There is a whole thread about his bags.


----------



## VanCleefandApples

Ludmilla said:


> You might want to try Massaccesi. There is a whole thread about his bags.



Thank you for this suggestion however I am looking to purchase a completely custom bag in a french leather, he seems to customize his current bags and has mostly Italian leather? Please correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## Ludmilla

VanCleefandApples said:


> Thank you for this suggestion however I am looking to purchase a completely custom bag in a french leather, he seems to customize his current bags and has mostly Italian leather? Please correct me if I'm wrong though.


Ah ok. I see. He has only Italian leather. Have you tried Etsy?


----------



## southernbelle43

VanCleefandApples said:


> Thank you for this suggestion however I am looking to purchase a completely custom bag in a french leather, he seems to customize his current bags and has mostly Italian leather? Please correct me if I'm wrong though.


If you cannot find anyone, Marco Massaccesi will make a custom bag from scratch, but he will use Italian leather.


----------



## mocktail

thank you to everyone who has contributed to this thread! I'm definitely going to check out some of the brands that have been shared.

I'd like to add Go Forth Goods to this list. They use full grain leather, solid brass hardware, and the bags are made in the US. They seem high quality to me, but the aesthetic is more "rustic" than "refined." The hardware is large and the bags are unlined. I have 2 bags from them, Jane and Sarah. Both are nice and worth the price to me. Here are some photos of Jane:

Side



End



Close up of side leather texture



Unlined interior with pocket


----------



## leechiyong

VanCleefandApples said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion for a handmade custom bag, I am looking for something in Europe, made by a small workshop of only a few people.


Just Campagne or Peter Nitz.


----------



## Fancyfree

VanCleefandApples said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion for a handmade custom bag, I am looking for something in Europe, made by a small workshop of only a few people.


I second Ludmilla: Marco Massaccesi. https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/

Unbelievable quality, great designs, "endless" possibilities of customization, the most personal customer service in the world. 

The key to your dreams = email to Marco at info@marcomassaccesi.it  instead of ordering directly from his website.



			https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags
		



			https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/our-massaccesi-handbags-reference-pictures-only-no-chatter
		



			https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-leather-customization-reference-thread


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> I second Ludmilla: Marco Massaccesi. https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/
> 
> Unbelievable quality, great designs, "endless" possibilities of customization, the most personal customer service in the world.
> 
> The key to your dreams = email to Marco at info@marcomassaccesi.it  instead of ordering directly from his website.
> 
> 
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/our-massaccesi-handbags-reference-pictures-only-no-chatter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-leather-customization-reference-thread


Ditto


----------



## satchelme_saddleme18

Kfka_btsea said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for anything in the style of LV Capucines Taurillon or Fendi Peekaboo? I really like the shape of those two specifically because they seem to taper perfectly to the top, and are structured without having too "harsh" (to me) lines. Very classic silhouettes to me, love them in the taupe ish colours like Galet / Dove Grey, and their leather is so divine



I came across this bag from a brand another poster in this thread recommended:https://www.campomaggi.com/cm_us/ca...e-leather-c023370nd-x1421-c2004_8/category/3/


----------



## papertiger

leechiyong said:


> Just Campagne or Peter Nitz.



Nitz  now you're talking 

*








						Luxury Leathergoods | Leathercraft Masterclass | Peter Nitz | Zurich
					

Bespoke Luxury Bags and Leathergoods. Leathercraft Masterclass Tutorials.




					www.peternitz.com
				



*


----------



## papertiger

mocktail said:


> thank you to everyone who has contributed to this thread! I'm definitely going to check out some of the brands that have been shared.
> 
> I'd like to add Go Forth Goods to this list. They use full grain leather, solid brass hardware, and the bags are made in the US. They seem high quality to me, but the aesthetic is more "rustic" than "refined." The hardware is large and the bags are unlined. I have 2 bags from them, Jane and Sarah. Both are nice and worth the price to me. Here are some photos of Jane:
> 
> Side
> View attachment 4875619
> 
> 
> End
> View attachment 4875620
> 
> 
> Close up of side leather texture
> View attachment 4875621
> 
> 
> Unlined interior with pocket
> View attachment 4875622



For throw-around hardiness rustic can be the best choice


----------



## leechiyong

papertiger said:


> Nitz  now you're talking
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luxury Leathergoods | Leathercraft Masterclass | Peter Nitz | Zurich
> 
> 
> Bespoke Luxury Bags and Leathergoods. Leathercraft Masterclass Tutorials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peternitz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I've only ordered his micro Dream bag charm and can't recommend him highly enough based on that experience alone.  High-end, easily on par with H and Moynat, hand-stitched, bespoke, and fantastic customer service.  I'm plotting a bag (or three as I can't narrow it down) now.


----------



## papertiger

leechiyong said:


> I've only ordered his micro Dream bag charm and can't recommend him highly enough based on that experience alone.  High-end, easily on par with H and Moynat, hand-stitched, bespoke, and fantastic customer service.  I'm plotting a bag (or three as I can't narrow it down) now.



Oh good to hear!

Please show us your dream  

and also talk us though your plotting to completion as you go, hope it goes well


----------



## leechiyong

papertiger said:


> Oh good to hear!
> 
> Please show us your dream
> 
> and also talk us though your plotting to completion as you go, hope it goes well



Here are the charms (along with a coin purse from Bulgari x Ambush):



Right now, I'm just trying to narrow it down to which bag I'd like first:  the Lorin, the mini Dream, or a miniaturized Newey Duffle.  I had been thinking the Newey duffle in navy with a green lining and PHW, but I just got a blue bag, so I'm leaning towards the Lorin instead.  I know I'll want silver hardware, but the colors I bounce back and forth on as much as the bags.  Anyway, I'll post updates once I decide.


----------



## chowlover2

leechiyong said:


> Here are the charms (along with a coin purse from Bulgari x Ambush):
> View attachment 4894111
> 
> 
> Right now, I'm just trying to narrow it down to which bag I'd like first:  the Lorin, the mini Dream, or a miniaturized Newey Duffle.  I had been thinking the Newey duffle in navy with a green lining and PHW, but I just got a blue bag, so I'm leaning towards the Lorin instead.  I know I'll want silver hardware, but the colors I bounce back and forth on as much as the bags.  Anyway, I'll post updates once I decide.


I looked at his bags last night and they are gorgeous. Like you the Dream and the Newey stand out. I can't wait to see what you choose. For now, I am on Ban Island...


----------



## piosavsfan

I'm not sure if this brand has been mentioned but I recently tried Satchel and love it! Pictures are of an Aubergine Ali bucket bag and a Gold Python Elizabeth wallet/clutch. The funky lining in the Ali is not available on their website but was exclusive to a FB group I'm in. I have another Ali and a Jennifer wallet on the way.









						Shop Satchel
					

Satchel.



					shopsatchel.com


----------



## JenJBS

piosavsfan said:


> I'm not sure if this brand has been mentioned but I recently tried Satchel and love it! Pictures are of an Aubergine Ali bucket bag and a Gold Python Elizabeth wallet/clutch. The funky lining in the Ali is not available on their website but was exclusive to a FB group I'm in. I have another Ali and a Jennifer wallet on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shop Satchel
> 
> 
> Satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> shopsatchel.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895410
> View attachment 4895411
> View attachment 4895412
> View attachment 4895414
> View attachment 4895415
> View attachment 4895416
> View attachment 4895417
> View attachment 4895418



That aubergine color is fabulous!


----------



## piosavsfan

I saw someone mention Behno on TPF a while back and I fell in love with the Large Ina Bag but they only had it in Bone, which isn't really my color.  I've been stalking their website for months and they finally stocked this bag in Black and I had to have it.  I emailed clientservices@behno.com with a question and they offered me 40% off my first order, which was awesome and an FYI for anyone that may be interested in ordering. This bag is beautiful and big.  It looks like a work of art to me.


----------



## JenJBS

piosavsfan said:


> I saw someone mention Behno on TPF a while back and I fell in love with the Large Ina Bag but they only had it in Bone, which isn't really my color.  I've been stalking their website for months and they finally stocked this bag in Black and I had to have it.  I emailed clientservices@behno.com with a question and they offered me 40% off my first order, which was awesome and an FYI for anyone that may be interested in ordering. This bag is beautiful and big.  It looks like a work of art to me.
> 
> View attachment 4903880
> View attachment 4903881
> View attachment 4903882
> View attachment 4903883



Congratulations on your new bag!   I have a black Ina, and green Mini-Ina, and love them!   I agree that the style looks like a work of art!


----------



## piosavsfan

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on your new bag!   I have a black Ina, and green Mini-Ina, and love them!   I agree that the style looks like a work of art!


Thank you! I really love it. I think it must have been your post I have seen before. I really want them to make the large style in more colors. There are so many beautiful colors for the smaller sizes.


----------



## totally

Has anyone heard of the brand KAAI? Their concept and price point seems similar to Senreve, although I prefer the design of KAAI bags. In particular I'm eyeing the Pyramid bag as a work bag.


----------



## whateve

totally said:


> Has anyone heard of the brand KAAI? Their concept and price point seems similar to Senreve, although I prefer the design of KAAI bags. In particular I'm eyeing the Pyramid bag as a work bag.


That's very clever how the pockets are formed.


----------



## papertiger

I guess Portland are getting more and more popular, but here they are again 






						Portland Leather Goods and all their goodies. Anyone else a fan?
					

I have really fallen for their Mini Crossbody totes. I find them so light and comfortable. I also love the way they smell since they are full grain leather.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## totally

whateve said:


> That's very clever how the pockets are formed.



Right?! I'm curious to know if anyone has this bag and can advise on its functionality. I can only find influencer/paid reviews online. The biggest con for me is the weight (1.4kg or 3 pounds).


----------



## Julija

I'm not sure if HEREU was mentioned before but their bags look beautiful. I haven't got anything from them yet but eyeing Espiga mini, just waiting for the right color. Additional points, I live in Barcelona and love everything Barcelona based








						Women's Bags
					

HEREU’s modern craftsmanship imagines a better future in which innovation and tradition, the local and the international exist together seamlessly, expressed through functional designs that embody a timeless tradition.




					hereustudio.com


----------



## foxgal

Julija said:


> I'm not sure if HEREU was mentioned before but their bags look beautiful. I haven't got anuthing from them yet but eyeing Espiga mino, jist waiting for the right color. Additional points, I live in Barcelona and love everything Barcelona based
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women's Bags
> 
> 
> HEREU’s modern craftsmanship imagines a better future in which innovation and tradition, the local and the international exist together seamlessly, expressed through functional designs that embody a timeless tradition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hereustudio.com



Awesome - I love the look of that Espiga mini. Let us know if you get it!


----------



## Julija

foxgal said:


> Awesome - I love the look of that Espiga mini. Let us know if you get it!


Will do for sure. I'm waiting for darker blue or grey color. The moment they release it, i'll pull the trigger. I love the black, but hesitating to buy another black bag. Actually, I would also go for a purple one. Having my fingers crossed!


----------



## whateve

Julija said:


> I'm not sure if HEREU was mentioned before but their bags look beautiful. I haven't got anything from them yet but eyeing Espiga mini, just waiting for the right color. Additional points, I live in Barcelona and love everything Barcelona based
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women's Bags
> 
> 
> HEREU’s modern craftsmanship imagines a better future in which innovation and tradition, the local and the international exist together seamlessly, expressed through functional designs that embody a timeless tradition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hereustudio.com


Ooh, I love those! I'm eyeing the Bombon.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Oh wow. Those bags at hereu are beautiful. I’ve been eyeing the bv jodie in the mini size but I can’t justify the pricetag... i think i like their espiga better!! And crafted in Spain means top quality... can’t believe it’s only 345€


----------



## whateve

susanagonzc said:


> Oh wow. Those bags at hereu are beautiful. I’ve been eyeing the bv jodie in the mini size but I can’t justify the pricetag... i think i like their espiga better!! And crafted in Spain means top quality... can’t believe it’s only 345€


If you get one, please give us a review. I'm only hesitating because I have too many bags and it would cost a lot to return from the US if I don't care for it.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> Ooh, I love those! I'm eyeing the Bombon.



I like this one in black. Very 1980s does '50s retro-Modern 









						CASTELL  - Knotted-handle Leather Tote
					

Leather tote with padded knotted handles crafted in black smooth calf leather with tan suede lining.Made in Spain, by local artisans, celebrating excellence in craftsmanship.   - Colour: Black - Removable drawstring lambskin pouch. Measurements:              40 x 18 x 20 cms - Magnetic fastening...




					hereustudio.com


----------



## dyyong

southernbelle43 said:


> My Del Giudice bag came today and I am simply delighted with it.  It is very lightweight.  The leather is good, the stitching is good. The interior has a very nice suede lining.  There is one long zippered pocket inside.  The big long zipper works easily and seems sturdy.  The removable strap adjusts fully;  when doubled it has a 13 inch drop.  I don't wear crossbody,  but it seems like it would adjust to fit almost anyone.  It came with a lightweight dust bag, a very large shopping bag and four clear plastic stickers with the Del Giudice name on them in black. I am not sure what I would put those on though?   Edge painting is very well done.  Itt has a ridged edge on the bottom in place of metal feet which I have shown in the photos.
> 
> It opens fully, so it can hold a lot for a small bag.  I can get a lot more in it than I usually carry.
> All in all I am most pleased with this purchase. I think it will age beautifully.
> 
> The bag, including 49 Euros for DHL,  came to $237 shipped to the US.  I think it is worth that amount.  If you want a well made, adorable little bag for a reasonable price, you might want to try it.
> View attachment 4616506
> View attachment 4616508
> View attachment 4616510
> View attachment 4616509
> View attachment 4616507
> View attachment 4616511


Just saw this, I am jealous yours come with their shopping bag


----------



## TotinScience

Trying out this bag from a very new brand Advene, this is their debut effort called Age. I must say I am incredibly impressed with the design and quality, although I am not sure if I end up keeping it.


----------



## TotinScience

totally said:


> Has anyone heard of the brand KAAI? Their concept and price point seems similar to Senreve, although I prefer the design of KAAI bags. In particular I'm eyeing the Pyramid bag as a work bag.


This bag looks so much like Le Cabas from Polene, but a lot more practical! I like


----------



## whateve

TotinScience said:


> Trying out this bag from a very new brand Advene, this is their debut effort called Age. I must say I am incredibly impressed with the design and quality, although I am not sure if I end up keeping it.


It looks interesting. How hard is it to access your things?


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Trying out this bag from a very new brand Advene, this is their debut effort called Age. I must say I am incredibly impressed with the design and quality, although I am not sure if I end up keeping it.


Would you mind taking a photo of how it opens and the inside?


----------



## TotinScience

@whateve @southernbelle43 here are some snaps! A bag interior, what fits, content without a phone (A Kindle, sunnies in a soft case, a wallet, sanitizer, iPhone XR) , and bag snapped up filled with everything. Getting in and out is super easy, aligning the snaps to close can take a second if a bag is full but otherwise magnet finds its target pretty well.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> @whateve @southernbelle43 here are some snaps! A bag interior, what fits, content without a phone (A Kindle, sunnies in a soft case, a wallet, sanitizer, iPhone XR) , and bag snapped up filled with everything. Getting in and out is super easy, aligning the snaps to close can take a second if a bag is full but otherwise magnet finds its target pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4975737
> View attachment 4975738
> View attachment 4975739
> View attachment 4975740


My very first thought was WOW look at that lining.  That is yummy.  That is a unique bag and the quality looks very very nice!! Thank you for the photos.  I do not understand why more brands don't realize that many of us do not want a black lining and we DO want to see the inside of a bag on the web site!!


----------



## TotinScience

southernbelle43 said:


> My very first thought was WOW look at that lining.  That is yummy.  That is a unique bag and the quality looks very very nice!! Thank you for the photos.  I do not understand why more brands don't realize that many of us do not want a black lining and we DO want to see the inside of a bag on the web site!!


It’s actually unlined! Just a nice inner suede. Their whole thing is that the bag is made with the most minimum amount of elements - just leather, 4 feet, 2 snaps, and 2 pins and that’s it. It’s very light.


----------



## ardenp

leechiyong said:


> Here are the charms (along with a coin purse from Bulgari x Ambush):
> View attachment 4894111
> 
> 
> Right now, I'm just trying to narrow it down to which bag I'd like first:  the Lorin, the mini Dream, or a miniaturized Newey Duffle.  I had been thinking the Newey duffle in navy with a green lining and PHW, but I just got a blue bag, so I'm leaning towards the Lorin instead.  I know I'll want silver hardware, but the colors I bounce back and forth on as much as the bags.  Anyway, I'll post updates once I decide.


Oh my gosh, this thread has now opened up a whole new rabbit hole, and these Nitz bags look amazing! I can't help but notice they evoke the Birkin feel but with more practical features. I also love the Newey Duffle as well as the Dream. Do you have a general idea of prices? The only ones I saw quoted were for exotic skins.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> It’s actually unlined! Just a nice inner suede. Their whole thing is that the bag is made with the most minimum amount of elements - just leather, 4 feet, 2 snaps, and 2 pins and that’s it. It’s very light.


EVEN BETTER!


----------



## samfalstaff

TotinScience said:


> Trying out this bag from a very new brand Advene, this is their debut effort called Age. I must say I am incredibly impressed with the design and quality, although I am not sure if I end up keeping it.


How does the leather feel? You seem on the fence about it...any negatives?


----------



## TotinScience

samfalstaff said:


> How does the leather feel? You seem on the fence about it...any negatives?


The leather is actually fantastic! I don’t know if you are familiar with Massaccesi handbags but it reminds me of his nappa - soft, glossy, but with some structure. 
The negatives are purely subjective: 1) it is quite pricey and I ought to be on a ban island right now and 2) the shoulder strap is not long enough to be a crossbody, which is not my most favorite configuration. I havent tried a handheld strap yet but I bet it will be very chic.


----------



## whateve

TotinScience said:


> @whateve @southernbelle43 here are some snaps! A bag interior, what fits, content without a phone (A Kindle, sunnies in a soft case, a wallet, sanitizer, iPhone XR) , and bag snapped up filled with everything. Getting in and out is super easy, aligning the snaps to close can take a second if a bag is full but otherwise magnet finds its target pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4975737
> View attachment 4975738
> View attachment 4975739
> View attachment 4975740


I like it! It looks like it will be very easy to see things inside.

If they ever make it in interesting colors I'd be very tempted.


----------



## samfalstaff

TotinScience said:


> The leather is actually fantastic! I don’t know if you are familiar with Massaccesi handbags but it reminds me of his nappa - soft, glossy, but with some structure.
> The negatives are purely subjective: 1) it is quite pricey and I ought to be on a ban island right now and 2) the shoulder strap is not long enough to be a crossbody, which is not my most favorite configuration. I havent tried a handheld strap yet but I bet it will be very chic.


Thanks! The lack of crossbody would bother me too especially at that price point.


----------



## southernbelle43

whateve said:


> That's very clever how the pockets are formed.


They now have a mini version that I love. But like you I cannot find any reviews of the product.  And sadly there is no way Inam spending that much on a pig in a poke.


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> They now have a mini version that I love. But like you I cannot find any reviews of the product.  And sadly there is no way Inam spending that much on a pig in a poke.


This is out of place. I meant it for the Kaaibagin post #1008.


----------



## Cleda

It was on this thread that I learnt of Le Tanneur. They are having a sale and I bought a Medium Justine!


----------



## afroken

Cleda said:


> It was on this thread that I learnt of Le Tanneur. They are having a sale and I bought a Medium Justine!


Out of curiosity, do you live in Europe? If not, where online were you able to buy it? I ask because I've been interested in Le Tanneur for a long while now but unfortunately their site doesn't ship outside of Europe, so I haven't been able to buy anything yet.


----------



## Cleda

afroken said:


> Out of curiosity, do you live in Europe? If not, where online were you able to buy it? I ask because I've been interested in Le Tanneur for a long while now but unfortunately their site doesn't ship outside of Europe, so I haven't been able to buy anything yet.



I don't, I'm in Singapore. I used my local post office's parcel forwarding service (Vpost).


----------



## Cleda

Cleda said:


> It was on this thread that I learnt of Le Tanneur. They are having a sale and I bought a Medium Justine!



My Medium Justine from Le Tanneur has arrived! First impressions:

Packaging - The inside of the box is printed, and it comes with an authenticity card as well as a picture book of some of their styles. Within the dustbag, the bag is wrapped in printed paper, which I feel is a really nice touch.
The only issue I have is that the back handle was pressed tightly into the front before it was wrapped up, which created a mark. I am very fussy about bag storage, and strap impressions on leather are one of my pet peeves. So it irritates me that this is already there on a brand new bag. The front handle was tucked into the back pocket of the bag, so no crease there.

Bag - I bought this mainly because I was curious about Le Tanneur's signature sans couture manufacturing. The Justine is one of the sans couture styles, where bags are not seen, there are no seams, everything is held together with rivets.
Leather is very smooth and feels nice and soft, not at all rigid. The inside is unlined, it's a suede inner. That also means there are no inner pockets, basically the entire bag is just made of pieces of leather held together with the metal rivets.
Medium Justine is quite a small bag, enough for my essentials but no space for extras, like a book. There is a back pocket behind, which fits my phone.
The strap is too long for me. I have been spoilt with my Massaccesi bespoke orders and forgot that it is almost impossible to find off-the-shelf strap lengths that work for me. I cannot punch extra holes, because the last hole already extends the excess leather all the way to the buckle. Shortening it further will cause the loose end to hang down the side of the bag. This will have to be a handheld or arm carry only bag, which isn't an issue because it is very lightweight.

Overall, for the price I paid, I am happy with this purchase.


----------



## Sickgrl13

I took the plunge and ordered a bag from 1atelier. I had looked at their custom bags in the past and even got some leather swatches. But I just could not pull the trigger for a $1K+ bag from a relatively small vendor.  And so I totally forgot about them.

I checked out the site a few weeks ago and saw they had some sample bags for sale at greatly reduced prices and took the plunge with a mini saddle bag with geranium leather and a marble python flap.  The bag was either a sample or was used in the showroom.

The bag arrived beautifully packaged and is gorgeously finished. The leather is soft and the edge paint and stitching are perfectly done. It arrived in like new condition and the only marks were on the strap by the buckle, from sizing.  For $395 I am quite happy and would be willing to order a custom bag in the future.

The bag is mini but still roomy enough for daily essentials.  The phone in the pic is an  iPhone8.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Went on a bit of a shopping rampage and ordered these two beauties from Mirta.com. The bags had to be manufactured and it took about 2 weeks, so no instant gratification but I am quite pleased. It arrived beautifully packaged in a sturdy presentation box.
The black bag is from Chiara Daverio and the green bag is from Silvano Biagini.  The handle is enamel over brass and is so unique.


----------



## piosavsfan

Sickgrl13 said:


> Went on a bit of a shopping rampage and ordered these two beauties from Mirta.com. The bags had to be manufactured and it took about 2 weeks, so no instant gratification but I am quite pleased. It arrived beautifully packaged in a sturdy presentation box.
> The black bag is from Chiara Daverio and the green bag is from Silvano Biagini.  The handle is enamel over brass and is so unique.


I love the green bag especially. The ladybug is so whimsical!


----------



## afroken

Sickgrl13 said:


> Went on a bit of a shopping rampage and ordered these two beauties from Mirta.com. The bags had to be manufactured and it took about 2 weeks, so no instant gratification but I am quite pleased. It arrived beautifully packaged in a sturdy presentation box.
> The black bag is from Chiara Daverio and the green bag is from Silvano Biagini.  The handle is enamel over brass and is so unique.


These look lovely! I love the ladybug one. How's the craftsmanship and quality? I've been eyeing Mirta for a while but haven't seen much reviews around here.


----------



## Sickgrl13

afroken said:


> These look lovely! I love the ladybug one. How's the craftsmanship and quality? I've been eyeing Mirta for a while but haven't seen much reviews around here.


The craftsmanship is excellent for both bags.  Hardware is substantial and the leather feels durable.  The Chiara Daverio bag has an incredible brocade lining while the Silvano Biagini bag is lined in suede.  All the edge paint is perfectly done and the stitching is evenly spaced throughout.  

The bags are sent from the workshop to Mirta for evaluation before dispatching.  They use DHL, which for me being located on the East Coast of the US, meant the bags pretty much arrived overnight once it was picked up.  Mirta looks to have a generous return policy, which I checked out in case I did not like the bags as $1200 is a big gamble for an unknown brand to buy on faith alone.  

I have an embrassing number of Massaccesi bags and it is the standard I hold other smaller brands to since Marco delivers quality custom bags at reasonable prices.  The two Mirta bags are another notch higher than MM bags, which is reflected in the pricing.  I am very happy with both Mirta bags and would consider ordering from them again.  I love supporting  smaller artisans and being able to order unique bags that are not massed produced.


----------



## swallowtails

Sickgrl13 said:


> I took the plunge and ordered a bag from 1atelier. I had looked at their custom bags in the past and even got some leather swatches. But I just could not pull the trigger for a $1K+ bag from a relatively small vendor.  And so I totally forgot about them.
> 
> I checked out the site a few weeks ago and saw they had some sample bags for sale at greatly reduced prices and took the plunge with a mini saddle bag with geranium leather and a marble python flap.  The bag was either a sample or was used in the showroom.
> 
> The bag arrived beautifully packaged and is gorgeously finished. The leather is soft and the edge paint and stitching are perfectly done. It arrived in like new condition and the only marks were on the strap by the buckle, from sizing.  For $395 I am quite happy and would be willing to order a custom bag in the future.
> 
> The bag is mini but still roomy enough for daily essentials.  The phone in the pic is an  iPhone8.
> 
> View attachment 5020117
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020118
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020119


Love your bag! The colour combination is so striking.


Cleda said:


> My Medium Justine from Le Tanneur has arrived! First impressions:
> 
> Packaging - The inside of the box is printed, and it comes with an authenticity card as well as a picture book of some of their styles. Within the dustbag, the bag is wrapped in printed paper, which I feel is a really nice touch.
> The only issue I have is that the back handle was pressed tightly into the front before it was wrapped up, which created a mark. I am very fussy about bag storage, and strap impressions on leather are one of my pet peeves. So it irritates me that this is already there on a brand new bag. The front handle was tucked into the back pocket of the bag, so no crease there.
> 
> Bag - I bought this mainly because I was curious about Le Tanneur's signature sans couture manufacturing. The Justine is one of the sans couture styles, where bags are not seen, there are no seams, everything is held together with rivets.
> Leather is very smooth and feels nice and soft, not at all rigid. The inside is unlined, it's a suede inner. That also means there are no inner pockets, basically the entire bag is just made of pieces of leather held together with the metal rivets.
> Medium Justine is quite a small bag, enough for my essentials but no space for extras, like a book. There is a back pocket behind, which fits my phone.
> The strap is too long for me. I have been spoilt with my Massaccesi bespoke orders and forgot that it is almost impossible to find off-the-shelf strap lengths that work for me. I cannot punch extra holes, because the last hole already extends the excess leather all the way to the buckle. Shortening it further will cause the loose end to hang down the side of the bag. This will have to be a handheld or arm carry only bag, which isn't an issue because it is very lightweight.
> 
> Overall, for the price I paid, I am happy with this purchase.
> View attachment 5012235
> View attachment 5012236
> View attachment 5012237
> View attachment 5012238
> View attachment 5012239
> View attachment 5012240
> View attachment 5012241
> View attachment 5012242
> View attachment 5012243



The blue is really nice. I've heard good things about Le Tanneur too but unfortunately they don't ship out of Europe, I think? I hope they do one day because I've been quite taken with their new tote bags.

Came to this thread to say I've just ordered a vertical tote from Leatherology. It seems like a pretty basic and simple design but I feel this speaks to me best, after looking at tons of totes from Shinola, Cuyana, Madewell, Celine, Smythson... the list goes on. I'm curious to know how well it will hold up since it was shockingly only $150 and apparently made of full grain leather. I wonder how this could be.

Also I found a Parisian brand called Archipel which makes bags without seams (only rivets and folds) and have interesting closures, pretty unique and I like the idea and their bags. Does anyone know other brands that make similar bags?


----------



## afroken

Sickgrl13 said:


> The craftsmanship is excellent for both bags.  Hardware is substantial and the leather feels durable.  The Chiara Daverio bag has an incredible brocade lining while the Silvano Biagini bag is lined in suede.  All the edge paint is perfectly done and the stitching is evenly spaced throughout.
> 
> The bags are sent from the workshop to Mirta for evaluation before dispatching.  They use DHL, which for me being located on the East Coast of the US, meant the bags pretty much arrived overnight once it was picked up.  Mirta looks to have a generous return policy, which I checked out in case I did not like the bags as $1200 is a big gamble for an unknown brand to buy on faith alone.
> 
> I have an embrassing number of Massaccesi bags and it is the standard I hold other smaller brands to since Marco delivers quality custom bags at reasonable prices.  The two Mirta bags are another notch higher than MM bags, which is reflected in the pricing.  I am very happy with both Mirta bags and would consider ordering from them again.  I love supporting  smaller artisans and being able to order unique bags that are not massed produced.


Thank you so much! I have Massaccesi bags too and this review is very helpful. $1200 is a pretty high amount for bags by smaller artisans but I'm glad to hear they live up to the standards. The Silvano Biagini bag is so unique, I've never seen anything like their handle and look forward to see any future designs from them. I'll need to sell a few more bags to make space for any new bags but can't wait to add something from Mirta to my collection one day. Congratulations on two beautiful bags!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sickgrl13 said:


> Went on a bit of a shopping rampage and ordered these two beauties from Mirta.com. The bags had to be manufactured and it took about 2 weeks, so no instant gratification but I am quite pleased. It arrived beautifully packaged in a sturdy presentation box.
> The black bag is from Chiara Daverio and the green bag is from Silvano Biagini.  The handle is enamel over brass and is so unique.


Just saw this on the Mirta website and am very intrigued!

!


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> Just saw this on the Mirta website and am very intrigued!
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027007
> 
> View attachment 5027012
> View attachment 5027012



A TPF member owns this bag. They talk about it on this Thread.






						Bags from Mirta
					

Discovered MIRTA today, an online shop stocking bags and accessories made by many Italian artisans.  https://www.mirta.com/  The bags are beautiful and I bought a leather woven tote by Roberto Pancani. Just a few hours after my order was confirmed I was told by email that it was packed and on...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## afroken

JenJBS said:


> A TPF member owns this bag. They talk about it on this Thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bags from Mirta
> 
> 
> Discovered MIRTA today, an online shop stocking bags and accessories made by many Italian artisans.  https://www.mirta.com/  The bags are beautiful and I bought a leather woven tote by Roberto Pancani. Just a few hours after my order was confirmed I was told by email that it was packed and on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Mirta is bad for my wallet


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> A TPF member owns this bag. They talk about it on this Thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bags from Mirta
> 
> 
> Discovered MIRTA today, an online shop stocking bags and accessories made by many Italian artisans.  https://www.mirta.com/  The bags are beautiful and I bought a leather woven tote by Roberto Pancani. Just a few hours after my order was confirmed I was told by email that it was packed and on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thanks Jen!! I would love to hear about this bag before I pull the trigger, although they do have free returns. I got burned once buying Anya Hindmarch directly in London. No free returns so it cost me over $200 to do a return


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> Thanks Jen!! I would love to hear about this bag before I pull the trigger, although they do have free returns. I got burned once buying Anya Hindmarch directly in London. No free returns so it cost me over $200 to do a return



You're welcome! 

Over $200 for a return!?!?!   That's insane. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> Over $200 for a return!?!?!   That's insane. I'm so sorry.


Right? And the items I kept were only like $600 dollars


----------



## jblended

Addicted to bags said:


> Just saw this on the Mirta website and am very intrigued!
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027007
> 
> View attachment 5027012
> View attachment 5027012


I don't own this bag, but I do own one almost exactly like it. A little while ago, I mentioned on one of the threads that when my own bag dies, I'll upgrade to this Mirta version because it has a slimmer profile.
I can't speak for the brand as I know nothing of them (only what most others would have seen) but I can speak about this model of bag in case it helps you.
The leather panels make the bag h e a v y. No matter how small the bag, it is heavy on the shoulder and if you're carrying it for some length of time, you will feel it. Also, the design makes the interior a really tight squeeze for your things. You can get a small wallet, keys, ear pod case, etc. in there, but it's fiddly getting in and out, and there's absolutely no room for extras.
Having said that, it's stunning! I love the shape and look of it. I just wish I'd considered the weight and practicality of the design.
Hope that helps a little.


----------



## Addicted to bags

jblended said:


> I don't own this bag, but I do own one almost exactly like it. A little while ago, I mentioned on one of the threads that when my own bag dies, I'll upgrade to this Mirta version because it has a slimmer profile.
> I can't speak for the brand as I know nothing of them (only what most others would have seen) but I can speak about this model of bag in case it helps you.
> The leather panels make the bag h e a v y. No matter how small the bag, it is heavy on the shoulder and if you're carrying it for some length of time, you will feel it. Also, the design makes the interior a really tight squeeze for your things. You can get a small wallet, keys, ear pod case, etc. in there, but it's fiddly getting in and out, and there's absolutely no room for extras.
> Having said that, it's stunning! I love the shape and look of it. I just wish I'd considered the weight and practicality of the design.
> Hope that helps a little.


Oh wow that's so helpful jblended, thank you!  If it's heavy and a micro interior I will have to pass. That's not a good combo for me. The design is really awesome though.


----------



## whateve

Sickgrl13 said:


> Went on a bit of a shopping rampage and ordered these two beauties from Mirta.com. The bags had to be manufactured and it took about 2 weeks, so no instant gratification but I am quite pleased. It arrived beautifully packaged in a sturdy presentation box.
> The black bag is from Chiara Daverio and the green bag is from Silvano Biagini.  The handle is enamel over brass and is so unique.


I love these!


----------



## ardenp

TotinScience said:


> I keep getting ads for this French (VERY successfully) funded KS cork bag. It sure does look very chic!



I just received one of these LaFlore Bobobark bags, an impulse pandemic purchase, ordered it Oct 4 and got it yesterday Mar 20.  I'm not impressed and attaching photos for others as I did search on tpf before buying to look for reviews.  The cork is very dry and water stained and I feel like in a short time it will start breaking down. The bag itself is a bit heavy at 1.9 lbs (with straps). I had thought originally that I would gift this bag if it didn't work for me but I can't get excited to do so. It does look to have good multifunctionality but the cork itself doesn't look nice. Paid $200 via Kickstart which I will chalk up to a learning lesson not to break my 2 cardinal bag rules: don't buy a bag I haven't seen in person,  and don't buy a bag which can't be returned (company won't take returns). Will likely donate, but if anyone wants this and willing to cover just the shipping in US, PM me so I can rehome ASAP.


----------



## whateve

ardenp said:


> I just received one of these LaFlore Bobobark bags, an impulse pandemic purchase, ordered it Oct 4 and got it yesterday Mar 20.  I'm not impressed and attaching photos for others as I did search on tpf before buying to look for reviews.  The cork is very dry and water stained and I feel like in a short time it will start breaking down. The bag itself is a bit heavy at 1.9 lbs (with straps). I had thought originally that I would gift this bag if it didn't work for me but I can't get excited to do so. It does look to have good multifunctionality but the cork itself doesn't look nice. Paid $200 via Kickstart which I will chalk up to a learning lesson not to break my 2 cardinal bag rules: don't buy a bag I haven't seen in person,  and don't buy a bag which can't be returned (company won't take returns). Will likely donate, but if anyone wants this and willing to cover just the shipping in US, PM me so I can rehome ASAP.


I'm so sorry. They shouldn't have sent out something that looks like that. Did you complain to the company? They should see these pictures.


----------



## ardenp

whateve said:


> I'm so sorry. They shouldn't have sent out something that looks like that. Did you complain to the company? They should see these pictures.


Thanks for encouraging me to do this,  I just emailed them.  I was going to let it go but I think they need to see what their products look like.  On the website it says I'm responsible for shipping costs to return so it will depend on where they make me send it. We'll see what they say!


----------



## TotinScience

ardenp said:


> Thanks for encouraging me to do this,  I just emailed them.  I was going to let it go but I think they need to see what their products look like.  On the website it says I'm responsible for shipping costs to return so it will depend on where they make me send it. We'll see what they say!


I'm so sorry about that . Thank you for sharing your experience - I was actually interested in the bebebark but based on your review I'd stay away. Sorry if I accidentally steered you in a wrong direction, it just kept (and still does) popping up on my IG/FB feed!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

ardenp said:


> I just received one of these LaFlore Bobobark bags, an impulse pandemic purchase,


I am so glad you posted this. Did you get both sizes, or just the Bebe bark?

I received a Bobo and a Bebe and I am having issues with both. I'm told that using them, time will correct the problems, but that seemed like a funny answer for two very disparate issues. 

The issues (I don't know if it's a "problem" yet), is that the hinge does not open to 180 degrees as I think it should. The Bobo opens beautifully, the Bebe opens to about 130 degrees. Natalie said with time, it will repair itself. I am skeptical.

The Bobo issue is regarding the little connection passageway between the phone pocket and the place where you would put your charger wire. Those two holes do not line up on my Bobobark. Natasha said, with time, they would line up.

I do not have faith that time will correct either of these issues. I guess I can only ask you about the hinge. Does yours stay open 180 degrees?

I kind of noticed the water stains too, but didn't snap to them being water stains. I just figured it was the way cork looked. I wonder if there is some kind of lotion that would help.

Thanks.


----------



## TotinScience

Sickgrl13 said:


> I took the plunge and ordered a bag from 1atelier. I had looked at their custom bags in the past and even got some leather swatches. But I just could not pull the trigger for a $1K+ bag from a relatively small vendor.  And so I totally forgot about them.
> 
> I checked out the site a few weeks ago and saw they had some sample bags for sale at greatly reduced prices and took the plunge with a mini saddle bag with geranium leather and a marble python flap.  The bag was either a sample or was used in the showroom.
> 
> The bag arrived beautifully packaged and is gorgeously finished. The leather is soft and the edge paint and stitching are perfectly done. It arrived in like new condition and the only marks were on the strap by the buckle, from sizing.  For $395 I am quite happy and would be willing to order a custom bag in the future.
> 
> The bag is mini but still roomy enough for daily essentials.  The phone in the pic is an  iPhone8.
> 
> View attachment 5020117
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020118
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020119


What brand would you say does their quality compare to?


----------



## Sickgrl13

TotinScience said:


> What brand would you say does their quality compare to?


I'd say the quality is comparable to the Tomas Maier era BV, in that the leather has a beautiful hand and the finish work is excellent.  Granted I only have one example of 1atelier and 3 TM BV bags.  Comparing the bag to other premiere brands I have (Givenchy, Chanel, Loewe, pre 2013 Mulberry) it is equal or better than those listed brands too.  With the exception of Mulberry, I am not particularly brand loyal and I only own 1 bag from each of the listed brands.  Hope this helps!


----------



## TotinScience

Sickgrl13 said:


> I'd say the quality is comparable to the Tomas Maier era BV, in that the leather has a beautiful hand and the finish work is excellent.  Granted I only have one example of 1atelier and 3 TM BV bags.  Comparing the bag to other premiere brands I have (Givenchy, Chanel, Loewe, pre 2013 Mulberry) it is equal or better than those listed brands too.  With the exception of Mulberry, I am not particularly brand loyal and I only own 1 bag from each of the listed brands.  Hope this helps!


This is NOT helpful at all  - I already admired a small hobo and now you tell me it's compatible to BV of TM era, aka some of the best bags ever produced! You are good .


----------



## Sa26

Purificación García

www.purificaciónGarcía.com


----------



## ardenp

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> I am so glad you posted this. Did you get both sizes, or just the Bebe bark?
> 
> I received a Bobo and a Bebe and I am having issues with both. I'm told that using them, time will correct the problems, but that seemed like a funny answer for two very disparate issues.
> 
> The issues (I don't know if it's a "problem" yet), is that the hinge does not open to 180 degrees as I think it should. The Bobo opens beautifully, the Bebe opens to about 130 degrees. Natalie said with time, it will repair itself. I am skeptical.
> 
> The Bobo issue is regarding the little connection passageway between the phone pocket and the place where you would put your charger wire. Those two holes do not line up on my Bobobark. Natasha said, with time, they would line up.
> 
> I do not have faith that time will correct either of these issues. I guess I can only ask you about the hinge. Does yours stay open 180 degrees?
> 
> I kind of noticed the water stains too, but didn't snap to them being water stains. I just figured it was the way cork looked. I wonder if there is some kind of lotion that would help.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sickgrl13 said:


> I'd say the quality is comparable to the Tomas Maier era BV, in that the leather has a beautiful hand and the finish work is excellent.  Granted I only have one example of 1atelier and 3 TM BV bags.  Comparing the bag to other premiere brands I have (Givenchy, Chanel, Loewe, pre 2013 Mulberry) it is equal or better than those listed brands too.  With the exception of Mulberry, I am not particularly brand loyal and I only own 1 bag from each of the listed brands.  Hope this helps!


OK, because of your purchase I have now been stalking their site. Love their marketing and approach. I read on their site that they source their alligator skins from the same place that Hermes does.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Kimbashop said:


> OK, because of your purchase I have now been stalking their site. Love their marketing and approach. I read on their site that they source their alligator skins from the same place that Hermes does.


I may have played on a few times on the site, designing bags...  I love the emerald and poppy alligator so much but the price!  I did not know that Hermes sold skins to others, since they own their own alligator farms.

I love the special edition rainbow holo python bags but the other leather colors are not to my taste, which is a huge relief to my wallet.


----------



## TotinScience

I got a small, but exciting haul from a sample sale of two indie brands committed to sustainable fashion! First off, is a *Parker Clay* Entoto zip tote! PC is a company that produces their bags in Ethiopia out of a locally sourced full grain hide, and their goal is to provide employment opportunities specifically to at-risk women. I've been eyeing this bag for quite some time now, as I missed it during their last sample sale. I "needed" (lol) a very large catch-all tote with a secure closure for the days when I carry EVERYTHING and it seemed to fit the bill + the company's ethos appealed to me. The new sample sale rolled in and I was able to snatch it in rustic brown for an amazing price! When the bag arrived I honestly liked it way more than expected! Based on the images and a description, I imagined a more rigid humongous tote. Instead, the leather, while still very thick and quite heavy, is pretty malleable and the bag is thin when not stuffed to the gills. It can be easily rolled into a tube if needed, but still (at least for now) stands on its own when items are placed in it. The leather is a very cheerful rustic brown shade and is quite silky and pleasant to the touch - I once had shoes also made in Ethiopia and it was a similar type of hide. What made me the happiest is that this bag fits EVERYTHING and it still didn't look like it was wearing me because a shoulder strap drop is of a perfect length. The bag doesn't ride under the armpit and the leather is soft enough so it doesn't bulge everywhere. Stitching is great and zippers are nice and sturdy - I think this bag might just outlive me! Overall, I would recommend this brand if you're looking for an "adventure" type item in a thick durable hide and wish to support a good cause.





For my second catch, I 100% blame @Sickgrl13 . I've heard about *1Atelier *before, but her recommendation sealed the deal and I got their Small Hobo on a sample sale with an additional steep discount. As was mentioned earlier in the thread, this company is based in NYC and is focused on bespoke production of bags from the finest materials. It is operated, I believe, mostly by women and they take pride in sustainable approach to fashion and paying their workers a good wage. That being said, their bespoke prices are completely out of my reach - even the sample sale price without an additional discount would have been too much for me to dunk on a no refunds option sight unseen. But just as with the PC tote, the actual bag has exceeded my expectations when I got it. Neither the website mockup image nor the photos they sent me upon request did any justice to the anthracite metallic nappa and a portobello trim leathers this bag is made in. The main body leather is a beautiful neutral metallic - with some bling to make a statement but still subtle enough for an everyday bag. Portobello accents are perfect taupe with a very subtle almost pinkish undertone that give the bag a very delicate overall quality. I am a sucker for a good hardware, and their rhodium plated brass is BEAUTIFUL. Just as @Sickgrl13 said in her comment, the quality of stitching and edge paining is incredible, and the suede interior is VERY reminiscent of a certain Italian high end brand . The size is great - the bag fits everything I need for a light work day or a day/night out. If I could change one thing that would be to extend the shoulder strap - it is a bit on a shorter side, so to take things out from the bottom of a bag one needs to take it off a shoulder. I suppose that's the kind of thing you can specify for a bespoke order that costs all that megabucks.


----------



## Sickgrl13

TotinScience said:


> I got a small, but exciting haul from a sample sale of two indie brands committed to sustainable fashion! First off, is a *Parker Clay* Entoto zip tote! PC is a company that produces their bags in Ethiopia out of a locally sourced full grain hide, and their goal is to provide employment opportunities specifically to at-risk women. I've been eyeing this bag for quite some time now, as I missed it during their last sample sale. I "needed" (lol) a very large catch-all tote with a secure closure for the days when I carry EVERYTHING and it seemed to fit the bill + the company's ethos appealed to me. The new sample sale rolled in and I was able to snatch it in rustic brown for an amazing price! When the bag arrived I honestly liked it way more than expected! Based on the images and a description, I imagined a more rigid humongous tote. Instead, the leather, while still very thick and quite heavy, is pretty malleable and the bag is thin when not stuffed to the gills. It can be easily rolled into a tube if needed, but still (at least for now) stands on its own when items are placed in it. The leather is a very cheerful rustic brown shade and is quite silky and pleasant to the touch - I once had shoes also made in Ethiopia and it was a similar type of hide. What made me the happiest is that this bag fits EVERYTHING and it still didn't look like it was wearing me because a shoulder strap drop is of a perfect length. The bag doesn't ride under the armpit and the leather is soft enough so it doesn't bulge everywhere. Stitching is great and zippers are nice and sturdy - I think this bag might just outlive me! Overall, I would recommend this brand if you're looking for an "adventure" type item in a thick durable hide and wish to support a good cause.
> View attachment 5042524
> 
> View attachment 5042525
> 
> 
> For my second catch, I 100% blame @Sickgrl13 . I've heard about *1Atelier *before, but her recommendation sealed the deal and I got their Small Hobo on a sample sale with an additional steep discount. As was mentioned earlier in the thread, this company is based in NYC and is focused on bespoke production of bags from the finest materials. It is operated, I believe, mostly by women and they take pride in sustainable approach to fashion and paying their workers a good wage. That being said, their bespoke prices are completely out of my reach - even the sample sale price without an additional discount would have been too much for me to dunk on a no refunds option sight unseen. But just as with the PC tote, the actual bag has exceeded my expectations when I got it. Neither the website mockup image nor the photos they sent me upon request did any justice to the anthracite metallic nappa and a portobello trim leathers this bag is made in. The main body leather is a beautiful neutral metallic - with some bling to make a statement but still subtle enough for an everyday bag. Portobello accents are perfect taupe with a very subtle almost pinkish undertone that give the bag a very delicate overall quality. I am a sucker for a good hardware, and their rhodium plated brass is BEAUTIFUL. Just as @Sickgrl13 said in her comment, the quality of stitching and edge paining is incredible, and the suede interior is VERY reminiscent of a certain Italian high end brand . The size is great - the bag fits everything I need for a light work day or a day/night out. If I could change one thing that would be to extend the shoulder strap - it is a bit on a shorter side, so to take things out from the bottom of a bag one needs to take it off a shoulder. I suppose that's the kind of thing you can specify for a bespoke order that costs all that megabucks.
> View attachment 5042545
> 
> View attachment 5042546
> View attachment 5042547
> View attachment 5042548


LOL!  I am such a bad influence.....  I am glad the bag exceeded your expectations, I am stalking the sample sale page every week to see if other bags become available.


----------



## TotinScience

Sickgrl13 said:


> LOL!  I am such a bad influence.....  I am glad the bag exceeded your expectations, I am stalking the sample sale page every week to see if other bags become available.


I love the little saddle bag like yours but I have less than ZERO justification for getting a python leathered small structured bag, so I’ll admire it from afar lol.


----------



## piosavsfan

Sickgrl13 said:


> LOL!  I am such a bad influence.....  I am glad the bag exceeded your expectations, I am stalking the sample sale page every week to see if other bags become available.


Now I'm going to have to stalk the sample sale page, too!


----------



## handbagobession

Sharing my new Low 5 from RSVP-Paris that I received this week.  Learned about the brand on this thread and I just love it.  Got textured leather for durability.  Want to mention I’m super impressed with the hardware.


----------



## jelliedfeels

ardenp said:


> I just received one of these LaFlore Bobobark bags, an impulse pandemic purchase, ordered it Oct 4 and got it yesterday Mar 20.  I'm not impressed and attaching photos for others as I did search on tpf before buying to look for reviews.  The cork is very dry and water stained and I feel like in a short time it will start breaking down. The bag itself is a bit heavy at 1.9 lbs (with straps). I had thought originally that I would gift this bag if it didn't work for me but I can't get excited to do so. It does look to have good multifunctionality but the cork itself doesn't look nice. Paid $200 via Kickstart which I will chalk up to a learning lesson not to break my 2 cardinal bag rules: don't buy a bag I haven't seen in person,  and don't buy a bag which can't be returned (company won't take returns). Will likely donate, but if anyone wants this and willing to cover just the shipping in US, PM me so I can rehome ASAP.


Did you get any resolution on this? I’ve got a cork backpack myself (i think the brand is corkpel) that I’m happy with and that doesn’t look right. I agree it looks like it was sitting in water damaged to me and they should take it back as faulty.

ive never tried treating mine with anything.


----------



## ardenp

jelliedfeels said:


> Did you get any resolution on this? I’ve got a cork backpack myself (i think the brand is corkpel) that I’m happy with and that doesn’t look right. I agree it looks like it was sitting in water damaged to me and they should take it back as faulty.
> 
> ive never tried treating mine with anything.


The company basically said that there was nothing wrong with the bag from their perspective, and because I bought it via KickStarter, there was a no refund policy. They said I could try using leather lotion on it? Its sitting in a box right now. I'm going to chalk this up to a pandemic mistake...


----------



## paintednightsky

I love my purple Sugar Maple Leather tote on etsy.  The leather is amazing and it is hand stitched.   Prices are super inexpensive I feel for the quality and variety.  I feel PLG is becoming a bit more mass produced and less quality although matches the price.  I have been quite interested in trying Go Forth Goods since the quality looks quite good.


----------



## mocktail

paintednightsky said:


> I love my purple Sugar Maple Leather tote on etsy.  The leather is amazing and it is hand stitched.   Prices are super inexpensive I feel for the quality and variety.  I feel PLG is becoming a bit more mass produced and less quality although matches the price.  I have been quite interested in trying Go Forth Goods since the quality looks quite good.



I'm very happy with my Go Forth Goods bags (have 2). I think they'll last forever   Their aesthetic is rustic/robust rather than refined so I tend to carry them on "casual" days.


----------



## samfalstaff

paintednightsky said:


> I love my purple Sugar Maple Leather tote on etsy.  The leather is amazing and it is hand stitched.   Prices are super inexpensive I feel for the quality and variety.  I feel PLG is becoming a bit more mass produced and less quality although matches the price.  I have been quite interested in trying Go Forth Goods since the quality looks quite good.


I've got two GFG totes and they feel super sturdy. I think this is the company that hung one of their bags up for hours with an anvil inside it.


----------



## foxgal

I posted this find on the Peter Nitz thread but also think it belongs here. A husband and wife team in Indonesia founded Jetalla’Aneiu making handstitched leather goods. I can’t speak to their quality as I’ve only just discovered them, but the craftsmanship looks amazing! Not exactly cheap, but at $1000+ for an entirely handstitched bag that you custom choose all colors and features, using the same leathers as Hermes, seems like great value. Here is some eye candy from their IG account.


----------



## bbbbdub

The Jetalla’Aneiu bags look amazing.  would love to order but really nervous about spending 1k and not actually seeing bag first.  But gorgeous colors and love the simple styles


----------



## foxgal

bbbbdub said:


> The Jetalla’Aneiu bags look amazing.  would love to order but really nervous about spending 1k and not actually seeing bag first.  But gorgeous colors and love the simple styles



I know! And I can’t help but feel the snap button closures would be really fiddly to deal with. I hope there will be more info and reviews about this company in the future!


----------



## samfalstaff

Deadly Ponies has red/burgundy bulle leather bags now!






						New Arrivals | Leather Bags | Deadly Ponies
					

Explore our new collection of artisanally crafted, ethically sourced leather handbags and enjoy complimentary delivery and gift wrapping on all purchases. Discover new pieces by Deadly Ponies.




					deadlyponies.com


----------



## Monaliceke

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Ratio et motus, a young brand by Asian-American designers. I don't own any by them, but I'm keeping my eye on them. Here's what they say about their materials:
> 
> We care about the impact the fashion industry has on the environment. The sustainable responsibility is carried out through our business practices.​​We only source leather from local Italian tanneries with a mission of low carbon footprint, minimum toxic wastage, low water consumption and ethical supply chain.​​All leather used on our products are by-product from the meat industry and our water repellent lining is made of Vegan leather.​​All customized hardwares are made of nickle-free plating.​
> Prices are ~500-1600USD, but cool and unique:



Does anyone has bags from this brand? I quite like the Twin Frame 22 & Sister styles, just not sure about the quality.


----------



## TotinScience

Has anyone else experienced bobobark bags? I started seeing more of those "in the wild" - both bebe and bobo. I even asked a person wearing a Bobobark as a backpack how she liked it. She was very gracious and showed me the inside of the bag, commenting on how it was perfect for a super rainy weather here. The things she didn't enjoy was the orange lining (personal preference) and that anything placed in the middle of the bag when her laptop and water bottle were already there had to be flat to fit. It looked very chic on her and seemed well made, and as advertised, rain was just streaking down the cork without soaking it.


----------



## 880

VanCleefandApples said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion for a handmade custom bag, I am looking for something in Europe, made by a small workshop of only a few people.


Duret.com





						Bags – Duret-Paris
					






					duret-paris.com


----------



## TotinScience

My von Holzhausen Technik Leather shopper in denim, 4 years of extensive wear later and still going strong! I got into a torrential downpour for about 20 minutes with this guy and he still looks the same. Their new vegan leather hobo has a top zipper which makes me covet it a little too much .


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> My von Holzhausen Technik Leather shopper in denim, 4 years of extensive wear later and still going strong! I got into a torrential downpour for about 20 minutes with this guy and he still looks the same. Their new vegan leather hobo has a top zipper which makes me covet it a little too much .
> View attachment 5164480


Gosh it still looks like new!


----------



## Lovethatjourney

My bag from Mirta has arrived but I’m really disappointed by the quality. It is a Posillipo Rosebery made by Plinio Visona. I was initially really sold by the marketing claim that all bags on Mirta were handcrafted by Italian artisans from family businesses who really cared about the quality of their products, buying a bag from them is supporting an Italian family business rather than big name fashion houses.

I even emailed their customer support team to ask what handcrafted really meant and they said they used certain steps were machine assisted but they were still considered handcrafted. I knew machine stitching didn’t necessarily mean bad since even Chanel makes bag with machines these days. I accepted the explanation. The team even told me they conducted a “quality inspection” before shipping my the bag.

When the bag first arrived I really liked the look. Loved the color combination and the unique design. I was going to take the tag off and start using it until I saw a popped stitch near the opening of the bag which really should be reinforced. Furthermore, I found a silver sharpie mark in the back of the bag. When I REALLY inspected the bag I noticed the edge glazing were sloppily done too.

I emailed Mirta again and they said they didn’t pick up the stain during their inspection and asked me to clean it with water. They also told me the bag was made with “no machine”, which completely contradicts what they had said, so imperfection was normal.

I find their explanation ridiculous. The bag is clearly machine stitched (you can tell by the look of the stitches) and now they are lying to me. The overall quality of the bag reminds me of contemporary brands like Kate Spade and Tory Burch, which are made in places like Vietnam or China not Italy. If you look from afar you might think it’s still a nice bag, but if you know where to look you’ll know it’s not premium quality like vintage Chanel or Louis Vuitton.

I’ll definitely return the bag and I hope my experience is useful to others.


----------



## dcooney4

One of my new favorites is a company called Go Forth Goods. Thick wonderful leather crafted in the USA.


----------



## ardenp

Lovethatjourney said:


> My bag from Mirta has arrived but I’m really disappointed by the quality. It is a Posillipo Rosebery made by Plinio Visona. I was initially really sold by the marketing claim that all bags on Mirta were handcrafted by Italian artisans from family businesses who really cared about the quality of their products, buying a bag from them is supporting an Italian family business rather than big name fashion houses.
> 
> I even emailed their customer support team to ask what handcrafted really meant and they said they used certain steps were machine assisted but they were still considered handcrafted. I knew machine stitching didn’t necessarily mean bad since even Chanel makes bag with machines these days. I accepted the explanation. The team even told me they conducted a “quality inspection” before shipping my the bag.
> 
> When the bag first arrived I really liked the look. Loved the color combination and the unique design. I was going to take the tag off and start using it until I saw a popped stitch near the opening of the bag which really should be reinforced. Furthermore, I found a silver sharpie mark in the back of the bag. When I REALLY inspected the bag I noticed the edge glazing were sloppily done too.
> 
> I emailed Mirta again and they said they didn’t pick up the stain during their inspection and asked me to clean it with water. They also told me the bag was made with “no machine”, which completely contradicts what they had said, so imperfection was normal.
> 
> I find their explanation ridiculous. The bag is clearly machine stitched (you can tell by the look of the stitches) and now they are lying to me. The overall quality of the bag reminds me of contemporary brands like Kate Spade and Tory Burch, which are made in places like Vietnam or China not Italy. If you look from afar you might think it’s still a nice bag, but if you know where to look you’ll know it’s not premium quality like vintage Chanel or Louis Vuitton.
> 
> I’ll definitely return the bag and I hope my experience is useful to others.


Thank you for posting this,  it's always a gamble when one isn't able to see the bag in person and every bag looks amazing on their website.  Really appreciate your time in posting this review.


----------



## ardenp

ardenp said:


> I just received one of these LaFlore Bobobark bags, an impulse pandemic purchase, ordered it Oct 4 and got it yesterday Mar 20.  I'm not impressed and attaching photos for others as I did search on tpf before buying to look for reviews.  The cork is very dry and water stained and I feel like in a short time it will start breaking down. The bag itself is a bit heavy at 1.9 lbs (with straps). I had thought originally that I would gift this bag if it didn't work for me but I can't get excited to do so. It does look to have good multifunctionality but the cork itself doesn't look nice. Paid $200 via Kickstart which I will chalk up to a learning lesson not to break my 2 cardinal bag rules: don't buy a bag I haven't seen in person,  and don't buy a bag which can't be returned (company won't take returns). Will likely donate, but if anyone wants this and willing to cover just the shipping in US, PM me so I can rehome ASAP.


Just wanted to post quick update that this bag went to another tpfer but will leave these pics up in case it's helpful to others!


----------



## psychoidiot

Hi all, thought I share my experience buying from one of the brands mentioned here way back in 2018, site unseen -Lanxn.  I did it the bag on sale for around $160 ish.

The two day shipping actually turned into 6 weeks plus (order Sept 7, no response from support until Sept 29, upgraded shipping and got it oct 19) and I actually thought the brand shop website went defunct or something.

I actually did get the bag and I'm not too happy with it (their model pictures have no links to the actual version of the bag so it seems I bought the much bigger one) plus the imperfections that they indicate are due to the leather picked.  They offered to send me another bag, so I will say their support team seemed pretty good when they respond but ah well risk you take when you never see a bag in person. Judge the images for yourself. 

I had wanted a high quality leather bag with a somewhat unique design without paying full designer prices. However other than ysl envelope and Prada  from the outlet dunno if the leather quality is any good. It does have a leather smell to it and I got a dust bag and huge box.


----------



## CharlyParis

Hum the leather not to bad but the quality looking leather Zara bag


----------



## christinemliu

Umbrella Collective!
Erin does everything and she has a 3-4 week turnaround. She's great to communicate with and even used fabric I mailed to her for the lining!








						Umbrella Collective | Leather Bags, Leather Goods, Handmade in Portland, Oregon-Shop Umbrella Collective
					

Everyday leather bags and goods, made by hand, in Portland, Oregon.




					www.theumbrellacollective.com


----------



## Ludmilla

christinemliu said:


> Umbrella Collective!
> Erin does everything and she has a 3-4 week turnaround. She's great to communicate with and even used fabric I mailed to her for the lining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umbrella Collective | Leather Bags, Leather Goods, Handmade in Portland, Oregon-Shop Umbrella Collective
> 
> 
> Everyday leather bags and goods, made by hand, in Portland, Oregon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theumbrellacollective.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5229656


I love fun linings!


----------



## southernbelle43

MASSACCESI .  Custom orders made personally with Marco and reasonable prices.


----------



## B4GBuff

Sparkletastic said:


> My vote would be for Trussardi.
> https://www.trussardi.com/
> 
> I purchased this mini Lovey (in red pebbled leather with red hw) in June of last year.  I’ve have worn it over 20 times since and it looks almost brand new with only the faintest rubbing of the red hardware on the bottom feet. The leather looks absolutely perfect. No issues with cracking seams, worn corners, loss of structure, etc. In a word, it’s perfect!
> 
> There are many other styles on the site. Enjoy!
> 
> (my bag)
> View attachment 3992288
> 
> (photo from google showing scale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3992289



Is that a greyhound? Love it!


----------



## purseymcpurseface

Has anyone seen a designer making a bag similar to this circle bag from Portland Leather Goods? I'd love this color or navy but neither is available from PLG at the moment  Most other circle bags I see come off as a bit more formal than I'd like. Thanks!


----------



## piosavsfan

Tried out Benheart for the first time and haven't switched out of this bag since I got it a couple of weeks ago. Their products are made in Italy. This style is called the Given and the leather is washed buffalo in Blu. This bag is huge, almost too big for me and I love BAB. It is pretty heavy given the leather, hardware and details but I still love it. They need to make their crossbody strap thicker because it's not comfortable with the weight of the bag so I bought a separate strap (the leopard print one in the pics). I love the overall quality of the bag, but they are handmade and dyed, so they are not "perfect". They also have a distressed look to the leather and details that some may not like.

They have a unique technique for dying their leather, copied from this article about the company:
"Everything is individually hand-made following Italian artisan craftsmanship techniques for leather passed down through the generations. Their garment-dyed technique, called "_tintura in capo_", means that the garments, including shoes, are _dyed after _they are assembled and not before. It is a very difficult technique, one that very few brands consider using today given the high risk that something can go wrong with the wet-dyed item. But the process ensures an important style element for all of Benheart's jackets, shoes and purses, where the color looks brushed on. That is also because each item is first dyed with a base color, then black dye is brushed on and then off, until the base color mixed with color comes out perfectly blended_."_

They have one location in the US in Beverly Hills. Their US website is only useful to get an idea of designs and prices, but the available stock is not accurate at all.  Their Instagram, BenheartUSA, is how most people purchase from their US store (they do lives pretty much daily and show what's in stock). Of note, they only allow returns for store credit or will exchange. They are very responsive through their Instagram and will send pictures, videos etc if you ask.

I have another Given in goat leather on the way that is black with red distressing (last pic), which is a special color they did. I have plans to buy shoes and a leather jacket soon, too!


----------



## psychoidiot

well I couldn't return the bag so they gave me different one I requested since I had shipping issues. pic for scale but also don't know if this will work because it keeps failing. New bag is cute I guess but wish it was made out of the smoother leather of the first one.


----------



## Fancyfree

psychoidiot said:


> well I couldn't return the bag so they gave me different one I requested since I had shipping issues. pic for scale but also don't know if this will work because it keeps failing. New bag is cute I guess but wish it was made out of the smoother leather of the first one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239301


I love the textured leather of the new bag. Is it slightly lopsided or is it just the angle of the photo? In what way does it keep failing?


----------



## psychoidiot

whoops that's my picture taking skills are fail and picture loading capability. I haven't used the bag yet to see how it holds up
here more pics although I see what u mean by lopsided now. I do like the strap better.


----------



## Fancyfree

psychoidiot said:


> whoops that's my picture taking skills are fail and picture loading capability. I haven't used the bag yet to see how it holds up
> here more pics although I see what u mean by lopsided now. I do like the strap better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252931
> View attachment 5252933
> View attachment 5252934


This is a really cute bag. And so unusual. Love the unsymmetrical panels in different colours. And how it extends to the handle.  A really clever colour combo. And the shape of the flap  This is one of the most interesting designs I have seen in a long time


----------



## Itinerantd

The Staud leather mini Shirley bag for those who like flapless easy in out structured crossbody bags. Adjustable strap, has feet, big handles to pick up, lies flat against your body. It is around $200 US dollars, I think the quality rivals much more expensive bags. Don’t hear anyone talking about Staud except other less functional staud bags (moon bag and bucket bags), also the clear plastic mini shirleys were briefly popular and that unfortunately might be what people think of.


----------



## papertiger

purseymcpurseface said:


> Has anyone seen a designer making a bag similar to this circle bag from Portland Leather Goods? I'd love this color or navy but neither is available from PLG at the moment  Most other circle bags I see come off as a bit more formal than I'd like. Thanks!



This looks really nice, I love round bags. Did you order?


----------



## MyReflection

Seems that nobody mentioned till now the Spanish brand La Portegna which can be recommended because of the good value for money. They offer leather hand-made accesories. Not a broad range of elegant products but worth checking.


----------



## Fancyfree

MyReflection said:


> Seems that nobody mentioned till now the Spanish brand La Portegna which can be recommended because of the good value for money. They offer leather hand-made accesories. Not a broad range of elegant products but worth checking.


Thank you for telling about this brand,- I really like what I see


----------



## papertiger

I should also recommend the mostly Spanish made but British company Penelope Chilvers. Mostly known for shoes,  their bags are fairly rugged, well made and mostly traditional/practical shapes with Spanish influence in the details. Great prices for bags, plus, they are having a sale in right now .









						Bags & Belts
					

Women’s designer bags and belts handcrafted in luxurious leather, suede and pony (cowhide).




					penelopechilvers.com


----------



## Beanca

ardenp said:


> I just received one of these LaFlore Bobobark bags, an impulse pandemic purchase, ordered it Oct 4 and got it yesterday Mar 20.  I'm not impressed and attaching photos for others as I did search on tpf before buying to look for reviews.  The cork is very dry and water stained and I feel like in a short time it will start breaking down. The bag itself is a bit heavy at 1.9 lbs (with straps). I had thought originally that I would gift this bag if it didn't work for me but I can't get excited to do so. It does look to have good multifunctionality but the cork itself doesn't look nice. Paid $200 via Kickstart which I will chalk up to a learning lesson not to break my 2 cardinal bag rules: don't buy a bag I haven't seen in person,  and don't buy a bag which can't be returned (company won't take returns). Will likely donate, but if anyone wants this and willing to cover just the shipping in US, PM me so I can rehome ASAP.


Hi! Have you found a taker yet?


----------



## fractalica

totally said:


> Has anyone heard of the brand KAAI? Their concept and price point seems similar to Senreve, although I prefer the design of KAAI bags. In particular I'm eyeing the Pyramid bag as a work bag.



Did you end up getting the bag? I'm eyeing it for work too but it's impossible to find reviews online. I think the bag looks amazing and very practical for commuting in public transport as I do!


----------



## totally

fractalica said:


> Did you end up getting the bag? I'm eyeing it for work too but it's impossible to find reviews online. I think the bag looks amazing and very practical for commuting in public transport as I do!



Hi, I ended up not getting the bag after seeing its weight (1.4kg). I got a Celine Medium Trifold from the preloved market for a few hundred dollars more in excellent condition. My 14-inch laptop juuust about fits in the outer compartments of the Trifold. I’m also considering a Mulberry Bayswater tote as it has a turn lock closure!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Beanca said:


> Hi! Have you found a taker yet?



Hi. If you're still looking, I also bought this bag through Indigogo or Kickstarter (cannot remember). I think it's pretty cool. It  was going to be my enviro friendly bag,  but the bottom line is, I always want to wear something else more. I think I've used it twice. I am trying to purge (which I will fail at). My daughter just kicked my overflow out of her closet.  Cannot blame her. Just didn't think she'd notice.  

Interested, let me know. If not, I'll probably pop it onto eBay and see how that goes.


----------



## brieezes

Has anyone tried Sabrina Zeng?  I was just checking out the new items at Neiman’s and saw these bags for the first time, $300ish, interesting and beautiful it curious is anyone has made the purchase or seen them IRL.  Thoughts?


----------



## whateve

brieezes said:


> Has anyone tried Sabrina Zeng?  I was just checking out the new items at Neiman’s and saw these bags for the first time, $300ish, interesting and beautiful it curious is anyone has made the purchase or seen them IRL.  Thoughts?


You made me look! They are interesting and beautiful as you say. I'd like to see them IRL in order to feel the quality.


----------



## brieezes

whateve said:


> You made me look! They are interesting and beautiful as you say. I'd like to see them IRL in order to feel the quality.


Right!  It didn’t appear like they are at my local Neimans so I may just have to place the order and judge for myself.  I really like the Hammock style.


----------



## whateve

brieezes said:


> Right!  It didn’t appear like they are at my local Neimans so I may just have to place the order and judge for myself.  I really like the Hammock style.


I do too. What color are you going to get?


----------



## brieezes

The camel.  Or the mint green one.  I love the classic look of the camel brown but the mint color is fun and on trend.


----------



## brieezes

whateve said:


> I do too. What color are you going to get?





whateve said:


> I do too. What color are you going to get?


The camel. Or the mint green one. I love the classic look of the camel brown but the mint color is fun and on trend.


----------



## Addicted to bags

brieezes said:


> The camel. Or the mint green one. I love the classic look of the camel brown but the mint color is fun and on trend.


I'd like to hear about your feedback also!


----------



## brieezes

So I did buy the Sabrina Zeng hammock bag in Camel from Neimans. The quality is there.  It’s a great bag with a fun silhouette.  I put the essentials in and it had a great drape, exactly like the photos.  I carried it all weekend and really liked the way it draped as a crossbody but also was well fitting as a shoulder bag when I had a big coat on.  My clunky sun glass case fit but required me to adjust the length of the strap which was fine. The stitching is consistent and quality.  The dust bag has a nice flocked fleece interior.  The lining of the bag is soft and well made with a tight leather pocket. The lamb skin is soft, not as soft as my Celine trio, but it’s also pretty durable and doesn’t seem like it’ll scratch easily.  The color is a smidge more orangey than appeared on line but still a great brown.  The zipper is a bit rough but slides well.  All in all a keeper that I think I’ll carry a lot without worry it’ll be easily damaged.  I really loved the bum bag trend and this feels like an elevated version of that as a close fitting crossbody.


----------



## papertiger

Looking for info and reviews on *Lafore Paris* for my niece?

They make cork-leather bags in retro-styles with a contemporary twist and sensibilities. 









						bobobark
					

Choose your own adventure with the bobobark convertible 3-in-1 backpack purse Vegan materials, vintage charm, and versatile function in one perfect bag.




					www.lafloreparis.com
				




She's not vegan but doesn't want leather for work because she wants the back-pack without the weight of leather nor does she want plastic/nylon. 

Although she's young, hardly in her 20s, her styling is a lot more lady-like than mine, and she's truly petit. I thought of Lafore Paris and their Bobobark backpack. I can't show her, or ask her opinion without giving the game away IYKWIM so any thoughts, feedback or knowledge would be great. Anyone else with cork-leather anything from anywhere feel free to chip-in. Any other recommendations of similarly non-sporty, non-urban, non-rural, non-street, no logos, please join in. 

There're lots of reviews on their own site but...who knows  

This colour is called Emerald but it's more a dark teal in my eyes. Black would be OK but quite grown-up, she's def not a rust brown girl.


----------



## Naminé

BagsInProgress. They have bags that are not only roomy inside and out, have lots of pockets but adjustable straps, too! Made in USA and Japan and are priced reasonably.

I found out about them while looking through totes on Urban Outfitters, been a fan of theirs since.








						BAGSINPROGRESS
					

BAGSINPROGRESS is a specialty New York City brand that creates better products for contemporary living. Our goal is to create your “tool-bag” for modern life, the only bag you will ever want to use, day in, day out. Timelessly constructed in elegant simplicity on the outside, inside, each design...



					bagsinprogress.com
				




Their customer service is fantastic. They are responsive and apologetic and were to quick to offer solutions when I received a defective bag. The CS is super sweet and helpful.

The bag I have is a smaller tote, and it is super light, roomy, and I love the snap closure. I love this brand!


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> Looking for info and reviews on *Lafore Paris* for my niece?
> 
> They make cork-leather bags in retro-styles with a contemporary twist and sensibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobobark
> 
> 
> Choose your own adventure with the bobobark convertible 3-in-1 backpack purse Vegan materials, vintage charm, and versatile function in one perfect bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lafloreparis.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's not vegan but doesn't want leather for work because she wants the back-pack without the weight of leather nor does she want plastic/nylon.
> 
> Although she's young, hardly in her 20s, her styling is a lot more lady-like than mine, and she's truly petit. I thought of Lafore Paris and their Bobobark backpack. I can't show her, or ask her opinion without giving the game away IYKWIM so any thoughts, feedback or knowledge would be great. Anyone else with cork-leather anything from anywhere feel free to chip-in. Any other recommendations of similarly non-sporty, non-urban, non-rural, non-street, no logos, please join in.
> 
> There're lots of reviews on their own site but...who knows
> 
> This colour is called Emerald but it's more a dark teal in my eyes. Black would be OK but quite grown-up, she's def not a rust brown girl.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358292


I don't know anything about the brand or cork but I think this looks beautiful! The color, the natural variations of the cork, and the styling are gorgeous.

Back in this thread, someone bought a cork bag and was disappointed. I can't remember the circumstances.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I don't know anything about the brand or cork but I think this looks beautiful! The color, the natural variations of the cork, and the styling are gorgeous.
> 
> Back in this thread, someone bought a cork bag and was disappointed. I can't remember the circumstances.



Thanks, I like the style too and I think it would really suit her. 

Anything that doesn't give to much trouble after a couple of year of heavy daily wear would be a green light. I (only) have another 6 weeks to decide.


----------



## limom

papertiger said:


> Looking for info and reviews on *Lafore Paris* for my niece?
> 
> They make cork-leather bags in retro-styles with a contemporary twist and sensibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobobark
> 
> 
> Choose your own adventure with the bobobark convertible 3-in-1 backpack purse Vegan materials, vintage charm, and versatile function in one perfect bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lafloreparis.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's not vegan but doesn't want leather for work because she wants the back-pack without the weight of leather nor does she want plastic/nylon.
> 
> Although she's young, hardly in her 20s, her styling is a lot more lady-like than mine, and she's truly petit. I thought of Lafore Paris and their Bobobark backpack. I can't show her, or ask her opinion without giving the game away IYKWIM so any thoughts, feedback or knowledge would be great. Anyone else with cork-leather anything from anywhere feel free to chip-in. Any other recommendations of similarly non-sporty, non-urban, non-rural, non-street, no logos, please join in.
> 
> There're lots of reviews on their own site but...who knows
> 
> This colour is called Emerald but it's more a dark teal in my eyes. Black would be OK but quite grown-up, she's def not a rust brown girl.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358292


I have one in a speedy style. I have it for 4 years. Carried maybe 10 times. No issues.
It held up very well. Light and well made.
It feels just like suede.


----------



## papertiger

limom said:


> I have one in a speedy style. I have it for 4 years. Carried maybe 10 times. No issues.
> It held up very well. Light and well made.
> It feels just like suede.



Oh great, I'm so pleased to hear it


----------



## gaylen

ardenp said:


> I just received one of these LaFlore Bobobark bags, an impulse pandemic purchase, ordered it Oct 4 and got it yesterday Mar 20.  I'm not impressed and attaching photos for others as I did search on tpf before buying to look for reviews.  The cork is very dry and water stained and I feel like in a short time it will start breaking down. The bag itself is a bit heavy at 1.9 lbs (with straps). I had thought originally that I would gift this bag if it didn't work for me but I can't get excited to do so. It does look to have good multifunctionality but the cork itself doesn't look nice. Paid $200 via Kickstart which I will chalk up to a learning lesson not to break my 2 cardinal bag rules: don't buy a bag I haven't seen in person,  and don't buy a bag which can't be returned (company won't take returns). Will likely donate, but if anyone wants this and willing to cover just the shipping in US, PM me so I can rehome ASAP.


Am interested in bag of you still have.


----------



## ardenp

gaylen said:


> Am interested in bag of you still have.


So sorry, this went to another TPFer!


----------



## DiscoPink

psychoidiot said:


> whoops that's my picture taking skills are fail and picture loading capability. I haven't used the bag yet to see how it holds up
> here more pics although I see what u mean by lopsided now. I do like the strap better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252931
> View attachment 5252933
> View attachment 5252934


That’s a fantastically funky bag!
The colour combo is perfect & beautiful!


----------



## papertiger

I'd absolutely love to hear from anyone who has a House of Florence bag. It's a brand created by the real Gucci family, but they are not even allowed to mention that in their 'about'.

They used to be far more costly, so I was surprised to see nice looking bags at a gift price. Venus has that Schiaparelli vibe and I think the person I'm buying for will appreciate it.

A friend that lives in Italy is going check out any bag in person (no shipping or duties over 100 Euro within Italy) I just have to choose which one. It would be good to get more opinions before choosing. The Greta pochette would also be a nice evening bag.

https://houseofflorenceonline.com/category/bags/


----------



## Satcheldoll

Has anyone purchased any of the newer styles from Leo et Violette? Particularly the Dahlia, Nova, Le Sac Baguette or Le Dino? I’ve seen posts about older styles and the bucket bag, but nothing newer.


----------



## poleneceline

I know Polene is not that unknown, but I do recommend it. I've gotten people come up to me about my Polene bags, and the quality and durability is great. I love all the designs!


----------



## poleneceline

Brands I've seen get good reviews online:

Vemar
Parisa Wang
By Far
OSOI


----------



## poleneceline

I just found Rosantica: https://rosantica.com/collections/view-all


----------



## poleneceline

Charles and Keith:


----------



## stephm2022

papertiger said:


> I'd absolutely love to hear from anyone who has a House of Florence bag. It's a brand created by the real Gucci family, but they are not even allowed to mention that in their 'about'.
> 
> They used to be far more costly, so I was surprised to see nice looking bags at a gift price. Venus has that Schiaparelli vibe and I think the person I'm buying for will appreciate it.
> 
> A friend that lives in Italy is going check out any bag in person (no shipping or duties over 100 Euro within Italy) I just have to choose which one. It would be good to get more opinions before choosing. The Greta pochette would also be a nice evening bag.
> 
> https://houseofflorenceonline.com/category/bags/
> 
> View attachment 5386830
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386831


I am interested in this too. Weirdly I can’t even Google who owns the company, or designers affiliated (at least not easily). They must have it really buttoned up. The bags are fun!


----------



## Christofle

papertiger said:


> I'd absolutely love to hear from anyone who has a House of Florence bag. It's a brand created by the real Gucci family, but they are not even allowed to mention that in their 'about'.
> 
> They used to be far more costly, so I was surprised to see nice looking bags at a gift price. Venus has that Schiaparelli vibe and I think the person I'm buying for will appreciate it.
> 
> A friend that lives in Italy is going check out any bag in person (no shipping or duties over 100 Euro within Italy) I just have to choose which one. It would be good to get more opinions before choosing. The Greta pochette would also be a nice evening bag.
> 
> https://houseofflorenceonline.com/category/bags/
> 
> View attachment 5386830
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386831


The site mentions the bags being lined in polyurethane. 

Might explain the price difference?


----------



## papertiger

Christofle said:


> The site mentions the bags being lined in polyurethane.
> 
> Might explain the price difference?



I mean, why?  

I got her a Polene bag in the end. She loved it and that's what counts.


----------



## Christofle

papertiger said:


> I mean, why?
> 
> I got her a Polene bag in the end. She loved it and that's what counts.


Polène is lovely!!!


----------



## Cessair

Satcheldoll said:


> Has anyone purchased any of the newer styles from Leo et Violette? Particularly the Dahlia, Nova, Le Sac Baguette or Le Dino? I’ve seen posts about older styles and the bucket bag, but nothing newer.



I bought the black Nova a few months ago, very good quality and looks beautiful.


----------



## papertiger

Christofle said:


> Polène is lovely!!!



Thank you, it was a No1 in Heather (soft, dusty, red-brown) and apparently she loves it so I'm happy too.

I still like the look of the House of Florence Venus bag. It's kinda like a take on Maison Schiaparelli without breaking the bank. I know she loves the 1940s styles.


----------



## dearbag

TotinScience said:


> The leather is actually fantastic! I don’t know if you are familiar with Massaccesi handbags but it reminds me of his nappa - soft, glossy, but with some structure.
> The negatives are purely subjective: 1) it is quite pricey and I ought to be on a ban island right now and 2) the shoulder strap is not long enough to be a crossbody, which is not my most favorite configuration. I havent tried a handheld strap yet but I bet it will be very chic.



sorry if you posted earlier but I couldn’t find it. Did you end up keeping the bag? How do you like it?


----------



## TangerineKandy

Cessair said:


> I bought the black Nova a few months ago, very good quality and looks beautiful.


Is the clasp a magnet or button?


----------



## Cessair

TangerineKandy said:


> Is the clasp a magnet or button?


Mine seems to be an older version with a mechanical clasp (see photo). The current versions have a similar looking clasp front but there is a magnet on the back instead.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Cessair said:


> Mine seems to be an older version with a mechanical clasp (see photo). The current versions have a similar looking clasp front but there is a magnet on the back instead.


Thank you!! I much prefer your clasp.


----------



## Cessair

TangerineKandy said:


> Thank you!! I much prefer your clasp.


you’re welcome! So do I actually. I think it might be worth to send them an email if they have models with the older clasp version in stock perhaps? I saw that the tan Mini Nova is still portrayed with the old clasp on their website.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Cessair said:


> you’re welcome! So do I actually. I think it might be worth to send them an email if they have models with the older clasp version in stock perhaps? I saw that the tan Mini Nova is still portrayed with the old clasp on their website.


Thank you! That's a great suggestion!


----------



## TotinScience

dearbag said:


> sorry if you posted earlier but I couldn’t find it. Did you end up keeping the bag? How do you like it?


Hi there! I ended up not keeping the bag because the crossbody strap was too short for me and a handheld bag for that price was not in the cards for me. I still think it's one of the prettiest bags out there and wish I could keep it though. They just made a smaller crossbody version of it and it looks adorable, but now much too tiny for me!


----------



## samfalstaff

TangerineKandy said:


> Thank you!! I much prefer your clasp.


Just emailed them and they said they replaced all clasps with the magnet. Haven't had any issues...


----------



## Cessair

samfalstaff said:


> Just emailed them and they said they replaced all clasps with the magnet. Haven't had any issues...


Thank you for finding out, that’s good to know!


----------



## samfalstaff

Cessair said:


> Thank you for finding out, that’s good to know!


Sorry. I should have been more clear. I meant they said there haven't been any issues with the magnet. I'm still on the fence about buying a Nova. I also would prefer the mechanical clasp.


----------



## TangerineKandy

samfalstaff said:


> Just emailed them and they said they replaced all clasps with the magnet. Haven't had any issues...


Thank you for letting us know!


----------



## TangerineKandy

samfalstaff said:


> Sorry. I should have been more clear. I meant they said there haven't been any issues with the magnet. I'm still on the fence about buying a Nova. I also would prefer the mechanical clasp.


I think I would have purchased it already if it had the mechanical clasp.


----------



## 07Daisy91

I was scrolling through some sales and saw a bag from Il Bisonte





						Il Bisonte - Bags and Accessories in Cowhide Leather | Il Bisonte
					

Discover Bags and Accessories in cowhide leather Il Bisonte: choose high quality products made in Italy for your personal style.




					www.ilbisonte.com
				



which looked just like an Hermes Evelyne but didn't cost an arm and a leg.

They have simple designs with no foil logo, it's only embossed so it's not in your face.
Their colour range is great, I love the emerald and mauve.
The bags seem to be unlined, as in the lining is the back of the leather used.
They look like great quality. A lot of their leather is vegetable tanned.

They have one style that looks like a Chloe piece, with prominent, circular hardware on the flap.
There is also a style that reminded me of LV Pont Neuf.


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> I'd absolutely love to hear from anyone who has a House of Florence bag. It's a brand created by the real Gucci family, but they are not even allowed to mention that in their 'about'.
> 
> They used to be far more costly, so I was surprised to see nice looking bags at a gift price. Venus has that Schiaparelli vibe and I think the person I'm buying for will appreciate it.
> 
> A friend that lives in Italy is going check out any bag in person (no shipping or duties over 100 Euro within Italy) I just have to choose which one. It would be good to get more opinions before choosing. The Greta pochette would also be a nice evening bag.
> 
> https://houseofflorenceonline.com/category/bags/
> 
> View attachment 5386830
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386831


@papertiger, did you end up picking one of these for your friend? Love the reference to Schiaparelli in the nose and lips


----------



## dearbag

TotinScience said:


> Hi there! I ended up not keeping the bag because the crossbody strap was too short for me and a handheld bag for that price was not in the cards for me. I still think it's one of the prettiest bags out there and wish I could keep it though. They just made a smaller crossbody version of it and it looks adorable, but now much too tiny for me!



Thank you so much!!! The fact that it has no crossbody strap is a deal breaker for me too for that price point. And same, the new mini version is too small for my needs. Not sure why the don’t make an additional crossbody strap for the normal one. It would have made it complete.

May I ask about the capacity in the normal one? Do you think it carries a little more than the essentials? I know it’s not the same at all brand-wise but style-wise, I am considering between this and the loewe puzzle small. I would want it to be functional/practical rather than the capacity of only a bare minimum. Thanks so much again!!!


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> @papertiger, did you end up picking one of these for your friend? Love the reference to Schiaparelli in the nose and lips



Me too! 

I bought a Polene in the end (and it was hugely appreciated  )


----------



## TotinScience

dearbag said:


> Thank you so much!!! The fact that it has no crossbody strap is a deal breaker for me too for that price point. And same, the new mini version is too small for my needs. Not sure why the don’t make an additional crossbody strap for the normal one. It would have made it complete.
> 
> May I ask about the capacity in the normal one? Do you think it carries a little more than the essentials? I know it’s not the same at all brand-wise but style-wise, I am considering between this and the loewe puzzle small. I would want it to be functional/practical rather than the capacity of only a bare minimum. Thanks so much again!!!


Hey sorry for being so slow, for some reason I don't get email notifications lol. Capacity was pretty good for a small bag I would say! If I remember correctly, it fit a wallet, a kindle, a phone, keys, some small essentials and there was room for more. I think they have a small video showing what fits also The one issue I had with it is due to its design, all things would jumble in the middle if that makes sense. On the flip side, the way it opens like a flower, you can access your contents pretty easily - from what I heard, puzzle has a bit of a small opening if that matters to you!


----------



## Bstar

Sickgrl13 said:


> I took the plunge and ordered a bag from 1atelier. I had looked at their custom bags in the past and even got some leather swatches. But I just could not pull the trigger for a $1K+ bag from a relatively small vendor.  And so I totally forgot about them.
> 
> I checked out the site a few weeks ago and saw they had some sample bags for sale at greatly reduced prices and took the plunge with a mini saddle bag with geranium leather and a marble python flap.  The bag was either a sample or was used in the showroom.
> 
> The bag arrived beautifully packaged and is gorgeously finished. The leather is soft and the edge paint and stitching are perfectly done. It arrived in like new condition and the only marks were on the strap by the buckle, from sizing.  For $395 I am quite happy and would be willing to order a custom bag in the future.
> 
> The bag is mini but still roomy enough for daily essentials.  The phone in the pic is an  iPhone8.
> 
> View attachment 5020117
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020118
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020119


Hi, 
I realise this is an old post but I've just come across this brand and it is STUNNING.... like you - I'm looking at a sample sale bag so no refunds and would love to know your review now a year on - how the bag had survived? How is the quality? Would you still recommend them? I don't baby my bags (in fact my 1 year old was dragging my Coach bag along the shop floor today) so it needs to be a very long wearing! 
Any review would be amazing!
Thanks


----------



## SakuraSakura

Carrie Forbes for crochet purses.


----------



## Sa26

Purificación García 
it has really beautiful  bags and feel really luxurious and  the most expensive Chanel  esque bag is 300 dollars 
.
everyone give that brand a try even more if your dream bag is the Chanel classic flap, the only downside of that dupe is that only has lamb skin so it’s quite delicate.

here the link to the brand 





						Purificacion Garcia Online - Tienda Oficial Mexico
					

Compre en línea en Purificacion Garcia Mexico. Store Purificacion Garcia Mexico




					purificaciongarcia.com


----------



## canadagals1

Cessair said:


> I bought the black Nova a few months ago, very good quality and looks beautiful.


Could you share your thoughts on the leather? I'm debating between their new black pebbled or the black liege. I like soft and supple leather, not a big fan of stiffer hard leathers. Can you talk more about what it's like?


----------



## michumichu

Sparkletastic said:


> My vote would be for Trussardi.
> https://www.trussardi.com/
> 
> I purchased this mini Lovey (in red pebbled leather with red hw) in June of last year.  I’ve have worn it over 20 times since and it looks almost brand new with only the faintest rubbing of the red hardware on the bottom feet. The leather looks absolutely perfect. No issues with cracking seams, worn corners, loss of structure, etc. In a word, it’s perfect!
> 
> There are many other styles on the site. Enjoy!
> 
> (my bag)
> View attachment 3992288
> 
> (photo from google showing scale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3992289


Very interesting bag! ❤️


----------



## Cessair

canadagals1 said:


> Could you share your thoughts on the leather? I'm debating between their new black pebbled or the black liege. I like soft and supple leather, not a big fan of stiffer hard leathers. Can you talk more about what it's like?


My Nova in black smooth leather has a soft surface touch. My Mini Primo in dark green liege is also fairly rigid but has a different surface: slightly rougher texture than the smooth leather. both bag styles are very structured so you’d only feel the suppleness on the bag strap (liege seems to bend more easily). I have a Polene neuf in taupe and the leather is very different to these two Polene leathers, much more supple. In the attached photos you can see the difference between the black smooth Nova and the green liege Mini Primo. I don’t have experience with L&V pebbled leather but it seems more like Saffiano to me than classic soft pebbled leather.


----------



## canadagals1

Cessair said:


> My Nova in black smooth leather has a soft surface touch. My Mini Primo in dark green liege is also fairly rigid but has a different surface: slightly rougher texture than the smooth leather. both bag styles are very structured so you’d only feel the suppleness on the bag strap (liege seems to bend more easily). I have a Polene neuf in taupe and the leather is very different to these two Polene leathers, much more supple. In the attached photos you can see the difference between the black smooth Nova and the green liege Mini Primo. I don’t have experience with L&V pebbled leather but it seems more like Saffiano to me than classic soft pebbled leather.
> 
> View attachment 5627227
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627228


Thank you so much for the photos! It's a huge help to see an up-close image of the leathers. Buying purses online can be risky when I'm so picky!


----------



## eunice109

handbagobession said:


> Sharing my new Low 5 from RSVP-Paris that I received this week.  Learned about the brand on this thread and I just love it.  Got textured leather for durability.  Want to mention I’m super impressed with the hardware.


Hi! How are you liking your Low 5? Thinking of buying the grained khaki version.


----------



## louping_glass

I've been debating whether to share the following designers /manufacturers as it would mean more competition for limited stock  but I really appreciate them and hope to give them some exposure. I'm also using an alt as I don't want this to be tied to my main account if there are any picture requests.

*1. Sancho (https://www.sancho.sg/collections/bags)*

Okay the website could be improved and updated (so much is OOS and not all the designs are listed), but if you get in contact with them, this is amazing. The boss (the lovely Mr. Yoo) is a 2nd or 3rd gen owner of a exotic skins tannery, think they might also own some croc farms. I believe they used to / still do supply skins to luxury brands. 

Mr. Yoo spent 1-2 years in Japan learning how to craft bags in his youth and started to make his own and train his staff to. His workmanship is good and he does QC. If you look at his website, he's using prime cuts of very beautiful skins at ridiculously good prices. Every other designer I have seen mentioned on this forum, at similar or even 2-3x his pricepoints, do not use such beautiful skins. I do expect that his prices may eventually rise.

I'm happy to post pictures of the bags I got from him if there are requests for it, but am generally busy and a tech dinosaur.

Do note that he's running a much bigger business business full time, replies might not be so frequent.

*2. S'uvimol (https://www.suvimol.com)*

Python, Stinray, Crocodile.

I've only had experience with their python bags, but again, they're well made and are very reasonably priced imo. Like Sancho, they seemed to have started from a tanning / supply business.

They already ship internationally.

*3. (Honourable mention for shoes only) Tui Collection (https://thetuicollection.com/)*

If I never had to work again, I'd be wearing only her shoes. This is super small scale, original manufacturing. I think Tui (founder & designer) originally did only snakeskin sandals (TDF) before branching out to other leather sandals (also TDF) and jewelry (TDF x 3)

If you check out her insta - she is my goals in terms of style and lifestyle - she models most of her pieces

Caveat: her stuff is made by local artisans in Bali. Do not expect something 100% perfect without nicks and scratches etc (especially at that price). Also, I've had a lovely pair of farah white snakeskin sandals turn yellow then brown on me when I kept them in a closet, I've had sizing been somewhat inconsistent. It's literally the point of being handmade by local artisans - it's not going to be precise sizing down to a millimetre. I still buy from them and put the onus on myself to figure out how to take care of issues / check the fit.


----------



## Fancyfree

louping_glass said:


> I've been debating whether to share the following designers /manufacturers as it would mean more competition for limited stock  but I really appreciate them and hope to give them some exposure. I'm also using an alt as I don't want this to be tied to my main account if there are any picture requests.
> 
> *1. Sancho (https://www.sancho.sg/collections/bags)*
> 
> Okay the website could be improved and updated (so much is OOS and not all the designs are listed), but if you get in contact with them, this is amazing. The boss (the lovely Mr. Yoo) is a 2nd or 3rd gen owner of a exotic skins tannery, think they might also own some croc farms. I believe they used to / still do supply skins to luxury brands.
> 
> Mr. Yoo spent 1-2 years in Japan learning how to craft bags in his youth and started to make his own and train his staff to. His workmanship is good and he does QC. If you look at his website, he's using prime cuts of very beautiful skins at ridiculously good prices. Every other designer I have seen mentioned on this forum, at similar or even 2-3x his pricepoints, do not use such beautiful skins. I do expect that his prices may eventually rise.
> 
> I'm happy to post pictures of the bags I got from him if there are requests for it, but am generally busy and a tech dinosaur.
> 
> Do note that he's running a much bigger business business full time, replies might not be so frequent.
> 
> *2. S'uvimol (https://www.suvimol.com)*
> 
> Python, Stinray, Crocodile.
> 
> I've only had experience with their python bags, but again, they're well made and are very reasonably priced imo. Like Sancho, they seemed to have started from a tanning / supply business.
> 
> They already ship internationally.
> 
> *3. (Honourable mention for shoes only) Tui Collection (https://thetuicollection.com/)*
> 
> If I never had to work again, I'd be wearing only her shoes. This is super small scale, original manufacturing. I think Tui (founder & designer) originally did only snakeskin sandals (TDF) before branching out to other leather sandals (also TDF) and jewelry (TDF x 3)
> 
> If you check out her insta - she is my goals in terms of style and lifestyle - she models most of her pieces
> 
> Caveat: her stuff is made by local artisans in Bali. Do not expect something 100% perfect without nicks and scratches etc (especially at that price). Also, I've had a lovely pair of farah white snakeskin sandals turn yellow then brown on me when I kept them in a closet, I've had sizing been somewhat inconsistent. It's literally the point of being handmade by local artisans - it's not going to be precise sizing down to a millimetre. I still buy from them and put the onus on myself to figure out how to take care of issues / check the fit.


Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Aesther Ekme


----------



## terracotta123

Hello, first time poster!  Does anyone here have any further reviews of Les Ateliers Auguste?  I see them recommended in this thread and other minimalist/chic brand threads, but am curious to know a bit more! In particular, I'd be very grateful if anyone had purchased the Grand Madame!


----------



## papertiger

Pollie-Jean said:


> Aesther Ekme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632773



That looks gorgeous!


----------



## chloehandbags

If you like Italian leather bags like the ones Chloe used to produce 20 years ago and also like them to be distressed and be priced about the same as those Chloe bags were back then, Giorgio Brato is a good choice:









						Giorgio Brato
					

Giorgio Brato's research is based on the continuous observation of the effects of time on things: corrosions, nicks, imperfections, asymmetries, contrasts, scratches. Stimuli that become unique pieces in soft handmade leather.




					giorgiobrato.it


----------



## chloehandbags

Another example from a few years ago:


----------



## chloehandbags

Pagan said:


> Based on my experience with Polène, I've just ordered from another small French company, Léo & Violette. Their bags are made in Italy. The actual cost breakdown of each bag is shown on their site, and they're transparent about their profit. Like Polene, they choose to sell online or through a single storefront in Paris to keep costs down.
> 
> The bag I ordered is Le Violette (https://www.leoetviolette.com/products/le-violette-graine)



The Gianni is really elegant.


----------



## TotinScience

terracotta123 said:


> Hello, first time poster!  Does anyone here have any further reviews of Les Ateliers Auguste?  I see them recommended in this thread and other minimalist/chic brand threads, but am curious to know a bit more! In particular, I'd be very grateful if anyone had purchased the Grand Madame!


I have their Monceau and it's a great bag! I've been dreaming of a larger tote forever but never quite pulled the trigger. They are very minimalist but quality of leather is great and designs are very timeless!


----------



## TotinScience

As promised to @Fancyfree, mentioning Silent Goods here. Years ago, I backed their KS campaign after seeing their mission regarding being committed to transparency and sustainability of handbag production. My backing was a briefcase for a husband which despite years of abuse held up really well because leather is very durable. I finally took a plunge and got a soft bag in tan for myself and I love it. It is a rather expensive indie brand but the quality is impeccable and a design is both classy and practical. In photos it compares to MM Juliet midi in Tuscania leather. For MM fans, it's about the same height as Juliet midi, but much wider, however, if you wear it with unclasped side buckles it expands into a tote when worn as a shoulder/crossbody, thus becoming taller and flattening. You can also keep sides buckled and it keeps more of a satchel shape. I am a sucker for this design similar to BV convertible as it is very versatile and can be worn multiple ways. It fits a decent amount of stuff too - in the photo I have a paperback, an iPad mini, sunnies, sanitizer wipes, and a wallet, and as you can see there is a ton more room!


----------



## TotinScience

Has anyone experienced bags from Milaner? They look like a high quality older school BV lookalike and allegedly are made in the same region where BV master weavers hail from. Just curious if anyone had a bag from them and/or compared to to Bottega Veneta itself in terms of quality .


----------

